# Still Controversial TTS - Track Focused



## Barr_end

*Edit: Due to the new forum layout I will no longer be able to edit this post moving forward.
Hopefully I will continue to post beyond the updates I have put below in this but you'll find anything 2022 onward past page 31 in the thread!

There are constant updates - At multi points thorughout the many pages in this thread, had been slacking so sometimes there is gaps.

Would be best if you've just stumbled apon this, to read through, all the pages of my rambling as there is many more regular/small updates throughout - Sorry!

Timeline for the first have of this original post is backwards... 
Latest first so you can see a brief over view of the cars stages over the years I have owned it, but there is much more throughout the thread.
Then after these brief snip-its of spec, it goes back to is where it all began - in a normal time layour moving forward not back
If you do, thank you for reading & hope you enjoy!

2021 updates have made this car really the best it has ever been, I am so pleased with it.
Now over 5 years & over 60k miles in this TTS, it's been amazing and I do love it far too much :lol: 

So have the 2021 spec, then some photos!*

Performance/chassis:
•3.5” trackslag downpipe + sportscat
•Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
•Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework + Murray clamps
•Hel performance Oil cooler
•Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
•Forge silicone charge pipe joiner
•Loba high pressure fuel pump
•Custom pro-ram induction kit
•AEM meth injection kit
•OEM Rev G diverter
•Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
•AKS runner flap delete
•NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
•R8 coilpacks
•R-tech full PCV delete
•R-tech remap 'stage 2+' - stock ECU
•Helix organic clutch kit + DMF & braided clutch line
•Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings & diesel geek runner bush
•Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
•Rota Titans 18” Wheels + Goodyear Supersports (road) & 1Form 18" Wheels + Yokohama AD08Rs (track)
•Yellowspeed racing/Intermotiv custom coilovers
•Cloude9 magride delete modules
•Superpro Antilift Kit & front polybushes
•Tyrol subframe locking kit
•Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
•Ultraracing front strut bar
•TTRS brake calipers, CL RC5+ or RC6 pads, braided brake hoses & Tarox fluid
•Genuine Audi TTRS lower inner & modified vented arch liners

Exterior:
•Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
•Custom vented front wings
•Fibreglass rear vented bumper + custom fog/rainlight
•Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
•Mk3 performance Carbon fibre spoiler
•Carbon fibre ~ door handles, front bumper insert, mirror blanks
•Dynamic mirror lenses
•Custom 4” carbon exhaust tips
•Custom front & rear tow eyes
•Black badges

Interior:
•Corbeau Revolution XL seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
•Retrofitted OEM heated seat pads
•TRS 3 inch ultralight harnesses
•Cloude9 seat bases
•Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
•All rear boot panels retrimmed
•SW Motorsport cage
•Alpine X802D-U 8” headunit
•Focal audio speakers & tweeters
•Cloude9 vent adaptor
•Stack boost gauge
•Audi 8V S3 heater vents
•Liquid digital gauge
•All interior red illumination changed to white
•All bulbs to LED & double boot light
•Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile, hand brake











































































































































































*2020 saw a huge change to the car.
Also marked 4 years with this car and 50k miles in it. Must say it's been brilliant.*

2020 Spec & Photos...

Performance/chassis:
•3.5" trackslag downpipe + sportscat
•Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
•Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework
•Hel performance Oil cooler
•Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
•Loba high pressure fuel pump
•Custom pro-ram induction kit
•AEM meth injection kit
•Forge recirc valve
•Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
•AKS runner flap delete
•NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
•R-tech remap - stock ECU
•Helix organic clutch & braided clutch line
•Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings & diesel geek runner bush
•Cloude9 oil catch can kit
•Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
•2Forge ZF5 18" Wheels
•Yellowspeed racing/Intermotiv custom coilovers
•KW magride delete modules
•Superpro Antilift Kit & polybushes
•Tyrol subframe locking kit
•Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
•Ultraracing front strut bar
•TTRS brake calipers, Tarox 2 piece discs, CL RC6 pads & braided brake hoses
•Genuine Audi TTRS inner arch liners & tubed brake cooling ducts

Exteriror:
•Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
•Custom vented front wings
•Custom rear diffuser & rain light
•Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
•TTRS Carbon fibre spoiler
•Carbon fibre ~ petrol cap, mirror caps, front TTS emblem, door handles, front bumper insert
•Custom 4" exhaust tips
•Black badges

Interior:
•Motamec Evo-One seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
•Cloude9 seat bases
•Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
•Cloude9 harness bar
•Cloude9 vent adaptor
•Stack boost gauge
•TRS 3 inch harnesses
•Euro Impulse gearknob
•Audi 8V S3 heater vents
•Liquid digital gauge
•Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile, hand brake & magic tree










































































































Here's just a few photos of updates, and spec list of 2019 - many more updates have happened since

Recaro Wingback bucket seats (optional factory extra)
Audi RSNE head unit (optional factory extra) & retrofitted AMI
Cloude 9 customs rear seat delete, bar & net - with yellow stitch to match yellow seat belts
Audi TTRS genuine front bumper and grills
Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
Custom made rear diffuser & exhaust tips
Japspeed Carbon fibre spoiler & custom uprights
Rear window Vortex generator
Window tints
Custom Audi sport Livery
Bola CSR 19 x 9.5" wheels
Mtech grooved discs, Brembo HP2000 sport pads & Hel braided brake hoses, ATE Typ2000 fluid
Yellowspeed Club performance coilovers
Superpro Antilift Kit & front wishbone polybushes
Tyrol subframe locking kit
Helix organic clutch & AKS braided clutch line
Forge short shifter, Draft42 shifter end link bushes, OEM metal relay shifter, Diesel geek slider
GFB DV+ valve
Custom Ramair induction
Milltek Full exhaust - 100 cell race cat & non-res
Toyosport intercooler (600x300x76mm plate & bar core)
2.5" custom pipework into modified creation motorsport charge & discharge pipes with turbo muffler
Loba HPFP (high pressure fuel pump)
Audi RS4 FPRV (fuel pressure return valve)
AKS runner flap delete
R-tech custom map - 380HP/410ftlbs
Carbon fibre - Interior:
Centre console, Glove box trim, Grab handles, Pull handles, Mirror surround, Cluster/clock bezel, Steering wheel, Gearknob, Hand brake, dash ends.
Carbon fibre - Exterior:
Petrol cap, Wing mirrors, Door handles, Front bumper lip, TTS front emblem



































































































2018 updates will be on the later pages from 10 onward - This is where car took some serious changes for the better and where it went from good too decent.

*After posting the recent look of my TTS I got asked to make a build thread and thought f**k it, might as well. If this isn't in the correct section could an Admin please move it though as I had no idea where to sling it. I have done a fair amount to my TT since I bought it back in September. A lot will probably dislike many, but one thing in particular about my car bur I built it for me and I can honestly say I love it 

So before my TTS I owned my polo GTI for 2.5 years, done a hell of a lot to it mainly all myself, but I won't go on about, just a few pictures..


























As you can see I went pretty far with it, not only cosmetic but also a lot of engine and chassis work done. I wish now I could of kept it, but I had no space and at 23 I can't afford to run, insure and modify 2 cars. So once only a week or so after buying my TTS the polo got stripped for parts and scrapped 










































Here's how I got the TTS, however with some nice extras, heated Recaro wingbacks :mrgreen: and uprated 2010? satnav with the gloss surround and media button. However, have and AUX port, which doesn't work, rewired the wires into the 32? wire plug as seen in a thread and activated it a vag-com but still nothing. So if someone could shed some light please PM me!
Other than this it was relatively standard minus the rs rep grill still with the badge [smiley=bomb.gif], however was clear that the previous owners weren't ones to spend money once buying the car, had some rep wheels, cheap as chips Teflon tyres and what looked like brand new brakes but they were warped, felt over 50-60 with heavy breaking. Although these slight issues, I was still massively happy, and as much as I loved the polo, there was no comparison on driving feel and interior spec, a whole other league. First couple of things I did was just change few odds and sods with my vag com just to make it exactly what I wanted with what you can code in through it. Also got my plate onto the car pretty quickly too.










I tried to convince myself and others around me that I wasn't going to go silly and it was a decent car and wouldn't need me fiddling around with it, but who was I kidding :roll: Within 2 weeks of owning the car I was booked in with local vag tuner AMD. Car received a lot of parts there and this is the first time I had ever, literally ever let any garage touch any of my cars (minus tracking). I was a little nervous to say the least!
But once I picked up the car, I was more than relieved! So whilst in, had the Cambelt & pump done, forge short shifter, GFB DV+, forge induction kit and a milltek catback (regret not buying a full system and to be fair maybe even choosing the milltek). Asked for a quick test drive before handing over the money and it was brilliant! New intake and DV+ give a lovely turbo flutter on partial throttle up to 4k and past that a nice grunt from the engine whilst feeling much quicker. At the time I hadn't even cared about the exhaust note I was too much of a child, lightly putting my foot down to keep changing gear. But was presently surprised on the drive home with no drone what so ever even after speccing the non-res which from research people said was loud and awful. Anyways the car made a healthy 316BHP/333Ftlbs so I was well chuffed.


















Next on the list was those awful tyres! They were scary enough in the dry but in the wet they were honestly death. My polo had 5.5 & 7.5 degrees of camber, with 9.5 wide wheels with 185/45 tyres and it drove better round corners in the wet than the TT could. They were shocking, the tyres had to go But I wasn't going to put some nice new rubber on nasty rep wheels, so I hunted all over the internet for wheel specs on the TT. Wheel spec and fitment for the polo I had become a right nerd so I knew what I was looking for just had to find out enough about the TT chassis/arches. Whilst doing this I took the car to Audi for the remainder of service items. I had my pants pulled down! £179 for an oil change  after doing everything myself for the last 4 years knowing the cost of parts, I was shocked but wanted the stamp in the book. Along with the oil, the haldex which AMD couldn't do and Audi nicely enough fitted my 1 stage cooler plugs for free which I thought was a result. However after picking up my car and seeing the trip on 8mpg and 15-20 miles had been put on the car I wasn't impressed! Think after that and for the price I will just return to doing bits on the car myself. Atleast I know exactly what's happening.


























In the end only a week after coming back from AMD I had these packages arrive. I went for 19 x 9.5 Bola CSR wheels all around, in bronze, which as the time I was sooo unsure on, but my misses convinced me. Also with some 245/35/19 Goodyear Asymmetric 3s to mount on them. Once I managed to get them bolted on, the doubts about bronze went. Women can be right about some things :lol: 😉


















Also had a friend of mine run over the car with mop after some long hours cleaning and de-ironizing the car. The results speak for themselves, he managed to make white shiny!










Just after the mopping I received back the other part I had ordered when the car was at AMD. I managed to find a genuine RS spoiler and after a 2 week wait and a pretty poor job, I had it painted white. I bolted it on and was suddenly unsure if I was happy with it or not. Yes I know its not an RS, sorry if bolting an RS offends you, but as mentioned at 23, I can't afford an RS and I'm more than happy to bolt on the parts which I find enhance the car.


















As much as I was happy with the new wheels, it highlighted, 2 major issues though. The awful arch gap and the poorly looking brakes. Luckily I had 80% of the brakes covered. With some right fitting (rounded bolts and rust) I fitted some Mtech drilled and grooved discs with some Brembo HP2000 sport pads, this was like a night and day difference from whatever was fitted before even during the beading in process. Plans to change the lines to braided when the fluid is due went in as I already have the uprated fluid sitting on the work bench. Another thing with the brakes was their poor appearance and it may sound sad but couple of hours and some black brake paint and them some new badges at £60 [smiley=bomb.gif] completed that job for now.










Next was the arch gap, it had to go, did plenty of research and looked into springs first as I wasn't convinced about putting coilovers onto the TT. Had many times before on polos and obviously air ride on the last but was still unsure. The more I looked into it the more springs seem to be next to nothing on the amount of drop and I thought f**k it. BC BR series coilovers were bought, but they had to do a bit of waiting. I thought whilst I was there, I would start sorting the front suspension as well in a hope to dial out the well know understeer. So after having the coilovers sitting around for nearly 5 weeks, acting like an inpatient child, I had the other parts I had ordered. Tyrol subframe locking collar kit and SuperPro anti lift kit and front wishbone bushes and a Powerflex dogbone mount. With help from a friend and my awesome over the road neighbour letting us use his unit and some specialist tools, we set to it on freezing cold 28th December. It really didn't go to plan though. In the end the frame had to come off and a new whole dogbone mount had to be fitted due to such a badly seized bolt. So after a long old fight and 2 days of work. It was all on! Of course, me being me, coilovers on the front as low as possible :roll: :mrgreen:


























Took it to another friend of mine who has a hunter and had it all dialled in. Front camber set to 1.5 and rear to 2.5 with slight toe out on the front and in on the rear, if my awful memory serves me right, I'll have to check the spec sheet to confirm. With all of the modifications and the tracking, the car drives brilliantly! All the money and pissing around under the car was certainly worth it! It now looked and felt quality! Would definitely recommend any of the above parts to any owner on the hunt for a nice drive feel/feedback through the wheel.


















































As can already see, I'd managed to get a million miles from not touching it and leaving it as a standard car :roll: However I did manage a few months of not touching or ordering anything for TT and just kept on with it as it was. Probably should mention at this point the car is my daily just as the polo was, covering 50ish miles a day on my journey to work and back. I thought after all this time it was only fair to treat it, so I bought... Airride  However, I fitted the management in the boot and test that it worked as it was 2nd hand and refreshed all the topmounts, lines, fittings and etc. But I had the car photoshopped, I'll have to try hunt down the photos, but I wasn't happy. Just wasn't the look I was going for and the struts sat in the garage for 3 weeks and I wasn't at all bothered to fit them. You must all know that feeling when you have a new part sat around and you cannot wait to get it fitted, didn't have that in the slightest and decided on selling it. 
Found the photoshops:

















This is where the controversy will come in for most. With the newly freed up cash, the next idea was time for trail...


















So first the RS front bumper, it also came with a genuine grill so I was well pleased with this and love the look of the RS bumper over the TTS bumper, much more aggressive lines. Same with the spoiler, yes I know its not an RS, I'm 23 I can't afford an RS but even if I could I couldn't justify the amount the insure would cost me. The stealers already take plenty for the TTS. I love the look of the bumper so I had it, it's not far off standard (none plus) RS power anyhow and I'm not running the badges but I shouldn't let down the RS name too badly 😉 but if they know what they are looking at from the rear, you should know it isn't an RS.

Then comes the proper marmite decisions 


















After much thought and always wanted one, I bought a BGW, a very big one. Time to make the car look more 'racecar'
Once bought the realisation of how much work would be needed to fit it dawned. However with loads of measure, re-measuring and templates, I got there! The first custom uprights we made were only temporary and as you'll see they changed into the ones I drew up for the CAD program and as like with a lot of my things the lads I have at work are more than helpful!
Along with this massive in your face wing, I wanted additional parts that tie in. So very kindly, my misses bought me some Maxton design side skirts and splitter, quick 30 minute lunch break these were fitted and was very pleased! Had been driving around with only a big gay wing on a semi standard looking car and this I felt helped tie in the look more.
Next had my old school friend make me up a set of custom side stripes and shortly after decided to give it a good with tyre pens on the goodyears.


























































I liked this look, but they were incredibly small, had looked into actual tyre letting but so far the cheapest I have found was £100+ and I think that's far too much for some white on tyres. So again turned to my school friend and he made me some templates and was much more impressed with this! See how well the tyre pen lasts now its on the actual sidewall rather than in the textured lettering.


























So this leads pretty much where we are at. Other than the last thing I have done...


































Taken from the polo, I wanted yellow brakes again for so long but I thought this would never go with the finish of my wheels. I should of got the paint and bushes out earlier! I do wish I had the money to drop on some real yellow brakes but I can't justify spending the money on a set of 4-6-8 pots for the actual performance gains I'd have. So couple of hours and a brush will do for me! Have a picture of our naughty little cat joining in for good measure.










If you've actually managed to read through all my dyslexic mumbling to read what I've done to my car, then I thank you! I understand this might not everyones cuppa and its on a public forum but its mine and I love it.
Current plans are happening, mid way through trying to make a diffuser to tie in the rear more to the 'racecar' look. Progress from here on will probably seem far slower than everything else in this thread, but I have had the car a fair amount of time now and it becoming more and more my car. If anyone is interested my instagram where I post most things is: @Barr_end
Thanks for reading [smiley=book2.gif] 8) Unsure why some of the photos have decided to rotate as they are fine in my Flickr but hey ho :roll: *


----------



## Roller Skate

Love it mate but might be time to remove the cat.


----------



## woodgnome

+1 for the de-cat!

I'm glad you sold the air-ride - I just don't get that. Maybe it's my age.

Everything else looks great - not so sure on the wing though but you expected that (although it is growing on me the more I look at it)


----------



## bhoy78

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah that last pic shows you sooooooooo need a decat 

Very nice, stunning car (I still want your rs wing if you change your mind just shout  ) 8)


----------



## Danny1

I actually like that mate, well done with it so far! I prefer the RS spoiler but that one you have now actually suits the GT race car look of your car! 

Do you get any rubbing on the rears? guess the larger camber might make it ok?


----------



## andys_tts

Give ya that, your car sure does attract _Pussy_ [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Philx4

Love it. Looks different, and not OTT 8)


----------



## Rodddimus

Id go as far as to say this is one of the best looking TT's ive seen

It looks like how i would customise mine in a computer game but i dont have the guts to do it for real, obviously you do and the results are fantastic!


----------



## gily

Love this .. ALOT !

tbh I liked the air ride.. but would never own a car with it on.


----------



## Stiff

Love it. And in the best colour too!


----------



## suzannec

You have seriously transformed your car, very impressive! Such attention to detail without skimping on quality.
You are right about the marmite decisions - not for me but I totally admire what you have achieved and it is head turning.


----------



## Ropemonkey

Absolutely great work Dude ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## C00P5TT5

suzannec said:


> You have seriously transformed your car, very impressive! Such attention to detail without skimping on quality.
> You are right about the marmite decisions - not for me but I totally admire what you have achieved and it is head turning.


Love the work but that spoiler is not for me... But each to his own...i would love to lower my tts but the ridiculous roads and speed humps won't allow.

Love the vw aswell...good work


----------



## gutsu

You should mod cars for a living.awsome job


----------



## Barr_end

Roller Skate said:


> Love it mate but might be time to remove the cat.


 :lol: Just as quickly as she thought it was fun ot jump on, she jumped off. However I am trying to find my best option pre-cat removal/decat/sport cat for the price/effort on my part fitting it.


woodgnome said:


> +1 for the de-cat!
> I'm glad you sold the air-ride - I just don't get that. Maybe it's my age.
> Everything else looks great - not so sure on the wing though but you expected that (although it is growing on me the more I look at it)


A proper de-cat/sport cat is high up in my list of things! I used to love it, polo used to be able to bounce like on hydraulics. But just wasn't convinced for the TT so coilovers have stayed. That's the opinion most have to be fair and I can see why, can always swap out for the rs one within half an hour.


bhoy78 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Yeah that last pic shows you sooooooooo need a decat
> Very nice, stunning car (I still want your rs wing if you change your mind just shout  ) 8)


Hahaha, I will do man!
Shame this forum only allows 3 quote replies :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

Danny1 said:


> I actually like that mate, well done with it so far! I prefer the RS spoiler but that one you have now actually suits the GT race car look of your car!
> Do you get any rubbing on the rears? guess the larger camber might make it ok?


Thank you, that's what most people I think think, but as said above, easily swap it back in about half hour to the RS one if I ever get bored.


andys_tts said:


> Give ya that, your car sure does attract _Pussy_ [smiley=kid.gif]


 :lol: Hahaha, good job it's only our cat other wise the misses wouldn't be happy!


Philx4 said:


> Love it. Looks different, and not OTT 8)


Thanks man! Spoiler is a little but in the right kind of way 8)


----------



## Barr_end

Rodddimus said:


> Id go as far as to say this is one of the best looking TT's ive seen
> It looks like how i would customise mine in a computer game but i dont have the guts to do it for real, obviously you do and the results are fantastic!


Thank you man! Wouldn't say that far myself, different most definitely, but happy that you think so!
That's actually a really good way of putting it, video game style.


gily said:


> Love this .. ALOT !
> tbh I liked the air ride.. but would never own a car with it on.


Thank you, I guess i's all personal opinion, however it is a really nice thing to have on a car, I had the polo on it from around 2 years? It was brilliant seeing peoples reactions, especially all the elderly people in the near by town :lol: 


Stiff said:


> Love it. And in the best colour too!


Thanks man! I still wish I managed to find a dark blue or red one, white would of never been my choice but the spec was too good and actually owning it, it is quite nice! Just all TTS's I ever see are always white :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

C00P5TT5 said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have seriously transformed your car, very impressive! Such attention to detail without skimping on quality.
> You are right about the marmite decisions - not for me but I totally admire what you have achieved and it is head turning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the work but that spoiler is not for me... But each to his own...i would love to lower my tts but the ridiculous roads and speed humps won't allow.
> 
> Love the vw aswell...good work
Click to expand...

Suzannec Thank you, I try and make sure I do things to the best of my ability so I remain happy with them, there are little things that still need addressing but I am happy. Thank you.
Coop That is completely understandable, You'd be fine with it lowered honestly, I only struggle with those horride square pairs of speed bumps and that's only due to the skirts and splitter. I'll upload a picture to my flickr soon, of how I've made the misses TT, which is pretty low and she only hits the undertray on the odd occasion and has to drive over speedbumps in her work carpark. It makes the car feel and look so much better!


Ropemonkey said:


> Absolutely great work Dude ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thank you man!


----------



## Barr_end

gutsu said:


> You should mod cars for a living.awsome job


Funny you should say so I did try, 2 years in college got me a diploma in car mechanics by age 17, but was told at the time by my tutors that would be the best qualification, who was I to know. But out in the real world they like yout to have experience/apprenticeship, my qualification is just bit of paper really. I'd love to work somewhere like that if I ever had the chance, although its nice to come home and do it to mine or the misses car, maybe doing it everyday would take the fun out? Or make me jealous of the work I had done to others cars :lol: 
Sorry for rambling, thank you!

Surprisingly shocked at the maturity of the replies in a good way from the forum! Even if people don't like what I have done everyone has 'the filter' to reply kindly. Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Stiff

Barr_end said:


> Just all TTS's I ever see are always white :roll:


And there's a fair few TDI's in that colour too. There's a reason for that. *(It's the best colour)*


----------



## ldhxvs

Stiff said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just all TTS's I ever see are always white :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a fair few TDI's in that colour too. There's a reason for that. *(It's the best colour)*
Click to expand...

White looks nice when its clean, and terrible when its not. I'm not fan of the wheels... I've always thought that wheels hidden by the wheel arch looks silly :lol: . I also think cars with exaggerated cambered wheels look even worse :lol: .










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Stiff

ldhxvs said:


> I've always thought that wheels hidden by the wheel arch looks silly :lol: .


You won't be a big fan of the Nash Metropolitan then?


----------



## barry_m2

Barr_end said:


> Surprisingly shocked at the maturity of the replies in a good way from the forum! Even if people don't like what I have done everyone has 'the filter' to reply kindly. Thank you all for the warm welcome


What a piece of shit!



No, I like it really. You done a very good job.


----------



## bhoy78

Stiff said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just all TTS's I ever see are always white :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a fair few TDI's in that colour too. There's a reason for that. *(It's the best colour)*
Click to expand...

Agreed! even at the auctions white TT's are often announced saying white premium. Always seem to fetch more cash.


----------



## ldhxvs

Stiff said:


> ldhxvs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought that wheels hidden by the wheel arch looks silly :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be a big fan of the Nash Metropolitan then?
Click to expand...

That is horrible :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

ldhxvs said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldhxvs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought that wheels hidden by the wheel arch looks silly :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be a big fan of the Nash Metropolitan then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is horrible :lol:
Click to expand...

I absolutely love that.


----------



## Andrew9758

Love the looks of the car, however I would stick with the RS spoiler and wrap it gloss black, to tie in with the sill stickers and front lip spoiler. Apart from that good job. How do you find the poweflex gearbox mount, do you get any noise from it at all?


----------



## turboDean

Great write up and everything is nicely done!

The big spoiler and the writing on the tyres are the only things i didn't like, looks much better with the RS spoiler IMO.


----------



## Barr_end

barry_m2 said:


> What a piece of shit!
> 
> No, I like it really. You done a very good job.


 :lol: Thanks man.


bhoy78 said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a fair few TDI's in that colour too. There's a reason for that. *(It's the best colour)*
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! even at the auctions white TT's are often announced saying white premium. Always seem to fetch more cash.
Click to expand...

My misses is also convinced that my white TTS looks newer than her black TT but now it has my old bumper I think that's balls. It was just the ugly prefacelift standard bumper letting the side down. Mine was a good price for spec so I was happy.


Andrew9758 said:


> Love the looks of the car, however I would stick with the RS spoiler and wrap it gloss black, to tie in with the sill stickers and front lip spoiler. Apart from that good job. How do you find the poweflex gearbox mount, do you get any noise from it at all?


Didn't like the idea of a black top on the spoiler, would look like an amplified edition diesel. However if I get bored the RS spoiler will go back on. No mate no noise from my gearbox mount, got the yellow diesel one so it was the softest option, no dash vibrations or anything.


----------



## Barr_end

ldhxvs said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just all TTS's I ever see are always white :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a fair few TDI's in that colour too. There's a reason for that. *(It's the best colour)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White looks nice when its clean, and terrible when its not. I'm not fan of the wheels... I've always thought that wheels hidden by the wheel arch looks silly :lol: . I also think cars with exaggerated cambered wheels look even worse :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> But that's just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Can't see how the 2.5 degrees of camber and the fact the tyres are level with the arch anything like this if its in reference to the TT but if it is hey ho. If it was aimed about the polo, I dont see 5.5/7.5 degrees as extreme either but a lot of people would never understand the polo and had no idea of the level of work involved. Certainly didn't look anything like this piece of turd posted.



turboDean said:


> Great write up and everything is nicely done!
> 
> The big spoiler and the writing on the tyres are the only things i didn't like, looks much better with the RS spoiler IMO.


Yeah that's what I thought would turn most people, but hey can't please everyone when you do it for yourself. Personally think it isn't big enough going back to it, but once the BGW comes off it will certainly return


----------



## Guybrush

Like it, particularly the side stripes.  
The spoiler is definitely on the lairy side


----------



## Barr_end

Guybrush said:


> Like it, particularly the side stripes.
> The spoiler is definitely on the lairy side


Thanks man, they really helped tie it all together I think!
That's a perfect way of describing it haha


----------



## nsj_tts

TTS looks great, pretty nice transformation!


----------



## jdevally

This looks incredible; not too sure about the huge rear spoiler, but as you say that is a marmite thing.
Very impressive work, especially for a 23 year old.


----------



## Danaldsob

Looks great! Im typically not a fan of big wings at all, but this one surprisingly suits it. Well done!

But put the air ride in!!!  I wasn't a big fan of when i photoshopped my car on air, but pulled the trigger a anyways and love how it looks. Do it!


----------



## Bluepower

Nice mods!!!

Should you still be looking for big-brakes, my 6-pot Brembo calipers are for sale:









Then you would be able to run 390mm discs, and have massive stopping power to match that rear wing :mrgreen:


----------



## Barr_end

Bluepower said:


> Nice mods!!!
> 
> Should you still be looking for big-brakes, my 6-pot Brembo calipers are for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would be able to run 390mm discs, and have massive stopping power to match that rear wing :mrgreen:


I'd love a set of bigger brakes, but I highly highly doubt these or any other (4 or 8 pots) would fit under the huge front wheel concave [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Barr_end

So not a great deal to update, Both mine and misses cars were due a service and after Audis quality dealing in the past, I decided to bin the full Audi service history and sort it. This meant choosing my own oil. So went with 5W40 millers nanodrive after many tfsi owner pages raving about it. 
Anyone there should hopefully be some fun parts on order very soon to keep me interested and make the car better  sorry bank account :lol: :roll: 
In the mean time, me and the misses were approached by a few professional photographers to be in a new magazine to be release later this year, possibly next. How could you turn down a free photoshoot with copies of the photos. I don't know how many we will get and be able to use. However he has already sent me these :mrgreen: 
Anyone interested in seeing the misses car more (as its better looking) just comment and I'll try to get some decent photos of it.


----------



## Stiff

I'm loving the colour of those wheels! I've been toying with doing mine in a candy apple red (white roadster)


----------



## Philx4

Think the candy apple red on a white car will go well, although my son thinks you need other accent pieces in the same colour, like wing mirrors and so on, to balance it out; me thinks thats too far and a page from Ford's ST styling book :roll:

@Barr_end: I'm loving those pictures, really smart (as always).


----------



## Stiff

Philx4 said:


> Think the candy apple red on a white car will go well, although my son thinks you need other accent pieces in the same colour, like wing mirrors and so on, to balance it out; me thinks thats too far and a page from Ford's ST styling book :roll:


Yeah, I'd be doing the small centre lower front splitter and rear lower diffuser lip but mirrors would stay the same, like you say, a bit too much I think. The other half wants the Evoque modding first though :?


----------



## Barr_end

Stiff said:


> I'm loving the colour of those wheels! I've been toying with doing mine in a candy apple red (white roadster)


These are a really nice colour, have a lot of metallic in them in the sun.
First car world wide on them as they were ordered the day they were released. I found them for her and I'm not jealous in the slightest.











Stiff said:


> Philx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the candy apple red on a white car will go well, although my son thinks you need other accent pieces in the same colour, like wing mirrors and so on, to balance it out; me thinks thats too far and a page from Ford's ST styling book :roll:
> 
> @Barr_end: I'm loving those pictures, really smart (as always).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd be doing the small centre lower front splitter and rear lower diffuser lip but mirrors would stay the same, like you say, a bit too much I think. The other half wants the Evoque modding first though :?
Click to expand...

Philx, my misses doesn't have any other accents to go with being red and I think it works well. They are enough on their own, however she does want to colour code the stripes to red from grey that used to match her TTRS rotors.
Stiff, I'm not personally a fan of those ideas, I think it'll look like you're trying too much/hard when I think they'll look good on their own! However I won't judge or tell you what to do with my opinion, look at my car :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Here is a few more pictures from the other evenings..


----------



## Roller Skate

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modifi ... i-r8-or-tt


----------



## Barr_end

Roller Skate said:


> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modified/buy-really-big-wing-your-audi-r8-or-tt


Stole my idea! :roll: :lol: 
Someone posted this on instagram the other day, I've never been a mk3 fan, front has grown on me over time but still not massively fussed. Then this was posted! Love it, mega aggressive :twisted:


----------



## Roller Skate

Barr_end said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modified/buy-really-big-wing-your-audi-r8-or-tt
> 
> 
> 
> Stole my idea! :roll: :lol:
> Someone posted this on instagram the other day, I've never been a mk3 fan, front has grown on me over time but still not massively fussed. Then this was posted! Love it, mega aggressive :twisted:
Click to expand...

If I jump it would have to be into a TTS or RS and if it was the TTS I'd definitely change the front end to an RS.


----------



## ashfinlayson

The silly spoiler does work really well on the mk3 with all those straight edges. Jurgen Loffler must have only been allowed a set-square when he designed it :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

ashfinlayson said:


> The silly spoiler does work really well on the mk3 with all those straight edges. Jurgen Loffler must have only been allowed a set-square when he designed it :lol:


Chris Bangle had the opposite problem when he was designing BMW's.


----------



## Le Smith

Roller Skate said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modified/buy-really-big-wing-your-audi-r8-or-tt
> 
> 
> 
> Stole my idea! :roll: :lol:
> Someone posted this on instagram the other day, I've never been a mk3 fan, front has grown on me over time but still not massively fussed. Then this was posted! Love it, mega aggressive :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I jump it would have to be into a TTS or RS and if it was the TTS I'd definitely change the front end to an RS.
Click to expand...

Go the whole hog get the RS Then we can bride you with JAffA cakes for a spin out Ye Ha.


----------



## Barr_end

Had forgotten to update this. Had a bit of a mad one recently.

Finally got round to fitting my braided lines and a fluid swap, car decided it didn't want it. Cut a long long story short, both small male to male pipes ended up twisting on the rear, one even snapping clean in half. Once we made a new set of those brake lines up, onto bleeding and the drivers rear caliper decided it didn't want a bleed nipple anymore and rounded itself and the internal thread of the caliper. So lucky a mate with a Rocco R had his original set after swapping to forge brakes and I put those on. So currently running black rear calipers :lol: However one caliper was slightly sticking before! Now checking the pictures look at the lovely boring trip :roll: on my 25 mile drive to work.

If anyone is looking for braided lines, I can't recommend, Hosetechnik enough! I should get pictures, but very well made, swivel fittings all ends, 2 line supports and also gave them a call at 3 o'clock in the afternoon and by 10:30 the next morning, my lines were here. All for under £90. Those guys are spot on!

Next up was a stupid good steal that I was heads up to on here by another forum member and Ive still not decided if I will run it, due to the looks. But we shall see, see the pictures for what it is.

Also stupidly at the same time bought something I should have done when I first got the car and started fiddling! A milltek sports cat downpipe. Anyone who looks at buying a TTS downpipe and gets told the Link pipe is a 6 week wait like me, but the MSAU0343 and shorten it by 75-100mm like we did and it'll link up to your 2.75 catback. Anyways, I'm now so happy with the sound, before just the catback, was, well rubbish. Just slightly deeper tone, end. Now similar on partial throttle, motorway driving, round town, until you bury the loud pedal. Sounds much better on WOT and in boost. Massively happy, even with how much of a prick fitting was on a set of stands [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That's about it, have another picture of it parked up on my mothers drive for good measure.


----------



## Philx4

Loving it 8)

Does that mean swapping back the oem down-pipe for MOT?


----------



## bhoy78

Look forward to seeing the bumper fitted 8)

As above I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to the mot question as well. I have a milltek back box, sounds ok but bit disappointing, if you got a cat back and the cars already mapped would you need to get it mapped again


----------



## k9l3

Is the cat for noise purposes only does it act as the dump valve.

I like the window fins

Stunning car you have there not a lover of the spoiler but still very nice 
I just bought a tts they are brilliant .


----------



## Le Smith

bhoy78 said:


> Look forward to seeing the bumper fitted 8)
> 
> As above I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to the mot question as well. I have a milltek back box, sounds ok but bit disappointing, if you got a cat back and the cars already mapped would you need to get it mapped again


Unless you've got friendly Mot guy I'd say yup Roller Skates got some inside info on this subject.


----------



## Barr_end

Philx4 said:


> Loving it 8)
> Does that mean swapping back the oem down-pipe for MOT?


No man, thank god! Sport cat is a 200 Cell, just about passable on MOT as adviced from milltek, just needs a nice warming up before MOT, aka rag the bollocks off it on the way there.



k9l3 said:


> Is the cat for noise purposes only does it act as the dump valve.
> I like the window fins
> Stunning car you have there not a lover of the spoiler but still very nice
> I just bought a tts they are brilliant .


Sportcat is far better for performance, one of the few restrictions to get big power from the CDL/KO4. Dump noise, is all from DV set up and intake chosen. Thanks man, they are decent cars!



Le Smith said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the bumper fitted 8)
> As above I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to the mot question as well. I have a milltek back box, sounds ok but bit disappointing, if you got a cat back and the cars already mapped would you need to get it mapped again
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you've got friendly Mot guy I'd say yup Roller Skates got some inside info on this subject.
Click to expand...

Unsure now if I will be able to get the bumper fitted, funds are maybe suggesting a sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] Exactly where I was milltek catback was very disappointing for the price. However massively better now! You don't 'have' to remap it if you install a downpipe and only have a 'stage 1' map. Car will perform better, lower rev lag is free'd up but over a 'stage 1' with a downpipe and 'stage 2', you get increased willy waving peak horse power but also more torque across the rev range.

No MOT friendly needed with a sportscat, the whole point in not going decat and having the sport cat. As it has only 200 cells rather than the standard at around 800, reading will be different, but with warming up well before the readings are taken, it will pass


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Philx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it 8)
> Does that mean swapping back the oem down-pipe for MOT?
> 
> 
> 
> No man, thank god! Sport cat is a 200 Cell, just about passable on MOT as adviced from milltek, just needs a nice warming up before MOT, aka rag the bollocks off it on the way there.
> 
> 
> 
> k9l3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cat for noise purposes only does it act as the dump valve.
> I like the window fins
> Stunning car you have there not a lover of the spoiler but still very nice
> I just bought a tts they are brilliant .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sportcat is far better for performance, one of the few restrictions to get big power from the CDL/KO4. Dump noise, is all from DV set up and intake chosen. Thanks man, they are decent cars!
> 
> 
> 
> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the bumper fitted 8)
> As above I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to the mot question as well. I have a milltek back box, sounds ok but bit disappointing, if you got a cat back and the cars already mapped would you need to get it mapped again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you've got friendly Mot guy I'd say yup Roller Skates got some inside info on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsure now if I will be able to get the bumper fitted, funds are maybe suggesting a sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] Exactly where I was milltek catback was very disappointing for the price. However massively better now! You don't 'have' to remap it if you install a downpipe and only have a 'stage 1' map. Car will perform better, lower rev lag is free'd up but over a 'stage 1' with a downpipe and 'stage 2', you get increased willy waving peak horse power but also more torque across the rev range.
> 
> Hi BE. Nice mods as usual keep the bumper you may regret selling it. Be interesting as Roller Skate mentioned in another thread Mot law changing next year about Cat pipes we may all be in for a hammering or not. The way this Goverments going with cars were all done by 2040 Electric tuning for you young uns . Me I'll be to old to drive. Happy Tuning.
> 
> No MOT friendly needed with a sportscat, the whole point in not going decat and having the sport cat. As it has only 200 cells rather than the standard at around 800, reading will be different, but with warming up well before the readings are taken, it will pass
Click to expand...


----------



## Antthony

Looks really good! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate

Barr_end said:


> Had forgotten to update this. Had a bit of a mad one recently.
> 
> Finally got round to fitting my braided lines and a fluid swap, car decided it didn't want it. Cut a long long story short, both small male to male pipes ended up twisting on the rear, one even snapping clean in half. Once we made a new set of those brake lines up, onto bleeding and the drivers rear caliper decided it didn't want a bleed nipple anymore and rounded itself and the internal thread of the caliper. So lucky a mate with a Rocco R had his original set after swapping to forge brakes and I put those on. So currently running black rear calipers :lol: However one caliper was slightly sticking before! Now checking the pictures look at the lovely boring trip :roll: on my 25 mile drive to work.
> 
> If anyone is looking for braided lines, I can't recommend, Hosetechnik enough! I should get pictures, but very well made, swivel fittings all ends, 2 line supports and also gave them a call at 3 o'clock in the afternoon and by 10:30 the next morning, my lines were here. All for under £90. Those guys are spot on!
> 
> Next up was a stupid good steal that I was heads up to on here by another forum member and Ive still not decided if I will run it, due to the looks. But we shall see, see the pictures for what it is.
> 
> Also stupidly at the same time bought something I should have done when I first got the car and started fiddling! A milltek sports cat downpipe. Anyone who looks at buying a TTS downpipe and gets told the Link pipe is a 6 week wait like me, but the MSAU0343 and shorten it by 75-100mm like we did and it'll link up to your 2.75 catback. Anyways, I'm now so happy with the sound, before just the catback, was, well rubbish. Just slightly deeper tone, end. Now similar on partial throttle, motorway driving, round town, until you bury the loud pedal. Sounds much better on WOT and in boost. Massively happy, even with how much of a prick fitting was on a set of stands [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> That's about it, have another picture of it parked up on my mothers drive for good measure.


If I was keeping mine I'd have bought that rear bumper off you chap. Still one of my favourite projects on here despite the colour.


----------



## Le Smith

Roller Skate said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had forgotten to update this. Had a bit of a mad one recently.
> 
> Finally got round to fitting my braided lines and a fluid swap, car decided it didn't want it. Cut a long long story short, both small male to male pipes ended up twisting on the rear, one even snapping clean in half. Once we made a new set of those brake lines up, onto bleeding and the drivers rear caliper decided it didn't want a bleed nipple anymore and rounded itself and the internal thread of the caliper. So lucky a mate with a Rocco R had his original set after swapping to forge brakes and I put those on. So currently running black rear calipers :lol: However one caliper was slightly sticking before! Now checking the pictures look at the lovely boring trip :roll: on my 25 mile drive to work.
> 
> If anyone is looking for braided lines, I can't recommend, Hosetechnik enough! I should get pictures, but very well made, swivel fittings all ends, 2 line supports and also gave them a call at 3 o'clock in the afternoon and by 10:30 the next morning, my lines were here. All for under £90. Those guys are spot on!
> 
> Next up was a stupid good steal that I was heads up to on here by another forum member and Ive still not decided if I will run it, due to the looks. But we shall see, see the pictures for what it is.
> 
> Also stupidly at the same time bought something I should have done when I first got the car and started fiddling! A milltek sports cat downpipe. Anyone who looks at buying a TTS downpipe and gets told the Link pipe is a 6 week wait like me, but the MSAU0343 and shorten it by 75-100mm like we did and it'll link up to your 2.75 catback. Anyways, I'm now so happy with the sound, before just the catback, was, well rubbish. Just slightly deeper tone, end. Now similar on partial throttle, motorway driving, round town, until you bury the loud pedal. Sounds much better on WOT and in boost. Massively happy, even with how much of a prick fitting was on a set of stands [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> That's about it, have another picture of it parked up on my mothers drive for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was keeping mine I'd have bought that rear bumper off you chap. Still one of my favourite projects on here despite the colour.
Click to expand...

Think you should keep it BE would suit all your mods


----------



## Roller Skate

Le Smith said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had forgotten to update this. Had a bit of a mad one recently.
> 
> Finally got round to fitting my braided lines and a fluid swap, car decided it didn't want it. Cut a long long story short, both small male to male pipes ended up twisting on the rear, one even snapping clean in half. Once we made a new set of those brake lines up, onto bleeding and the drivers rear caliper decided it didn't want a bleed nipple anymore and rounded itself and the internal thread of the caliper. So lucky a mate with a Rocco R had his original set after swapping to forge brakes and I put those on. So currently running black rear calipers :lol: However one caliper was slightly sticking before! Now checking the pictures look at the lovely boring trip :roll: on my 25 mile drive to work.
> 
> If anyone is looking for braided lines, I can't recommend, Hosetechnik enough! I should get pictures, but very well made, swivel fittings all ends, 2 line supports and also gave them a call at 3 o'clock in the afternoon and by 10:30 the next morning, my lines were here. All for under £90. Those guys are spot on!
> 
> Next up was a stupid good steal that I was heads up to on here by another forum member and Ive still not decided if I will run it, due to the looks. But we shall see, see the pictures for what it is.
> 
> Also stupidly at the same time bought something I should have done when I first got the car and started fiddling! A milltek sports cat downpipe. Anyone who looks at buying a TTS downpipe and gets told the Link pipe is a 6 week wait like me, but the MSAU0343 and shorten it by 75-100mm like we did and it'll link up to your 2.75 catback. Anyways, I'm now so happy with the sound, before just the catback, was, well rubbish. Just slightly deeper tone, end. Now similar on partial throttle, motorway driving, round town, until you bury the loud pedal. Sounds much better on WOT and in boost. Massively happy, even with how much of a prick fitting was on a set of stands [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> That's about it, have another picture of it parked up on my mothers drive for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was keeping mine I'd have bought that rear bumper off you chap. Still one of my favourite projects on here despite the colour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think you should keep it BE would suit all your mods
Click to expand...

I toyed with keeping it. I've simply not got the room. I've got my QS stored at a business, my car, partners car and a van. I'm toying with letting WBAC have it to be honest, can't really cope with another round of bullshit offers on Autotrader, Pistonheads and the idiots favourite haunt Gumtree. Although I did sell my last one on there.


----------



## kentaudiman

What does your insurance say about the modifications?


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Hi BE. Nice mods as usual keep the bumper you may regret selling it. Be interesting as Roller Skate mentioned in another thread Mot law changing next year about Cat pipes we may all be in for a hammering or not. The way this Goverments going with cars were all done by 2040 Electric tuning for you young uns . Me I'll be to old to drive. Happy Tuning.


I do really want to, however this has been an extremely tight month and I don't think in any foreseeable future, I'll be able to afford the cost of custom backbox made up and actually run it. Shouldn't be an issue with a petrol car and cat change aslong as it passes the emissions test, Just looking for removed/modified DPFs on diesel cars. 
I have seen that mentioned however I cant see it being mainstream by that time. Only time will tell I suppose!


Roller Skate said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was keeping mine I'd have bought that rear bumper off you chap. Still one of my favourite projects on here despite the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Think you should keep it BE would suit all your mods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I toyed with keeping it. I've simply not got the room. I've got my QS stored at a business, my car, partners car and a van. I'm toying with letting WBAC have it to be honest, can't really cope with another round of bullshit offers on Autotrader, Pistonheads and the idiots favourite haunt Gumtree. Although I did sell my last one on there.
Click to expand...

As much I'd like to keep it, if I had a decent offer especially from what seems a good home for it, think it would go! 
I may change my mind if I end up with enough time to whip the backbox off and try it on. 
Thanks man, I completely get you, most common colour full stop, let alone TTS's. I wouldn't have white if it was a simple matter of choice, no money involved, it would be a proper YELLOW :roll: :mrgreen: Or similar to the lovely dark blue they come in. 
QS, mk2 TT, a van sounds like theres enough room for a mk3 too. One of every generation then :wink: 
Fair play though, can see why you need to shift the mk2 for a mk3


----------



## Barr_end

kentaudiman said:


> What does your insurance say about the modifications?


If that was meant in how I interrupted it.. As a snide comment. It's all declared 8)


----------



## kentaudiman

Barr_end said:


> kentaudiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your insurance say about the modifications?
> 
> 
> 
> If that was meant in how I interrupted it.. As a snide comment. It's all declared 8)
Click to expand...

No at all, I know some don't mind as long as you tell them and send a photo. Others take it as a chance to ramp it up even for different types of wheels.


----------



## Barr_end

kentaudiman said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kentaudiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your insurance say about the modifications?
> 
> 
> 
> If that was meant in how I interrupted it.. As a snide comment. It's all declared 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No at all, I know some don't mind as long as you tell them and send a photo. Others take it as a chance to ramp it up even for different types of wheels.
Click to expand...

Must be my readings on a shit day at work then :lol: apologies. I'm insured through Flux and they have a record of every part, name model etc even down to the vinyl stripes :roll: But they asked for it all. Aslong as I have proof of cost/purchase. It's replaced on a like for like basis.


----------



## Roller Skate

Nice to see you've put that TTRS rear bumper up for sale in the For Sale section, give someone else the chance to get some use out of it instead of it taking room up in your garage.

Bargain price too.


----------



## Barr_end

Roller Skate said:


> Nice to see you've put that TTRS rear bumper up for sale in the For Sale section, give someone else the chance to get some use out of it instead of it taking room up in your garage.
> 
> Bargain price too.


Unfortunately, cost of custom backbox means needs must [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Not much to update other than I also fitted a sport cat downpipe to the misses TT last night and my word how much easier it is on a 2WD. Also got a video of the new zoorst set up, however the audio seems pretty quiet. Apparently its far more asbo in person says the misses :roll: :mrgreen:
Video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/X96chT


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you've put that TTRS rear bumper up for sale in the For Sale section, give someone else the chance to get some use out of it instead of it taking room up in your garage.
> 
> Bargain price too.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, cost of custom backbox means needs must [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Not much to update other than I also fitted a sport cat downpipe to the misses TT last night and my word how much easier it is on a 2WD. Also got a video of the new zoorst set up, however the audio seems pretty quiet. Apparently its far more asbo in person says the misses :roll: :mrgreen:
> Video:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/X96chT
Click to expand...

Sounds good sorry to hear the bumper mod went belly up.


----------



## snips86x

Those bronze wheels are sick dude and work so well with white! I'm going to have to grab some for my mk2 tts roadster :wink:


----------



## Stem

Liking the side decals - subtle but effective.


----------



## Philx4

Stem said:


> Liking the side decals - subtle but effective.


Never thought I see the word 'subtle' in Barr_end's build post 

A truly lush couple of TT's; love reading this post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Stem

Philx4 said:


> Stem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the side decals - subtle but effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I see the word 'subtle' in Barr_end's build post
> 
> A truly lush couple of TT's; love reading this post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

I keep looking at them red wheels again and getting naughty thoughts for the roadster 8)


----------



## Barr_end

Philx4 said:


> Stem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the side decals - subtle but effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I see the word 'subtle' in Barr_end's build post
> 
> A truly lush couple of TT's; love reading this post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

First for everything :roll: But to be fair they are one of the best things to do, so simple but really do make a difference, ties my car together I think.
Thank you man


----------



## tobinaldo

Barr_end said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the colour of those wheels! I've been toying with doing mine in a candy apple red (white roadster)
> 
> 
> 
> These are a really nice colour, have a lot of metallic in them in the sun.
> First car world wide on them as they were ordered the day they were released. I found them for her and I'm not jealous in the slightest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the candy apple red on a white car will go well, although my son thinks you need other accent pieces in the same colour, like wing mirrors and so on, to balance it out; me thinks thats too far and a page from Ford's ST styling book :roll:
> 
> @Barr_end: I'm loving those pictures, really smart (as always).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'd be doing the small centre lower front splitter and rear lower diffuser lip but mirrors would stay the same, like you say, a bit too much I think. The other half wants the Evoque modding first though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Philx, my misses doesn't have any other accents to go with being red and I think it works well. They are enough on their own, however she does want to colour code the stripes to red from grey that used to match her TTRS rotors.
> Stiff, I'm not personally a fan of those ideas, I think it'll look like you're trying too much/hard when I think they'll look good on their own! However I won't judge or tell you what to do with my opinion, look at my car :lol:
Click to expand...

Where are the side skirt vinyls from? Do you have a link?


----------



## Barr_end

tobinaldo said:


> Where are the side skirt vinyls from? Do you have a link?


As said in the thread, custom made from my sticker man I went to school with, heights, widths, logo, etc, were all done on the fly.


----------



## snips86x

Once I've gotten the alloys (eventually) I'd be interested in getting the trims done - where did you get these? I think they'd be great at protecting my bumpers and skirts from speed bumps and kerbs where I live.


----------



## ian222

What splitter is one the wifes car?


----------



## Barr_end

snips86x said:


> Once I've gotten the alloys (eventually) I'd be interested in getting the trims done - where did you get these? I think they'd be great at protecting my bumpers and skirts from speed bumps and kerbs where I live.


They wouldn't be great at protecting anything as they are the flimsiest plastic, would snap with the slightest of pressure. I'd advise not smashing it into curbs fullstop :lol:
They are both from Maxton designs, but only fit TTS/TTRS skirts and TTRS front bumper. 


ian222 said:


> What splitter is one the wifes car?


It's not quite a splitter :lol: its just cheapo rhino lip. It's served purpose whilst we've been locating a splitter that'll fit my old TTS bumper.


----------



## Barr_end

So now theirs a downpipe on both of them, trip to Essex for a map tweak!
Hopefully don't see any clutch slip out of either of them


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> So now theirs a downpipe on both of them, trip to Essex for a map tweak!
> Hopefully don't see any clutch slip out of either of them


Be interesting that one BE when I first drove mine back after stage2+ dropping down from 6th 5th and giving it a bit on motorway I did get bit slip,strangely enough it's not done it since 3mths in no clutch slip at all. I'm thinking Sach organic when I do eventually change.If at all what would you be going for.


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now theirs a downpipe on both of them, trip to Essex for a map tweak!
> Hopefully don't see any clutch slip out of either of them
> 
> 
> 
> Be interesting that one BE when I first drove mine back after stage2+ dropping down from 6th 5th and giving it a bit on motorway I did get bit slip,strangely enough it's not done it since 3mths in no clutch slip at all. I'm thinking Sach organic when I do eventually change.If at all what would you be going for.
Click to expand...

You're running stage 2+ on a standard clutch?  Brave man! What milage/power/torque you running man?
I've been looking into clutches and I have no idea whether to stay and replace the DMF or to go SMF. I'd eventually want stage 2+ but was budgeting in a new clutch before a pump!


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now theirs a downpipe on both of them, trip to Essex for a map tweak!
> Hopefully don't see any clutch slip out of either of them
> 
> 
> 
> Be interesting that one BE when I first drove mine back after stage2+ dropping down from 6th 5th and giving it a bit on motorway I did get bit slip,strangely enough it's not done it since 3mths in no clutch slip at all. I'm thinking Sach organic when I do eventually change.If at all what would you be going for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're running stage 2+ on a standard clutch?  Brave man! What milage/power/torque you running man?
> I've been looking into clutches and I have no idea whether to stay and replace the DMF or to go SMF. I'd eventually want stage 2+ but was budgeting in a new clutch before a pump!
Click to expand...

Hi BE 2012 TTS 41k drives real sweet,not bothering to do rolling road figures don't interest me to much it's just nice power to have, I've been told it's probably around the 360 mark but that's just speculative.I'll be changing clutch next year but as is at moment it's been fine. Touch wood ha ha .


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're running stage 2+ on a standard clutch?  Brave man! What milage/power/torque you running man?
> I've been looking into clutches and I have no idea whether to stay and replace the DMF or to go SMF. I'd eventually want stage 2+ but was budgeting in a new clutch before a pump!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BE 2012 TTS 41k drives real sweet,not bothering to do rolling road figures don't interest me to much it's just nice power to have, I've been told it's probably around the 360 mark but that's just speculative.I'll be changing clutch next year but as is at moment it's been fine. Touch wood ha ha .
Click to expand...

Ah fair bit newer and little fresher than mine. Wonder if they revised the clutch at all :? Ah who mapped yours then? You and a few others I have seen on 2+ on standard clutches and its so tempting to try buying a pump and see what happens. You do many miles in yours?


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're running stage 2+ on a standard clutch?  Brave man! What milage/power/torque you running man?
> I've been looking into clutches and I have no idea whether to stay and replace the DMF or to go SMF. I'd eventually want stage 2+ but was budgeting in a new clutch before a pump!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BE 2012 TTS 41k drives real sweet,not bothering to do rolling road figures don't interest me to much it's just nice power to have, I've been told it's probably around the 360 mark but that's just speculative.I'll be changing clutch next year but as is at moment it's been fine. Touch wood ha ha .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah fair bit newer and little fresher than mine. Wonder if they revised the clutch at all :? Ah who mapped yours then? You and a few others I have seen on 2+ on standard clutches and its so tempting to try buying a pump and see what happens. You do many miles in yours?
Click to expand...

Hi BE mines Revo done at TT shop,like yourself had load mods done to go with 2+ Once you start it becomes tad addictive. Clutch wise I'm not sure if they have revised anything I would think not. I'm done with engine mods at moment as it drives real nice Moving on to cosmetic stuff usual RS grille etc.I fancy stripping front lights get lense off and go all Black inside winter project stuff.At the moment just use it couple times week as I've got company car, will be my daily next year as I'm retiring lucky me :lol: :lol: Been following your build nice motors credit to you at your age.


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Hi BE mines Revo done at TT shop,like yourself had load mods done to go with 2+ Once you start it becomes tad addictive. Clutch wise I'm not sure if they have revised anything I would think not. I'm done with engine mods at moment as it drives real nice Moving on to cosmetic stuff usual RS grille etc.I fancy stripping front lights get lense off and go all Black inside winter project stuff.At the moment just use it couple times week as I've got company car, will be my daily next year as I'm retiring lucky me :lol: :lol: Been following your build nice motors credit to you at your age.


Now you're really tempting me to get a HPFP and just try it :lol: 
Thank you man, it's just another step down the vag line from the polo, the more I work on it myself, more learning techniques for things than hard work.

So AMD Friday really didn't go to plan, to put a long story short, I had no power at pin 16 pn the OBD, after many phone calls and messages to more people in the know whilst I helped the lads there check it, still none the wiser.
Once home, rechecked the fuses that AMD had and yes all the fuses there were all good. However fuse number, guess what, 13 :roll: magically had disappeared. Fuse in, bam, power.
So the last people to work on the car only shortly after AMD last mapped it and it worked, was Audi. When I had my service and turned down the £130 scan to look at the small diagnostic error I had at the time. My fake VCDS takes its power from the laptop rather than pin 16 on the OBD port hence how I haven't noticed the problem sooner.

So it appears Audi pulled my fuse, to see if they could get me to come back and make more money from me. Lovely!
Was just very frustrated with myself too as Friday was an early start, raised both cars to get them on the dyno, hours of fucking about (me not checking over AMD work) all for the sake of a 25p fuse. Then lowering the car back down with no advantage and the fuel getting there and home.

Anyways, at least the misses car made some serious gains from the sports cat, with only 15 peak bhp, but that starting and finishing 300 rpm higher and coming on harder, plus made near on the same torque as mine at around 330ftlbs!
I will be heading back up to AMD shortly now I have 'fixed' my issue and see what my car can do :twisted:


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BE mines Revo done at TT shop,like yourself had load mods done to go with 2+ Once you start it becomes tad addictive. Clutch wise I'm not sure if they have revised anything I would think not. I'm done with engine mods at moment as it drives real nice Moving on to cosmetic stuff usual RS grille etc.I fancy stripping front lights get lense off and go all Black inside winter project stuff.At the moment just use it couple times week as I've got company car, will be my daily next year as I'm retiring lucky me :lol: :lol: Been following your build nice motors credit to you at your age.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're really tempting me to get a HPFP and just try it :lol:
> Thank you man, it's just another step down the vag line from the polo, the more I work on it myself, more learning techniques for things than hard work.
> 
> So AMD Friday really didn't go to plan, to put a long story short, I had no power at pin 16 pn the OBD, after many phone calls and messages to more people in the know whilst I helped the lads there check it, still none the wiser.
> Once home, rechecked the fuses that AMD had and yes all the fuses there were all good. However fuse number, guess what, 13 :roll: magically had disappeared. Fuse in, bam, power.
> So the last people to work on the car only shortly after AMD last mapped it and it worked, was Audi. When I had my service and turned down the £130 scan to look at the small diagnostic error I had at the time. My fake VCDS takes its power from the laptop rather than pin 16 on the OBD port hence how I haven't noticed the problem sooner.
> 
> So it appears Audi pulled my fuse, to see if they could get me to come back and make more money from me. Lovely!
> Was just very frustrated with myself too as Friday was an early start, raised both cars to get them on the dyno, hours of fucking about (me not checking over AMD work) all for the sake of a 25p fuse. Then lowering the car back down with no advantage and the fuel getting there and home.
> 
> Anyways, at least the misses car made some serious gains from the sports cat, with only 15 peak bhp, but that starting and finishing 300 rpm higher and coming on harder, plus made near on the same torque as mine at around 330ftlbs!
> I will be heading back up to AMD shortly now I have 'fixed' my issue and see what my car can do :twisted:
Click to expand...

Hi BE Glad you eventually sorted problem. Good there on your other halfs car sounds as though it's nice bit torque there.( Good lookin car to ) Fingers crossed fuse sorted your probs keep up thread on your next AMD trip Like seeing what your up to .


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Hi BE Glad you eventually sorted problem. Good there on your other halfs car sounds as though it's nice bit torque there.( Good lookin car to ) Fingers crossed fuse sorted your probs keep up thread on your next AMD trip Like seeing what your up to .


Only took me about 5 minutes once I got home and calmed down! But ah well, least it was a simple as it was and not a wiring fault. Yeah she wasn't impressed looking at first at the single figure on the side until she drove it the day after I explained it :roll: :lol: Thanks man!
Well AMD is now on for this coming Monday and I may of bought a HPFP, RS4 FPV and a new cam follower to fit the sunday before :twisted: Thinkking about limiting the torque to 360flbs and hoping the clutch holds haha.


----------



## qooqiiu

Wouldn't let AMD change my dust cap.


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BE Glad you eventually sorted problem. Good there on your other halfs car sounds as though it's nice bit torque there.( Good lookin car to ) Fingers crossed fuse sorted your probs keep up thread on your next AMD trip Like seeing what your up to .
> 
> 
> 
> Only took me about 5 minutes once I got home and calmed down! But ah well, least it was a simple as it was and not a wiring fault. Yeah she wasn't impressed looking at first at the single figure on the side until she drove it the day after I explained it :roll: :lol: Thanks man!
> Well AMD is now on for this coming Monday and I may of bought a HPFP, RS4 FPV and a new cam follower to fit the sunday before :twisted: Thinkking about limiting the torque to 360flbs and hoping the clutch holds haha.
Click to expand...

Hi BE got this info on Sach clutchs Steve recommended the organic version for Road use. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Thanks for your enquiry, I have provided the retail price (excluding VAT) and other info below.

Cover £266.45
Organic disc £223.50 (rated to 407Lb/ft - 550Nm)

Sintered disc £256.91 (rated to 599Lb/ft - 810Nm)

The above is designed to fit the standard dual mass flywheel, and use the standard release bearing. We can't supply those but the dealer or any Sachs OE distributor can.

We also have the single mass flywheel conversion but only for the engine codes CDMA and CDLA (might fit CDLB too but Sachs don't list it)

Organic £1028.43 (392lb/ft - 530Nm)

Sintered Retail £1071.38 (444Lb/ft - 600Nm)

Please note we are a trade only supplier, if this is a retail enquiry then you would need to contact one of the distributors listed here - http://racepads.co.uk/zfsachs-distributors.html

If you need further information please let me know.

Many Thanks

Steve Liversedge
Motorsport Sales Coordinator
Bremsen Technik (UK) Ltd

A: Unit 6, Easton Way, Colburn, North Yorkshire, DL9 4GA, UK
E: [email protected]
T: 0044 (0) 1748 830909
M: 0044 (0) 7853 350981


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> Hi BE got this info on Sach clutchs Steve recommended the organic version for Road use. [smiley=argue.gif]
> Thanks for your enquiry, I have provided the retail price (excluding VAT) and other info below.
> 
> Cover £266.45
> Organic disc £223.50 (rated to 407Lb/ft - 550Nm)
> 
> Sintered disc £256.91 (rated to 599Lb/ft - 810Nm)
> 
> The above is designed to fit the standard dual mass flywheel, and use the standard release bearing. We can't supply those but the dealer or any Sachs OE distributor can.
> 
> We also have the single mass flywheel conversion but only for the engine codes CDMA and CDLA (might fit CDLB too but Sachs don't list it)
> 
> Organic £1028.43 (392lb/ft - 530Nm)
> 
> Sintered Retail £1071.38 (444Lb/ft - 600Nm)
> 
> Please note we are a trade only supplier, if this is a retail enquiry then you would need to contact one of the distributors listed here - http://racepads.co.uk/zfsachs-distributors.html
> 
> If you need further information please let me know.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Steve Liversedge
> Motorsport Sales Coordinator
> Bremsen Technik (UK) Ltd
> 
> A: Unit 6, Easton Way, Colburn, North Yorkshire, DL9 4GA, UK
> E: [email protected]
> T: 0044 (0) 1748 830909
> M: 0044 (0) 7853 350981


Thanks man, got a few options that I've been looking into but ideally want an organic clutch for more daily driver usability. And still unsure about single mass flywheel option. So probably will be DMF but a fresh one whilst the box is off.
Both Helix or Sachs make one capable to little over 400ftlbs so that'll be the plan just the cost and fitting will be the fun part.
Currently sat upstairs waiting to see what happens about the map/clutch. Worried doesn't half cover it :lol:


----------



## eviled

I'm on 360hp/335ftlbs and have had only 1 clutch slip episode in 2 years


----------



## Le Smith

eviled said:


> I'm on 360hp/335ftlbs and have had only 1 clutch slip episode in 2 years


I'm running around the same, and have had one clutch slip moment, I'd guess it's how you drive, miles covered on original clutch etc Smiles for miles for sure.  :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Le Smith said:


> eviled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 360hp/335ftlbs and have had only 1 clutch slip episode in 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running around the same, and have had one clutch slip moment, I'd guess it's how you drive, miles covered on original clutch etc Smiles for miles for sure.  :lol:
Click to expand...

Well yesterday was long! nearly 4 hours! After raising the car and waiting.
But I got the torque limited to 360ftlbs to hopefully preserve the clutch...
345bhp/359ftlbs and no slip    
Very glad indeed, pretty decent figures, obviously being limited but no slip! Also tried 6th at 50 odd and put my foot down just as a little test and still none on the drive home.


----------



## QS Luke

New round here and obviously been doing some lurking... Title nails it for me BE... I'm not a huge fan of some of the bits in isolation but you've made it look unique and awesome. For that you deserve some epeen 

Nicely documented too.


----------



## Le Smith

Barr_end said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eviled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 360hp/335ftlbs and have had only 1 clutch slip episode in 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running around the same, and have had one clutch slip moment, I'd guess it's how you drive, miles covered on original clutch etc Smiles for miles for sure.  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yesterday was long! nearly 4 hours! After raising the car and waiting.
> But I got the torque limited to 360ftlbs to hopefully preserve the clutch...
> 345bhp/359ftlbs and no slip
> Very glad indeed, pretty decent figures, obviously being limited but no slip! Also tried 6th at 50 odd and put my foot down just as a little test and still none on the drive home.
Click to expand...

Enjoy BE glad your sorted


----------



## Barr_end

QS Luke said:


> New round here and obviously been doing some lurking... Title nails it for me BE... I'm not a huge fan of some of the bits in isolation but you've made it look unique and awesome. For that you deserve some epeen
> 
> Nicely documented too.


That's the thing, it'll never be everyones (possibly anyone elses :lol: ) cup of tea, but that sums it up well. Thanks man!


Le Smith said:


> Enjoy BE glad your sorted


Not all sorted [smiley=bigcry.gif] Seems as if AmD haven't quite mastered limiting their maps. Car appears to be still boosting at stage 2+ full boost pressure, due to the n75 asking for it, but they have turned down the requested boost pressure. This is how I have interrupted my problem with help. So 2nd & 3rd pulls are nuts now, it does actually feel fast! However keep that up through 4th anywhere over 5k revs, soft limp mode no boost :x 
Got to make another long journey to AmD with another day off from work, hopefully Thursday and they'll sort it, I bloody hope!


----------



## qooqiiu

The map they put on my old quattro sport was crap. Bad choice to let them near your car.


----------



## Barr_end

qooqiiu said:


> The map they put on my old quattro sport was crap. Bad choice to let them near your car.


Map they had currently loaded to my TT is too, purely down to the limp mode, which is actually a simple fix. However, heard very good things from the people around me, its the most local place for tuning and got a deal for my first trip there. To be fair I've never seen anything bad about their mapping before. But they do come across poor when you are at their site with the attitude of *some* of the staff, the waiting area and the general experience, just feel like another number in their money making adventure.

After that experience I said I would not let them touch the car again, however right now with all I have going on, I can't afford the difference between a map update from them at peanuts, compared to the price of a brand new map from where I would like to go, R-tech. Not going to leave the car running the decent stage 1 figures, with stage 2+ hardware. 
Obviously I didn't foresee having any kind of issue with the software either.
Once I have everything sorted, front mount, pipework, clutch and have the spare money it will be taken somewhere better.


----------



## qooqiiu

Barr_end said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The map they put on my old quattro sport was crap. Bad choice to let them near your car.
> 
> 
> 
> Map they had currently loaded to my TT is too- But they do come across poor when you are at their site with the attitude of *some* of the staff, the waiting area and the general experience, just feel like another number in their money making adventure
Click to expand...

Sounds very similar to my experience with then. I tried to find my
Post from about 10 year ago on here but cannot find it. The main guy there Sean hollamby actually joined to post a reply to my thread. Swore I'd never return and would give my experience to anyone considering taking their car there.


----------



## Barr_end

qooqiiu said:


> Sounds very similar to my experience with then. I tried to find my
> Post from about 10 year ago on here but cannot find it. The main guy there Sean hollamby actually joined to post a reply to my thread. Swore I'd never return and would give my experience to anyone considering taking their car there.


I don't blame you for voicing your opinion at all man, bad customer service isn't excusable in any business. If someone asked me I'd recommend elsewhere with better reputation. I don't believe their work itself is that bad, even with letting me away with a map that limp mode the car. I don't think they knew how to limit the torque, or just didn't take enough time as it is now fine. But when you're made to feel awkward, like you're not wanted there even when they are taking a lot of money (like my first trip there) and that *some* almost don't even want to deal with you, it is bad.
However there are few choices for a local service down here in the south east. Even Essex is pretty far! around 150+ mile round trip and a 5er across Dartford. Soon adds up once you need to go back 3-4 times!


----------



## Barr_end

Not updated this in a fair amount of time!
Not a great deal has happened since, just trying to enjoy the car!
However only a few days after stage 2+ power, the clutch began to slip. :roll: So awaiting fitting is a 410ftlb rated helix clutch, fresh dmf, release bearing and braided clutch cable. Along with some fresh bolts for the subframe.
At the moment the clutch has actually returned to not slipping but it will continue to run through this cycle until the friction plate is heavily worn. Much better having peace of mind and know when you plent the loud pedal it'll go not possibly rev the bollocks off itself.
Oh actually I have since fitted a boost gauge and very happy to see the boost this hits and holds when the clutch also decided to hold.

Also experimented further with engine mounts, poly tech filling some low mileage standard mounts. However these are suppose to run in after a few hundred miles, but my god they need to! My dash rattles pulling away and above 3.5k engine noise is so loud in the cabin!
A fair bit more has happened to the misses car with some lovely carbon additions and new splitter and side skirts waiting for some free time of mine to be fitted. I'll get some pictures of all of this shortly.


----------



## tobinaldo

Any pics of the gauge?


----------



## Barr_end

tobinaldo said:


> Any pics of the gauge?


Yeah man, first 2 images are in the misses, mine is the last. Will be painting the ring around the gauge black when I remember to do so.


----------



## Barr_end

Had a little bit of trouble with my uprated clutch but all good now, pretty much run in too and it holds perfectly fine  
Other than that my cars just as it was really, however as mentioned lads of carbon for the misses car, Which I had to fix the petrol cap, was awfully dull and yellow. Almost unable to see the carbon, but few hours I think can say its come out mint! Also the splitter we had wouldn't work with my old TTS/Facelift s-line bumper so I made one, Which at first was templated with chipboard/wardrobe :roll: :lol: I think looks really smart now. A lot nicer than her old rhino lip!
However I did 'race' a Lamborghini Aventador through Dartford the other week picking up the carbon. Ignore my childish sounds in the video, but misses camera had lagged, I said go to hear him, was in the right gear and thought fuck it I'll boot it too just after he started. Not many people can say they had that experience in a tunnel with such an animal of a car. 
Have some pictures and video of the Lambo


----------



## SeanH

Car looks absolutely spot on buddy, I'm in the market for an Ibis white TTS so will be taking some inspiration from your build.

The TT is definitely one of the very few cars were a BGW actually suits it well! looking forward to seeing what you do with it next


----------



## bhoy78

Misses car looks great mate  Video not working for me :?



SeanH said:


> Car looks absolutely spot on buddy, I'm in the market for an Ibis white TTS so will be taking some inspiration from your build.
> 
> The TT is definitely one of the very few cars were a BGW actually suits it well! looking forward to seeing what you do with it next


What sort of budget you working with?


----------



## ian222

So what is the final splitter made from?


----------



## SeanH

bhoy78 said:


> Misses car looks great mate  Video not working for me :?
> 
> 
> 
> SeanH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks absolutely spot on buddy, I'm in the market for an Ibis white TTS so will be taking some inspiration from your build.
> 
> The TT is definitely one of the very few cars were a BGW actually suits it well! looking forward to seeing what you do with it next
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of budget you working with?
Click to expand...

Budget around 10-12k max, because I'm from Ireland we have to pay a second VRT once we import it into the country, for a 09 model it's 5k Euro upon import so will need to lower the budget a little. Ideally looking for an Ibis white S Tronic with low enough miles and all the goodies, I might be stretching it a little bit would love one with some aftermarket bits already on it.


----------



## bhoy78

Good luck on your search mate that vrt is a killer. You just missed Lyons tts in ibis pretty sure that was already in NI


----------



## tobinaldo

Barr_end said:


> tobinaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the gauge?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, first 2 images are in the misses, mine is the last. Will be painting the ring around the gauge black when I remember to do so.
Click to expand...

Very nice, that's what I'm looking to do.

Did u fit it yourself?


----------



## heylinb4nz

I really do like your side decals, did you have a contact for your friend who might be able to make up a set and ship them to New Zealand ?


----------



## SeanH

bhoy78 said:


> Good luck on your search mate that vrt is a killer. You just missed Lyons tts in ibis pretty sure that was already in NI


Cheers pal, sounds like I missed out on a gem typical. Any pictures?

Also apologies OP for spamming your thread :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

tobinaldo said:


> Very nice, that's what I'm looking to do.
> Did u fit it yourself?


Yeah of course man, very simple to fit. OSIR vent pod, forge boost tap and then any gauge of your choice.


heylinb4nz said:


> I really do like your side decals, did you have a contact for your friend who might be able to make up a set and ship them to New Zealand ?


Pm me your information man and I'll drop you a message back on what he says.


ian222 said:


> So what is the final splitter made from?


Its from wood man, marine ply.


bhoy78 said:


> Misses car looks great mate  Video not working for me :?


Ta man, she's happy and I've managed to snatch up some carbon myself and also tried my hand at making some!
You'll have to click on the thumbnail but it should take you to my flickr where it works.


----------



## Barr_end

So here is one piece of carbon I worked on myself, it came out okay. Just things I now know how to do them and need to improve but for a first go! And helped tie in the misses interior. With a little before and after..


----------



## Barr_end

Also a long over due part for my car haha, early Christmas present from the misses but well pleased, once again I had to clean this cap up and how it looks on the car! Just need more carbon now :roll: I can post the difference in before and after if anyone is interested in the finishing process on the carbon.


----------



## Stiff

Nice! Looks very professional


----------



## Barr_end

Stiff said:


> Nice! Looks very professional


Thank you man!

I forgot to post the Feature on the blog for Motoraddicts :roll: So: https://www.motoraddicts.co.uk/single-p ... air-Of-TTs
Shame we both filled out these bit old spec forms as mine is far more focused on performance as that basically all it has and they missed loads, but oh well!
Little late and as you can see from the latest updates they have changed a fair bit since, but Stuart the photographer invited us back out to do some more. With the clocks coming back in time it ended up being near enough pitch dark, so unfortunately where I was shooting at the same time, most of mine were too far out of focus as I was working with no light in the pitch dark guessing focus fields on a 50mm lens :lol: 
However Stuart got a few, more than I will post as they aren't on my phone, but everyone likes pictures rather than my rambling


----------



## ian222

Loving them pics, cars look great


----------



## TT-TDI

Wow, what a build! Getting my TT soon, may take some of your ideas, this could get expensive being on this forum!!!!


----------



## SeanH

Was watching a video on YouTube last night of cars leaving a Cars & Coffee meet somewhere in the UK recently and almost spat my tea out as when he panned the camera and there was your white TTS taking off down the road :lol: :lol: couldn't miss it with that BGW!!


----------



## Stiff

Barr_end said:


>


I think I'm falling in love with that black one the more I see it.
(Glad I didn't have to say that out loud with the other half sat next to me







)
Both stunners though


----------



## Barr_end

SeanH said:


> Was watching a video on YouTube last night of cars leaving a Cars & Coffee meet somewhere in the UK recently and almost spat my tea out as when he panned the camera and there was your white TTS taking off down the road :lol: :lol: couldn't miss it with that BGW!!


Really? I'd be interested to see that! I think I've been in 2 that I know of, one from Brands for tuner fest and the other from Goodwood for players classic. I can't think what cars and coffee meet I have been to haha!


Stiff said:


> I think I'm falling in love with that black one the more I see it.
> (Glad I didn't have to say that out loud with the other half sat next to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Both stunners though


I prefer the look of the misses over mine as I am more for stance, but the way my car drives I couldn't change my entire set up for better fitment and lows.
Thank you man


----------



## Barr_end

Managed to make a little 'system' of getting my plate easily removable after not being able to use the way I did for the misses. So thought why not take advantage of the weather and take the camera out.
Just a couple I personally took and edited and although they aren't perfect I am happy with them. I have more, however they aren't done or on my phone yet.


----------



## Danny1

Both looking great!


----------



## bhoy78

+1 lot of work in both cars, no end to your talents mate your photography's not bad either


----------



## Stiff

Fantastic


----------



## R-Unit

Quality work!


----------



## Barr_end

Danny1 said:


> Both looking great!





bhoy78 said:


> +1 lot of work in both cars, no end to your talents mate your photography's not bad either





Stiff said:


> Fantastic





R-Unit said:


> Quality work!


Thank you all! Need to get my figure out and upload more.


----------



## Barr_end

Few of the misses TT...


----------



## Barr_end

Few of mine.
Now need to find another location to have a play around with.


----------



## Stiff

Barr_end said:


> Few of the misses...


That's it. I think I'm gonna do my peelers candy red if I keep it.


----------



## barry_m2

Barr_end said:


> Few of the misses...


I read that wrong.. :?


----------



## Barr_end

Stiff said:


> That's it. I think I'm gonna do my peelers candy red if I keep it.


It's a lovely colour for wheels just a complete ass to keep clean



barry_m2 said:


> I read that wrong.. :?


 :roll: :lol: Always one... I reworded it just for you :wink:


----------



## JFidddy

Just a bump to say I love this car.

You must've spent the value of the car again in modification?


----------



## Barr_end

JFidddy said:


> Just a bump to say I love this car.
> 
> You must've spent the value of the car again in modification?


You've reminded me I haven't posted in here forever.
I Have spent a far bit on Modifications, however I don't think it would add up to what I paid for the car originally, especially as some of the work involved I'd call 'servicable' to keep ontop of the TFSIs common faults.

I will update this some point soon as fair bit has actually changed since last posting!


----------



## Barr_end

So...
Very long time has passed and a fair few things have changed with the car. Will probably leave out a lot of detail and stages typing these all up as one rather than as I go but it should hopefully relay what's happened with the car now I have owned it for 2 years. I'll type this out in lumps within posts, then attach the picture below each of those, as it'll probably be easier.

Performance wise, the car has changed greatly - for the better!
So the previous mapper that anyone can read if the they feel like it had made the car actually made multiple cock ups with my map, I went back x4 times to try make it stage 2+, lets just say once it was taken to a proper company the extent of what had happened to it was shocking. Such a large boost spike - not being mapped around the KO4 well know surge point, the cylinder pressure was so great it wasn't actually injecting any fuel in  anyways 330hp, rubbish and savage 420! Ftlb boost spike that tailed off worse than a diesel, it needed to go.

So I set about setting the car up fully with advice from, like I said, proper tuner. If you need your TFSI tuning take it to R-Tech, honestly most knowledgeable firm, Nikki the mapper is just on another level for these engines. Just take it there and you will see!
Hardware upgrades were well needed:
The shit forge filter (flows worse than the standard airbox) was binned off and replaced with a ramair induction - much more noise! Which I now actually prefer.
Uprated intercooler was needed, I went with what I had researched was best flowing - 'welly' cooler, a 'ebay' toyosport cooler (600x300x76mm with 3 inch inlets) than needed complete custom pipe work making, quite a task to fit behind the bumper and needed a custom crash bar fabricating too. So with a help of a welder friend this was all sorted.
Uprated clutch was also needed - AKS tuning supplied me a organic helix clutch, fresh flywheel and braided clutch line to delete the dampener within the standard line.
Other minor stuff, like the oil pick up, more 5w40 millers and fresh NGK iridium plugs were done before visiting.
To keep it short, whilst there my thermostat was replaced, due to the inlet manifold being off having the inlet and back of the inlet valves being walnut blasted to remove the carbon build up and a AKS runner flat delete fitted. Additionally injectors were removed, flow tested, cleaned and metal filter baskets fitted.
Nikki then worked his magic... With the hardware and work done at R-tech I was hopefully but I was not expecting the result that followed 378hp and 410 ftlbs!! Car is so so so different, it drives so well. It was well worth all the ballache I had with car to finally have it sorted and transformed.
Once back, I also uprated my shifter on the box, already had the forge front/back short shifter, so I added to this with a metal side to side relay shifter for a more solid feel and put some draft 42 shifter bushes on too, this has also made a massive difference, shift is so direct and crisp.
Also had a little rear diff leak and some fresh fluid in there and unsure if it was covered in here so also I fitted some braided brake lines and some fresh fluid put in with help again from my mates!


----------



## Barr_end

Now onto the cosmetics -
Again the car has changed a fair bit, again I believe for the better! 
To tie in with the look I was going for, I decided to chop up my rear valance and make my own diffuser. Not having one buyable for a TTS, why not make my own, always making bits so might aswell try! To be honest it's still not fully finished and its been on the car a few months :lol: However its at an acceptable point, it needs shaping a little more and bit of paint, but I was glad when I came back from the test drive in one piece.
Additionally remounted the rear wing, making the uprights over again, but this was well worth it as I'd widened the stance of the bolt pattern and deleted the awful bracketry, so the wing is much more solid and smoother!
I had a fresh set of tyres fitted and at this point I ditched the tyre lettering I had on the previous ones, but also painted the wheels satin black myself as I was bored and had always debated them being black before purchasing. I feel made a massive difference, flows much better and brakes have a nicer contrast too! These have since been painted too, just still messing about with the retaining clips as I have an idea with those.
Also got some custom TTS matts made to go along with my Yellow theme.

The greatest change has however come with a carbon addiction. Inside and out!
Kicked back off by selling my misses TT and striping the interior carbon, including the glovebox trim shown previously in this thread that I made myself, being my first part this had a fair few mistakes, but I learnt a lot.
To sum it up, I've ended up making a lot of parts, not all for my own car! (alot for a mates mk5 golf)
So the centre console, clock/dail cover, exterior mirrors and petrol cap are the skinned parts I have bought.
I have since carbon skinned myself, the exterior door handles, interior pull handles and grab handles, dash ends, interior reveiw mirror, front badge emblem, Magic tree hanger, coolant cap (need to do matching oil one) another glovebox trim (yet to be finished) and awaiting shipment back from the retrimmer of the steering wheel I have managed to do!
In addition to carboning parts I've also started deleting all of the silver trim from the car. So the steering wheel trim, dash vent rings, ashtray trim, centre console ring, gearknob have been done so far!
Plans for the aircon controls and satnav are sorted, but I am mid way through pulling apart a set of clocks and also have a awful set of pedals that I'm trying to work out what to do with. Then I maybe happier with the interior as what I have done so far has really transformed the visual experience being sat in the car. I do still have more plans with more carbon however :roll:

I think these two last updates cover what has happened with the car, still loving this car, maybe not as much looks wise as my previous polo, due to the amount of work I could do myself on that, but with all the latest work with the black and carbon, being done by me, I'm finding a lot of pleasure from them. Also the way car now drives with all the suspension changes and now the power delivery and shifting feel, its brilliant to drive for me! May not be the best car, or the best starting point but I think how it is now is just quality. No longer having to drive it to work every day, well not in weeks, I get in a drive it and I just smile.

Warning there will be a lot of updated photos below now, apologies for the spam:


----------



## ttslad

Cracking job nice to see something different  8)


----------



## Andyyam750

Love it.. 8) Life would be a dull place if we all liked things the same..


----------



## Barr_end

ttslad said:


> Cracking job nice to see something different  8)





Andyyam750 said:


> Love it.. 8) Life would be a dull place if we all liked things the same..


Thank you both, sums it up pretty well, not everyone cuppa but I think what has been done does work with the TT.
Will update shortly with the next update that's now complete


----------



## AndreiV93

Looks awesome!

For the carbon bits you've done yourself - did you dip them or wrap them? 
Where did you buy the fuel flap from as I've been looking for one for ages but can't seem to find it?!

Also, are your number plates gel? and are you happy with them, both look & feel? I need to order a new set of plates and I'm trying to decide between gel or 4D lettering...


----------



## Danny1

Looking good mate, what car is the hedgehog roof fins from? Evo? Did you need to mod it much?


----------



## carbonimage

Big fan of this. Didn't realise it had Bola CSRs on, thinking of putting some on mine, although potentially going for a staggered set as I won't be going as low as you.

How do you find it on the coilovers? Got rid of my last car because I got fed up of having to plan my journeys around speed bumps so I'm really split between springs and coilovers. Did you have to do much work to the arches to get it sat like that?

Also, sorry if I missed it but where did you get the RS style spoiler from, and was it a good fit quality wise?


----------



## Barr_end

AndreiV93 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> For the carbon bits you've done yourself - did you dip them or wrap them?
> Where did you buy the fuel flap from as I've been looking for one for ages but can't seem to find it?!
> 
> Also, are your number plates gel? and are you happy with them, both look & feel? I need to order a new set of plates and I'm trying to decide between gel or 4D lettering...


Thanks man
Neither though haha, these are all properly carbon skimmed with weave and resin. Can't be compared to wrap or dipping.
Fuel cap, well infact, 2 were bought of a good friend of mine who had them skimmed himself, not sure what company he used.
Mine are indeed Gel, I really like my plates, I personally think they are the best plates you can buy. I really do no like 4D ones, friend has them and the finish isn't all that, but its the shadows the plate casts apon itself with the lights on at night that do my head in.



Danny1 said:


> Looking good mate, what car is the hedgehog roof fins from? Evo? Did you need to mod it much?


Thanks man!
I can't actually remember what they were for! It was the closest I could get measurement wise to the TT, still not the right curve or width when seen in real life and I've always wanted to modify it, but never got round to it.



carbonimage said:


> Big fan of this. Didn't realise it had Bola CSRs on, thinking of putting some on mine, although potentially going for a staggered set as I won't be going as low as you.
> 
> How do you find it on the coilovers? Got rid of my last car because I got fed up of having to plan my journeys around speed bumps so I'm really split between springs and coilovers. Did you have to do much work to the arches to get it sat like that?
> 
> Also, sorry if I missed it but where did you get the RS style spoiler from, and was it a good fit quality wise?


Thank you man and they are indeed, however mine aren't a narrow sets to go 'low'. It's still high haha, just a good height for driving, but I'm still running 9.5s all round, with a fair bit of modify.
I like my coilovers, I've ran polos lower than an inch from the road to the subframe and never had to plan any journeys, meet bumps, hit it fast and drag it. Other than a few others, I've not seen many TT's that get close to being low and would catch on speed bumps. I'd suggest you buy decent coilovers and then you can set it at an exact height you desire though.
Yeah I have done a fair bit to make the wheel fit at this height and pushing on (at the speed limit) on a bumpy B road, I do get a very small amount of rubbing from the front.

My RS wing is genuine so the fit on mine was perfect once painted up to match the car.
Misses was a carbon rep and the fitment was awful, ended up binning off the plinth that came with and attaching the uprights to the original spoiler, I had to put a lot of work into those uprights too to look even half presentable.


----------



## davectr

Great build thread this, loving 'most' of your work, some of it isn't to my taste but hey, like you and others have said the world would be boring if we all liked the same thing. Also like your attitude, you don't get offended if people criticise, you just carry on doing your own thing. Well done, keep up the good work


----------



## Barr_end

davectr said:


> Great build thread this, loving 'most' of your work, some of it isn't to my taste but hey, like you and others have said the world would be boring if we all liked the same thing. Also like your attitude, you don't get offended if people criticise, you just carry on doing your own thing. Well done, keep up the good work


That's exactly the thoughts I was expecting towards the car, some of it is far too much for most.
However I am surprised the amount of people who like it :lol: 
I actually quite like it, when people give their opinions (when they aren't childish nonsense haha). It's nice to see what its like from others with fresh eyes looking from the outside think. Not that that affects, I will always build the car for my taste.
Thank you!

So I've been a little slow with this, its been in the car a little while now, but my steering wheel returned from the retrimmers, at the same time I managed to finish pullin my clocks apart and deleting more chrome accents. Still got a lot more bits mid way through being changed and played with. 
However trying to buy a house is taking much more of a priority, so will probably be slow, one by one drip feed updates unlike the last couple of massive lumps. Anyways enough rambling on in text... Photos:


----------



## Barr_end

So another little addition has been added.
I redone the very first part of carbon I'd ever done, being the glovebox. Done this with the original from the car so I could use the Quattro badge. However I didn't want to be adding more silver back into the car, so with a little creative help from the misses, I came up with what's pictured below. Also then made the yellow theme following from the outside, take over the inside too. Only a very few amount of silver trim bits and red badges to get gone now! 

Additionally, redone my brakes again, with the addition of a different brake clip idea and followed the yellow theme on a little more outside. Still trying to think of doing this in other ways, but so far the other idea I had and tried looked tacky.

Anyways, more pictures...


----------



## SeanTTS

Any chance your friend could make more of those side vinyls


----------



## Barr_end

SeanTTS said:


> Any chance your friend could make more of those side vinyls


He probably could, but as you can tell I quite like having my car individual :lol: 
Have had a fair few people message me, some even for up close, with measurements, pictures and detailed images to even show how/where I placed them!
As a car man he likes producing something for one car and it being unique, rather than printing the same thing over and over.


----------



## QS Luke

Hey BE, got any comments on the clutch? Hows it holding up? 
Did you fit it yourself? got any pointers?


----------



## Venom

Barr_end

This is looking very nice indeed. I see you have the Carbon Fetish as well


----------



## davectr

Nice work on the clocks. How difficult are they to remained and strip down?


----------



## Barr_end

QS Luke said:


> Hey BE, got any comments on the clutch? Hows it holding up?
> Did you fit it yourself? got any pointers?


Clutch is still fine man! As spoken in other threads, you should get one if you're looking at the range quoted!


Venom said:


> Barr_end
> This is looking very nice indeed. I see you have the Carbon Fetish as well


Thanks very much! Indeed, its stupidly addictive! Need to try pull my finger out and get on and finish the other parts I've started. House purchasing is slowing things right down unfortunately! What carbon parts have you managed to source/build?


davectr said:


> Nice work on the clocks. How difficult are they to remained and strip down?


Thanks man, they are only a little fiddly, however some things are held in with melted plastic/rivets, so you have to plastic weld these back together once disassembled. Also the larger rings are not removable so you have to mask to paint these.


----------



## DezBeerus

I love the way the car came out. How much for you to make a second wing for me. Shipped to the states. Will pay.


----------



## Barr_end

DezBeerus said:


> I love the way the car came out. How much for you to make a second wing for me. Shipped to the states. Will pay.


This thread has completely slipped my mind so sorry for the late reply.
Making another wing would be a pain, finding just the exact spoiler blade would be a nightmare as they are old.
Some copies look similar but not sure if the mounting holes on the underside would be the same.
Additionally I don't have the cad file myself to send to a machining company again, this was done by a friend.

Even if it were to be problemless from the above, shipping all that to the states may cause a headache!
Also to be honest I do like the fact my car is pretty unique and wouldn't be much point in recreating it for someone else.
Apologies.

I do have updates on this, just no pictures or a clue where to start. I will update for anyone interested.


----------



## QS Luke

Yeah keep em coming


----------



## DylanPenguin

Nice write up! Did like the red rims on your Mrs' car, too... Got me thinking!

What's the offset on your wheels?


----------



## Barr_end

QS Luke said:


> Yeah keep em coming


I will do man, just need to remember what I have already posted and what I havent :lol: 
Then get pictures and write it all up! With a memory like Dory it usually ends up out the window!



DylanPenguin said:


> Nice write up! Did like the red rims on your Mrs' car, too... Got me thinking!
> What's the offset on your wheels?


Taa man, they were cool at the time but the OZ's were a much better choice.
Now that's an interesting question, as I don't know :roll: :lol: Mine and misses red JR's were ordered with the same specs and both were completely different from one another. Hers sat much further in than mine do, we to this day do not know which one of our custom offsets was right or wrong :?


----------



## Barr_end

Just throw a couple of pictures of one of the progress changes of many whilst I have a few seconds. Very pleased with the outcome after being on the fence so much about it for ages and whilst being semi complete.
Cloude 9 seat delete prototype is complete... Just slightly longer net with the right stitch colour to come.


----------



## jimojameso

That looks great. Quite fancy that setup myself


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> That looks great. Quite fancy that setup myself


Hadn't looked in this in a far while!
Sorry for the delay but all I can say is to contact Billy at Cloude 9 customs on facebook and he will be able to sort your needs!
I promised to keep this thread updated and I have failed :roll:

I will try post some more, I have some more lined up, but have a shitty phone picture of the finally finished seat delete and also carbon handbrake which I start and left sitting for the last about 6 months


----------



## r_turner01

The Rear seat delete kit looks great, would this work with a cage or not?

Richard


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> The Rear seat delete kit looks great, would this work with a cage or not?
> 
> Richard


I believe that it would, as it uses the parcel shelf for the bar/net. My perosnal only concern would be where the cage bolts into around the lower bench for the actual seat delete part.
However these are all made by Bill and he can do custom requests, just would require enough information to work with, or the car to measure up and make around.
If you shoot him some pictures to his facebook page with an enquiry he will get back to you promptly


----------



## Barr_end

So recently cars just been as it is, same old same old.
However I had finally managed to finish my carbon handbrake and even managed to make a set of wing mirror covers myself as my old ones I purchased were pretty poor. I did however manage to sort these out to an acceptabel standard for the new owner before they left.

I do have more pictures an updates but I'll try keep it to smaller posts from now so its easier

Heres just a few steps/stages of those:
Laid up clothe








First couple of layers of resin key'd up








Few layers freshly laid








Machine compound before polish, on the lacquer








Old vs New


----------



## r_turner01

Mirrors look excellent.

Id love to change the mirrors and fuel cap on mine as they dont look right as they are. Mirrors were painted body colour from the silver but the finish isnt perfect and the fuel cap was also painted darker but still looks wrong to me, needs to be black or carbon for me.

If you fancy a side line project some time


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> Mirrors look excellent.
> 
> Id love to change the mirrors and fuel cap on mine as they dont look right as they are. Mirrors were painted body colour from the silver but the finish isnt perfect and the fuel cap was also painted darker but still looks wrong to me, needs to be black or carbon for me.
> 
> If you fancy a side line project some time


Thank you man!
It honestly makes such a big difference from the stock Ali/silver finish, but if they then aren't matching I can imagine the frustration!
Mirrors were one of the worse things I have ever had to skin along with the steering wheel so not sure I'd want to do another set, but other parts I maybe interested in trying for members.


----------



## r_turner01

I can imagine with all the curves etc.

My fuel cap is my biggest nightmare as its been painted but is flaking off on the edges and I arent a fan of the colour either!

Would like it to go gloss black but only seen carbon ones which would work if the mirrors matched, I know you can buy carbon mirror cases but they are so expensive and I have a lot of other parts to pay for at min!

Richard


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> I can imagine with all the curves etc.
> 
> My fuel cap is my biggest nightmare as its been painted but is flaking off on the edges and I arent a fan of the colour either!
> 
> Would like it to go gloss black but only seen carbon ones which would work if the mirrors matched, I know you can buy carbon mirror cases but they are so expensive and I have a lot of other parts to pay for at min!
> 
> Richard


Sounds like it maybe a good idea for you to get the fuel cap painted or wrapped gloss black for now then Richard, as the paints trying to leave!
The mirror caps are actually quite reasonable considering how much a pain they are! Well the actual full housing not the clip on front caps. But the are still a fair chunk of cash out for 'just mirrors'

I have a fair few photos from being at Santapod a few weeks back at GTI festival with a couple of mates, heres just one of my favourites for now..


----------



## MT-V6

Really good job with the carbon fibre [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Really good job with the carbon fibre [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks very much! It's slowly getting there.

Took a trip to Pod a few weeks back for GTI festival with a group of mates, got a fair few photos sent to me of the car which was nice!
Here's the fronts


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Where did you get the wing from? How much was it and was it easy to fit and deactivate the auto spoiler?


----------



## Barr_end

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Where did you get the wing from? How much was it and was it easy to fit and deactivate the auto spoiler?


As mentioned in the thread, wing blade is an old stock Japspeed carbon, uprights and mountings I made custom. Designing and mounting this was not simple or easy. Not sure on total cost but it would add up to alot if asking someone else to do what I did myself with contacts I have with my friends.
If you have a knowledge of vagcom the spoiler deactivation is simple.

Forgot to throw up the rear photos from pod...


----------



## jimojameso

Car looks awesome. Great project!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

What exhaust system is that?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Barr_end said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the wing from? How much was it and was it easy to fit and deactivate the auto spoiler?
Click to expand...

This is what im going for


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Car looks awesome. Great project!


Thank you, it has changed a fair amount since I started :roll:



carlsicesilverTT said:


> What exhaust system is that?


Full milltek system, however I have chopped the oval milltek tips off as I hated them. Since made some tips myself which maybe visable in previous photos, but then purcahsed some proper tips instead and messed with them to make them bolt onto what was left of the milltek pipes.


carlsicesilverTT said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the wing from? How much was it and was it easy to fit and deactivate the auto spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what im going for
Click to expand...

Have you actually managed to locate one? It's off of a concept mk3 TT and the parts are not readily avaliable, I looked years ago when the Demo car did the rounds.


----------



## Fas7Eddi3

I actually had part numers for the TT Cup rear wings, however trying to get someone to sell me one was another story. Plus they stopped the series so I don't believe they are making the wings any longer.

BTW I spent half hour reading through this entire thread looking for the diffuser you have only to find out you made it yourself. If its not hard to make you should sell them because the rear diffuser market is lacking! I want yours.


----------



## Barr_end

Fas7Eddi3 said:


> I actually had part numers for the TT Cup rear wings, however trying to get someone to sell me one was another story. Plus they stopped the series so I don't believe they are making the wings any longer.
> 
> BTW I spent half hour reading through this entire thread looking for the diffuser you have only to find out you made it yourself. If its not hard to make you should sell them because the rear diffuser market is lacking! I want yours.


Cup wing from the mk3 TT's? That would of been pretty sick! Like you said though bet they are a nightmare to try source.
DannyOnlyChargedDubs on instagram custom made a wing similar for his mk2, one that hangs back pretty far, if you needed any insite into it.

Apoligies :lol: Exactly as you said, noone makes a decent diffuser for a TTS, so I thought I'd have a go myself. 
I wouldn't call it easy, was very DIY. cutting, drilling, rivetting, bolting and etc. Not sure how it would come out if I was to try make multiples and you need the lower stock insert from the valance to chop up too!

Forgot to post the best interior shots I've had taken, really like how they show the carbon....


----------



## Barr_end

Couple of rolling shots for good measure.
I will try to add more and more photos but I so rarely take any myself :roll:


----------



## tangapants

This slightly grey looking colour with the yellow trim looks awesome!

Just spent the last half hour reading through this thread, amazing car! 8)


----------



## Barr_end

tangapants said:


> This slightly grey looking colour with the yellow trim looks awesome!
> 
> Just spent the last half hour reading through this thread, amazing car! 8)


Hadn't even thought of that, but now you mention it the editting really makes the car look suzuka in that photo! I also agree does look well haha

Thanks very much for reading! Hopefully my dyslexic mumbling made enough sense, thank you


----------



## Barr_end

As much as I try and keep this up to date, I always seem to forget.
I have been back down to my mate at Monstagraphics to get a few of the ideas I have been debating for a fair while and glad that I think personally these work extremely well on the car! Gives me the temptation to follow through with the other ideas we have discussed for about 2 years :lol:


----------



## CharlieS

Barr_end said:


> As much as I try and keep this up to date, I always seem to forget.
> I have been back down to my mate at Monstagraphics to get a few of the ideas I have been debating for a fair while and glad that I think personally these work extremely well on the car! Gives me the temptation to follow through with the other ideas we have discussed for about 2 years :lol:


Looking very good!

I see that your TTS front grille badge is black/yellow - was this done by your graphic guy as well please?


----------



## Raffe

This is a great looking car, all the mods work so well together.

Please keep updating as there's very little in the way of build threads on this forum, which seems strange as surely they are still being modded.


----------



## Barr_end

CharlieS said:


> Looking very good!
> I see that your TTS front grille badge is black/yellow - was this done by your graphic guy as well please?


Nope that was in fact me. Made from TTRS grill plinth, trimmed to size and then carbon'd, letter painted black, square filled in with epoxy resin/pigment.



















Raffe said:


> This is a great looking car, all the mods work so well together.
> 
> Please keep updating as there's very little in the way of build threads on this forum, which seems strange as surely they are still being modded.


Thanks very much!
I will try, I just use instagram far more than I remember to post in this thread but I will try to remember!

Here is a friends photos from a little local meet before visiting Alex at Monstagraphics























[


----------



## Barr_end

Couple more photos for the other addition from Alex, which has really tempted me to continue with more like the full livery he drew up for me around 2 years ago!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Barr_end said:


> Have you actually managed to locate one? It's off of a concept mk3 TT and the parts are not readily avaliable, I looked years ago when the Demo car did the rounds.


Your car looks awesome, you probably tell i'm not into too much car styling mods but this effort is probably best i've seen.

Great work certainly paid off in this instance.

I couldn't find the wing match from the concept TT, would have to go down similar route to you to get anything remotely similar!


----------



## r_turner01

Full livery is the way this needs to go, looks awesome so far


----------



## Danny1

Barr_end said:


> Couple more photos for the other addition from Alex, which has really tempted me to continue with more like the full livery he drew up for me around 2 years ago!


Love that the way it is now graphics wise, I wouldnt go full livery personally but thats what makes us all different. Good work!


----------



## Barr_end

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Your car looks awesome, you probably tell i'm not into too much car styling mods but this effort is probably best i've seen.
> Great work certainly paid off in this instance.
> I couldn't find the wing match from the concept TT, would have to go down similar route to you to get anything remotely similar!


Tahkn you very much!

I thought that maybe the case, there is only one wing I have seen similar, it's on a mk3 I follow on instagram and he had it custom made to be a carbon copy of the concept spoiler. Not sure what cost that would of involved, but I can imagine it would be alot!

Trying to find a spoiler that suits is hard, I did try and change mine to a BYC blade, to downsize it just a little, but this was too 'narrow' front to back and was straight so didn't suit the lines of the TT at all.



r_turner01 said:


> Full livery is the way this needs to go, looks awesome so far


Still completely on the fence with what way to take it from this point now..
However still waiting on my sticker man to return to the UK from supporting Mclaren at which ever venue he's gone to this time :lol: 
So not even had a chance to see the full livery idea we have had this time.



Danny1 said:


> Love that the way it is now graphics wise, I wouldnt go full livery personally but thats what makes us all different. Good work!


This is sort of what is making me question it, I've now decided the little part of colour really works, don't want to take it too far and over do it! I guess it will be easier to tell once it's at least draw up on the computer and sort of see it on 'the' car.

Anyone wanting a laugh...
This is what alex drew up for me back in 2017, when the wheels were still bronze and etc. He does like to take the piss :lol: 
This is where the small stripe idea has come from, however worked out, the reason I never liked this, I think, is the lower stripes/colours. So new idea will play on this, but needs drawing up at the least. Anyways old idea...


----------



## Iceblue

Looks amazing but I would not go the full monty as it looks more custom and cooler without it. Although highly subjective, I would also consider a return to bronze wheels.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Looks amazing but I would not go the full monty as it looks more custom and cooler without it. Although highly subjective, I would also consider a return to bronze wheels.


Will see what happends when the fresh livery is finally draw up and go from there. I'm still massively on the fence.
Bronze wheels will not be returning however, once they went black I released how much better they were. I do wish I could refurb them properly, but the house comes first, well when it finally gets finished :lol:


----------



## longmanjon

i agree with the previous post, I wouldn't go the whole hog the subtle yellow touches are perfect any more would make it a bit Halfords


----------



## windym

Hi, have to say the stance is perfect, looks stunning.

Andy


----------



## r_turner01

r_turner01 said:


> Full livery is the way this needs to go, looks awesome so far


Still completely on the fence with what way to take it from this point now..
However still waiting on my sticker man to return to the UK from supporting Mclaren at which ever venue he's gone to this time :lol: 
So not even had a chance to see the full livery idea we have had this time.

This is sort of what is making me question it, I've now decided the little part of colour really works, don't want to take it too far and over do it! I guess it will be easier to tell once it's at least draw up on the computer and sort of see it on 'the' car.

Anyone wanting a laugh...
This is what alex drew up for me back in 2017, when the wheels were still bronze and etc. He does like to take the piss :lol: 
This is where the small stripe idea has come from, however worked out, the reason I never liked this, I think, is the lower stripes/colours. So new idea will play on this, but needs drawing up at the least. Anyways old idea...








[/quote]

When you see my livery (should be on next week), you will be as spooked as I was over this pic


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> When you see my livery (should be on next week), you will be as spooked as I was over this pic


Hope that doesn't mean you've copied the livery style/theme and colours as that'll look great with one rolling round similar


----------



## Barr_end

Alex finally had some time to squeeze me in and it's been worth all that 'waiting' to get it right.
I feel this is miles better than the 2 year old design, we have contemplated for all that time.
I must say, really pleased with how it's turned out.


----------



## Knight-tts

Look very smart I like it, looks the part 8)


----------



## IPG3.6

Looks great! Love the tri colour look and how you've gone for a colour scheme that strays away from the more typical German flag look


----------



## davectr

Looks really good. Nice to see some a bit different, good for you going your own way!


----------



## Barr_end

Thank you very much for the kind words!
Thought I'd also update this to say I had my cam chain, transfer box oil and again brake fluid all serviced on the car.
Luckily by a new local Vag based mechnic that had done 2 of my mates TFSI chains just weeks prior.
If anyone in the south east is looking for some work doing, I highly recommed Pete, as can be seen through this thread haven't trusted many people with the car and it's pretty muhc been bad luck but R-tech, and now Pete.
https://www.facebook.com/petesmechanicsandremaps/

Anyways, have the only other photo I've taken of the cars new look. Hope to get some more/better photos of the entire car and keep this up to date better.


----------



## Daani_35

Hi Barr,

Really great reading the thread, firstly thanks for taking the time to write that up I am sure it has inspired many people. I am a new MK2 TTS owner and looking to make mods to my car. Is there anywhere I can get sites from where you purchased the stuff. I.E. doesn't say what spoiler you have and the carbon internals.

Once again amazing job.


----------



## Barr_end

Daani_35 said:


> Hi Barr,
> 
> Really great reading the thread, firstly thanks for taking the time to write that up I am sure it has inspired many people. I am a new MK2 TTS owner and looking to make mods to my car. Is there anywhere I can get sites from where you purchased the stuff. I.E. doesn't say what spoiler you have and the carbon internals.
> 
> Once again amazing job.


Thanks very much!
Not sure that many would like to be dead similar, but I have seen others crop up wiht hints of ideas.

Purely depends which parts you are talking about within the build. 
This nearly everything visually on the car, has been custom made, or made to work by me, which should be mentioned throughout most of the thread.
With the two you've mentioned in your reply: 
- Wing - The blade is no longer avaliable from new, I believe there maybe copies of the style, but this is pure carbon from Japspeed with no metal framework inside. As the mountings and uprights HAVE to be custom, and that its no longer avaliable there isn't much reason to list. The stock uprights just simplely wouldn't fit, unless you want it overhanging the bootlid both front/back edges, maybe even onto the glass.
- Carbon - Again every carbon skinned part on the car with the exception of on the exterior the the fuel cap, and internal the speedo binicle & airbag cover, has been skinned by myself. 
Steering wheel, gearknob, handbrake, pull & grab handles, centre console, mirror, glove box trim, dash ends, magic tree 'air freshener' & bumper insert, grill badge, mirrors, door handles.
There robably another one or two small parts I'm forgetting but many of these are not buyable/off the shelf and you'd have to find a skinner to do.
There isn't a vast variant of parts for a TT, that are not performance orientated


----------



## Daani_35

Once again thanks so much for replying. So I just need to buy our carbon fibre then find a skinner? What would you recommend Simla to your spoiler as an alternative. I can't seem to find those Quattto side decals.


----------



## Barr_end

Daani_35 said:


> Once again thanks so much for replying. So I just need to buy our carbon fibre then find a skinner? What would you recommend Simla to your spoiler as an alternative. I can't seem to find those Quattto side decals.


You'll need to find someone who is a carbon skinner, they will have all the materials needed, you'll just need to supply them the part, with a shit tone of money :lol: 
There isn't a similar option, which will bolt straight on out there, I looked at alot of options before getting this one and making it work. It'll all need custom work, unless you go down the usual TTRS or optional extra audi sport spoiler. 
Also, no offence caused, but wouldn't be going out my way to search up other spoiler options now, for people to try and imitate the car.
Again you won't find the quattro side decals as they were custom


----------



## the_hamster

Daani_35 said:


> Once again thanks so much for replying. So I just need to buy our carbon fibre then find a skinner? What would you recommend Simla to your spoiler as an alternative. I can't seem to find those Quattto side decals.


APR do a range of universal carbon spoilers that may suit. Not cheap tho

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/APR-Performa ... XQMmJRQUqU


----------



## the_hamster

Mr B, cosmetics aside, what sort of £ gets a TTS to a similar power level and is there anything you'd have done differently in terms of engine mods etc if you had to do it again?

Trying to weigh up whether to go TTS and modify, or spend the extra on an RS and do a basic stage 1 on it.

Any help/advice/opinion would be appreciated


----------



## Barr_end

the_hamster said:


> Mr B, cosmetics aside, what sort of £ gets a TTS to a similar power level and is there anything you'd have done differently in terms of engine mods etc if you had to do it again?
> 
> Trying to weigh up whether to go TTS and modify, or spend the extra on an RS and do a basic stage 1 on it.
> 
> Any help/advice/opinion would be appreciated


I'd of not wasted all my money on certain hardware the first time round and done it at a certain tuning company :lol: 
As the car sits now with all its 2+ current hardware I would not change it.
Although now you're asking a proper question.
When I was looking near enough 3 years ago, similar TTRS in spec/mileage to my TTS was pushing on the door of 25K!
I picked up my TTS for half that, now TT prices in general have fallen out their ass. Nice TTS can be found for 10 and an RS for under 20!
If you have the budget to stretch I'd perosnally be going for an RS and making it stage 2, 420+ hp, but it's not only the peak numbers, the graph will be impressive too, just like a 2+ TTS can be. Not only that you have the top model which in theory should hold its money better and 5 pot noise!


----------



## r_turner01

Here you go, the 2 liveries side by side..




























Not copied, just great minds thinking alike :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> Here you go, the 2 liveries side by side..
> Not copied, just great minds thinking alike :lol: :lol:


With the way you worded your last reply that's what was seeming likely. But no they are not even remotely the same!
I like what you've done with the offset stripes! Only thing personally for me that doesn't work is the wing area, but it's your car and it's all personal!


----------



## r_turner01

3 stripes, and Audi Sport with a number was what i noticed.

I wanted to use something on the wings, so figured a repeat of the stripe was good option.

Im happy with the exterior now, moving onto sorting out the inside, the current leather seats days are numbered :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> 3 stripes, and Audi Sport with a number was what i noticed.
> 
> I wanted to use something on the wings, so figured a repeat of the stripe was good option.
> 
> Im happy with the exterior now, moving onto sorting out the inside, the current leather seats days are numbered :lol:


Very different layouts however! Even with those small similarities .
That's fair enough man, only my opinion.
What are you thinking interior wise? I still have a few more bits to work on myself!

Here's just a side on photo when it's actually had a little TLC from a wash


----------



## Barr_end

Few pictures to keep this alive and the fact that I never seem to take any pictures of the latest additions..


----------



## r_turner01

That is different, most people do a cat delete not addition :lol:

For mine i have a full cage on order, 6 point harnesses and my Corbeau Sprint seats to go in, so very much track focussed.

I like the rear cargo net but will wait to see where the cage goes as to my options there

My aim is to de-leather every part of the car!

Ive got handbrake and gear gaiter, and centre console left to go, and ive already got a non leather console, but may get the leather one done in alcantara to match everything else.


----------



## Knight-tts

I love the yellow seat belts nice touch how the hell did you find a yellow set? Are they oem?


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> That is different, most people do a cat delete not addition :lol:
> 
> For mine i have a full cage on order, 6 point harnesses and my Corbeau Sprint seats to go in, so very much track focussed.
> 
> I like the rear cargo net but will wait to see where the cage goes as to my options there
> 
> My aim is to de-leather every part of the car!
> 
> Ive got handbrake and gear gaiter, and centre console left to go, and ive already got a non leather console, but may get the leather one done in alcantara to match everything else.


She finds a way of getting everywhere :lol: 
I'd love a full cage for mine, just can't justify it! Did you order from Germany?
Sounds like a good plan man!
If you need a seat delete/bar/net, Bill at Cloude 9 Customs is your man, he would be able to customise around the cage if needed too.

You're plan of deleather is similar, however you want alacantra and I want carbon :lol:



Knight-tts said:


> I love the yellow seat belts nice touch how the hell did you find a yellow set? Are they oem?


Thank you, they've actually been in since last year, good christmas present from the misses!
I just probably didn't make a post about it on here, like I did on instaham.
They are not OEM though, they have been rewebbed by a company called Kolour Koncept


----------



## r_turner01

Yes, Wiecher Sport 6 point cage with extras! Kept adding bits and in the end just went all in :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts

If you don't mind me asking what did it cost and was it a pain removing/ install them


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> Yes, Wiecher Sport 6 point cage with extras! Kept adding bits and in the end just went all in :lol:


Jealous would be the right word! Good choice man, I know what you mean thought, trying to be sensible always goes out the window, hence look at this thing :lol:



Knight-tts said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did it cost and was it a pain removing/ install them


Kolour Koncept was extremely well priced, as I only have the front 2 belts rewebbed. Believe it was £25-30 per belt. Was under £75 for the 2 I had done. I infact bought 2 'good' belts from ebay which I sent and both were blown and causing faults.
Owner was even nice enough to run me through exactly how to take the webbing from the reel and meant I could swap the black from my originals off and yellow on and binned the suspect reels.

Install is a little bit of a pain, purely because of the wingbacks! Not much room fiddling about with the doorcards. However once these are actually out the way, incredibly simple for me.

Another couple of Livery photos..
I do have some updates of bits I've been fiddling on recently so they will be up soon


----------



## Barr_end

So the TTS had a bit of loving throughout the last month, especially last week...

So around a month ago, I had the cam chain replaced, fresh oil and filter obviously go hand in hand and had another brake fluid flush (probably on x4 now). This was done at Pete's mechanics located in Ashford Kent, first 'garage' That's had my car and there hasn't been an issue and I'd have trust in to take my car back to (Other than R-tech but I mainly had 'tuning' work here, think it's obvious how much I reckon them).
So anyone looking for VW/AUDI work he does it day in and out and I would recommend him happily!

Now the reason I'm typing this but can really show any of this, is the difference this had made to the car. 
CHAIN - Anyone with a TFSI with say 8+ years and I'd say 80k+ mileage, I would recommend the £400 odd is very well spent on the chain replacement.
Car is much quieter on start up, but when driving the car 'cold' once its had a minute or two idling on the drive, the car feels completely different, feels like it's warm, you should know the difference I mean. Not only this the throttle response has also been improved at any revs, slightly but most noticeable on boost pick up. Also with the new DV+ behaviour I would say its increased the response of this additionally, with less boost & less revs the DV flutters on gear change/throttle let off.
BRAKE FLUID - Since, probably my clutch swap/braided clutch installation, I've lost the sharpness I had on the brake pedal which was gained with the braided brake lines and it's first fluid flush. Brakes were fine, not spongy or anything sketchy, don't get me wrong, but just missed that instant foot touch sharpness. I grabbed some ATE Typ 2000 and Pete flushed the brakes completely - bleed using a vagcom and did my clutch line too. The pedal is back! Such a nice difference to feel through the car, also yet to cook this fluid so far even with a few drives in anger 

Fair while back I fitted some TTRS brake ducts that bolt onto the front wishbones, obviously something small and I didn't fdo an update, but since I read through a few brake duct threads and found people using vents from the RS arch liners. My drivers arch liner has been f****d for ages :roll: Since it was was fitted improperly by one of the few garages I've tried for things I haven't done myself.
I managed to source some of these RS front wheel arches and have fitted these and as you'll see from the photos below, night and day difference, with no holes that shouldn't be there, also with air channels to feed those wishbone ducts.

Additionally installed some engine bay 'bling' with some new bolts that hold the majority of the slam panel together.
Also sprayed my TTS cover as I hated the silver, I will admit I was lazy and used crinkle black paint so I wouldn't have to spend hours sanding and fillter priming, but I'm not overly happy with the finish as it's dried patchy - I will be repainting this at some point, no idea when. 
Another change is I finally after having the incorrect size, I got a black washer bottle cap - it's even a Lambo part 8) 
AND finally straighten my R8 oil cap out! it was so simple, should of done it the first instant I had it. 
However I am still on the look out for a stock TFSI cap so I can make a carbon one to match the coolant cap I made... So if anyone has one laying about - shout me!

Along with the filter set up that I'm sure I haven't posted here, even though it's been on the car for a fair while...
I had pretty major issues with my ramair - which is NO fault of the kit. 
Due to the very good tuning company I used way back when, not returning me ALL of the old intake/airbox parts :roll: 
My ramair heatshield was never secured. I have had the filter 'fall off' multiple times. I got feed up with this. 
I custom made my own bracket to hold the MAF and as you can see, installed a f**k off sized bucket of a ramair filter. Heatshield was serving very little purpose in terms of heat soak anyways, as it's about to flow through a red hot turbo and that's what the massive intercooler is for! So happy with how the massive bucket is.

Also means easy access to the entire shifter set up and anything else underneath.
Also just realised looking at the photos, Probably didn't post anything about the fresh coolant bottle, ali hose joiner, fresh radiator and silicone pipes I installed a long time ago fixing a small coolant leak on the radiator - as always I went over the top with the replacement parts - but as I managed to get a OE radiator for silly money, all of the above was still a big chunk cheaper than I could of got the just the radiator for on trade prices from the stealers!
At the same time as all this coolant work I fitted some powerflex engine inserts too, another part I highly recommmend you TFSI owners reading this to buy.

Anyways, most people probably bored of the essays in forms of paragraphs, pictures...


----------



## Knight-tts

I always read everything no matter how long 8) I like the rs air ducts was it straight swap looks it 8) I was looking to get new bolts but never can find them/buy the right ones as some of mine are rusted spose I should really go Audi and get them


----------



## Fas7Eddi3

I had no idea the RS had vents in the liner. Something else for me to swap now.


----------



## MT-V6

I don't suppose you'd share where you got the slam panel bolts from? They look really good from what I can see and I've struggled to find any for the MK2 in the past, seems to be loads for the MK1


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> I always read everything no matter how long 8) I like the rs air ducts was it straight swap looks it 8) I was looking to get new bolts but never can find them/buy the right ones as some of mine are rusted spose I should really go Audi and get them


RS inner liners and ducts are indeed straight bolt on. If you're referring to arch liner bolts, then they are findable on ebay and alike, do come in varying lengths mind.
If you're on about the engine bay bolts, see below.



Fas7Eddi3 said:


> I had no idea the RS had vents in the liner. Something else for me to swap now.


It's worth while for air flow to the brakes, every extra should help, but also think there should be some way of taking that extra air out the arch, but I have a plan for that 8)



MT-V6 said:


> I don't suppose you'd share where you got the slam panel bolts from? They look really good from what I can see and I've struggled to find any for the MK2 in the past, seems to be loads for the MK1


I'll be honest I've had these literally years, just buried them in the shed :roll: 
Think a lot of people over complicated it and try say for X car, or X car, then buyers also do the same. 
They are simply M6, standard thread pitch bolts.
Only 'struggle' I personally had was finding unbranded/plain washers
So I think you'll be pleased with the price linked below 8) I bought x2 packs in the end, to also do the x2 hidden grill bolts, unseen with the light 'caps' fitted and my end plates on the spoiler.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-SP-16- ... 2749.l2649


----------



## MT-V6

Cool, thanks a lot. Must admit I did mean to get around to measuring the bolts and do as you said. They are nice, my car is black too so I think they'd go well


----------



## Knight-tts

Thankyou for sharing the link mate bought 2 packs can't wait to get them  these little things like new bolts makes my ocd so happy :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Cool, thanks a lot. Must admit I did mean to get around to measuring the bolts and do as you said. They are nice, my car is black too so I think they'd go well





Knight-tts said:


> Thankyou for sharing the link mate bought 2 packs can't wait to get them  these little things like new bolts makes my ocd so happy :lol:


No problem at all lads, little details make the bigger picture! They just smarten things up enough and well worth the small outlay on them. Keep meaning to take the other 2 slam panel bolts which I assume are M8 normal thread too, to complete the look.
Maybe I'll get onto that today whilst I fiddle with the other front end parts I've been working on 8)


----------



## Knight-tts

Have you got more mods to do to the front end  please share


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> Have you got more mods to do to the front end  please share


I do indeed, I will share that soon...

Few minor updates & photos. Had some decent photos taken back at London Cartel show, even when I'd been directly mistakenly to the public carpark :roll: Oh well!

Updates from last couple of days, I have pulled my carbon finger out, had the 'triangles' sat around for ages awaiting effort from me. Threw some lacquer down, they aren't 100% so I'll probably end up doing another set but still much better than stock.
Also done my first customer part - Fellow TT owners handbrake, it came out lovely, annoyingly better than my own :roll: 
More than likely have to click the link to watch the video..

Finally I picked up a Tune2Air as I am fed up with the Aux lead in the car after nearly 3 years. But my car didn't have AMI...
So I got lucky and found the unit and cabling from eBay for a reasonable price. To make the entire conversion worth while, managed to get that fully fitted and functioning when fitting the mirror triangles so very pleased, so was the cat :lol:

Time for photos..


































Hand brake link to video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2h6aQ2V


----------



## Iceblue

Very nice and hope you have a reverse camera or sensor for the cat


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Very nice and hope you have a reverse camera or sensor for the cat


Neither, little shits always roaming around in the way :lol: you get used to it!

Another couple from a nice local meet:


----------



## Barr_end

For those wanting to see the front end idea..
In real life and test fitted! Now the wait on the painter begins :lol:


----------



## HOGG

Looks good. Even in that shade of blue

I'd have it wrapped in carbon fibre


----------



## Barr_end

HOGG said:


> Looks good. Even in that shade of blue
> 
> I'd have it wrapped in carbon fibre


Even in the odd colour they still looked good, that's how I knew it was worth painting :lol: 
If you mean, carbon affect vinyl then never  It's awful :lol: 
As can be seen in the thread, carbon skinning was a thought, but they would be an ineradicable amount of work, would still need the prep work as paint would with filling/sanding and would then actually cost similar for just the materials to skin them as paint would. 
I'd like to get them on the car sometime soon additionally, maybe I could try it again on my old wings instead of selling them :wink:

I have more updates...
Anyone who follows on Instagram will of already seen this as usual, but I'd like it to be documented on the forum, even if it is only in here, as it could help another member who could quite easily get the same issue...

If anyone knows me/the car well, knows the trouble I had when 18 months ago, one week before mapping at R-tech my 2nd post cat lambda wiring dropped ( due to a shocking clip design) and scraped through all 4 wires.
Made this not only little difficult for Nikki mapping it, I have been dealing with engine light ever since. EML lighting up after 3 ignition cycles once the fault had been logged in the ECU, so basically every 3rd time driving the car after getting the vagcom out. This meant DAILY seeing that bloody light!

But that was ended just a few days ago and was finally the day it got fixed...
I was encouraged by work colleague to open the ECU and just look at the board. As I'd managed to find wiring diagrams and buzz the wiring out which actually was fine, as was the ohm reading from the new lambda that was put on at R-tech.

This is basically what I do for my day job. Inspecting electrical wiring harnesses and PCB boards for planes.
But this was my own ECU, much more scary. Opening it up without researching it first.. Was a complete pain, also not the neatest, but got in there... Then I found and fixed the fault! 

As you'll see from the images below, Earth track within the ECU returning the signal from the ECU that's flowed through the lambda had been completely burnt/blown. Clearly from the 12V feed to the heater circuit shorting this when all the wries fell and rubbed together.

Bye bye engine light!
My modified cluster now looks even better without that little prick  :lol:
Something that might be considered small to others, really bugged me. I don't think anyone will ever realise how buzzed I am with this now, properly tops the love for the car off again.
All that for a simple repair I could of done ages ago, if I had the bottle earlier, but who cares its finally fixed and by me... for free.. 8)

I have more updates/changes pending, roll on more mods now the love is back :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

Few more little mods and I've reminded myself just how much enjoyment you can find from sorting the details!
So the ECU wasn't the only item that got opened up last week...
I'll let the photos do some talking


----------



## r_turner01

I do very much like the flared wings!

Also need to get rid of the horrid silver in my interior over winter I think, some interesting ideas you have given me!

all that carbon... didnt vaccuum the mat :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> I do very much like the flared wings!
> 
> Also need to get rid of the horrid silver in my interior over winter I think, some interesting ideas you have given me!
> 
> all that carbon... didnt vaccuum the mat :lol:


Thanks man,
They aren't actually flared though, still stock width!
There is honestly so much is such a pain, some jobs much more than others, but well worth it.
I know, it's being used daily at the moment, can't be clean all of the time :lol:


----------



## Wolvez

Carbon fiber on the airbag can be very dangerous when airbag deploys.


----------



## IPG3.6

Hey @BE - are they covered in wrap? hydrodip?


----------



## Barr_end

ianpgonzaga said:


> Hey @BE - are they covered in wrap? hydrodip?


They being?

I wouldn't put either of those on my car though. All of the carbon you see is real, skinned by me  
Neither compare to the real deal at all.


----------



## SteveTTS

Hi
So you did not vent the front wheel wells through the lower grills on the front of the car?


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @BE - are they covered in wrap? hydrodip?
> 
> 
> 
> They being?
> 
> I wouldn't put either of those on my car though. All of the carbon you see is real, skinned by me
> Neither compare to the real deal at all.
Click to expand...

Oh nice! You've got the technique of applying the CF down pat :wink:


----------



## Barr_end

SteveTTS said:


> Hi
> So you did not vent the front wheel wells through the lower grills on the front of the car?


This doesn't make any sense to me?
If you expand on what you're trying to say I maybe able to work it out!



ianpgonzaga said:


> Oh nice! You've got the technique of applying the CF down pat :wink:


My response was a little short, but i do stand by the reply, if you can get it, get the real deal! 
Depth and shine still hasn't been matched by any wrap/dip I've seen yet. 
Even in photos where it's harder to see the difference.
However I can 100% see the attraction if you can find the closes possible, cost and time scale is far less! Additionally if the entire car used the same (real or 'fake') it would at least look uniform and flow.
I'm still learning, its pretty fiddly shit :lol: but Thank you.


----------



## Barr_end

Little bit of a different update for today...

I broke it :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tuesday night, TPMS warning for no real reason, driving like actual shit, *cough cough* FWD spinning it's life away.
Once home with the Vagcom, thoughts were confirmed.
Haldex pumps appears to of shit it.
Not really a surprise at my mileage and no proper maintenance prior to my ownership, additionally only serviced when I first got the car and had no clues/knowledge on the platform, and this was at Audi :roll: So no filter change.
Have had the fluid/filter in eBay watch list for months and keep forgetting to sort it.
I think it's done more than fair job of 45k on the fresh fluid in my ownership with over 300HP the entire time.

New parts should hopefully be delivered today, from Matt at https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/ who's been extremely helpful and fingers crossed, I throw them on and it solves my issue, before the weekend!

Updates with no pictures are boring but, along with breaking it...

I have a new part arrived this week 8) Bought it a present and it repaid me by breaking :lol:

Also still awaiting news from the painters on the wings, hoping they won't be too much longer and I'll be able to get them on, work out what I'm doing for the venting and washer bottle.

Proper picture updates will be soon I'm sure, for anyone that cares :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Barr_end said:


> Little bit of a different update for today...
> 
> I broke it :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Tuesday night, TPMS warning for no real reason, driving like actual shit, *cough cough* FWD spinning it's life away.
> Once home with the Vagcom, thoughts were confirmed.
> Haldex pumps appears to of shit it.
> Not really a surprise at my mileage and no proper maintenance prior to my ownership, additionally only serviced when I first got the car and had no clues/knowledge on the platform, and this was at Audi :roll: So no filter change.
> Have had the fluid/filter in eBay watch list for months and keep forgetting to sort it.
> I think it's done more than fair job of 45k on the fresh fluid in my ownership with over 300HP the entire time.
> 
> New parts should hopefully be delivered today, from Matt at https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/ who's been extremely helpful and fingers crossed, I throw them on and it solves my issue, before the weekend!
> 
> Updates with no pictures are boring but, along with breaking it...
> 
> I have a new part arrived this week 8) Bought it a present and it repaid me by breaking :lol:
> 
> Also still awaiting news from the painters on the wings, hoping they won't be too much longer and I'll be able to get them on, work out what I'm doing for the venting and washer bottle.
> 
> Proper picture updates will be soon I'm sure, for anyone that cares :lol:


Your posts are always an interesting read keep them coming.


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> Your posts are always an interesting read keep them coming.


----------



## Barr_end

This latest update also isn't to plan [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Friday parts showed up from Matt at haldex repairs and ALL FIXED!  back to being able to put my foot down!
Saturday - Not sure I've mentioned in here other personal matters, but our new build 'home' thats already 3 months late still hasn't changed since we last visited 3 weeks ago! Still just a shell with windows. Put a massive downer on things.
So they say bad luck comes in 3s... Mine and my misses is just never ending instead though...

'Number 1' - 2 weeks ago with road closures round us misses went the 'back road' back to our current village, come round a corner and bang! Biggest bit of flint I've seen was in the road.
Luckily in a sense, didn't damage the A45 AMG itself, just completely fucked one of the ATS Racelight wheels I bought for her. £350 wheel, £300 pair of tyres and £40 to repair the crack barrel wheel as a spare later, its all okay and back as it was. Still fucking pisstake all that money just to have it back as it was if you get what I mean

'Number 2' - My haldex you all know about..

'Number 3' - continued disappointment of our new build house.

But no that isnt' the end. Those road closures still on going I took the very long way home from the local town where most of our friends live.
Saturday night ended up like this for me and the TTS [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Thanks to a fox, front end is pretty fucked. 
Bumper is beyond repair, new RS inner arch fucked, All the mounting points in that lower corner are gone or bent, Grill is cracked in places, not sure if it's fucked or just usable, fog grill I actually found not in 1000 pieces (but still slightly broken/not usable) from the layby next to where it happend Sunday driving back past form my Dads.

So begins finding all parts to rebuild the front end and pulling the money from nowhere to fix it  
So not sure how proper updates might flow from this point on.


----------



## Stiff

Damn! That _is_ bad luck. Let's hope things start going better for you from here. :?


----------



## IPG3.6

Hope you're able to get it sorted with minimal headaches!!!

Get that thing of beauTTy back to pristinei


----------



## TTsdsgomg

" Thanks to a fox, front end is pretty fucked." guessing the fox is discussing the costs of repair to it's 'rear end' :evil:


----------



## Raffe

Sorry to see this mate, hopefully you luck will now turn


----------



## j8keith

Sorry to read about your "fox experience", my wife had a similar event a few years back but with a deer, it jumped over a garden hedge straight on to the bonnet of her Mini. The Mini did look a little sad.


----------



## Barr_end

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Today is part order day, seems like it's cheaper than what I thought for the damage caused, think with the last 2 days I have captured all the damage.
Grill has a few small cracks, but I'm 'happy' to live with these vs spending the much cheaper price I got offered, that would still be £507 though  
However from rough pricing over the phone for what I'm actually ordering, still looking like £1000+ in parts, then plus paint


----------



## Iceblue

Can't you claim the damage on insurance or is the excess significant


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Can't you claim the damage on insurance or is the excess significant


This is easily the worst option in my opinion...
1 - Insurance will write the car off, all the parts I have ordered alone would of been more than £1500 without the trade discount I get. Plus its bent the passengers wing, another £350ish RRP, obviously I've sort of already sorted this with my custom wings.
Plus paint, plus the assesses, recovery, hire car, etc etc. No question of doubt that it would make the car a cat N, misses does this for day job and confirmed. So resale value will be even lower than it's current with TT prices falling and mine being 'higher' mileage and modded.
2- Still paying an amount of money out in excess, granted only £350, but still out of pocket in one way
3- Wouldn't have the control on painter/repairer for the car
4- Fault claim to declare on and woopsie me for the next 5 years premiums plus on a categorised car, which would be another increase.

I'd rather stomach the bad luck hit and just pay for it in all honestly.
It got close to the point I was tempted to break the car for parts due to the costs involved, but I couldn't do that to my baby :roll:

So..

Parts are all ordered and delivered, minus 1-2 :roll: my local VW has done me as ever brilliant deal. Fresh splitter from maxton has arrived, after being told it was a 4-5 week wait time :lol:

Just waiting for my slot in the paint shop, as... I'm painting the entire front end 

Seems silly for the slight extra in cost/time I have to wait to keep the badly stone chipped bonnet with fresh paintall around it. I'm out pocket this much, I may aswell go a little further and make the front end better than before the accident!


----------



## Iceblue

Got it, and love the positive approach. Makes sense as you will have an upgraded baby at the end of it. Look forward to the pictures when it is all done.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Got it, and love the positive approach. Makes sense as you will have an upgraded baby at the end of it. Look forward to the pictures when it is all done.


Unfortunate as it is, always just have to try make the best of a bad situation!
Thank you though.

Car has been dropped off at the paint shop! Hopefully have the car back for Friday!
Also had to order few more small parts and decided to change my slam panel and improve on that and the cooler mounting whilst front end is apart.

Apart from this I do not have any other real updates, the little project I had just before the fox accident, probably won't happen, wasn't best pleased with it any how and now if I can get it to a point I will hopefully be able to sell it and pay some moneys off the card!

However lads at work are hopefully mocking something else up for me involving welding whilst the slam bar is being looked at. So there maybe another new update at some point :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

I don't have any photos, yet...

But updates are due and will be coming soon. All I can say is, I'm happy with the outcome, was worth the wait and the little extra cash


----------



## Knight-tts

Barr_end said:


> I don't have any photos, yet...
> 
> But updates are due and will be coming soon. All I can say is, I'm happy with the outcome, was worth the wait and the little extra cash


Can't wait


----------



## HOGG

I'm waiting

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

Lets make a change, open with a photo....









So I'm finally back, entire front end has been painted.
My custom wings, bonnet redone, brand new bumper & splitter insert.
Inadditon all the new brackets behind, inner arch, fog grill, maxton splitter (still need to remove the sticker) 
Also decided to take this time to 'uprate' the crash bar that runs in front of my massive cooler.

I still have some small touches left, the inner arches will be modified with a vent and I need to make the mesh I have into the correct shape and some how attach this to the wings! So the wings will actually be functional for air flow
Oh! And check if my modified screen wash bottle, as the standard was never going to work.

Along with them working wonders on the new crash bar, the lads at work have also been working on another project in slow time for me...
We have taken the 'monster' 3.5" trackslag TFSI downpipe and made it into a sports cat downpipe! 
Welded in an old milltek sports cat and made a new link pipe, with a few metal orders from good old eBay.
Can not thank these boys enough as they are always top notch when fiddling with the projects.

Additionally as you can see in the latest photos, only a few hours after taking the above photo, I had the decision to remove the livery. Took me so long to try it as I was never sure, with the front stripes on the bonnet needing to go for paint and it coming back, looking very clean and fresh. I didn't sit on my thoughts like normal and just pulled the door number right off.

Now I'm not sure where to go with it.... 
Leave it as is, or go back to the old quattro stripes on their own, or throw the bonnet stripes back on!
Decisions to be made :lol:

Just so happy to have the car back, even driving it to and from the paint shop with the fucked bumper, no grills and etc, I was grinning like a muppet, there will be no better feeling with a car, than hitting serious boost :lol:

We go away this weekend, so probably be a little while until more updates.
The inner arches are completely sorted and I can't drive the car until they are done, as I don't fancy throwing stones and shit up the paint through the wings :roll: :lol: 
Full car needs me to pull my finger out and give it a correction/polish too, but with winter pretty much on us with weather being shocking, this could also be a challenge.

I will try get some better photos of more things as they happen. But for now..


----------



## Iceblue

Nice, and looks cool and custom without the numbers and stripes


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Nice, and looks cool and custom without the numbers and stripes


Thanks man! I've decided I much prefer it as is, than when it had the door decals!

So I've been off work and away, but now back, driven my car several times.
I'd forgotten how good this car is, might not be the best car etc etc, but it's just so me :lol: I really do love it. 
So actually just been enjoying the car back! Not really much happening, other than a good wash! Needs alot of paint work correction, but it'll get there.

However, from the previous posts, managed to get the monster downpipe on and glad did, the milltek was in a sorry state, also think it's slightly added to the low end pull/torque, that or I've just forgotten how this car does, as it has been a long time since playing with boost.

So have just a couple more photos of the fresh look.
Oh and I didn't realise this entire time... TTS has factory tinted rear lights, I knew the reverse light had a black surround rather than chrome, but a very good friend has just bought a modified TT TFSI and we spotted the lowest picture on the drive


----------



## Barr_end

Very quick post.
Just to say how fucking nice it is to have my car back and all I want to do is drive it :lol: 
Went out the other night with our little group of car people and re-enforced even more so how much I value this car and how it drives, which maybe a head thing, but think has been slightly improved by the new downpipe.
Hopefully from that little drive I may have some decent visual posts for those who don't like reading :lol: 
Also hopefully picking some more goodies for the car, not that they are very exciting though :roll:

Anyways only the one..


----------



## HOGG

Looks sexy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

HOGG said:


> Looks sexy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

Here's a few from the first photographer who was about when we popped out the other night for a drive. @morganvw


----------



## Barr_end

Very simple update in this one that speaks for itself.
I have only driven it home from the shop in very shit weather, but even still have a nice impression of these from the Goodyears I have previously run. Will update with my opinion at some point :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Here's some mega photos a very good friend of mine shot the other day...
Should also check his facebook, instagram or Flickr, takes some amazing landscape and wildlife photos, even though name might not suggest it.. 
https://www.facebook.com/RevCheckPhotography/
https://www.instagram.com/revcheck_photography/
https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








]


----------



## Knight-tts

I want your rear diffuser so bad 8)


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Iceblue

Wow. Even the bird photos. Who wos the photographer. Must be a serious camera


----------



## NIJock

What a stunning car sorry to hear of your troubles but it looks great.. Loving the big wing and the stripes are visually stunning. I have a red Mk2 and will be adding those stripes on mine but I with the German flag colours... Hope you don't mind me copying but l am located in N Ireland LOL


----------



## Roller Skate

Barr_end said:


> Here's some mega photos a very good friend of mine shot the other day...
> Should also check his facebook, instagram or Flickr, takes some amazing landscape and wildlife photos, even though name might not suggest it..
> https://www.facebook.com/RevCheckPhotography/
> https://www.instagram.com/revcheck_photography/
> https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Reminds me ... I've got a pile of ironing to do. :wink:

Without doubt the best and most informative build thread on here. Hope you're well chap, like it's said almost everywhere on the forum "you don't own a TT, you sponsor one".

Goes doubly so for us modders.


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> I want your rear diffuser so bad 8)


Funny thing is, that's still not finished! Was supposed to just be temporary. I have still yet to redesign the fins! Add it to the list :lol: 
Thank you!



Iceblue said:


> Wow. Even the bird photos. Who wos the photographer. Must be a serious camera


He's the one linked :lol: Ryan is a very good friend of mine, shooting under his photography name of Revcheck. He does indeed, think his main camera is a canon 6D



NIJock said:


> What a stunning car sorry to hear of your troubles but it looks great.. Loving the big wing and the stripes are visually stunning. I have a red Mk2 and will be adding those stripes on mine but I with the German flag colours... Hope you don't mind me copying but l am located in N Ireland LOL


Always got to come back bigger and better, only way to overcome it!
Stripes are actually a play on the Audi sport livery, to go my current and favourite colour yellow scheme, nothing to do with the flag :lol:



Roller Skate said:


> Reminds me ... I've got a pile of ironing to do. :wink:
> 
> Without doubt the best and most informative build thread on here. Hope you're well chap, like it's said almost everywhere on the forum "you don't own a TT, you sponsor one".
> 
> Goes doubly so for us modders.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hello young man, you better rush and get it all done if it's that large :wink:

Thank you man! Means alot
I've been better but haven't we all! Hope you are too.
:lol: from the drain on the wallet stand point, very very much so!


----------



## Barr_end

Countless wash from after it's been painted, still needs me to go over it with the polisher but this UK winter weather setting in, not sure when I'll be able to make it feel nice and shine again.
Although first time I've used foam instead of prewash and I quite like it other than the mess it makes!


----------



## Barr_end

Not sure how I managed to miss the other photos :roll: 
Clean, for all of 5 miles now the winter has taken over


----------



## KIFOO

Hi mate what are the tyres like ,I've just ordered the same but 255 wide . How come you have 245 wide do you have spacers on your wheel .?


----------



## Barr_end

KIFOO said:


> Hi mate what are the tyres like ,I've just ordered the same but 255 wide . How come you have 245 wide do you have spacers on your wheel .?


Still haven't done loads of miles since the tyres lost their protective/shelf coating.
However I believe they already feel on another level to the Goodyears.
No there are not spacers on the wheels, they are plenty wide enough :lol: 
Dropped the tyre size for fitment purposes and knew that the 10mm wouldn't be enough difference to cause any ill affect, should actually be very marginally better with aqua planing, until you add over 2 degrees negative front camber :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Ended up doing another roadtrip and back in the same location to meet up with few mates and grab some food.
I had my camera in the car, these aren't that great as I am extremely rusty, but I now remember where I need to improve and should really expand my lenses and get a better camera.
Anyways some semi okay photos :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Drug dealing again 

Carl looking tidy 8)


----------



## acerimmer

Looks awesome, love how much the wheels fillout the arch, thinking about getting these wheels just cant decide on colour [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
What does the stripes represent?


----------



## KIFOO

Pictures look great mate , Ive ordered my pilot sport 4s tyres but I'm not sure wether to go for reinforced or standard I'm running standard 19 wheels on standard TTS does it make much difference. Cheers


----------



## Barr_end

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Drug dealing again
> 
> Carl looking tidy 8)


If only, would make this car modding muppetry much faster and easier :lol: 
Thank you!



acerimmer said:


> Looks awesome, love how much the wheels fillout the arch, thinking about getting these wheels just cant decide on colour [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> What does the stripes represent?


Wheels were some time calculating and a little bit of a challenge to fit, but if you look at the very first post in the thread, it was child's play compared to the old project. They are certainly not a bolt on affair in the fitment I have.

Stripes are just a colour swap from the Audi sport liveries from the racecars. Instead of red, changed to yellow to match all my interior and small exterior changes to the yellow theme.



KIFOO said:


> Pictures look great mate , Ive ordered my pilot sport 4s tyres but I'm not sure wether to go for reinforced or standard I'm running standard 19 wheels on standard TTS does it make much difference. Cheers


Bit late on here now :lol: but I did try and give you what I can feedback on instagram.

I have some new photos and updates to follow soon!
Have these to try keep the photo theme alive, in it's second home and a photo I have no idea why but think is cool.. :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

Sneak peak of the next update which has started. Still much more to do...
But me and Billy from Cloude 9 Customs have started playing again, next project looking promising...

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Cloude9Customs/shop/
https://www.instagram.com/cloude9customs/


----------



## Barr_end

Few more photos from Ryan aka Revcheck from the other week!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Had a little play around with colours, we both liked the 'over' edited red leaves as we both thought it looked like the old Japanese comics
He did do it on every photo but think this will be enough for the forum..


----------



## r_turner01

the red looks spot on.. although i would die at having to take my car down that lane to get the shot :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> the red looks spot on.. although i would die at having to take my car down that lane to get the shot :lol:


Luckily it was actually a case of just reversing/driving it from where the camera was sitting than all way up/down the lane, but it still did get a nice flick up of mud everywhere :roll: :lol:


----------



## P111AOL

Barr_end

One word STUNNING it's seeing posts like this that make you want to do more to your own car well done and great post !


----------



## Barr_end

printingpaul1972 said:


> Barr_end
> 
> One word STUNNING it's seeing posts like this that make you want to do more to your own car well done and great post !


Thank you very much! That means alot, if you have any questions just send them across and I will try :roll: to answer promptly!


----------



## P111AOL

Hi Barr_end

The black air vent rings how did you strip these down to paint or wrap them ? do they just pry apart from the unit ?

And while im asking questions how did you go from silver to black on the wing mirrors as this is something i would like to do but just trying to work out the best and most cost effective way to do them.


----------



## Knight-tts

There carbon mirrors if I remember correctly


----------



## Barr_end

printingpaul1972 said:


> Hi Barr_end
> 
> The black air vent rings how did you strip these down to paint or wrap them ? do they just pry apart from the unit ?
> 
> And while im asking questions how did you go from silver to black on the wing mirrors as this is something i would like to do but just trying to work out the best and most cost effective way to do them.





Knight-tts said:


> There carbon mirrors if I remember correctly


Knight is mostly right... They are currently carbon.
However when I first swapped away from the silver TTS mirrors, I purchased some 'standard' phantom black mirror covers from another TT owner.
If I were you. I'd do similar and sell the TTS caps as the return decent money. If not, have them painted. There would be a fair few joins if you were to wrap them due to the shape!

Vents are a little fiddly, but you have to unclip the rings from the vent assembly once you've pulled the vents out of the dash. I painted mine, only wrap I have is graphics over the car :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Little quiet on the car front as most will probably understand at this time of year.
However I did get one little touch sorted that we had been talking about for months...
Again as always by Alex at Monstagraphix

Please ignore the filth that is my car and the shine on the seat  been a few too many weeks since a proper interior clean down!

Just thought, may as well Add Merry Christmas to all still bothering to read at this point :lol: 
Photos...


----------



## -22-

That is a nice addition, I do like these little touches alongside the larger modifications that you've made


----------



## Knight-tts

How you find these badges for the seat lever lol there the little mods I love the most 8)


----------



## Iceblue

Barr_end said:


> Little quiet on the car front as most will probably understand at this time of year.
> However I did get one little touch sorted that we had been talking about for months...
> Again as always by Alex at Monstagraphix
> 
> Please ignore the filth that is my car and the shine on the seat  been a few too many weeks since a proper interior clean down!
> 
> Just thought, may as well Add Merry Christmas to all still bothering to read at this point :lol:
> Photos...


Merry Christmas Barr end and thank you for all your great advice. I think after seeing your car so many times the big wing spoiler no longer looks big enough :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

-22- said:


> That is a nice addition, I do like these little touches alongside the larger modifications that you've made


I actually prefer the details! just :lol: 
It's all in the minor/small details that completely make everything come together and look, hard to word this, cleaner, more professional, actually finished? 
I think by your comment you'll understand what I mean.



Knight-tts said:


> How you find these badges for the seat lever lol there the little mods I love the most 8)





Barr_end said:


> Again as always by Alex at Monstagraphix


 :wink: I would of thought being one of the regulars to the thread you'd of guessed, as with nearly everything, they are custom.
As said, we've been speaking about it for a long while, the day after I was last at the shop, just hadn't taken my car down there to get him to measure up. 
Finally the day I did, still couldn't take them home as the resin needed to dry 24 hours. :roll: Impatient in me had to be held back, but it was worth all the wait.
Now they've been made he can also make them for all other cars that have them fitted in, factory fitted like mine or retrofitted.



Iceblue said:


> Merry Christmas Barr end and thank you for all your great advice. I think after seeing your car so many times the big wing spoiler no longer looks big enough :lol:


Thank you! Holidays greetings to you too!
From the front/side it'll always, in my opinion be spot on! Just the very rear/square on, it is too big/doesn't look too great :lol:

On thread topic..
Tried to give the car just one present over my very busy break, however this failed  
Finally built a second washer bottle to go behind the custom wings, after the first would not work/hold water, well more leak like a siv :lol: 
However all the efforts for it to not leak like v1, v2 doesn't fit  So still back to the start point, with no washer bottle, which at this time of year is pretty frustrating.

Poor thing didn't even get a good wash!

Like I said, been very busy. Whilst trying to play Christmas with the multiple relatives.
Have been working on a very good friends TT, trying to put some of the very well needed mods/fixes for it and un-bodge all of the previous owners poor work/mistakes. Did very well on progress with that!
Also had plenty to start on my misses new motor. There's still plenty to do, but the start has now been fiddled and fitted. Still need to play with heights and this is still on completely stock rear struts (Holiday period deliveries :roll: ) But at least we got the balloon tyres off, all on, working and well.
This is only the start!
I'll let photos do talking 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Barr_end

So for anyone still reading at this point, you have an early chance to jump at this.
My genuine RS spoiler will be for sale in the next coming days. I have details photos I can send over, and there's obviously the few photos in this thread when it's been used briefly over the last 3 years :lol:

On the back of that, have a few photos of the poor neglected and filthy bastard


----------



## Iceblue

Love that last photo. Sleepy rural post card setting with 400HP of high tech grunt in the foreground


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Love that last photo. Sleepy rural post card setting with 400HP of high tech grunt in the foreground


How you worded that is brillaint :lol: 
It's actually dead opposite my best mates house, about 200 yards down from the drive it lives on :roll:

Hopefully this weekend, there might be some proper changes for the TTS, whether depending :wink:


----------



## Knight-tts

Barr_end said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that last photo. Sleepy rural post card setting with 400HP of high tech grunt in the foreground
> 
> 
> 
> How you worded that is brillaint :lol:
> It's actually dead opposite my best mates house, about 200 yards down from the drive it lives on :roll:
> 
> Hopefully this weekend, there might be some proper changes for the TTS, whether depending :wink:
Click to expand...

So many updates all the time your making me excited


----------



## Barr_end

So I've never been one to be dishonest.
Once we started and finished our 1st plan over the weekend, we realised the set up we made was no good... :?

So I soon worked out a way to redesign what we had done, I was itching to do it. It's taken until last night due to shocking weather for me to be able to sorted it, even if it was still mad windy :lol: 
So this is a 'temporary' set up. The design is now correct, but it needs a little playing with to be able to fit the engine cover back on and also a proper mounting bracket.

Probably not an 'update' that many would consider big, but with this catch can system that me and once again Cloude9 customs have sorted, will keep as much as the carbon & oil deposits out of the TFSI intake/pipework as possible! After seeing mine at nearly 100K I'd like to try all that's possible for that not to happen again.
It's very early stages, but car already responded well, seemed to idle slightly smooth than before and I need to get the car warmer to drive it like it usually would :roll: but a small drive seemed as should.

Was planning to design my heatshield over the weekend too, to 'complete' the engine bay. Unfortunately ran out of time with the amount of cars I have been trying to sort recently!
Anyways... Photos people like more, DIY lighting and the current finished set up.


----------



## Delta4

Have you considered fitting a wmi kit ? apart from the extra cooling it'll also help to keep the inlet valves clean.


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> Have you considered fitting a wmi kit ? apart from the extra cooling it'll also help to keep the inlet valves clean.


I have multiple times yes!
Just with the cost of the Meth kit and then to have it mapped in, it becomes quite expensive.
For the last 18 months have been trying to 'cut back' on car spending as we have reserved a new build house which requires alot of money :roll:

Hoping to revise the kit a little more soon, so I can refit my engine cover. however after couple of drives (mostly hard :wink: ) ended up doing around 100 miles and the can has already surprisingly show alot of work/catching. It was clearly condensation biased mix, with this weather and it hadn't been driven on drain day, but draining the muddy puddle brown collection out the can,you could see and smell it was working.


----------



## Delta4

Yeah not cheap but nothing is with modding, you don't have to have a remap if using a wmi set up just for extra cooling unless you want to have a meth dependant map. that particular catch can works very well i fitted on 2 years ago it's money well spent.


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> Yeah not cheap but nothing is with modding, you don't have to have a remap if using a wmi set up just for extra cooling unless you want to have a meth dependant map. that particular catch can works very well i fitted on 2 years ago it's money well spent.


Very true man!
I just had a look again as it's been ages since I last did, you are indeed right, for the purposes I really want to, would be better not to be mapped in/dependant. Still with a kit and the throttle spacer looking at best part of 500 notes  
So still beyond my budgeting at this stage!
Bill has been using these for a long time and said they are perfectly fine and from my short ownership I would agree! Much better than doing nothing


----------



## Delta4

Have a look at coolingmist kits, i opted for a stage 1 kit then upgraded the boost operated switch for a brass bodied adjustable jobbie, did'nt need it but i'm fussy :lol: anything is achievable if you apply man maths or just save up for it


----------



## Roller Skate

Just think of the Lambo you could've bought with what you've spent on this.

Still my favourite build thread though.


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> Have a look at coolingmist kits, i opted for a stage 1 kit then upgraded the boost operated switch for a brass bodied adjustable jobbie, did'nt need it but i'm fussy :lol: anything is achievable if you apply man maths or just save up for it


I've looked much more than I ever had in the last couple of days and to me, seems sensible choice to go with the AEM kit.
I wish man maths was possible! BUt with only weeks now and alot to do, I do not think the car will be seeing much cash any time soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]



Roller Skate said:


> Just think of the Lambo you could've bought with what you've spent on this.
> 
> Still my favourite build thread though.


Oh how he returns :lol: 
Funny how you should say that... I was only looking the other night









About the only Lambo I'll be affording :lol: :lol: :lol:

Haven't actually spent much money on it recently at all, unless you're talking tyres :roll: 
Thank you man, I try keep things moving and improving on it, even if it is very minimal.


----------



## noext34

do you know any spoiler like yours exist but a little bit smaller ?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

noext34 said:


> do you know any spoiler like yours exist but a little bit smaller ?


  Hes taking the piss


----------



## Barr_end

noext34 said:


> do you know any spoiler like yours exist but a little bit smaller ?


I actually just sold the second spoiler I had that i Bought to reduce the size of mine few months ago.
Realised no matter what size wing is on it, I don't like 8J TT's directly from behind :lol:

There are many wing that are for sale out there, just most will not fit without custom uprights due to how small the flap spoiler is on the TT and personally mines bolted through the entire boot skin, not only the flap spoiler.

Thread/car update - lack of :roll: 
I know updates have been very lacking, but mainly it's just been driven, hard  Also car has and will take a complete back seat as we were finally handed the keys to our new home and I've been trying to sort that, ontop of maintaining what is 3 cars all wanting mods.

Hoping Bill will be helping soon with the heatsheild and finalise the induct as a kit, which won't really affect anything but will hopefully make the bay look a lot neater.
The cans been working perfectly, just need to finalise mounting and definitively all of the hardware needed to make a kit for sale.

I do have some random photos/video to keep some interest... So you'll have to click the first 'image' to see the video


----------



## Gossa

Just read all 21 pages in one sitting! Awesome, love it, nice job!


----------



## Barr_end

Gossa said:


> Just read all 21 pages in one sitting! Awesome, love it, nice job!


Wow, thank you I must say and apologises for the amount of awfully worded sentences and spelling mistakes :lol: 
Must say I haven't read the first page in ages that I can remember, might try it myself just to remind myself how much it's changed


----------



## beberobu

WOW! I mean... WOW! 
What a transformation! Mate, i've read and re-read this post, all 22 pages, like nothing!
Audi TT its a stunning car, but yours... no words (enough) mate! HONEST CONGRATS!

I just got an 2008 (BWA engine) 2.0 TFSI automatic TT and i was thinking to step into stage1 + stage 2 modding.
I love the intake you have on yours! Can you tell us more please?! Where from and how much? Its just amazing!
Also, did you sort the PCV valve problem? I mean, there is any good (after market) sorting out (like the GFB DV for diverter valve) or the best option remain to change it with OEM every time when broke?

And... now, after all this, with your so huge experience, what you'd recommend me for a stage 2? I mean, if you'd have an 2.0 TFSI automatic and you want to make it stage 2, what you'd choose?
Cheers!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Long way to go until your at this level bro....


----------



## Danny1

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Long way to go until your at this level bro....


Pretty sure hes not trying to get to it lol, wrong car for a start 8)


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Danny1 said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go until your at this level bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure hes not trying to get to it lol, wrong car for a start 8)
Click to expand...

 8) Danny dell boy trotter !


----------



## Barr_end

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Long way to go until your at this level bro....


If I was trying to be the fastest, it certainly wouldn't be on the stock turbo with stock internals.
When did I ever say I was?
Also ironic coming from the person banging responses out on the forum saying his TFSI standard TT is better than a TTS :-* :lol:



Danny1 said:


> Pretty sure hes not trying to get to it lol, wrong car for a start 8)


Danny you actually understand thank god :lol:

Anyways with muppetry out the way...



beberobu said:


> WOW! I mean... WOW!
> What a transformation! Mate, i've read and re-read this post, all 22 pages, like nothing!
> Audi TT its a stunning car, but yours... no words (enough) mate! HONEST CONGRATS!
> 
> I just got an 2008 (BWA engine) 2.0 TFSI automatic TT and i was thinking to step into stage1 + stage 2 modding.
> I love the intake you have on yours! Can you tell us more please?! Where from and how much? Its just amazing!
> Also, did you sort the PCV valve problem? I mean, there is any good (after market) sorting out (like the GFB DV for diverter valve) or the best option remain to change it with OEM every time when broke?
> 
> And... now, after all this, with your so huge experience, what you'd recommend me for a stage 2? I mean, if you'd have an 2.0 TFSI automatic and you want to make it stage 2, what you'd choose?
> Cheers!


Funnily enough, I just answered your catch can/PCV thread.

Thank you very much, I appropriate the effort to take reading all that :lol:

Intake is custom that me and Cloude9 customs created. It can be found on his website, I believe, if not drop him and email or facebook message! Billy is really helpful
https://cloude9customs.com/shop/

I haven't really had any issues with my PCV , mine was still fully functioning.
However I am not sure how much I have documented it in here, so will take a look and update if needs be, but a decent reply on that is in the thread you made yourself. It has not been replaced with a really decent catch can set up.

Stage 2 is a no brainer for tuning in my opinion, can be as little as a downpipe and can gain so much more lower torque on that and a map, rather than a stage 1 on a stock downpipe.
With other mods the stage 2 can be made even better, for such, an intercooler, for better airflow and consistent air temps, meaning consistent performance/figures from the car.


----------



## Barr_end

This thread has remained pretty dead, unfortunately me and my partner were in a pretty serious car accident on the 28th of February.
We have both been off work and unable to perform even simple tasks. Now with this virus it's been a bit of a poor time us.

So project Tig is most certainly dead, as can be seen below.

















I need to catch up and see what the last updates were done within the thread and put in the missing information.
Update with pictures on the TT coming soon :lol:


----------



## barry_m2

Ouch! Glad to hear you are both on the mend.

And as I'm sure you're already aware, that'll t-cut out :wink:


----------



## Iceblue

Really sorrow to hear about the accident and the damage looks like the other guy may have been in the wrong. I hope you and your family are OK and at least the accident did not involve baby number 1.


----------



## xuberone

read your thread and would like to know where did you get your spoiler from? i really dig the look of your TT


----------



## Barr_end

barry_m2 said:


> Ouch! Glad to hear you are both on the mend.
> 
> And as I'm sure you're already aware, that'll t-cut out :wink:


We are very lucky, the situation could of been much worse being rear ended at 60+ MPH with the other party not even applying the brakes!

Most definitely! Cat B, can't even have the option of buying it back.



Iceblue said:


> Really sorrow to hear about the accident and the damage looks like the other guy may have been in the wrong. I hope you and your family are OK and at least the accident did not involve baby number 1.


As above we are very lucky with only small injuries so can not complain at that positivity from the negative situation.
They were indeed, just taking rather long time with everything going on at the moment!
That's what my misses said, I am glad slightly, but still takes away the time effort and cash invested into the Tig already



xuberone said:


> read your thread and would like to know where did you get your spoiler from? i really dig the look of your TT


As documented in the thread man.
The blade is the only purchased part, this was a dead stock Japspeed carbon wing. Rest is all custom made by me.


----------



## xuberone

> As documented in the thread man.
> The blade is the only purchased part, this was a dead stock Japspeed carbon wing. Rest is all custom made by me.


thanks, may i know how did you custom make it? you got it machined? I am sorry but where I am from, there are very little options available to me for such customisation.


----------



## Barr_end

Still haven't updated this..
Haven't checked where I have gotten to but there is now alot to share.
Need to pull my finger out



xuberone said:


> As documented in the thread man.
> The blade is the only purchased part, this was a dead stock Japspeed carbon wing. Rest is all custom made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, may i know how did you custom make it? you got it machined? I am sorry but where I am from, there are very little options available to me for such customisation.
Click to expand...

They were indeed CNC'd from a cad file, after many template attempts, these were then threaded, studs inserted and internal mountings created and bolted in


----------



## Barr_end

It is time for a paragraph spam and photos!

I hope everyone is keeping safe and not loosing their marbles too bad, amongst this Covid19 period.

Let's start off small....
Had the car drawn into an illustration, along with my old polo. Anyone interested, search Tobycook_ai and drop him a message










So look's like the last I updated this Catch can had just been on and well tested.
Finally me and Bill should be completing this off very soon, lock down hasn't help either of us get things done, at the start!
It is coming for anyone who's waiting, should be updates this week.










So at that sort of time, headed up with couple of mates to Ultimate Dubs, with a few mates and only ended up inside the show :lol: 
So have a sample of the photos as the first image spam in the update from drive there and inside...


































































Since then been having very strong thought for a change up on the car. It's been very samey for a long while.
So interior, this is still only a plan but I have things in place and stuff moving, so hoping this will follow along.
But..
Exterior and performance wise has had their changes.
However this isn't, as much as I'd like it to be, bigger turbo and fueling mods to increase the power :lol: Not that it's needed but I mean who doesn't like an extra 30-40hp! But with us finally this year being into our new home, big money certainly is not spare for cars.

Anyways, less rambling. After some serious research, I believed I would be able to increase the handling characteristics further more so ontop of what I did way back when, nearly as soon as I got the TT.
The 3 items increase were Light weight wheels, rear anti-roll bar & front strut brace!

I'll go through these backwards!
But add a comment in, with every one of these mods fitted/tested, my wheel alignment was very out!
My mistake for not counting track rod turns, but having extremely seized lock nuts on the rods caused some headache [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
However I did manage to get these sorted, with a nutgun, alot of heat, duck oil and swear words, also the car was raised! I broke the gold rule of coils and raised them :roll:

Strut brace, managed to stumble apon one of these scrolling through facebook TT groups. Could not pass up the price of £50! Bargain. Couldn't pass up trialling one for that kind of money.
Quick swap of my studs on my custom topmounts so they had some more length.
I am honestly shocked with the difference this made, didn't think it would even be noticeable. But it actually has made a nice difference. Not that it had body roll, but the car feels flatter, the mid corner confidence is greatly increased and a small noticeable increase in initial turn in!

Have to excuse the state of the car in everything from this point, living ontop of the building site where other houses near need completing has not helped and ruined the paint! After spending alot of time fixing before UD :roll:


















Next roll bar!
I went for a Whiteline 24mm one, for a quattro this interesting only has 2 adjustment points not 3.
Won't bore you with the details, but I only purchased the rear, with cost being a big factor but all I read up it was just about stiffening the rear up. So to increase this rear stiffness but keep the balance of the car, I went rear only.
Additionally after much fight with many seized bolts, I got this on and fitted on the 'soft' setting.

Again this was tested once only this was changed and again created a great difference.
Almost makes the car feel rear steer, it lets the back shift to a certain degree, then it 'locks'. Almost feels like the car banana bends at this point and pushes the front round harder into the corner, really reducing the understeer and increasing the turn in massively










Lastly, what would be the biggest change.. Wheels.
I can already see it said, if you had both of the wheels, side by side in the same condition and judging looks, I'm not going to argue. The bolas are a much better looking wheel, the concave is insane really on them, considering the specs.
However with these being sprayed satin black and being used. The finish alone on the new wheels has improved the car.

So they are 2Forge ZF5's and they are 18's! The 9" I have selected are only 8.4kg a wheel each! Massive savings made here.
Additionally dropped the .5" rim size but kept the tyre width the same.
Comparison..
Bola CSR 19 x 9.5 et45 F /et40 R 245/35 19 Michelin PS4S
2Forge ZF5 18 x 9 et35 F /et30 R 245/40 18 Goodyear Asymmetric 5

New wheels and tyres and the raise (13mm) on the coilovers I believe make this car look alot better. Much more purposeful and really suits the style of the car.

Again these have made a nice difference in ride along the road, not only in comfort but tramlining, it also has made the car feel more nibble.

For now, this is it so I will stop with the waffle and give you the only photos I have for now....


----------



## HOGG

Did you buy a house without a garage?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2506

What make are those multi spoke rims?


----------



## Knight-tts

mk2506 said:


> What make are those multi spoke rims?


Bola CSR 19 x 9.5 et45


----------



## xuberone

Barr_end said:


> They were indeed CNC'd from a cad file, after many template attempts, these were then threaded, studs inserted and internal mountings created and bolted in


I see, would it be possible for you to share the cad file? I am on my build here in Singapore and options are pretty limited ...


----------



## Barr_end

HOGG said:


> Did you buy a house without a garage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes...?



Knight-tts said:


> mk2506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What make are those multi spoke rims?
> 
> 
> 
> Bola CSR 19 x 9.5 et45
Click to expand...

As was detailed in the last update :roll: 
But Knight has sorted it.

Will be for sale shortly



xuberone said:


> I see, would it be possible for you to share the cad file? I am on my build here in Singapore and options are pretty limited ...


I don't own the Cad file, I can ask my friend who transferred my template into it, but usually when he uses work equipment to make files, those files then belong to his work and he is unable to share them.
I have asked before, but maybe that has changed.
Doesn't really help you though....
Unless you source exactly the same blad and want it exactly the same height, angle and look as mine.

Some very marmite change has happened since this last update, I will reveal when I upload the photos.


----------



## Knight-tts

Love your updates can't wait


----------



## xuberone

Barr_end said:


> I don't own the Cad file, I can ask my friend who transferred my template into it, but usually when he uses work equipment to make files, those files then belong to his work and he is unable to share them.
> I have asked before, but maybe that has changed.
> Doesn't really help you though....
> Unless you source exactly the same blad and want it exactly the same height, angle and look as mine.
> 
> Some very marmite change has happened since this last update, I will reveal when I upload the photos.


thanks, that would be some great help, yes was intending on getting the same blade through mail forwarding ... looking forward to your updates ...


----------



## Barr_end

xuberone said:


> thanks, that would be some great help, yes was intending on getting the same blade through mail forwarding ... looking forward to your updates ...


They are on furlough through their company currently, as I suspected, so can not even ask the question as of yet.



Knight-tts said:


> Love your updates can't wait


Not sure how well this one will go down :lol:

So sneak peak..










So with all of the latest handling modifications, it's clear that the inside of the car isn't capable of keeping up.
With the stock wingbacks and seat belts, you slop about like a sausage in a tunnel :roll: :lol: 
So both need to go...
So the second stage of the interior updates have visually started first, but stage 1 is happening in the background.

Rear is completely stripped in preparation for making a proper harness bar.
Only other option for this would be a cage with a harness bar, but cost of this is far beyond what I should be spending on the car when I have a house to think about now. Additionally there is a lot more weight involved with a cage over a bar, as much as it would look mega.
So once again, with help from Billy @ Cloude 9 customs, steps are being made to get a bar made up.

Additionally, can not run harness on recliner seats... So the wingbacks are going   
Didn't think that would honestly ever happen, but needs much. This car is very much function over form. Wingbacks are simply the best looking stock seat in my opinion, unless we are talking exotic cars.
So they were sort of up for sale temporarily, but I have another plan for them. But as seen below, they are out and awaiting to go into their new home

*However if anyone is interested, I still haven't listed them for sale but the Bolas need a new home*


























New seats are ordered and hopefully should show up soon enough, to let me get cracking on how I will get them mounted and positioned in the car. But for now that's all I have.
As said with stage 1 chances with no photos, interior is as up to date as it can be.

For the even more marmite mod I alluded to, in previous response. I dropped into Alex @ Monstagraphix on my way back from work the other day and got him to sort a few bits.
He'd finished my custom centre caps, which are being remade again to colour match, but alot better than nothing for now.
Repaired my driver side rear quarter stripe, as I may of burnt it :roll: :lol: With some very aggressive driving and some B road bashing the other night testing the finally tracked up set up, which is honestly amazing! The spacers were just causing the wheels to catch, what only sounded marginally.
However once home I did discover a night little bit of tyre on the arch and a bubbled grey sticker  
With that fixed we moved onto the update.
For ever since I can remember, Alex has wanted me to tint my headlights, since the same time as the livery designs, to tie it all in, make it all race car.
Well this time, he just did it :lol: 
Can't still say yet if I like it or if it looks awfully chavvy and cheap. It is also very dark too, much more yellow/orange than I was expecting. But it is racecar spec to go with the theme and it is pretty funny seeing the beam pattern at night :lol:

Also is it a true update if there isn't a picture attachwd without my silly cat in it... See the last photo :roll:


----------



## Iceblue

Another boundary crossed. I like the yellow headlights as it is a very different look with some provinence. Trust they are legal and work as well. Perhaps some similar coloured audi rings on the grill may tie it in more.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Another boundary crossed. I like the yellow headlights as it is a very different look with some provinence. Trust they are legal and work as well. Perhaps some similar coloured audi rings on the grill may tie it in more.


Well they still remain on the car for now! Not that it's moved since that last photo as the interior is still under going the changes but it's getting there.
Awaiting deliveries like a kid at christmas but they keep getting delayed :roll: 
I have a plan for a little more yellow on the front, but it's pretty involving as per usual haha


----------



## Barr_end

I've been slacking...
Misses new car has finally been delivered and I've been working with that heavily.

I have worked on the TT just pictured nothing. :roll: 
Hopefully the parts to complete the full job will be back this week, from powder coaters and parts suppliers.
I hate waiting, like a little impatient kid, but fingers crossed, end of the week!


----------



## Knight-tts

No photos    nooooooo :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> No photos    nooooooo :lol:


So I went back and looked and realised, I have a small few I could add.
I won't type much now, but these have been in a few weeks and mounted well in the end, nice height on sliding runners and awaiting the second photo back from powder coaters and few more little parts in the post. As you can see it still looks like a bomb site :lol:








[


----------



## Barr_end

So..
Still not remotely 'complete/finished'
Still more parts not fitted, awaiting on arrival and/or further modifications.
But this current set up has now been in best part of a week and it's now at a pretty good stage and is completely usable/show-able.

So once again me and Billy from http://www.cloude9customs.com have teamed up and made yet more parts for the 8J TT platform.
Now there is an option for a properly functioning and bolted correctly rear strut/harness bar to be run without a cage.
I created the first prototype which is now in the car working perfectly, Bill has the design and these are already being put into production with some small tweaks/additions. See below in the photos how this is mounted, Made with 3mm side plates and 3mm tubing, with more than the 100mm2 surface area than MSA regulations ask for, but using 3 original rear belt mounting holes.

Additionally, still awaiting the first sample to put in, (currently running my hole made heavy steel shits) we have made seat adaptor plates. 
So you can bolt in any seat you like onto the plate which will mount into the OEM holes in the car.
Unlike the likes of OMP which raise the seat 20+mm, are sided and are £100 each! 
Cloude9 adaptors will be much cheaper and different. Also meeting MSA regulation 5mm thick Ali, and that's all it will increase the height of the new seat. The standard bolt holes will be pre-drilled, then only needing to drill 4 holes where you desire to mount your new seat/runners.

Another update, not that it'll appear any different, the new V2 seat delete base in now in.
Now the main body of the delete is Ali, much lighter and stronger than the V1 wooden variant and new improved side mounts/legs keep it level in the spacer easier. No change in the price, even thought manufacturing has increased slightly, think they are even on sale at the moment...
https://cloude9customs.com/product/audi ... at-delete/

Taken a fair bit of planning, and as said, currently running my home made seat adaptors from heavy 6mm steel which also don't fully cover the holes in the carpet that the standard runners do :roll: All in good time.
Still with the seat adaptors to put in, new seat delete net is needed as the functional bar sits much lower than the delete bar, awaiting pads for my harnesses and still tempted to change these already :roll: Also have some S3 8V vents which I need Bill to make me a gauge holder and then I need to paint and modify the rings.

So what has happened...
- Carbon steering wheel, gone.
- Carbon gearknob & gloss black trims, gone/going.
- Yellow Seat belts, gone.
- Wingbacks, gone, sort of 8)

Replaced with..
- Motamec Evo One seats, these for the price are amazing, very solid, comfty for fixed buckets, FIA approved and at £260 a seat! I went for the Ali side mounts to try keep the weigh saving as these are 1KG per pair lighter than the steel equivalent on offer, for not alot more in cost.
- I got some universal, double lock mechanism sliders from eBay, hoping that the 25mm height these were wouldn't make the seats too high, over the single lock ones you can get at 18mm. Luckily the seat for me at 6'1"-2" sits just lower than the wingback did, but perfect height to still see over the wheel, with a little modification with the faither grinder and welder, the adjustment leaver/bar was made wide enough for my sidemounts.
- Most of the wait involved with the interior change up came on waiting on the TSR harnesses which I bought. Of course they had to be yellow, but due to this I ended up waiting 3 weeks as they are a made to order colour. as mentioned I am tempted to change these from the lap belt style, 4 points that they are to the 6 point multiple buckle. But I'll await the shoulder pads to show first and run them for a little while longer.
Little scary sending a hole in the transmission tunnel to get these mounted correctly but cam out grand in the end.
- New wheel, completely fresh start. Went for a full alcantara with yellow stitch wheel, I'll happily admit this isn't quite as pretty as carbon was, however still looks very good and the feel is so much better!
Also got other details, like the gearknob and gaiter to match.
Along side another custom part from me and Billy. Again these will shortly be for sale over on bills website. Not sure if he will be offering multiple finishes, raw, hydrodipped or trimmed.
But this has replaced my carbon airbag cover, for one now made on the 3D printer. This took so many deisgns/trys to sit right it wasn't remotely funny but now its been trimmed it was well worth it.
All the trimming work was carried out by KrossstitchUK, check him out on his Instagram or facebook for his top quality work.
Think that's about all other than trim bits slowly being turned satin from gloss, so have the bit everyone is interested in..
Photos! 
Even have a few of the new home for the wingbacks, misses new motor which has kept me occupied for the 10 days she's had it. Another car awaiting on more parts and time of mine to fit them :lol:


----------



## NotTayyeb

Loving the new steering wheel! And is that a matching alcantara shifter boot? I prefer it to the old carbon wheel, but hey, not my car :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

Was it the steering wheel airbag cover you had printed? Sounds interesting

Looking forward to seeing the S3 vents fitted too as I've seen it in other places and it looks a fair amount of cutting of the dash!


----------



## marteemoose

Great Build thread and enjoying not just the write up but the imagination. Are the wheels still available Btw ? If so what make are the tyres, What tread ? All wheels balanced ? How much are you looking to sell them for ? Ta! 8)


----------



## HOGG

You should build a Carrport over where the car sits or is that a communal car park behind your house?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

I've slept on replying in here pretty badly whilst I've been on what should of been my Honeymoon!
However I do have minor updates which have happened and will try put those in shortly.. For mean time I better get replying...



NotTayyeb said:


> Loving the new steering wheel! And is that a matching alcantara shifter boot? I prefer it to the old carbon wheel, but hey, not my car :lol:


It does indeed have a matching boot and gearknob that the trimmer did.
Thank you! I think this looks much more functional, only slightly less interesting than the carbon!



MT-V6 said:


> Was it the steering wheel airbag cover you had printed? Sounds interesting
> Looking forward to seeing the S3 vents fitted too as I've seen it in other places and it looks a fair amount of cutting of the dash!


The airbag cover was indeed 3D printed before it was trimmed. Used the carbon collective one as a template for it.
Well I am still waiting on Billy :roll: 
I do however have 3 vents, I tired chopping the vent alone, alot of chopping. I can fit them in the dash without touching it... But they'd be constantly stuck open and are a ridiculously tight fit, so when the time comes, trimming the dash will be needed 



marteemoose said:


> Great Build thread and enjoying not just the write up but the imagination. Are the wheels still available Btw ? If so what make are the tyres, What tread ? All wheels balanced ? How much are you looking to sell them for ? Ta! 8)


Thank you very much!
The wheels infact only sold a few days ago! I can still give you the full specs if you wanted?



HOGG said:


> You should build a Carrport over where the car sits or is that a communal car park behind your house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I would love to do this..
Even though it would do nothing to stop the current issue of dust!
6 parking spaces on 'OUR' driveway for our terrace row of 3 which is to the side of our properties. This would make it difficult enough probably, reducing everyone elses space. Additionally that garage belongs to a property that isn't even complete and now due to delays is now unsold, so can't even try and ask that question to get that potential ball rolling


----------



## Knight-tts

MT-V6 said:


> Was it the steering wheel airbag cover you had printed? Sounds interesting
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the S3 vents fitted too as I've seen it in other places and it looks a fair amount of cutting of the dash!


I installed rs3 (red) 8v vents 2 years ago and yes there was hours of cutting / grinding to make fit . But worth it 8)


----------



## MT-V6

Knight-tts said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the steering wheel airbag cover you had printed? Sounds interesting
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the S3 vents fitted too as I've seen it in other places and it looks a fair amount of cutting of the dash!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed rs3 (red) 8v vents 2 years ago and yes there was hours of cutting / grinding to make fit . But worth it 8)
Click to expand...

Photos needed!


----------



## Knight-tts

MT-V6 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the steering wheel airbag cover you had printed? Sounds interesting
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the S3 vents fitted too as I've seen it in other places and it looks a fair amount of cutting of the dash!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed rs3 (red) 8v vents 2 years ago and yes there was hours of cutting / grinding to make fit . But worth it 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photos needed!
Click to expand...

At some point I will start a thread on what I've done to my TTS as I don't want to highjack his thread lol


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Photos needed!


I finally have a vent adaptor and my spare 2 rings back from Billy.

Need to paint and get the dash trimmed and get them in.
Along with updating the thread with the other little bits!


----------



## Barr_end

I have failed to take photos of pretty much everything :roll: 
I will do so! Car needs a bloody good wash really but still nothing to store all my cleaning bits within here.
Vents are painted and in, new gauge arriving today too so I will actually have a gauge that lights up.
Rear boot/delete is all now complete, both nets are back in and looking great.
The biggest update which is still not even mentioned in the thread is on and working amazingly and am extremely pleased with.
Will post details with the photos when I pull my finger out :lol:


----------



## HOGG

Barr_end said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should build a Carrport over where the car sits or is that a communal car park behind your house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally that garage belongs to a property that isn't even complete and now due to delays is now unsold, so can't even try and ask that question to get that potential ball rolling
Click to expand...

That would be the ideal route, try and buy the garage now from the developers


----------



## Barr_end

Photo time!

So as mentioned, I finally now have both nets back in the rear.
New net made by Bill at Cloude 9 to fit the new, proper strut bar.
Painted the chrome net holders, but I need to get another set of these and powder coat them really!
It is really nice to have the finishing touches back in it, makes it feel just right.
I still however, haven't screwed the seat delete net down :roll: :lol: So it is a little 'baggy' additionally I still need to loop all the harness excess up and cable tie it.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










If you peak through further on those photos, you may finally be able to see the vents.
With the gauge holder finally made up from Billy, I had all the rings back.
Painted these satin black to match the newer theme or satin & alcantara like was started a few months back.
Not overly happy with the finish of them but I am terribly impatient and in they went.
After alot of modification. I wanted to try save the dash, but even with all the trimming in the world, simply isn't possible.
So criminally I took to cutting it. Oh well :roll: It's behind them and you can't see them.
Additionally I threw in a new boost gauge. The old, I cant even remember brand, illumination died a few weeks back. Now using the car as a daily again, thanks to Corona, it has bugging the fuck out of me!
So this time round ordered a Stack. Heard lots of good things and had many recommendations.
Must say I am really impressed, not only does the fucntion seem to be more fluid/smooth. It matches the gauges perfectly.
This and the vents have really modernised the interior for me, very pleased with this latest mod.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










More work has been completed by Bill on the TFSI catch can kits.
With him moving development items have been understandably slowed. But we've worked around this.
We finally have a neat and nice tubing layout, which will fit spot on under the TTS cover and the new delete plate i was testing worked spot on. So now featuring a nice powdercoated version like the final kit will be.
Additionally he sourced a few cans with branding on and it seemed silly not to put one on the demo car..
Ignore the filthy engine bay, no point me cleaning it when 2 weeks later the dust ruins it again, building site life.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















The latest and greatest update though, comes in the form of brakes.
For a long time I wanted a set of RS calipers, but I knew they were never going to fit behind the bolas. They didn't have the clearance for the 'stock' TTS calipers :lol:

So here they are, finally.
TTRS calipers, freshly refurbed, in yellow of course. Put everything I personally felt they warranted, stainless nipples, genuine nipple covers and etc.
Went again for Brembo HP2000 sport pads. Couldn't fault these x2 on the TTS calipers and for the price on RS calipers in comparison to others, it was a no brainer for me.
So I didn't go full RS set up though. I have the actual calipers, but I did not want to run the RS stock/OEM discs, knowing their terrible build flaws/fault and I also do not have, nor want to spend £800-1000 on 2 piece full floating discs, as nice as they would be.
So I bought the vagbremtechnic adaptor kit which are supplied with some HEL braided lines as I ran before on the TTS calipers. So now the RS calipers will work on my 340mm TTS discs, keeping things nice and light too on the rotational mass side of things.
These seem really nicely made and bolted up well with everything else. Luckily they have more than enough, but still a tight clearance tolerance on the ZF5's so there was no stopping this project.

Additionally managed to borrow a mates draggy to do some back to back testing, with TTS calipers before, and the RS calipers after, just after bedding the new pads in. I have always been impressed at how well, for a single piston caliper the TTS set up works with decent pads/lines/fluid and I think the results show this. Noticeable increased in performance but they are not miles apart


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


























Since the brakes, all the yellows are now completely un-matching.
So the side stripes were actually changed yesterday, along with the sunstrip. I need to pull my finger out and do the rear brakes to match, now everything else is no longer taxi yellow.
Additionally waiting on what will hopefully be a much 'yellower' headlight tint, as this one fitted has always been overly dark/orange.

So for now that's pretty much it.
I do get a lot of people saying, well is there really much more you can do to it, I still manage to keep things moving!
But even with the above little details to sort, I still have more plans up my sleeve, just some require too much time and others require help from others who are much more skilled than me!

Hopefully have all the yellow theme sorted shortly and maybe ask to get some proper photos of it!


----------



## IPG3.6

:mrgreen: Those brakes are scrub up very nice!

... and agree! Always something to upgrade or work on :mrgreen:


----------



## MT-V6

Those calipers do look very nice. Are the RS brakes Brembo then?


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> :mrgreen: Those brakes are scrub up very nice!
> 
> ... and agree! Always something to upgrade or work on :mrgreen:


Couple more parts for the engine bay/ minor performance may have already been ordered :lol: 
Thanks man, very pleased with the outcome on the brakes! Last puzzle piece on the car really.

Track day has been booked for a fair while for November! Now I haven't really got anything on the car which should hold it back. Only thing left is me :lol:



MT-V6 said:


> Those calipers do look very nice. Are the RS brakes Brembo then?


Thanks man, they are indeed Brembos on the front of the TTRS 8J/ RS3 8P.
Sharing the exactly same caliper as the Aston Martin DB9 / V8 Vantage. 
Just the link pipe is the opposite end of the caliper as they have trailing location rather than leading.
Brembo were very smart in using the same pad fitment for multi calipers/cars. So with a bit of research, you can pretty much buy any pad/compound you are after!


----------



## IPG3.6

Talking brakes - would you be familiar with the G483 sensor on the brake booster? Does the TTS have it?

Looks like this and is called "vacuum sensor for brake booster" - apparently sensor brakes booster pressure in both compartments inside the booster. 









Just wondering if I can revise the ABS module to not want to see it lol.


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Talking brakes - would you be familiar with the G483 sensor on the brake booster? Does the TTS have it?
> 
> Looks like this and is called "vacuum sensor for brake booster" - apparently sensor brakes booster pressure in both compartments inside the booster.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I can revise the ABS module to not want to see it lol.


Is this on the underside of the Master by any chance?
As some point soon I may have the best chance of being able to look at it when some parts come out of the way :roll: :lol:
Assuming the TFSI shell you have, doesn't? Or did you remove it all together yourself?


----------



## IPG3.6

It may or may not be under the master but if it's there it's in the booster and it's wiring joins the rest of the loom from that side that goes into the round flex rubber grommet.

The black TT 3.6 (was TFSI) doesn't have it but the TT 3.2 shell has it. If your TTS (DSG I'm hoping) has the pressure sensor I'm hoping to try it's coding for the module.

The Passat R36 brake booster does not have this sensor in it...


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> It may or may not be under the master but if it's there it's in the booster and it's wiring joins the rest of the loom from that side that goes into the round flex rubber grommet.
> 
> The black TT 3.6 (was TFSI) doesn't have it but the TT 3.2 shell has it. If your TTS (DSG I'm hoping) has the pressure sensor I'm hoping to try it's coding for the module.
> 
> The Passat R36 brake booster does not have this sensor in it...


If the TFSI didn't it could be either really! As the 3.2 shares same brakes as the TTS 
I may of forgotten to check yesterday when I was in the bay :roll: 
I will try look over the course of today whilst I am at work, if Dory can remember :lol:

However it certainly isn't DSG 8)

UPDATE...

After a certain TTS being taken into R-tech tuning there has been talks about the reasons it 'failed' to make power.
Talking with a couple of other TTS owners with hopes of making their car maximum potential at 'stage 2+' and making big firgures.
It's been discovered 2.5 years on, my TTS is still the highest output to leave R-tech  8) 
Seems that no TTS has ever ran over 380hp unlike the other TFSI platform cars such as MK6 R's, 8P S3's, MK5 Edition 30's.

So, one of the hardware draw backs/issues with this certain TTS R-tech highlighted was the intake.
The only intake kits for the TTS all leave the standard intake pipe from onto the turbo, across the engine bay.
This is due to the TTS MAF location not being right on the intake elbow, so no other TFSI intake, such as the well known flowing REVO will fit.

So me and couple of other TTS owners have discovered the internal bore of the stock TTS pipe is around 50mm as it slowly tapers onto the turbo. turbo being at 60 OD so it appears to be smaller than even the turbo elbow.
So a couple of days after the issue was highlighted my testing parts were delivered.

I have swapped the stock pipe out for a 60-63mm reducer off the turbo (there is no more room for bigger due to cam cover) into a 63-80mm elbow, inot an 80mm hardpipe.
I had to use the reducer on the turbo as I was unable to find a 60mm elbow at short notice and the leg length needed to come up and over the turbo is greater than ones I could find, again at short notice.
This is still being changed up but at £50 for an experiment and for it to be on in a week since a potential restriction was found, I think that's pretty decent.
That's why the ramair pipe still remains uncut.

Haven't done much testing as the parts were only fitted yesterday, but it has completely changed intake side of things, noise wise.
Before my intake was pretty quiet, there is definitely more induction draw/suck under throttle and this will be down to the hard pipe.
Additionally dump/throttle let off/gear change is vastly different. Before anything from 0-15psi on the boost gauge with very minimal throttle would great 'flutter' - 'zudtutu' if you know how a jap car sounds, but scaled down.
Under full boost you could barely hear the 'tttssshhhh' dump over anything else.
Now it takes 8-10+ PSI with fairly hard throttle input for the flutter, but it is noticeably louder than before and it doesn't have the time, but greats the same noise all way to 25+ PSI pinning it.

With all the other hardware tweaks and additions over the years, I am now really itching to take the car back to R-tech once again, get it checked over with fresh bill of health and maybe a map tweak to suit the hardware and who knows maybe make some gains!

Anyways, people much prefer photos than my waffle...
So have one before and after, and then click the link and watch the video for static turbo flutter
BEFORE...









AFTER...









MFBG8450


----------



## the_hamster

Barr_end said:


> After a certain TTS being taken into R-tech tuning there has been talks about the reasons it 'failed' to make power.
> Talking with a couple of other TTS owners with hopes of making their car maximum potential at 'stage 2+' and making big firgures.


That would be mine then :lol: :lol:

I never EVER expected big figures, the cars done 130k+, my sole intention of going there was to get a better understanding of the car, find out if TSR had mapped around any issues and come up with a plan if the car had more potential. The reason I'm not happy is absolutely nothing to do with what numbers it made, its purely because all I got was a guesstimate on what "might" be holding it back, no testing or evidence. If they'd rung me at 10am and said "can we keep it in to investigate" I would have been happy to do that, and ultimately probably have spent more £ with them for a better end result based on findings, but all I got was 2 calls saying "this shouldnt have been booked for mapping, it should be in for diagnostics".

Thats my only argument, I've modded cars for 30 years, I know some cars make power and some don't, thats the modding/tuning game. I can tell an owner within 5 minutes what/why their WRX or STI isn't making its potential, I guess I was just hoping for the same from Rtech.

I've reached out to them to see if they want to try and work together on a resolution, but so far no response.


----------



## Barr_end

the_hamster said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain TTS being taken into R-tech tuning there has been talks about the reasons it 'failed' to make power.
> Talking with a couple of other TTS owners with hopes of making their car maximum potential at 'stage 2+' and making big firgures.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be mine then :lol: :lol:
> 
> I never EVER expected big figures, the cars done 130k+, my sole intention of going there was to get a better understanding of the car, find out if TSR had mapped around any issues and come up with a plan if the car had more potential. The reason I'm not happy is absolutely nothing to do with what numbers it made, its purely because all I got was a guesstimate on what "might" be holding it back, no testing or evidence. If they'd rung me at 10am and said "can we keep it in to investigate" I would have been happy to do that, and ultimately probably have spent more £ with them for a better end result based on findings, but all I got was 2 calls saying "this shouldnt have been booked for mapping, it should be in for diagnostics".
> 
> Thats my only argument, I've modded cars for 30 years, I know some cars make power and some don't, thats the modding/tuning game. I can tell an owner within 5 minutes what/why their WRX or STI isn't making its potential, I guess I was just hoping for the same from Rtech.
> 
> I've reached out to them to see if they want to try and work together on a resolution, but so far no response.
Click to expand...

This seems to touched a nerve? Not really sure why, if it so..
If you read the post again man, and quote of you car, that the entire paragraph it relates to, it wasn't remotely about your wants/hopes for tuning being reference to...
Simply used your car as a basis for the paragraph as we'd of never know/had highlighted without your car, that mine is still the highest output TTS to be seen from R-tech and that the intake COULD be a restriction.



Barr_end said:


> [After a certain TTS being taken into R-tech tuning there has been talks about the reasons it 'failed' to make power.
> Talking with a couple of *other* TTS owners with hopes of making their car maximum potential at 'stage 2+' and making big firgures.
> It's been discovered 2.5 years on, my TTS is still the highest output to leave R-tech  8)
> Seems that no TTS has ever ran over 380hp unlike the other TFSI platform cars such as MK6 R's, 8P S3's, MK5 Edition 30's.
> 
> So, one of the hardware draw backs/issues with this certain TTS R-tech highlighted was the intake.


This is about my intake talks with Gary who reference Karl, who all 3 of us have changed our intakes since the posts.
For me personally, a £50 woopsie about giving me more to do and the hopeful potential of freeing up some flow.


----------



## Barr_end

Couple of 'normal' photos after the recent updates
Might even have some more fiddling going on soon, but for now it's where it should be, being driven.. hard :roll: 
Oh but I did forget, about a week ago, off came the 'yellow' light tint.
Was planning to replace it with some actual yellow tint I sourced, rather than the dark yellow, however I'm not sure it'll be going back on.
Just like the livery, I was never overly sure. Also think it looks a little try hard!
But never say never...


----------



## Iceblue

That is not in character. I thought the yellow lights were unique and reminded me of the Le Manns sport division aka Ford Vrs Ferrari. After all yellow is your gig so highly justified


----------



## ab54666

Interesting on the intake potential restriction, needs a dyno run before and after!

I think CTS Turbo were looking at doing a replacement.


----------



## the_hamster

Barr_end said:


> This seems to touched a nerve? Not really sure why, if it so..
> If you read the post again man, and quote of you car, that the entire paragraph it relates to, it wasn't remotely about your wants/hopes for tuning being reference to...
> Simply used your car as a basis for the paragraph as we'd of never know/had highlighted without your car, that mine is still the highest output TTS to be seen from R-tech and that the intake COULD be a restriction.


Sorry if you took my reply that way James, wasn't intentionally written as a dig at you chap.

My reply was more based on what we talked about originally, where your car made good numbers on the same induction kit I "had" but Rtech claimed it could POSSIBLY be a restriction, despite it being a massively popular kit for TTS owners.

Like you, I've decided to change it purely to remove the uncertainty but in my case I've also been given 3 other things they guessed at to ultimately replace (exhaust system, actuator, fuel pump). Thats basically what I was referring to.

End of the day, if making a bespoke hard pipe kit etc makes an improvement then happy days, I'm doing the same tomorrow so will be interesting to compare.

Sorry if I sounded off the wrong way towards you, wasn't my intention.


----------



## ab54666

This is the pipe from CTS Turbo;


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> This is the pipe from CTS Turbo;


This isn't the pipe in question man. 
This is a standard shared pipe on ALL TFSI's and the stock ones are perfectly fine!
It's the intake pipe onto the turbo, that I did the update above with before and afters.

I fitted one of these and found the turbo surging with power increase then decrease without the throttle being moved, awful.
I removed it and put the stock one back on, it was that bad.

The discharge pipe, stock wise, again is proven to be fine.
I only did this as one with a turbo muffler came up cheap and I modified the end with 63mm to join directly onto the silicone for my welly cooler. That should be in this thread somewhere.



the_hamster said:


> Sorry if you took my reply that way James, wasn't intentionally written as a dig at you chap.
> 
> My reply was more based on what we talked about originally, where your car made good numbers on the same induction kit I "had" but Rtech claimed it could POSSIBLY be a restriction, despite it being a massively popular kit for TTS owners.
> 
> Like you, I've decided to change it purely to remove the uncertainty but in my case I've also been given 3 other things they guessed at to ultimately replace (exhaust system, actuator, fuel pump). Thats basically what I was referring to.
> 
> End of the day, if making a bespoke hard pipe kit etc makes an improvement then happy days, I'm doing the same tomorrow so will be interesting to compare.
> 
> Sorry if I sounded off the wrong way towards you, wasn't my intention.


It's cool man, I got your facebook message and as I said, just me missreading as usually thanks to the dyslexia :lol:

Let's add another couple photo in here, because why not 8) 
Stoppers...


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> That is not in character. I thought the yellow lights were unique and reminded me of the Le Manns sport division aka Ford Vrs Ferrari. After all yellow is your gig so highly justified


I missed this with all the pipework talk :lol: 
I did like them, but was never like, yep looks good! Although it did bring more yellow into front end to match the theme,
Now I have the yellower tint I may try again, only peel off again, but at the same time, it just looks so much neater


----------



## Barr_end

Parts are in the post...

Hopefully some more engine bay updates to follow.
Have some more photos for now.


----------



## Barr_end

Big wing is going up for sale if anyone is interested..

Posted it all over the facebook TT groups and my instagram @Barr_end


----------



## MT-V6

I'm intrigued, you must have something planned...


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> I'm intrigued, you must have something planned...


I do indeed! But for the mean time, it may come off and make the car look very boring [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Iceblue

Excellent a bigger wing. Hopefully adjustable as well like a Veron


----------



## r_turner01

Barr_end said:


> Big wing is going up for sale if anyone is interested..
> 
> Posted it all over the facebook TT groups and my instagram @Barr_end


you have pm


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hummmm.....Audi Sport wing perhaps?


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Excellent a bigger wing. Hopefully adjustable as well like a Veron


Could you imagine if I went bigger :lol: :lol:



SwissJetPilot said:


> Hummmm.....Audi Sport wing perhaps?


This is the real want, but at £2000 for a rep from automotive passion, once you add shipping and tax on...
Far far too much for me to be able to warrant in my own mind.

New spoiler has been order and maybe be here soon. They will be the process of making it fit :roll: :lol:

Still have a few photos I can upload, there has been updates since, I just have no photos/videos, so have some olders


----------



## Barr_end

With the updates coming...
I did this to get the ball rolling, needed to anyways, but I think I'm already convinced it looks better  
Also ignore the state, still not been washed for weeks :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

Last 2 photos before the wing came off [smiley=bigcry.gif] And before it got a well needed scrub
Slowly getting used to the old 'little' RS wing. 
New wing should hopefully arrive tomorrow, then will know the plan!


----------



## Iceblue

A wrap maybe as you have lost the stripes ?


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> A wrap maybe as you have lost the stripes ?


Unfortunately not.
I think it would look brilliant in satin black or similar to solar orange, but I don't think I would want to, even if I had the choice of the funds being there.
It's more if I like the new wing and feel it will work and if there are other things I would like to change.

UPDATE..
So here is pictures of it, wingless. Oh and washed! Now it's been on around a week, it has really started to grow on me.
Hated it, like didn't want to even look at it, at first, but now I'm getting used to the new proportions.

Also - new wing news, it's not here. Should of arrived yesterday, contact this morning and it's not even reached the UK from Germany :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
So more waiting for Mr impatient.

Some eagle eye'd people may spot in the new photos, extras.
It's infact down to a completely new bootlid that's been installed. The window tint is darker, which I prefer and I'm fairly impressed on the colour match!
I have plastidip in the post for the awful silver badges waiting for some good weather and I will see if I can tie these into the these with black and yellow square. If not, I have a proper black ring badge waiting to be fitted.

Also for anyone interested in times, see the draggy below for 100-200kmph. 
I'm impressed with it for what the car is, running stock engine internals/turbo with no meth.
By time I get to borrow the draggy again, I may have my undertray fitted and might of sorted more under aero, so with no passenger aswell, would be cool if I could get that into the 9s.

Anyways, photos!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

There's an expression for pumped up cars that look stock, but aren't. They're called "sleepers".

Might need to change your handle from "Barr_end" to "Sleepy_end"! :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

Hi Barr End, I have a couple of question about the RS brake ducts you fitted a while ago, as I'm looking into them for my V6 which has the same brake setup as your TTS at that time.

Firstly, the arch liner/undertray part: I read elsewhere and can see in your photo that the very front screw hole is in a slightly different place. Did you just drill a new hole? Or did it line up because of the RS bumper? (If it lined up, did you original arch liner not line up?)

Secondly, the deflector parts that bolt to the lower wishbone: were there any issues with clearance of the brake lines? As I also ready elsewhere that there might me...it was a translated Russian website which didn't help.

Thanks

The link to the Russian info is here if it helps you understand my questions: https://www.drive2.ru/l/2391598/



Barr_end said:


> Fair while back I fitted some TTRS brake ducts that bolt onto the front wishbones, obviously something small and I didn't fdo an update, but since I read through a few brake duct threads and found people using vents from the RS arch liners. My drivers arch liner has been f****d for ages :roll: Since it was was fitted improperly by one of the few garages I've tried for things I haven't done myself.
> I managed to source some of these RS front wheel arches and have fitted these and as you'll see from the photos below, night and day difference, with no holes that shouldn't be there, also with air channels to feed those wishbone ducts.


----------



## Barr_end

SwissJetPilot said:


> There's an expression for pumped up cars that look stock, but aren't. They're called "sleepers".
> 
> Might need to change your handle from "Barr_end" to "Sleepy_end"! :lol:


I believe that my car might almost fall into this now, It's far from fast/ a weapon, but it definitely has enough to surprise the cars I seem to come across on the road.
Name has got to stay I'm afraid though :wink: 8) Old nicknames don't die :lol:



MT-V6 said:


> Hi Barr End, I have a couple of question about the RS brake ducts you fitted a while ago, as I'm looking into them for my V6 which has the same brake setup as your TTS at that time.
> 
> Firstly, the arch liner/undertray part: I read elsewhere and can see in your photo that the very front screw hole is in a slightly different place. Did you just drill a new hole? Or did it line up because of the RS bumper? (If it lined up, did you original arch liner not line up?)
> 
> Secondly, the deflector parts that bolt to the lower wishbone: were there any issues with clearance of the brake lines? As I also ready elsewhere that there might me...it was a translated Russian website which didn't help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The link to the Russian info is here if it helps you understand my questions: https://www.drive2.ru/l/2391598/


Hello man, As I run the RS bumper, there is indeed a hole that lines up for this, but I don't actually use it...
Due to the maxton splitter, these aren't actually used on mine.

I have had 0 issues with the wishbone vents, I have actually fitted 3 sets, including mine, none of which on a TTS caliper, My now RS calipers, stock 312 TT brakes or mk5 golf brakes (same as stock tt) had an issue with clearance.
I personally added a cable tie, just to hold slight tension on the vents, pulling them 'on to' the wishbone more, just to give them a better chance of not rattling.


----------



## MT-V6

Thanks for that, I'll probably give them a go then. The guide mentions bending the brake lines, which I don't want to do. Would rather trim the plastic guides if needed

Only one way to find out anyway


----------



## MT-V6

Just reread it and makes more sense now. When you said "none of which on a TTS caliper" I read that as not to a car with that caliper (which confused me as that's in the photo above)

Makes sense now!


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> *stock 312 TT brakes or mk5 golf brakes (same as stock tt) had an issue with clearance.*
> I personally added a cable tie, just to hold slight tension on the vents, pulling them 'on to' the wishbone more, just to give them a better chance of not rattling.


I've seen the brake cooler vents being dremelled down when people are using calipers that are too close to the hub.


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Just reread it and makes more sense now. When you said "none of which on a TTS caliper" I read that as not to a car with that caliper (which confused me as that's in the photo above)
> 
> Makes sense now!


Exactly that man, mk5 with 'TTS' or R32 or 8P S3 340/345 larger calipers, along side of course my own TTS.
All the TFSI platform cars I have fitted them to, I'd had 0 issues with clearance on the brakes/calipers/lines.

You should be golden to through them on!



IPG3.6 said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> *stock 312 TT brakes or mk5 golf brakes (same as stock tt) had an issue with clearance.*
> I personally added a cable tie, just to hold slight tension on the vents, pulling them 'on to' the wishbone more, just to give them a better chance of not rattling.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the brake cooler vents being dremelled down when people are using calipers that are too close to the hub.
Click to expand...

This might be why some modify them then! 312s seem to clear when we did them though, so must be running some seriously small stoppers :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

FORGOTTEN BITS:

With how terrible my memory is, it's extremely easy to forgot more than important things along the way :lol: 
I realised there's been a couple of things, that I have completely forgot to mention and a little new update..

With regards to engine/tuning, when I swapped to the larger intake pipe, I lost alot of my lower boost (0-10 PSI) flutter when letting off/gear changes. I did infact gain this higher up, but it was always nice just to cruise effortlessly, not having to ramp your foot past 30% and make turbo noise.

So I swapped DV's... Had a few people tell me I was mad, but I removed the DV+ which has done me well for nearly 4 years!!  
Managed to pick up a forge recirculating DV set up very cheap and thought it was worth a go.
I have some lower flutter back, but pre-big intake pipe isn't quite matched, however it is louder and earlier than the DV+ and also the 10 second 100-200km run posted earlier in the thread was done on the forge valve, so it definitely performs perfectly fine :lol:

Also fitted a VIS balance shaft delete sprocket when I gave the car it's last service back in July, not sure where the photos are for this. It's pretty well known the BSD is a good idea to stop them killing the engine, however, it does massively increase vibration, my car is far from soft or stock, but I was surprised how noticeable this was, been getting used to it, but it would be nice if it was a little less intrusive, but it is what it is and hopefully prolongs the life of my old CDL, which has just this week clicked over 120k miles  

Additionally, still waiting on Bill/his house, to decide if he will make a 90mm intake pipe for the TTS, so yet to still cut my awfully long looking silicone and sort out the awful silver intake/hardpipe.
What I have done on the side of Bills products though is get the catch can either further along. Pushed him to get some parts together and it's actally nearly there. Deleting the charcoal canister has given it the universal fitment possibility. Literally just needs him to get a bracket made up that's functional and looks good and it's finally ready to sell.
Still need to do something with my engine cover too, just no idea what and of course everything is filthy as ever :roll:


















Inside, hasn't overly changes, most wouldn't of noticed the small marks/chips in some of the satin black that was done with the interior change up, but it's been bugging me for ages, so these have all been sorted and for the time being there is nothing that draws my eye directly in, everytime I get in the car and drive it.
What was incredibly annoying, was since swapping to the S3 8V vents, I had no way of putting my magnet mount on them!
Fuckers just spin and swivel around and you can not mount a phone on it.
So I came up with a solution. Purchased the OEM magnet mount and modified it.
I hated how much the magnet stuck out and the ball/socket joint that they sit on, so I used my exact magnet mount, made a spacer, so it was far enough away from the vents, the back of the phone wouldn't touch. Also had to enlarge the holes due to the larger 8V vents. Much better for skipping songs on spotify now :lol:










Last read 'write up' is for the latest addition of fiddling.
I hate badges usually, but everyone has said since swapping the bootlid that I should put my touch on them, then see if I like it. I have the black rings sat waiting, but everywhere I looked, I could not find a proper TTS badge, by this, I mean all black badges I have found, the S square is larger than the TT letters. I really don't like that and maybe that's why I think I hate badges? As I've now proved myself wrong :lol: 
So for a quick trial and keep it using the correct badges, I tried some plastidip.
5 Coats later, it actually looks rather good!, finish isn't amazing but it is after all peelable! But I actually like the look of the badges.
So I have infact already been to Alex's Monstagraphix, but I have yet to take a photo with the yellow square.


























Not going to lie, I think this is one of very rare times, I can actually say I like the back of my car :lol: 
It's inspired me to pull my finger out, change my diffuser up, by that, I mean change it to how I always wanted it :lol: As I never actually finished it and just kept running it.

Also for most would be normal, I have a washer bottle! Only taken me an entire year...  Back on with it's black Lambo cap..
But the one I have built/modified, just and I mean JUST fits and is back on the car and appears to be holding fluid :lol: 
That and the under-tray is back on the car so even more normality restored as that's been off the car for an age too










In more news, a parcel arrived, new wing has landed and I'm completely unsure of it :lol: :roll: 
I will in time, get it sorted, but as always its more work that I first thought and I want to make my best go of it, to see what it would actually be like!

So for now, that's it. Still got more parts than just the wing, sitting waiting. Nothing of great interest, but I have gained a fair bit of love back for sorting things and trying to change it up and make the car look good again.


----------



## Flashy

No heatsoak issues with that massive filter?


----------



## Knight-tts

I like the Rs wing with the carbon blade  car looks great 8)


----------



## Barr_end

Flashy said:


> No heatsoak issues with that massive filter?


None at all, about to be sent through a red hot turbo :lol: 
Proven that the poor bit of metal that comes with ramairs is purely visuals of smartening the bay up.
Decent intercooler is what you want rather than a sheild.



Knight-tts said:


> I like the Rs wing with the carbon blade  car looks great 8)


More it's on there, the happier I am getting with it to be fair man!


----------



## Flashy

Cool. How do you deactivate the spoiler from raising/lowering?

Regarding removing the airbox for an induction kit, not sure if it's the same with your car? What do people do with the small pipe coming into the underside of the airbox?


----------



## Knight-tts

If I could justify £1350 I would get this oversized blade from irl carbon it's 26 cm wider   , that fits right on the oem mounting feet , looks amazing


----------



## IPG3.6

Flashy said:


> Cool. How do you deactivate the spoiler from raising/lowering?


Flashy you get it coded out using VCDS.


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. How do you deactivate the spoiler from raising/lowering?
> 
> 
> 
> Flashy you get it coded out using VCDS.
Click to expand...

He is spot on with this one.
Massively simple with VDCS



Flashy said:


> C
> Regarding removing the airbox for an induction kit, not sure if it's the same with your car? What do people do with the small pipe coming into the underside of the airbox?


EA888 like yours, is not at all the same as the EA113 CDL in the TTS.
Probably find, it's pretty meaningless



Knight-tts said:


> If I could justify £1350 I would get this oversized blade from irl carbon it's 26 cm wider   , that fits right on the oem mounting feet , looks amazing


Eye'd one of these up for a long time. Again just can not justify the cost of this one at all.
It does look really nice, just not £1350 nice for me.

So with everything up before...
3/4 tank of fuel and a set of coils in the boot, I made it into the 9s, just :lol: Ran x2 times before this, on the road I always run on and never have an issue on, 9.7 & 9.8 but both come up invalid.
I got a little addicted and had to keep going until one went valid :lol: 
I think with some more tweaks I have planned and low fuel/weight it may even run 9.5

Click on the first 'image' to watch, who doesn't love a good bit of turbo flutter
DOCX7071


----------



## MT-V6

Is that video at Beachy Head?


----------



## IPG3.6

That's a quick quarter mile! Nice job 8)


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Is that video at Beachy Head?


It is indeed!



IPG3.6 said:


> That's a quick quarter mile! Nice job 8)


Take another look Ian 8) :lol:

So the drive out at beachy head the other day was brilliant, couple of mates, in the cars flying about.
One better, Ryan, Mr Revcheck Photography decided to take his camera and shoot some photos...
More interest for the thread, rather than loads of barely readable paragraphs from me :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

Nice photos as always

Are you down that way? My parents are in Eastbourne so I'm there fairly often

The roads over the downs are nice, trouble is they are bumpy and you often stuck behind coaches


----------



## Iceblue

Looking good there Barr-end and the car looks OK as well. :lol: Not sure the angel lights add much though but obviously very subjective given the trend these days with LED lines in lights.


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Nice photos as always
> 
> Are you down that way? My parents are in Eastbourne so I'm there fairly often
> 
> The roads over the downs are nice, trouble is they are bumpy and you often stuck behind coaches


We are about 2 hours away from Beachy head man, so not overly far at all.
We didn't have any issues with coaches all day sunday, also bumpy wise didn't seem too bad, nothing that remotely unsettled the cat. Was a few roads on the way had some lovely holes though :lol:



Iceblue said:


> Looking good there Barr-end and the car looks OK as well. :lol: Not sure the angel lights add much though but obviously very subjective given the trend these days with LED lines in lights.


Angel lights?
Guessing you mean the day time running lights, LED strip at the bottom?
If so these are completely standard headlights :?


----------



## Iceblue

Oh did not realise they were standard. Car still looks great even with smaller wing. Looking forward to the next iteration


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Oh did not realise they were standard. Car still looks great even with smaller wing. Looking forward to the next iteration


They are indeed, I was going to open them up at one point and paint them black like the 'lower' model internals for a more murdered look, but I have never made an effort towards it.
Literally have not touched the new wing yet, been fairly busy unfortunately.

Old wing is boxed up and should be collected this week  
But it's not going too far, is all I shall say..

I have done some very very minor changes happen this week, but nothing I have taken photos off as most of them are still unfinished, but there should be some more progress hopefully!


----------



## Barr_end

I've got some photos!
Of very boring minor shite.
So for now, have some photos of me having a proper play on the dragy.
To the point my clutch may of got a little hot from launches :roll: :lol: 
Did set some better times, 4.2 & 9.2 but both were invalid due to the slope, even though its the same as always!
Still very respectable for a manual with organic clutch, stock turbo/engine car


----------



## Barr_end

quick interior catch up..

Finally got some replacement floor mats.
Now these weren't the ones I ordered/wanted. I wanted the loop material which matches the actual carpet, but the dealer was only able to get these. Don't get me wrong, there isn't anything wrong with these, just prefer without the TT logo, but mats is much better than not!
Also managed to get my Ali seat bases from Cloude9 in the car.
These are far better than the untouched steel ones I had which were only temporary, but had been in there long enough to start oxidising. Not only do they look better, but they are far lighter. Seats are an easy weight saver for the full car now.

Needs a wipe down but looks good in there, maybe big headed to say, but what I've made the interior into looks so good. One of the main reasons as soon as I'm in it, reminds me I can't sell it and not to post the for sale post :lol: 
Still got one or two ideas for in there too :wink:

Also got a photo of the boot all tied up, net screwed in and harness tucked away, been like this for a fair while, but only pictures are from when the harnesses went in and it was a mess :lol:


----------



## r_turner01

Inside looks great, way better than the horrid leather seats!!

Looking forward to seeing the new wing, wonder how many will say the old one was terrible :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

r_turner01 said:


> Inside looks great, way better than the horrid leather seats!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new wing, wonder how many will say the old one was terrible :lol:


I did really like the look of the wingbacks and if you're talking non-exotic cars. They probably are the best OEM seat that you can get!
They just can not keep you held enough when the cars switching around bends!

I still haven't even started that yet :roll: I don't think anyone can say the old wing looked bad! Even if it doesn't suit their tastes, it suits the right car.


----------



## Barr_end

Been playing under the bonnet again...
Nothing serious, just tidying up.
Thought I'd give up the idea of putting the standard intake pipe back on.
So finally cut down the Raimair silicone joiner. Still want to take the hard pipe out and paint it black, but that'll get done when the car is being used less.

With a few guessed measurements from Bill, managed to finally have the catch can mounted in the bay properly.
I knocked a quick plate up out some steel I have sat about as a temp measure for Bill getting some made and powdercoated.

Checked over the entire car and one of which is the dreaded cam follower.
Can not stress how much running decent oil is worth it. The photos of the follower below are after 12k on an uprated pump. Still in more than usable state, with barely any marks in the harden black coating, let alone rub through points. This is all down to using millers nanodrive.

Have a sound clip and couple of photos..


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jKqLrU


----------



## Barr_end

Mid way through a couple of bits of trackday prep for the car. Nothing other than driving it and taking pictures.
Hopefully have some of these projects finalised and sorted soon and before the track day :lol: 
Couple of minor parts in the post too, well I say post, if the useless company has posted them :roll:

Can't let my other cat steal all the lime light, so here is the other silly bastard :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> .Checked over the entire car and one of which is the dreaded cam follower.
> Can not stress how much running decent oil is worth it. The photos of the follower below are after 12k on an uprated pump. Still in more than usable state, with barely any marks in the harden black coating, let alone rub through points. This is all down to using millers nanodrive.


Tappet looks pretty much brand new! Sclap that thing back in for more fun!


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Tappet looks pretty much brand new! Sclap that thing back in for more fun!


That is exactly what happened :lol: 
Still mid way through some bits, but got alot of others done. Haven't documented a bean.
Hopefully it all gets done and I manage to post it on here before the track day


----------



## nhs99v

Just started on the preventative maintenance thread and going through the parts.

You mention(strongly) the Millers Oil and mention it above here. My TTS is completely standard and I'm not interested in the mapping or tracking it route, which that oil seems to lend itself to - any benefit in using it just for a stock car??

Update: BMW Rochdale selling it on eBay for £51 so bought it anyway! :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

nhs99v said:


> Just started on the preventative maintenance thread and going through the parts.
> 
> You mention(strongly) the Millers Oil and mention it above here. My TTS is completely standard and I'm not interested in the mapping or tracking it route, which that oil seems to lend itself to - any benefit in using it just for a stock car??
> 
> Update: BMW Rochdale selling it on eBay for £51 so bought it anyway! :lol:


Personally I'd say you'd be better off with this regardless if mapped or stock, the oil is really decent.
And for the price you just got it for, I'd say well priced!


----------



## Barr_end

Here's just a few sneak peaks..
I will get it all shown and photos of every change when it's all 100% sorted


----------



## Skateboard

Barr_end said:


> quick interior catch up..
> 
> Finally got some replacement floor mats.
> Now these weren't the ones I ordered/wanted. I wanted the loop material which matches the actual carpet, but the dealer was only able to get these. Don't get me wrong, there isn't anything wrong with these, just prefer without the TT logo, but mats is much better than not!
> Also managed to get my Ali seat bases from Cloude9 in the car.
> These are far better than the untouched steel ones I had which were only temporary, but had been in there long enough to start oxidising. Not only do they look better, but they are far lighter. Seats are an easy weight saver for the full car now.
> 
> Needs a wipe down but looks good in there, maybe big headed to say, but what I've made the interior into looks so good. One of the main reasons as soon as I'm in it, reminds me I can't sell it and not to post the for sale post :lol:
> Still got one or two ideas for in there too :wink:
> 
> Also got a photo of the boot all tied up, net screwed in and harness tucked away, been like this for a fair while, but only pictures are from when the harnesses went in and it was a mess :lol:


My favourite Mk2 build over the years.

Quick question. Which rear seat delete kit did you use?

TIA.


----------



## Iceblue

Car looks good Barr-end even in "sleeper" mode. Still miss the wing though. Have you put on the new wing yet? Also can you provide more detail on the meth octane you are proposing to install..


----------



## Knight-tts

I've been looking into meth the last few months see that aks sell all the parts and one bespoke part made by them to fit the TTS , 750 ish plus fitting (cost I've not found out yet) probably 300


----------



## Iceblue

Thanks and had not heard of meth being used in these cars


----------



## Barr_end

Just a quick one,
Will reply and update as it will be fairly long winded, when I have time and seen what photos I have.
Track day was epic though, big problem being, it's started an addiction :roll: :lol:


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> Just a quick one,
> Will reply and update as it will be fairly long winded, when I have time and seen what photos I have.
> Track day was epic though, big problem being, it's started an addiction :roll: :lol:


I used to track previous cars loads (Elise, Porsche 968) maybe 25 a year. It does become a very expensive hobby and can take it's toll on your car, especially heavier one's like the 968 to TTs. In the end hiring a Caterham was actually more cost efficient! TT's aren't really built for track days IMHO.


----------



## Barr_end

Skateboard said:


> My favourite Mk2 build over the years.
> 
> Quick question. Which rear seat delete kit did you use?
> 
> TIA.


Thank you very much! I appreciate that statement.

This is the Cloude 9 Customs delete
https://cloude9customs.com/product/audi ... at-delete/
However I am now running a proper, structural harness bar. I made the Prototype for Bill. He has the dimensions and these should be available to customers soon.
Hit him up on facebook to ask for an ETA, if you're prefer the 'kit' I have rather than the usual linked above
https://www.facebook.com/Cloude9Customs/



Iceblue said:


> Car looks good Barr-end even in "sleeper" mode. Still miss the wing though. Have you put on the new wing yet? Also can you provide more detail on the meth octane you are proposing to install..


I still haven't remotely touched the new wing :roll: 
Not sure if I will to be honest, still sat spare in the box  
What would you like to know about the Meth man?



Knight-tts said:


> I've been looking into meth the last few months see that aks sell all the parts and one bespoke part made by them to fit the TTS , 750 ish plus fitting (cost I've not found out yet) probably 300


AKS do indeed sell all the parts! 
I however used a different mounting/install solution to most other TFSI uses on Meth.
And managed to get the majority of the kit 'for free'
I believe I have seen the quoted figure of £1400 fitted batted about, due to it taking 3 days for an OEM perfect install with the full interior coming out.



ab54666 said:


> I used to track previous cars loads (Elise, Porsche 968) maybe 25 a year. It does become a very expensive hobby and can take it's toll on your car, especially heavier one's like the 968 to TTs. In the end hiring a Caterham was actually more cost efficient! TT's aren't really built for track days IMHO.


It will indeed become very costly! But it was most certainly worth it.
With the TTS coming in at around 1395Kg I wouldn't call it heavy. I reckon some of my efforts have reduced that too.
Stock TT may not be, but with everything implemented on my car, it was clearly one of the most capable cars on our day, it's biggest failing was easily me :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

So there is a hell of alot to update really.
I think for making it easier, will split it down into the interior changes, track prep parts and the track day itself.
Most of the photos have actually been taken after it all, I did not take much as I went along. So back drop will be the boredom of the drive :lol:

So lets start on the interior...
I probably won't be able to capture it all, and it may not seem it to some, but these final touches, really have improved it no end for me!
I've been playing with gearknob ideas for a while now, behind the scenes and just have not been able to nail it to where I was happy!
I finally just decided to buy the one I'd been after for a fair while, instead of fucking about.
Now this came with it's own complications, at first being ignored by the supplier, then miscommunications. But better late than never, the product arrives and it was well worth all the fucking about. Euro-Impulse shift knob.
The size, feel and weight of this is ideal, makes the shifts just that tiny bit crisper with it's weight and for my big shovel hands and silly fast shifts feels brilliant! Also looks the part too as you'll see below.

I'll also just throw in some description for the AEM meth controller here but not go into massive depth on the kit.
I didn't want it hidden, it's a cool looking thing in my opinion, wanted to have it out, but see it, so I did not need the external LED.
Had a play around and decided my spot and as always I had Billy from https://cloude9customs.com/ to help me
Did not want to ruin the dash, or trims, with holes or marks. So he knocked me up a bracket in minutes and it's like we actually knew what we were doing and worked perfectly.

So have some photos of both of those to break up this rambling.


















































On the subject of the Meth kit, I shall show the rest of the install.
I didn't want the tank/pump in the boot. I'm not a fan on it strapped to the side of the boot/rear quarter.
Especially because mine and Bills good work, I can happily say, even if its big headed, my boot/rear is smart as.
I will give more detail talking about it, as hardware, but the kit was removed from another car.
It had been mounted in the wheel arch and this isn't advisable, but it met what I was looking for in terms of not in the boot.
But I came up with another ideal, the only other space large enough.... Behind the seat :-| 
I was just hoping that would work, but it did actually work really well!
It's rather well hidden, you can see the level as a driver, it does actually fit! 
Only downside is the 'loudness' of the pump is closer to you than if it was in the boot.
Also looking at these photos, it's not finished, I barely got this ready in time for the track day, didn't think it was actually going to pan out, but it did and I still want to paint/wrap the mount and get the lines and wires tidied up.


























Last but probably most noticeable change for interior was the harness swap.
One you get something in your head, it's pretty hard to change it.
From the start I always wanted 3" harnesses as over the years with my experiences with them, they've been nicer.
I didn't search hard enough when I ordered the 2" clubman TSR ones. However they were pretty good as they were easy to use, but you could never get them to sit just how you wanted.
So I have swapped over to a set of 3" TRS black harness, they maybe a bit more fiddly to do up and undo. But they are much better for usage and it has really smartened the interior up in my opinion

I have taken plenty of photos, showing the interior in much more detail for once. Even forgot to take our helmets out at first but I quite like them in there. :lol:


































































So this is the end of this part of the update, hardward updates to follow


----------



## Knight-tts

You got me wanting meth even more now :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

Cool updates as always. Did you consider mounting the reservoir behind the right boot panel? Only has the parking module there on a facelift car which would be easy to relocate. Would obviously need a specifically shaped reservoir if you could source one...

Could have a cutout in the boot panel for the fluid refills with the filler cap painted black? Would be pretty cool in my opinion


----------



## ab54666

It's not just the overall weight of the car on track it's the balance front to rear.

My 968 had around 270bhp and weighed 1185kg. Yet on a track like brands hatch it would lap quicker than a non turbo 911 quite easily and even give a turbo a run for it's money. Namely because I could take corners considerably quicker even if those cars had more on the straights.

I think the TT Mk2 is 62/38, and there in lies the problem, all the weights at the front yet I suspect you've taken weight out of the middle and back making weight distribution even worse.

You've a very quick car, but I think you'd be surprised on what a considerably lower powered different car can do on a track compared to the TT, especially as you improve as a driver.

My TTS has around 340bhp and is much quicker in a straight line than the 968. The 968 I'd pedal brands in about 56-57 seconds, reckon I'd struggle to break 1 minute in the TTS, probably near 1.05.


----------



## wez-li

Great thread, nice updates as usual.



Barr_end said:


>


Are you selling this wing when you fit your new one?

Asking for a friend... (Me )


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Instead of giving up a vent, would something like this work for mounting extra gauges? Evidently you can even customize the dial face and indicator colors. The design seems simple enough that it wouldn't be that difficult to custom make one of these for the Mk2 with a single gauge center-mounted.

https://podi.ca/collections/pods


----------



## ab54666

SwissJetPilot said:


> Instead of giving up a vent, would something like this work for mounting extra gauges? Evidently you can even customize the dial face and indicator colors. The design seems simple enough that it wouldn't be that difficult to custom make one of these for the Mk2 with a single gauge center-mounted.
> 
> https://podi.ca/collections/pods
> 
> View attachment 1


I suspect one of the A Pillar gauge holders may work.


----------



## Cooter

I'm a new TT owner and I've just read most of this thread, all I can say is... blimey, well done mate, that is one nice car, great effort and attention to detail.

and to think I was looking forward to my new phone holder!


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> You got me wanting meth even more now :lol:


It isn't cheap if you're looking to buy it all man!
I need to go out with it and do some in depth logging/testing. Rather than just dragy times, but from that, it has seemed to make a difference!



MT-V6 said:


> Cool updates as always. Did you consider mounting the reservoir behind the right boot panel? Only has the parking module there on a facelift car which would be easy to relocate. Would obviously need a specifically shaped reservoir if you could source one...
> 
> Could have a cutout in the boot panel for the fluid refills with the filler cap painted black? Would be pretty cool in my opinion


I may look into this to be fair man, the tanks are alot bigger than you think, or well at least what I thought :lol: 
Can't really have a tiny one as it would forever be flashing the low level light fault at you!
But this still does interest me, as it would be much cleaner again. I need to have a look me thinks :wink: 
Thank you



ab54666 said:


> It's not just the overall weight of the car on track it's the balance front to rear.
> 
> My 968 had around 270bhp and weighed 1185kg. Yet on a track like brands hatch it would lap quicker than a non turbo 911 quite easily and even give a turbo a run for it's money. Namely because I could take corners considerably quicker even if those cars had more on the straights.
> 
> I think the TT Mk2 is 62/38, and there in lies the problem, all the weights at the front yet I suspect you've taken weight out of the middle and back making weight distribution even worse.
> 
> You've a very quick car, but I think you'd be surprised on what a considerably lower powered different car can do on a track compared to the TT, especially as you improve as a driver.
> 
> My TTS has around 340bhp and is much quicker in a straight line than the 968. The 968 I'd pedal brands in about 56-57 seconds, reckon I'd struggle to break 1 minute in the TTS, probably near 1.05.


Friends got a fully stripped FWD TFSI TT, with the only 'added' weight being a cage.
So his rear is much lighter, car in general much lighter at 1195KG with no driver, and his has still got a perfect 50/50 cross weight.

Certainly won't be changing my car just because there's another that maybe a second or two, or 10 faster, around a circuit that I will never be timing myself on.
It's purely about fun and never claimed it would be the fastest or the perfect track car. 
I always say it to my friends, it isn't a quick car in a straight line, plenty out there faster. But on track or roundabout/B road bashing it's more than enought to throw a smile for me.



wez-li said:


> Great thread, nice updates as usual.
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you selling this wing when you fit your new one?
> Asking for a friend... (Me )
Click to expand...

Thank you man!
Unfortunately I will not be man!
Always keep an RS spoiler as a spare, I had a genuine sat above my wardrobe for the 3 years the old one was on :lol: 
Till I released may aswell aswap it for a rep as I never use it.... Now look :lol:



SwissJetPilot said:


> Instead of giving up a vent, would something like this work for mounting extra gauges? Evidently you can even customize the dial face and indicator colors. The design seems simple enough that it wouldn't be that difficult to custom make one of these for the Mk2 with a single gauge center-mounted.
> 
> https://podi.ca/collections/pods
> 
> View attachment 1


Completely get your thinking here Swiss! I just personally HATE these :roll: 
Mate put a set in his mk4 gold many moons ago and I feel it looks cluttered, but that isn't the reason I dislike them. They end up blocking out so much of the cluster, no matter which position they are in!
But i do appreciate the offer of help!

I'm looking at maybe swapping the head unit out. I think this will be the best bet, the RNSE looks brilliant, but it's function is so dated. Replacing this with an android unit, getting an app like Torque and plugging in a OBD reader so I can have at least what the ECU is seeing, even if this isn't quite as accurate as fitting actual measurements/gauges
I just don't even know where to start looking :lol: 



ab54666 said:


> I suspect one of the A Pillar gauge holders may work.


This isn't actually a bad idea if needing multiple mechanical gauges, a dual holder would possibly not look awful and should hopefully not take up too much of the limited TT window space :lol:



Cooter said:


> I'm a new TT owner and I've just read most of this thread, all I can say is... blimey, well done mate, that is one nice car, great effort and attention to detail.
> 
> and to think I was looking forward to my new phone holder!


Thank you very much man! 
It's taken time, but it has come to a good place as baised as I am to say that :lol: 
Phone holder, seriously is so important :lol: I value mine plenty, things that not only look good, but work are the best things, no matter how small they are!


----------



## DiogodaSilva

This car is amazing, love the interior "race focus" details, the big wing is not my cup of tea, but it kind of makes sense with all this "racing" focus stuff. Congrats man! would a cage be option? Yellow painted 

Take care!

Diogo


----------



## Barr_end

So hardware/track day prep.

I won't go on and bore you with the usual/obvious things, such as tyre pressures, bolt tension checks etc.
I just had a plan in my head of the bits I wanted to try get done.

As you can see earlier in the thread, brakes had already been addressed fairly well, with the RS calipers.
However, I knew these were still going to get really hot.
After my passenger run out at brands a few weeks prior to mine, it really motivated me to get my ass in gear.
By making a set of cooling ducts to run directly to the caliper from the fog grills.
I did mock up the first set up with some ramair ducting, mainly made for intakes and whilst there, did actually buy one for the filter from the grill :lol:

Once it was mocked up and I knew it could work, full lock clearance, not hitting anything it shouldn't on it's path from the grills on both sides. I get a lot better tubing for the internal flow from a mate who had it sat spare.
Of course, I roped in Bill at http://www.cloude9customs.com as he loves me really :lol: He knocked me up some 'reducing' funnels. That I then, covered with fine wire mesh to keep the big nasty bits out. 
These obviously give alot greater area in the fog grill to catch the air and smooth it done into the 50mm/2" tubing.

The other end however, I thought was going to be the challenge, there are some serious builds out there, with custom backing shields, caliper shaped collectors and all sorts.
However, we noticed my TTS 340mm Mtec discs, intake for air, are actually on the outside... :? 
So throwing air at the back of these, is going to have no where near the cooling affect as if they were from behind.

Also looking at other cars, it seemed a very popular option to send it directly to the caliper. Bills on track prep Mk3 Megane included.This actually seemed like a good option, as one of my biggest worries was cooking the brake fluid.
Now this is where alot of people may go really, but there was no better option in my opinion to hold the duct pipework, so they are cable tied... On to the TTRS brake ducts which were fitted onto the wishbones many moons ago.

I can now speak after the day and these worked perfectly! 
I had a small amount of 'fade', the pedal lost a tiny bit of crisp-ness on the laps I was pushing the hardest...
However, I've actually munched my front pads pretty bad :roll: 
I've since re-bled my brakes again since and the fluid was perfect! Still clear and fresh
So the ducts throwing cold air directly at the fluid chamber on the rear of the caliper was spot on, just need some better pads :wink:

I'll stop rambling on now :lol: but some of the photos are the old ramair black tubing, which was only tested full lock and etc, hence those ties not even being timed and others with the current red, which isn't a problem as it can't actually be seen.










































As you maybe just able to see in the last photo...
There is a nice shiny boost pipe. That would be where I plumbed my meth in, stupidly it's one of the only photos I can seem to find.

I should really explain this properly. I got the kit as part payment, for stripping a TTRS of some of it's better parts and swapping them onto a friends, putting his standard parts back on this other RS.
The kit was fitted by a very well known, big name tuner and it was terrible. I have the photos, but I won't go into details too deeply, kits off, and now onto my car!

However this came with it's own challenges! 4 days before the track day when I had everything ready to go, boost pipe made, wiring loom fully plumbed in, locations worked out. Turned it on. Nothing.
Due to the poor placement of the pump in the previous car, it was seized solid. When we stripped it down... Internally it looked like the sea. It was so corroded, I thought that was it. With no idea whether to sack it off or replace it.
But a good friend of mine, took it away, 3 hours into the next day, sent me a video of it working  
Now I might add, not sure what it should sound like, but when it's working it sounds like a rattle snake :lol: 
And that probably down to the dry bearings, but I was able to get it in and worked for the day!

It seems to be extremely popular on the TFSI tuning forum/platform, to use a throttle body spacer, directly into the inlet manifold. But the more I researched and even spoke to someone who solely supplies meth kits. He recommended at least 6-8 inches before a throttle body, for the meth/water mix to atomise and actually cool the air as it's supposed to!
I've heard horror stories written, but not proven of this 'killing' the body, but also spoken to people directly who have run like this, for many miles and some for a very long time and had no issues.

So I mounted mine around 12 inches at a guess from the throttle body, into part of my custom pipework for my cooler.
As said, stupidly I dont have photos, but its around that distance, but also 6-8 inches before the map sensor, so this should actually read the cooler air temps and adjust (as much as it can) timing to maybe add a small increase of power.

The install was only ever for cooling, I'm not expecting 15hp gains and etc, but if it does aid it even a slight amount great!
KO4's are known to run high EGT's and this is a perfect way to aid that.

As said speaking with other owners, I found someone who runs an identical set up to me. Controller, nozzle size, pretty much spot on location in the boost piping too.
However he managed to set his up along time ago and had time on the dyno fine tuning it.
So from that I know the best mix, it's actually 50/50 meth and water, actually 30/70. So this is what I've been running.

Must say, I think, it's noticeable. the first night I got it in and working, it's more aggressive.
Coldish but not damp, was dry, span the traction light up off a roundabout through 2nd and had the back end slightly step out.
I need to get out and do way more to check this, but properly logging the car.
But from the dragy, I've set, well I'd say the same time. but 0.02 second :lol: faster time.
So 100-200kmph in 9.54
however the previous slower time, was with a .90% slope downward, this time is .90% upward!
Dragy slopes are well known for being touchy, but it always has been slower on runs it says are about 0 flat and then more so uphill.

One very small update to throw in here...
https://cloude9customs.com/product/2-0- ... h-can-kit/
They are finally complete, powder coated bracket and everything and on sale! Go grab a catch can kit for your TFSI!


















The last main issue I was facing for track, was not one most would even think about, but have to worry either...

Tow eye
You must have one fitted to the front of your vehicle. Well that's a problem when you don't have a standard crash bar with the thread for it to be able to screw in :roll: :lol: 
I of course was going to have to make something.
Now I really like motorsport looking tow eyes, not the rubbish Luke style strap everyone cable ties to their first motor.

So I managed to make a few, to say the least templates and made one I was really happy with.
Bill once again to the rescue, got it laser cut from 5mm steel, bent up and powdercoated and just in time with about a week spare before the day.

I had kept my old fog grill that was pretty bollocksed from the fox impact, and had been using this with the templates, but when I got the real deal back from the coaters, I decided I like this more than enough to keep it on there, for good.
Out come the dremel on the £100 mint fog grill and it's on!

As you'll see in the first photo below, with all of the other bits located in that grill.

I'm pretty sure that's about it for the actual hardware. Still little bits of fiddling to do, as always.
But again the cars going in the right direction and getting better and better, even if it is only little touches.

But I won't leave you with no track photos, just not the best ones...


----------



## ab54666

Well done, can't beat a track day! Looks like Brands.

Overheating brakes can be an issue, but looks like you've solved that to an extent - what pads are you running?

Edit, like the tow bar but you may find a fussy MOT guy will fail you for it.


----------



## Barr_end

DiogodaSilva said:


> This car is amazing, love the interior "race focus" details, the big wing is not my cup of tea, but it kind of makes sense with all this "racing" focus stuff. Congrats man! would a cage be option? Yellow painted
> Take care!
> Diogo


Thank you very much!
But the wing is now long gone, to another forum member infact!
It is better looking without the wing and decals as much as that did make the car more unique and I still think it worked/suited. Just looks cleaner and classier without.
You did remind me that my avatar and signiture did want updating really though! So bye to those wing photos

Cage would be an ideal! It would add weight, but can't argue with safety. Would love a proper full cage to the dash, but would probably leave it black in all honesty
You too Diogo.



ab54666 said:


> Well done, can't beat a track day! Looks like Brands.
> Overheating brakes can be an issue, but looks like you've solved that to an extent - what pads are you running?
> Edit, like the tow bar but you may find a fussy MOT guy will fail you for it.


It was infact Donington, must say the circuit is brilliant, even if I did need more practise with certain corners and still want more practise :lol: 
Brakes are decent, I will attach photos, the pads aren't really up for the job. 5-6 hard flying laps x10 sessions has really kicked them unfortunately. They still work 70-80% when cold, but they now NEED heat to feel like the used to on the road and they have crumbled.

Toe eye doesn't actually sit past the splitter if I remember rightly and isn't a sharp edge, so I shouldn't ever have any issues with it hopefully!

Still waiting on all track photos so will hold fire so I can truly spam the next post :lol: 
Might do an update post to show you the condition of brake fluid/pads and also and update on what parts, I've already bought and am planning to buy to try get it to a perfect standard, where I am the only thing that lets the car down :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Time for the update most want to see...
The actual track day!

Just bore you with some of the finer details to give people in the information who may want it.
Donington Park was our play ground for the day. The event was technically an MSV hosted day, but the event had been pre-booked completely by the owner of Foxy racing, Richard.
This meant he had sold slots to only people we knew and had done these days before, Or their friends like us.
So we had an open pit/track day like MSV usually would but with only around 50-60 cars. Far less cars to worry about.
I managed 7-8 sessions throughout the day, of which being usually 5-6 flying laps. Could have done more sessions maybe, but wasn't bothered about trying to rush to get out there constantly. Main reason you shall read below.

I was the only one in our group who filled up first thing in the morning. So I started with a nearly full tank once we arrived.
I did around 100-110 miles on track, leaving I had just over 1/4 tank. Not bad at all for all the abuse it saw :lol: 
Didn't need to use the 102 octane pumps they had on site.
Additionally used about 1/2 to 2/3s of my 5L meth tank whilst being at the track.

Now to the car...
It performed very well, in all honesty I was a little surprised at what it could actually do out on track.
It gets driven on the road, pretty hard, but there isn't that many roads it see's, couple of well known A & B roads, but basically roundabout bashing.
Far more to worry about and the sensation of speed, even in the TT which makes things feel slower, is much higher.

But the easiest thing I can put into words is. You simply will not ever have more fun.
Track day is the best thing I have ever done, let alone with the car. Friends told me the bug would bite and it has.
Flying about an open track with your mates is easily the most fun you can have.
More days will be getting booked when my funds allow, there is no question of it.

I will be setting the car up also, more biased to it, which doesn't really need alot to change to be fair.

But if I was handed 3K and said spend that on the car, pre track day, it would of seen a Hybrid turbo, get power up a little, set some faster dragy times etc.
Now, no chance :lol: It does not need it, more power is a nice to have but there is so much more that could be done instead. I would save a big chunk of that to book/insure for the day, anyway... Wishful thinking

There has been points now discovered, which will be improved on, when they can be. Including the driver :lol: 
Car wise however..

Tyres - this ones pretty obvious, the mechanical grip of road tyres is decent and the Goodyears performed well, but there is much more in the car to give. Ideal world is spare set of wheels and semi slicks. But I doubt this will unfortunately happen any time soon. With a relatively low income and House to fund, £1500 for new wheels and tyres isn't affordable 

Oil temp - The reason my sessions were kept to 5-6 flying laps was down to the oil temp. Seeing 125C in that time. I know millers says this is it's operating temp and can take up to 150, but I didn't want to push it higher than that.

So 3 things have been ordered...
- Obviously an oil cooler, research since has shown, pretty much anyone tracking a TFSI wants a 19 row oil cooler! This is huge, but if it's whats needed. Ordered a Hel performance kit, 48 hours after returning home :lol: 
However it is yet to be dispatched :roll: 
- Intercooler delete plates - Many may not of read the install on my 'welly' cooler. But as this is mounted infront of everything, the stock cooler doesn't HAVE to be taken out of the rad pack. And I didn't. Can't remember all the reasons why but I didn't deem it a necessary. Well with that in the way, there will be less air flow through the entire assembly. Time to bin it off. With the front end coming apart for the cooler anyways, seemed like a no brainer to me. they are sat in the parts department already for the days the front end is off!
- Oil temp gauge - Complete bastard trying to scroll through menus whilst out, only doable on the 2 straights at Donington.
Found a few options, including a STACK gauge to match my boost gauge, but at £175 for the gauge and sender AND loosing a vent to fit it, I was hesitant. Got some advise off of another lad how tracks his TT, got a fairly ugly looking, but OBD plug in gauge to try out. Was very in-expensive compared to the stack and I want to see what it's like at least give it a go for the price.

Brakes - Now this is the interesting one..
I didn't suffer with fade, one session, the pedal lost a tiny bit of firmness for about 1/5 of the top travel, but that was it.
Was at the time, very impressed with the pads and discs on track. However, one session I came back in and the discs were blue. Sign that I had over heated the pads. They didn't feel bad, stopped the same as they had.
But once I went in my friends TTRS which has a set of 362mm 2 piece Vibremtechnics and some Endless MX72's in it, I could feel the difference in stopping power in the passengers seat.
The last session I took after this, I actually thought, my brakes were not as sharp as they had been. I thought it was the fluid. 
2 days after, I rebled and re-greased the front assembly. It wasn't the fluid. Cooling ducts had worked perfectly, it was the pads, they have started to crumble. I clearly got them too hot at one point and melted the bonding agent within them.
The more I have no researched after, the more I can come to the conclusion that Brembo don't actually publish enough information :lol: 
They are a brilliant road pad, I've never had any issues and they work so nicely from cold, but they can't deal with proper track abuse.
I'm looking into 2 piece disc options AGAIN, as I have tried before and it didn't go well, with bigger directional cooling veins.
Cooler discs, should mean cooler pads, so the combination of that and better pads, should see me better come the next one!

To some that might seem obvious, to others, you may think I'm over killing it.
But what I want to achieve now, is that the car, no matter what, can go round and round for as long as I want with no issues.
I still had an amazing time and none of this remotely 'ruined' the day, but if I can set it up so the biggest downfall is behind the steering wheel, I'm going to try :lol:

Seriously can not stress just how much fun that day was. Literally the best thing you can do.
When Covid and the governments muppetry rules stops fucking everything up, go book a day! Set your car as best you can, insure it and away you go!

Now with alot of chat, here comes alot of photos to follow it up! With 2 video/sound clips to start..


----------



## MT-V6

Agreed, track days are so much fun. I don't understand people buying performance cars just for road use

I managed to get a day in at Snetterton in late September and had a similar concern to you regarding oil temperature. I need to look into what is available for the V6

I have EBC yellowstuff pads and was impressed with them, though the days after the track the brakes were not as effective. It's gradually come back, which makes me think it's probably the fluid needing bleeding

I have the RS ducts attached to the wishbone, bit not got the front undertray/arch liner parts fitted yet, so similar to you I think improving the cooling is the next step

Finally for me is suspension as I have the stock setup still, so a fair bit of roll and understeer. Lowering springs and uprated rear anti roll bar should sort most of that

It's an expensive hobby


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Has anyone ever looked into the benefits of Water/Methanol with regards to cleaning intake valves over time?

I wonder if it would have any effect in reducing or minimizing the adhesion of the oil vapor and/or carbon build up.


----------



## ab54666

Great read, as a bit of a track day veteran (not in the TT but a Porsche 968 and a Series 1 supercharged Elise) a few thoughts;

1. Driver training, honestly the best money you'll spend, even after say 25 track days a refresher/lesson in your own car pays dividends.
2. Cool down. Make sure your last lap or even two is a sedate cool down lap/s, your car will thank you.
3. Tyres, On both my cars I ran a second set of wheels and track tyres. The only tyres on the Porsche I could do both road and track in were really Nankang's anything else was a bit dangerous on the road. The elise was a little different as very light and I didn't do many road miles.
4. Brake cooling and the right pads are a must, can't help on pads for the TTS, but certainly on the elise I had some race pads from Pagid, on the 968 I went to 993 Turbo callipers and discs so was much less of an issue (far to much breaking to be honest). Also a decent fluid.
5. Set up, my 968 was set up by a team who built a lot of the Porsche Club Cars (one of the guys won the championship a few years back) and it literally made a 3-4 second difference on my lap times.

Despite all the precautions you can take, track days will wear parts much much quicker than on the road.

Also get a decent camera that has GPS and over lay. I had a road hawk camera and used race render 2 software.


----------



## ab54666

PS, is there a water cooled oil cooler for the TTS? usually better than air (and has the effect of heating the oil to temp quicker as well).


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Agreed, track days are so much fun. I don't understand people buying performance cars just for road use
> I managed to get a day in at Snetterton in late September and had a similar concern to you regarding oil temperature. I need to look into what is available for the V6
> I have EBC yellowstuff pads and was impressed with them, though the days after the track the brakes were not as effective. It's gradually come back, which makes me think it's probably the fluid needing bleeding
> I have the RS ducts attached to the wishbone, bit not got the front undertray/arch liner parts fitted yet, so similar to you I think improving the cooling is the next step
> Finally for me is suspension as I have the stock setup still, so a fair bit of roll and understeer. Lowering springs and uprated rear anti roll bar should sort most of that
> It's an expensive hobby


I now understand why alot of friends wanted to drag me along, but our most local track Lydden, is shit. It's a rally cross track and for that it's brilliant, also very good for drifting, but it's not a track day track. At least for me, I won't be out there :lol: 
Oh really? Your 3.2 got hot too?
Interestingly mates with mk4 R32's, one being charged, had no issues, however they weren't as hard on it when I went as passenger 8)

I've had experiences first and third with mates with EBC, I personally won't be touching them myself. But you may be surprised the fluid might be good man!

I'll be honest, I don't think that the RS scoops do a great deal, without the arches, I think a little with, but something is certainly better than nothing!
My brake ducting is 'perfect' in my eyes, 100% puts air to them. That's what is required :lol:

I'd recommend everything suspension wise I have on mine for sure, no issues and compared to the blue RS in the photos, when that was stock 2 weeks before the track day. The difference was massive! Now I've sorted his out with a few things, it's much better too.

It's EXTREMELY expensive hobby when you look at it, but it's one I need to continue for sure!



SwissJetPilot said:


> Has anyone ever looked into the benefits of Water/Methanol with regards to cleaning intake valves over time?
> I wonder if it would have any effect in reducing or minimizing the adhesion of the oil vapor and/or carbon build up.


I believe if you run direct port, or Spacer plate after the throttle body, due to the meth not fully atomising
The 'droplets' help clean the back of the valves. I'm not sure how much though.
This is why I run a catch can, to try reduce the build up as much as is possible!



ab54666 said:


> Great read, as a bit of a track day veteran (not in the TT but a Porsche 968 and a Series 1 supercharged Elise) a few thoughts;
> 
> 1. Driver training, honestly the best money you'll spend, even after say 25 track days a refresher/lesson in your own car pays dividends.
> 2. Cool down. Make sure your last lap or even two is a sedate cool down lap/s, your car will thank you.
> 3. Tyres, On both my cars I ran a second set of wheels and track tyres. The only tyres on the Porsche I could do both road and track in were really Nankang's anything else was a bit dangerous on the road. The elise was a little different as very light and I didn't do many road miles.
> 4. Brake cooling and the right pads are a must, can't help on pads for the TTS, but certainly on the elise I had some race pads from Pagid, on the 968 I went to 993 Turbo callipers and discs so was much less of an issue (far to much breaking to be honest). Also a decent fluid.
> 5. Set up, my 968 was set up by a team who built a lot of the Porsche Club Cars (one of the guys won the championship a few years back) and it literally made a 3-4 second difference on my lap times.
> 
> Despite all the precautions you can take, track days will wear parts much much quicker than on the road.
> 
> Also get a decent camera that has GPS and over lay. I had a road hawk camera and used race render 2 software.





ab54666 said:


> PS, is there a water cooled oil cooler for the TTS? usually better than air (and has the effect of heating the oil to temp quicker as well).


Thank you man!
Regarding you points..
1- I see the point, but I also think, this for me is poinbtless. I'm not looking to be the fastest. I'm simply out there to have fun. With this sort of cost, I'd rather try to continue to improve the car or book more normal days.
2. I thought this was just obvious? Maybe not :lol: I was trying to do 2 every time, but sometimes it was a little heavily trafficed so it was only the 1.
3. As stated in my update, I know the tyres are holding everything back due to mechanical grip, but running a house at my age with my wage packet is no mean feet. £1500 for wheels/tyres simply won't be happening, as much as I want them.
4. There isn't anymore I can do on cooling. I have researched fairly heavily, I have a fair few options on new track pads. It's just purchasing one of these. New road pads have been bought as I think I may of killed the HPs a little too much for them to recover. It's got ATE TYP200 in there and thanks to the ducts, there is not remotely an issue with it, even once rebled.
5. I spent alot of time researching where to put my suspension, I went as aggressive as I felt I could as a road car with the GEO and it does drive mint on the road, I wouldn't ever compromise this. 
I work for Intermotiv in a long way. J who owns it is a suspension specialist, pretty sure it's a masters he has qualification wise and regularly has to design his own custom suspension set ups. His dampening suggests from me playing too and from it seem to be spot on for the weight of the axles and spring rates of the current set up.
With playing with everything, without it being corner weighted it doesn't want anything else. 
I also know I wouldn't see the difference of that on the road for this and ideally it would want doing for each and every circuit. It's not worth it for me on any level.

Oil cooler stock is feed with coolant. But it is sat on the side of the engine block above the transmission.
This on all kits that you're able to buy is deleted and the air cooled cooler is added.The set up I've sourced is recommended by AKS tuning, who are the biggest parts retailer aimed at the TFSI platform, so I'm more than happy with what's already coming. Just need it to arrive!


----------



## MT-V6

To be honest I don't know how hot is safe, but oil reached about 115 degrees, I think normal running is below 100, so every time it got that hot I gave it a break. Same as you, fiddling with the DIS on the main straights was a pain. It's a shame the oil temp screen doesn't stay showing

I was playing it safe more than noticing any issues really. I'd like to look into oil coolers anyway as it sounds like a sensible idea. I believe it should be thermostat controlled but I need to read into it more and find a setup for the VR6


----------



## ab54666

Yes you must have thermostatically controlled otherwise, especially in winter, it'll take far too long for the oil to heat up on road.

I asked about water v air as generally water is considered much better, for one it'll heat up the oil quicker to begin with which is good for the engine and is steadier at cooling than air. Be interested to see the cooler fitted as there must be a few rads in the front of the car now!

Barr_end if your local track is Lydden then you can't be too far from Brands hatch which is my local.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just out of curiosity, with regards to your oil catch can, where did you relocate the charcoal canister?


----------



## ab54666

For oil temp I have like you, a Carista dongle and real dash app.


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> To be honest I don't know how hot is safe, but oil reached about 115 degrees, I think normal running is below 100, so every time it got that hot I gave it a break. Same as you, fiddling with the DIS on the main straights was a pain. It's a shame the oil temp screen doesn't stay showing
> I was playing it safe more than noticing any issues really. I'd like to look into oil coolers anyway as it sounds like a sensible idea. I believe it should be thermostat controlled but I need to read into it more and find a setup for the VR6


Sounds like you played it very safe man! So you'll be more than fine, dependant on the oil selection of course!
Yes it really is a pain, that's why I am sorting a temp gauge out. Just not 100% sure on the route of that yet.

Yes they should indeed have a themostat, so the oil gets up to temp correctly still in cold/on road application.



ab54666 said:


> Yes you must have thermostatically controlled otherwise, especially in winter, it'll take far too long for the oil to heat up on road.
> I asked about water v air as generally water is considered much better, for one it'll heat up the oil quicker to begin with which is good for the engine and is steadier at cooling than air. Be interested to see the cooler fitted as there must be a few rads in the front of the car now!
> Barr_end if your local track is Lydden then you can't be too far from Brands hatch which is my local.


Indeed, the Hel kit I have ordered has a Mocal thermostat supplied with it.
Brands is pretty local to us yes! Around an hour-ish and very looking forward to booking a day there.



SwissJetPilot said:


> Just out of curiosity, with regards to your oil catch can, where did you relocate the charcoal canister?


It hasn't. It's been completed deleted 



ab54666 said:


> For oil temp I have like you, a Carista dongle and real dash app.


Are you sure this is the correct oil temp?
I have already ordered one, OBD gauge and it was reading some random number for oil which was complete wrong.
So far the only item that has worked, is a liquid gauge as it reads the 134 measuring block just like a vagcom.


----------



## ab54666

I'll check tomorrow, but i'm sure when I looked (a couple fo months ago) it was reading 90 for oil temp which is what the car usually runs at when cruising.

PS, let me know when you book brands and i'll see if I can pop along.


----------



## Barr_end

Been a bit slack.
Done a terrible job of my oil cooler, well lets just say it made a mess.
However it is complete, on and working and looks good in the bay.
I shall try to update soon, there's also as always, more parts in the post :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

Still awaiting parts. Or should I say, just the one part
Getting a little frustrated with it to be honest! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyways, I realised I never updated this on quite a few things that had happened, so we shall just start with the one.

One of the biggest being the state of my brakes after Donington.
Only the pads basically. 
Discs have seen some heat, but are perfectly fine.
Fluid got bleed but again looked just as it had gone in.

Pads on the other hand... See below, supre cracked, very 'glazed'
I have completely overheated them. Didn't realise, just how bad though, could feel they were not right, ore like what they used to be, but...
Needed to do a short stop from around 60mph, the other week and honestly thought it was the end of the TTS, if there wasn't enough room to eventually swerve, it would of been. They just had lost all stopping power with foot buried in the carpet.

Pulled them out the next day to inspect, rebled the fluid and found the mess which you will see
Stuck them in a linisher, through the cracks and shiny surface at work, but this still has not returned their proper effectiveness or feel, maybe at 60% pre track day at best.

HP2000 brembos are an ideal road pad, very good from cold, nice feel, I'd say if you're light on your brakes (unlike me) you'd be able to do evening sessions on track with little issue. BU they as proved can not take a beating, from me on track :lol:

New set up coming soon, if they ever fucking turn up :roll:


















I'll also end this with how the car looked from the subsequent needed upgrades realised at Donington.
Dumped in forwards on the drive for the first time ever...
Then was left like the last photo for the most part of 10 days, it's the longest I've ever been without the car in 4+ years and easily the most grief it has ever given me.
But at least it is, sorted now!


----------



## IPG3.6

Oh dear that's no good but thank god there was no terrible incident.

What caliper and rotor setup was this happening on?


----------



## nhs99v

You need to get yourself one of those little canopy things to work under mate - can't be any fun lying around in the open this time of the year!


----------



## HOGG

nhs99v said:


> You need to get yourself one of those little canopy things to work under mate - can't be any fun lying around in the open this time of the year!


Told him build a car port off the wall when he moved house...

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Oh dear that's no good but thank god there was no terrible incident.
> 
> What caliper and rotor setup was this happening on?


Not that either have anything to do with the pad failure... I'm now interested in to why you ask  
But it's on the set up shown in the thread man, TTRS brembo 4 pots, Vagbremtechnic adaptors, 340mm Mtec TTS discs.



HOGG said:


> nhs99v said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get yourself one of those little canopy things to work under mate - can't be any fun lying around in the open this time of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Told him build a car port off the wall when he moved house...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I've still never understood how people need this :lol: 
If a job needs doing, it gets done regardless, how I've always been with any car, not even my own.
Yeah it sucks being in the wind and rain, but sometimes, needs must :lol:

It is something to consider though, as I don't own the garage I am still waiting on the owner to move in and ask, before even considering wasting any time and effort on it!


----------



## Barr_end

So updates..
They'll probably get split up into single posts as I can see this becoming even more long winded than normal.
So I will try and keep them in 'order'.

Which means, oil cooler!
What a drama.
I'll try keep it as short as possible, but basically the oil temps on track were my biggest 'issue'
I was still managing 5-6 full flying laps at Donington with no traffic, but at this point I would HAVE to call it and go on cool downs for the sake of oil temps.
Millers say the operating temp is 125, and breaks down at 150+ but I don't like seeing those temps.

Obviously this is a full front end off job, but I tried to keep the actual radiator in place so I did not have to play with coolant.

So oil cooler obviously to keep the temps low, but alot of people won't know that when I fitted my front mount intercooler, I left my original intercooler in place.
At the time the delete plates weren't easy to get and expensive and I was also lazy :roll: 
But this meant I had another restriction for airflow getting into the radiator and that how the stock 'oil cooler' works.
So this time round, I ripped it out. Installed the delete plates and this has created the area for which my oil cooler for it to sit within.
Additionally as you will see from the photos below the aircon rad had certainly seen better days so I sourced a replacement.

This is where the fun began and the car started fighting me back.
I had to get another aircon rad as I put a hole in that nice silver one, so it was replaced by another new black one, more expense and annoyance added to this job.
However this hole was created from finally, correctly mounting my 'welly' front mount cooler, much better than I done in previous occasions and it's now solid, so even more improvement in this one big job.

But that wasn't even the start of the fight :roll: :lol:

I'll try keep this simple, I ran out of hose for the cooler as I didn't have enough.
I had the rest of the car all back together, all mounted up bar the headlight as this is where I placed the thermostat. Fresh Oil and filter in etc etc.
I had the adaptor plate on the engine block in, cooler mounted, plate to thermostat lines plumbed and thermostat up to the cooler but hadn't connect it into the fittings, the pipe back from cooler to thermostat was where I did not have enough hose and was only around 500mm short, so was completely missing.

Packed up went in, cleaned up, shower, changed cloths, but for some stupid reason, I had a thought...
Oh I better go check it still works/starts :roll: 
Out I went, cracked it over, ran but sounded bad, so shut it off, No idea why to now I did this.

I started the car with the oil system not as a closed loop!
The thermostat is in the return line from the cooler, not the feed line. 
So I shot about 2L of oil out the end of the cooler pipe which wasn't connected, when I let it run for the 12-20 seconds it was on.

This 2L of oil was all down the rad pack, plastic slam panel, aircon rad, the lot.
You name it on the front of the car/engine it had oil all over it, as did my nice new drive (as you'll also see in photos below)

Cleaned this up best I could, got some more hose, plumbed it all in, got it working. winner... NOPE
It leaked [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Between the new adaptor plate and the oil separator housing it was leaking.
New gasket was all that was needed to stop it... 
But to do so, full strip down again! Oil out, front end off, the lot. 
So all in all, I did this job about 3 times over, due to my own stupidity.

So back together again, all looking good. Took it out for a drive, all seemed well, until I got under it again....
I've never seen so much oil, where it shouldn't be [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
So it wasn't leaking, it was all the oil that I shot into the rad pack, with hot radiator fins making it thinner and alot of air flow from 'speed' :lol: 
It had been pushed out and thrown it everywhere!

Couple more drives like this to try get it all out, I took it down local jetwash, took fan pack off the back, washed all that and jacked it up and shot the underside plenty.
Then used degreaser and a hose back at home.
It was finally time to return the under-tray back on and call this job complete.

I have had it very easy really with this car and it's work. I haven't really made any 'mistakes'
So it was always going to happen eventually, but boy did it, bit me hard this time.
I am so glad this job is done and has finally worked out well, giving the car plenty of improvements

If you're wanting to fit a cooler to a TFSI, learn from me :lol: 
So it's the bit people like, photos...


----------



## IPG3.6

Oh no!!! That one lapse in train of thought leading to disaster is always annoying.

At least your soldiered on and got the result you were after! Did you have oil temp readings to post up to compare before and after?

I don't think this is as much of an issue on n/a due to not having to have oil lubricate a turbo but I wasn't watching oil temps. Would be good to know.


----------



## Iceblue

Hats off Barr-end, a hilarious incident well described despite the PITA consequences which you ultimately dealt with. Look forward to the next track day outcome with your latest mod


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Oh no!!! That one lapse in train of thought leading to disaster is always annoying.
> 
> At least your soldiered on and got the result you were after! Did you have oil temp readings to post up to compare before and after?
> 
> I don't think this is as much of an issue on n/a due to not having to have oil lubricate a turbo but I wasn't watching oil temps. Would be good to know.


We all make mistakes! Mine was just rather big one :lol: 
Before on the road, I have not seen over 105 on this hardware, map and oil.
I haven't driven the car quite as hard due to the brakes, but even still not seen over 95 yet!

I have friends running charged R32 and not, well at least at the time of Donington it wasn't :roll: 
Both don't have oil temp issues, however the charged one, certainly wasn't having as much as abuse as I let the TT have  
Get a gauge on yours and monitor it! Wouldn't do any harm



Iceblue said:


> Hats off Barr-end, a hilarious incident well described despite the PITA consequences which you ultimately dealt with. Look forward to the next track day outcome with your latest mod


Thank you man, all self inflicted mind :lol: 
Well there is plenty more updates/mods to come.... 8)


----------



## Barr_end

Next update

Reading oil temp..

If anyone has same clocks/set up on their TT/TTS you will know how much of a pain it is to read oil temp.
Unlike lucky RS owners, where it shows up on the lap timer.
The time/effort to scroll through menus to get to the oil temp, for it to disappear 30 seconds later, it was very hard doing this flying around Donington, the double straights meant on either, it was just able manageable whilst going flat out.
Not remotely practical and I will not be doing this.

So ther was alot of effort in research thrown here.
I spoke to another TT lad, who's on here infact and heavily tracks his. Bought a gauge he recommends, it read completely wrong :roll: :? 
Back to drawing board. Was looking like the only option was to go with a matching Stack gauge and probe and loose another vent in the centre of the dash.

However a good friend bought and RS, I stripped all the good parts off this for him and I got to keep a the Meth kit, which I'm now questioning if I posted an update in here :lol: My memory is fucked.
He also eventually let me have a liquid gauge that had come in the car, once we realised, this basically functions as a VAGCOM and reads the correct temp, through the correct channel.

It was mounted in a a vent and in my opinion looked awful.
So I pulled it apart, cut the circuit board, modified a casing from work - VERY VERY roughly, this was purely made to test positioning within the car: on dash, or round mirror, or up in the sunstrip and etc and was all set for my next stage of the plan...

Until I came back to my work desk to discover it knocked off my desk, screen down. You'll be able to guess reading this what that means..

I still do not know who did it, but after a few days of investigating, it uses a screen/display, not seen in a phone since around 2008. I can not find one written in English or that appears to offer shipping here.

I thought it was done for, however, you shall see below it is still, just, barely usable. But it is!

So I've covered the broken part of the screen, temporarily and will be making a better case anyways, but one that hides this in the way I have, just in a presentable manner, but even for now I have a working oil temp gauge that doesn't take 30 seconds and 10+ button presses to actually read.

So now I can read my oil temp, quickly and easily as well as intake temps, exact coolant temp and Exhaust gas temps!
Shame about the screen but it functions just enough for what I need!

Has proven that the cooler works, on the road, even with as much abuse as the OLD :wink: brake set up can take, I haven't seen over 95 degrees yet.
It's also now had the cable all tucked in, so it looks decent enough mounted up at the top of the screen behind the sun strip and I do have a splitter for the OBD so I can still use my VAGCOM and keep the liquid gauge plugged in and retaining it's memory, but at this point, that is a very low priority job :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6

Nice work with the display. You'll love when i get colourmfa up and running in the 8j 

P.s. you can upload the correct flash file to the cluster in order to get oil temp in the lap timer. I've done this to my white cluster from a 3.2.


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Nice work with the display. You'll love when i get colourmfa up and running in the 8j
> 
> P.s. you can upload the correct flash file to the cluster in order to get oil temp in the lap timer. I've done this to my white cluster from a 3.2.


Ian you've now dropped yourself into this...
How do you manage to do that 8)
It maybe a little late but it'll still be handy to have in in another screen, although I currently have the laptimer completely deselected from the list :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

And onto the next update
This was a very last minute decision and luckily it all happened very fast and went well, even if it was fiddly!
It's actually the freshest update too, done the week before christmas!

Front door speakers
I've always found the stock TTS's 'uprated' speakers, fine. Obviously they aren't great, but they aren't bad, if that makes sense.
But driving it round in the last few weeks, the speaker in the passenger door fully failed, every base tone would create and awful farting noise. If you've has speaker fail before you'll know what I mean.

Did some research, and got a set of Focal ISU200's
There is a company out there that makes a full 'bolt on kit' but where is the fun in that.
I bought the correct wiring adaptors and rings and speakers.
Took wiring adaptors and the crossovers to work and got them all sorted.

So when I had one dry afternoon I got outside and started to play.
Obviously door cards out the way, old speaker into the bin, adaptor bolted in, drilled hole for wiring to get to the speaker, all tied up neat and fully mounted and that part wasn't so bad at all.

But the tweeters on the dash were a little more fun
I actually had to take the A/B pillar to get at the wiring for the tweeter to tuck all the crossover & excess wiring in.
Additionally to get the tweeter under the grills, I had to modify their case slightly so the wires came out the side and it could sit fully flush in the dash hole. I still need to get this a little better as the grill isn't seated 100%
However this holding the slightly smaller diameter Focal tightly and doesn't seem to move around.

I haven't actually be able to test the improvement these have made alone.
I'm still not sure I will be keeping the RSNE or if I go, if I will get an small in dash amp, if I will also put some speakers in the rear doorcards.
But I do need to see what it sounds like in there with just the front speakers, so I will report back for anyone interested


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> Ian you've now dropped yourself into this...
> How do you manage to do that 8)
> It maybe a little late but it'll still be handy to have in in another screen, although I currently have the laptimer completely deselected from the list :lol:


It's tricky and requires the right hardware (something like X-prog) along with opening the cluster and getting to the main PCB. Then it's soldering hookup wire to specific points on the board, also lifting up some components too, which then allows the file to be updated.


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian you've now dropped yourself into this...
> How do you manage to do that 8)
> It maybe a little late but it'll still be handy to have in in another screen, although I currently have the laptimer completely deselected from the list :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tricky and requires the right hardware (something like X-prog) along with opening the cluster and getting to the main PCB. Then it's soldering hookup wire to specific points on the board, also lifting up some components too, which then allows the file to be updated.
Click to expand...

Soldering, no issue.
But finding an X-prog is going to be hard for me, so maybe the liquid gauge with no back up will be good enough :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6

ColourMFA it is then :wink:


----------



## Barr_end

Now this will probably be the most interesting of recent updates for most..

Brakes!
After killing the Brembo HP2000 pads around Donington, it was onto the web for research!
I wanted something that still more than usable on a daily basis, no awful pedal feel for lack of confidence and no issues with a high cold bite, but needs to handle track abuse.

So I've discovered many cars actually share the pad shape/size in other calipers. 
This made research alot easier focusing on the actual pads I would be able to buy. But obviously also I read on many varying forums about track compounds.

Additionally my misses bought a new car and it's brillaint. 
Megane RS 250 CUP, which also funnily enough is one of those cars which shares it's pad shape with the TTRS calipers.
It's running a set of CL RC6 and they feel great, little more pedal modulation than I'm used to, I do like a very immediate sharp pedal, but I gelled well with it after a short time of driving it.
Only downside is they were awfully noisy, me being me, I had to take it apart and have a fiddle, I did manage to massively reduce this however. 
They do still make noise, but enough to now live with it for the performance & feel they offer. It's mainly now just happening when pulling up to a dead stop.
Still going to get people looking at you as if the car is broken :lol:

Now the RC6 was also one of the most highlighted pad compound within my search, so I decided to go with them!

Now to discs..
The Mtec 340mm TTS discs have been faultless to be fair, I've run 2-3 sets now and always been good.
They did get very hot, stained blue, bubbled and flaked the paint I put on them, but didn't judder or cause any issues even with this heat on Donington.
But they have seen 2 different pad compounds, 4 sets of pads, some hard road miles and then the track day.
Thought it would be nice to give them a break :lol: but also try again at going 2 piece for more cooling and some more weight shedding.

Maybe this is a little over kill as what I've currently done hasn't shown fault, so a NEED for them..
To me, it might come across in this thread, I try not to do things by half.

Again more research and chat with a lad who heavily tracks his TT, there was only really one proper option. Tarox
Once you start to look and see how they are made, with the heat treating process and being machined from bits of billet, you can understand why they are. However this does come at a cost, a big one.

Luckily I managed to get some discount thanks to the Black Friday sales and through Awesome GTI I managed to purchase a set of Tarox Bespoke 345mm 2 piece discs.
Dellivery was a pain, Tarox Italy are useless, Tarox UK tried very hard and their customer service is decent.

Anyways they did arrive, in time before Christmas and I must say just opening the box, they looked class. But also interesting huge.
Did still when placed next to the 340s, I mean yes they are 5mm bigger, but it looks much more.
But I got them on, went so quickly and smoothly thanks to the 4 pots and everything being very lubed with the correct grease. Hubs and calipers cleaned up really well before I managed to get them back on.

What I didn't do however, was file the tiny radius onto the edges of the pad, like I did for the misses megane.
Oh boy was that a mistake.
I drove it around for about 50 miles, the noise was horrendous, like seriously. Terrible.
I then did some more increasing heat cycles and bedded the pads in. This made a noticeable improvement, but still worse than when we picked misses megane up.
So I got to use friends workshop as it was showing rain rain rain, standard UK at this time of year.
Got them out and filed the edges off, much much better. Only made a tiny bit of noise once.

As he's a detailed he even helped sort the terrible state of the car out.
Due to the weather and plenty of houses around us not being finished, our road and the one leading out the estate is like a swamp [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And that is where it's sat since, Teir 4 was announced that night I sorted the pads out and it's clean and I've had no need to drive it through the mud bath since :lol: 
Have done fair bit over 100 miles on the brakes, not quite enough for a full on reveiw, but the stopping power is immense.
So much greater with less pedal pressure than the HP's even when they were pre-cooked, it's been very easy to trigger the ABS in the damp/wet & cold conditions most of the drives it has had, have been in.

EDIT: Have driven a little more since this update was written!
The brakes work so so well! Still trying to work on the loudness, but it is what it is :lol: 
If it doesn't change, I will live with it for the stopping power.

Also this is not the last update :roll: 
I have bought more and more things have been fitted! There will be regular updates like this rolling in on the start of 2021 

I shall get some dragy runs logged when I put some more miles on them, but to be fair, I think both under a hard stop will be similar, purely down to the tyres. But they'll show a massive difference in sustainability and endurance when put through proper use on track!


----------



## Knight-tts

Those disks are sexy 8) looks amazing


----------



## IPG3.6

I'm glad you got the brakes sorted! Would've been a terrible accident if the other ones were to break on a track day.

Not only do the tarox look great but also have a good reputation. What were the ones ones brand name?


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> Those disks are sexy 8) looks amazing


That was another benefit to it, they do look the part too! 



IPG3.6 said:


> I'm glad you got the brakes sorted! Would've been a terrible accident if the other ones were to break on a track day.
> 
> Not only do the tarox look great but also have a good reputation. What were the ones ones brand name?


I wouldn't of taken it back on track with the old pads, even linished down through cracks they were 60-70% of what they used to be pre-track day, bad enough on road with not enough pedal confidence :lol: 
I'm not sure what you mean by the end part man?

Unfortunately - for progress - with the new UK national lockdown, my work lifts partner has got funny, so the TT is back to being a proper daily  
Means I can't leave it in parts for a week like has happened recently...
So the best new update/part that I have in a box waiting can't really be fitted  
However I do already have updates I need to update this with, just need the time to type :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts

Come on mate don't keep us waiting


----------



## IPG3.6

Sorry I meant what brand were the *old ones?


----------



## Rae31

Hello, do you have a link or info where you got this spoiler from? I love it


----------



## Barr_end

Rae31 said:


> Hello, do you have a link or info where you got this spoiler from? I love it


As documented in the thread, the blade itself was Japspeed, everything else I custom made to fit.



IPG3.6 said:


> Sorry I meant what brand were the *old ones?


The old discs were Mtec man, as stated, there wasn't anything wrong with them, not even lipped, so nowhere near minimum thickness and the surface wasn't too sad. I just wanted to do things right/once.



Knight-tts said:


> Come on mate don't keep us waiting


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looks like I need to do some typing :roll:


----------



## Knight-tts

Barr_end said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mate don't keep us waiting
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Looks like I need to do some typing :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes you do ASAP :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

I'll keep the long paragraph of the latest addition actually on the car for when I have enough to time check it over.
But for now, is the sneak peak of the latest mod and a good photo I like of the car..


----------



## Iceblue

How much higher will the gear stick be


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Oh this is going to be interesting!!


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> How much higher will the gear stick be


From a calculated guess, it'll be 50-70mm higher than OEM.
I have set my current gearknob I think about 20mm higher than OEM already.
Top I don't think will reach being level with the bottom of the steering wheel, which I have on the highest possible adjustment.
So it's not going to be daft high or maybe even noticeably higher than OEM.

WIll find out when I get it in :lol:



SwissJetPilot said:


> Oh this is going to be interesting!!


Got a general understanding of what is going to be needed and have taken the prop of a few times. It's the entire central heatshield removal that is worrying me a little


----------



## jimojameso

That shifter is awesome!! I can't wait to see that installed and hear the difference! I have always wanted one like that.


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> That shifter is awesome!! I can't wait to see that installed and hear the difference! I have always wanted one like that.


I'll update once I can get it in 8)


----------



## Barr_end

I think many times I have mentioned that the rear diffuser I made many moons ago wasn't actually finished.
Yet I continued to run it for ages with 0 change. Don't get me wrong there was nothing wrong with it, but it wasn't quite how I wanted it after making it at the time.

I actually removed it about more like 12 months ago and templated the inner part of the fins which mounts/houses them into place.
So I could make new ones. I haven't been able to get my hands on the right material and some 3mm has been sat in the shed as long as I had the templates.

Over the christmas break, thought, why not. Least I can make it look right how I wanted it and it still not be finished correctly :lol: 
Reason the diffuser and templates came off all that time ago, is I bought a rain light  
I have wanted one for a long time and like said, bought one ages ago. It was time I pulled my finger out.

So using about 4-5 hours over 2 of the down days between Christmas day and New Years I've completed the actual look I wanted.
One day I did the rain light, the next I did the diffuser fins.
Diffuser fins aren't really worth talking about, make a shape, cut it out with a grinder, sit with said grinder, dremel, file and fettle it for ages until it sits good enough on the diffuser/car,
But you'll see below, there is a very big difference from the old V1 design.

However the rainlight was little interesting. 
I've chosen to use this as my fog light. With time to come I shall make this actually flash/function like a true rain light, but for now it's not got any silly switch in the interior and works off the OEM fog light, still no worries with MOT either.

As a result of how I wanted it, I had to completely gut the OEM fog. Cut the back out, cut a hole in the lens, sprayed it black. 
Then made 2 custom brackets that are bolted behind that allow the rainlight to mount through the original foglight.
Being LED I had to make a wiring loom for the car to be happy with the rainlight, but got that sorted, just have no photos.

So here is the new and improved rear end in the daylight...
Even gave the old exhaust tips a shine up.


----------



## Knight-tts

Looks great love the rain light


----------



## Iceblue

Very custom and wish I could just buy one


----------



## IPG3.6

How did you go about fabbing these up @Barr_end? The strakes look great and would be interested in seeing the rest of the diffuser's design under the car.

Was reading up about rear diffusers here and looks like there's quite a lot to them!

Get it right and our cars really do suck! haha


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> Looks great love the rain light


Thanks man!
When I eye'd it up on the old fins, it didn't look all that and after all this time was like really!
Then once the new fins on a stood back, was proper chuffed :lol:



Iceblue said:


> Very custom and wish I could just buy one


Thanks man, what bumper are you looking to put one onto?
At the time I did the first design I couldn't find any for the TTS, but now there are a few! 8)



IPG3.6 said:


> How did you go about fabbing these up @Barr_end? The strakes look great and would be interested in seeing the rest of the diffuser's design under the car.
> 
> Was reading up about rear diffusers here and looks like there's quite a lot to them!
> 
> Get it right and our cars really do suck! haha


In simple terms, I have cut slits into the valance, leaving just a small lip of joint material at the bottom.
Then make the fins slot into those slits and almost 'hook in'. With the old material, the sides had a friction fit to them.
Then I made some small L brackets that sit behind, these are riveted to the valance, but bolted to the fins so the fins are easily removed,

I'm not sure how else I can word it, but if I take it off any time soon or can get a decent photo, I'll ping it over to you!

At the moment, I still haven't fabricated my underfloor/flatfloor which I have plans to do.
Going to try link that into this diffuser so it does actually have a functional benefit, not just cosmetic.

Latest update is due as Friday, I managed to get the box in a previous post in the car 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## toddjoseph

This got to be one of the best TT's ive seen. Job well done mate. ps: i love the side stripes.


----------



## Barr_end

toddjoseph said:


> This got to be one of the best TT's ive seen. Job well done mate. ps: i love the side stripes.


Thank you very much for the kind words man!

Along with needing to give you guys the shifter update.
This package just arrived in the post today 8) 
Fingers crossed they work!


----------



## Barr_end

Another larger update that might take a large interest.

Coolerworx shifter!

With the car already having front/back short shifter, side/side short shifter, draft 42 solid endlink bushes, diseel geeks super slider bush, also with the latest addition of the weight metal gearknob.
I thought the shifter was as good as it ever could be.

But with the misses fairly recently purchased Megane MK3 RS CUP, having a coolerworx in it, showed how nice this makes the car. As the rest of her shifter components are standard.

One came up, 'second hand' brand new in the box on one of the many TT facebook groups and well I couldnt say no :lol:

Grabbed myself the few bits I would need additionally for the install - exhaust gasket & loctitie copper silicone, this is seriously the best exhaust 'paste' you can use!

First dry day we had I jumped on it.
As some may know, but the shifter box, bolts in above, but removes out the bottom..
Means exhaust, prop and heatshield off.
Prop fought me a little, but other than that job was fairly straight forward. Refit was pretty much all in the dark and it went really well! Was shocked to say the least.

Also the coolerworx didn't require nearly as much modifications as I was expecting.
Little work on one of the shifter cables so it could lock into place properly.
Then inserting it into the car on stands without battering it.
Console sides didn't need any trimming, just rear bolt holes needed enlargening/drilling.
Then set up the actual shifter itself, took fair bit of fiddling and adjustment on my current shifters so it wasn't stupidly short. But I can continue to fettle with this whenever and it feels like its in a fairly good place as is.
Had to fettle with the ashtray, I've managed to only loose that! With fair bit of work, managed to keep the 12v power feed/socket which is a right result.

So still retained the interior looking spot on with the addition of the actual shifter.
Now I'm currently running this with no gaiter, I tried both... As you'll see below
Current thinking for now, no gaiter is the better of the 2 odds. 
As the gaiter is so loose fitting and the shifter is framed by the circle trim, it doesn't look thrown in with a big hole cut in the car.
Also get to see the actual mechanics of the shifter which is nice!
But I can swap between the 2 as I like

Only done a few little drives but it feels brilliant!
Not sure it's been said in here before, but with nickname of human DSG...
My gearshifts are fairly aggressive & fast, can still happily bang through gears on the coolerworx, just feels more precise than before and is so rewarding/engaging.

So glad I bought this and managing to get it in a day was a bonus..
So photos, I'll throw the 2 with gaiter first, which I don't prefer then the rest


----------



## jimojameso

I absolutely love the shifter! Quite fancy one of those! Can you do a little vid of yourself changing gear with it so i can see the throw? 

I also like it with the gear gaitor.


----------



## Iceblue

Barr_end said:


> Thanks man, what bumper are you looking to put one onto?
> At the time I did the first design I couldn't find any for the TTS, but now there are a few!


I have the boring pre-facelift version with the very plasticy look. Fortunately it is quite small so it does not detract too much from that smooth and well rounded rear end lol. Any recommendations well received.

Love the new gear shift and agree gaitor off suits the style. Don't mind the gator on either so you can adjust for the ocassion. Just don't put little Johnny in the passenger seat as his hand may become a victim of the human DSG... :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> I absolutely love the shifter! Quite fancy one of those! Can you do a little vid of yourself changing gear with it so i can see the throw?
> 
> I also like it with the gear gaitor.


Thanks man!
As said in the write up though, there is still many other shifter components fitted to the car.
So unless you have the same set up, it wouldn't really help as throw will be miles different.
I'm guessing you're in an RS too, which doesn't have a short shifter for on top the gearbox available



Iceblue said:


> [
> I have the boring pre-facelift version with the very plasticy look. Fortunately it is quite small so it does not detract too much from that smooth and well rounded rear end lol. Any recommendations well received.
> 
> Love the new gear shift and agree gaitor off suits the style. Don't mind the gator on either so you can adjust for the ocassion. Just don't put little Johnny in the passenger seat as his hand may become a victim of the human DSG... :lol:[/quote
> 
> Ah so you have a non S-line rear bumper?
> There are actually more options for those! Than the S-line options :lol:
> 
> I still haven't made my mind up at all on the gaiter :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

With all of the bigger updates and the succession of item after item showing up or me manufacturing something :lol:

Small updates have completely slipped this.
Try with these as I think they may help others with the information you see, but also there is more to always having big/new/shiny/unique parts!

So a small one which many could of experienced, but many wouldn't actually have happen.
When you fit a TTRS spoiler, in which ever way... Genuine, with a new base plate, mounting it on the flap spoiler..
You NEED to turn he spoiler 'off', but decoding it, so that you don't get the light on the dash.
This is of course no issue, and well known, but it does actually cause another issue.

This was sort of know before, but I hadn't really know why. But Donington Park really highlighted it drastically and I didn't want the car to keep doing this on me...

Over 100mph with the traction off, it was automatically turn back on!

So I did loads of research but couldn't find a great deal, but mates TTRS and another he bought with a friend both did not have this issue.
I looked closer at their cars and dug some more.
I found out some info and tested it with my car. 
I turned the spoiler back on. Went for a drive, but the motor struggles to lift the RS spoiler at speed.
However with it already put up manually and at a slower speed and going up to speed. Traction stayed off.

This sealed it for me, the issue is the car can't see the spoiler is up and thinks that it isn't safe and throws traction back on.
So quick thought, grabbed the spare spoiler I have in the shed, chopped it's wiring off, soldered the 2 wires which are for the upper micro switch, which is the only difference from when spoiler is up, from down.

Uncoded the spoiler as before, but now with my DIY loom in...
Up to speed, no traction off, repeated this several times to check and all good!

So next track day, I can go back to having the choice of it being on or off.

My phone had a bit of a melt down and clearly hasn't got the photos of my loom...
But what reminded me to post this, is the photo below, that I found in the friends TTRS when trying to find one of the typical rear boot leaks :lol: 
This must be the OEM way of doing exactly as I have with the loom.

]


----------



## MT-V6

That's weird about the spoiler, surprised that the RS would even have the wiring in place for the spoiler at all, as the wiring diagrams don't show it. Could your friends RS have come with the electric spoiler originally and has been swapped over?

I reckon you'll eventually go with the gear gaiter fitted as soon as you've dropped a few things down the gap haha


----------



## Knight-tts

You can spec a TTrs with electric spoiler from factory


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> That's weird about the spoiler, surprised that the RS would even have the wiring in place for the spoiler at all, as the wiring diagrams don't show it. Could your friends RS have come with the electric spoiler originally and has been swapped over?
> 
> I reckon you'll eventually go with the gear gaiter fitted as soon as you've dropped a few things down the gap haha





Knight-tts said:


> You can spec a TTrs with electric spoiler from factory


I'm not overly sure what the score is, whether the wiring for the spoiler is in all models just unused. Or if this has been retrofitted.
But there was enough for me to see, ontop of the little I found researching, that it maybe a way for me to fix my issue..
And it has worked perfectly  
Others who do the swap, as many do, may not do over 100mph with traction off, but with that info, they can if they so choose :lol: 
Also the RS in question plug as you can see, is made using a vag group repair wire. So even if this was done via someone else, it was done nicely.

Just a teaser of the latest 'big' part update...


----------



## EBC Brakes UK

MT-V6 said:


> Agreed, track days are so much fun. I don't understand people buying performance cars just for road use
> 
> I managed to get a day in at Snetterton in late September and had a similar concern to you regarding oil temperature. I need to look into what is available for the V6
> 
> I have EBC yellowstuff pads and was impressed with them, though the days after the track the brakes were not as effective. It's gradually come back, which makes me think it's probably the fluid needing bleeding
> 
> I have the RS ducts attached to the wishbone, bit not got the front undertray/arch liner parts fitted yet, so similar to you I think improving the cooling is the next step
> 
> Finally for me is suspension as I have the stock setup still, so a fair bit of roll and understeer. Lowering springs and uprated rear anti roll bar should sort most of that
> 
> It's an expensive hobby


Hi, We would be interested in hearing more detailed feedback about your experience with our YellowStuff pads, why not drop me an email at [email protected] and let's see what we can do for you? EBC Brakes


----------



## Barr_end

Here is just a simple, poor :lol: photo of the rain light actually functioning in the dire weather we've had as of late.
This was taken at around the time the fresh exhaust tips had arrived, but not all the components to mount them...


----------



## Barr_end

Seats...

For the price, my old Motamec seats were very good, do not have a vad thing to say on them.
They were FIA approved, comfortable and minus the red (for my cars theme) they were a very nice looking seat.
But they were fairly tight, I'm 34 waist, but bigger thighs and shoulders, bit of a funny build. I was just on the borderline for them.
They were snug, not uncomfortable but it was also pain for my partner to drive because of her hips.

I actually wanted to purchase Motamecs GP1 seat when I ordered my Evo ones, but bottled the wrap around idea.
Kind of glad I did, as I sat in one of my friends the other week and couldn't see shit :lol: Same for another friends Corbeau Revenges, but these being XL made me realise this was a much better feel/fit for me.

So I had been looking for a set of GT width Cobra Revolutions for a while, then remembered moulds for Corbeau are the same.
Quick search on Facebook market place, little journey to go collect them and here we are!

Whilst fitting the 'new' seats, also threw in the Cloude9customs seat base adaptors I have had sat around for a few months.
I was running them before, but I was impatient so took them from Bill before powder-coating and painted them myself :roll: They obviously chipped alot worse, so this time around I have some with coating on :lol:

For now I've removed the meth kit to get these in and haven't refitted it.
Wanted to tidy this up and black it out anyways, but thinking about if I would be able to move it as I do prefer it not being there, now it's out. But if I can't hide it, in the boot side panels it will probably return, tidied back in it's original planned hole.

Time for the bit people actually want, pictures.
Oh yeah and in these you can see the new updated sunstrip 8)


----------



## Wolvez

Barr_end said:


> Over 100mph with the traction off, it was automatically turn back on!


Just wondering if running ESP Function Test on the ABS module will turn traction control off permanately? Or traction control is still on, it just makes the ABS and ESP blink like Christmas light.


----------



## IPG3.6

Does the plate allow for the fore and aft sliding adjustment to work?

How does the seat then bolt onto the car? Does it go:
- seat
- plate
- OEM rail

or is there something else in between somewhere that i've missed? Thanks!


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100mph with the traction off, it was automatically turn back on!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if running ESP Function Test on the ABS module will turn traction control off permanately? Or traction control is still on, it just makes the ABS and ESP blink like Christmas light.
Click to expand...

I'll be honest, I cant make sense of the question you're trying to ask me 



IPG3.6 said:


> Does the plate allow for the fore and aft sliding adjustment to work?
> 
> How does the seat then bolt onto the car? Does it go:
> - seat
> - plate
> - OEM rail
> 
> or is there something else in between somewhere that i've missed? Thanks!


You've 100% muddled that up man :wink: :lol: 
I think I may of covered it long ago when the old seats went in but I could be wrong...

The adaptor plate bolts straight into the car, it's the lowest way to be able to mount any seat into it.
Basically give you that entire area you can see in the photo, to be able to bolt in any other seat, as the runners will be different widths/lengths to OEM

So it goes
Cloude 9 adaptor plate
Low profile seat slider/runner
Seat side mounts
Seat

These are on the lowest setting on the side mounts for the rear, but they sit much lower than my old Wingbacks used to sit!


----------



## Barr_end

Another very small update that is fairly meaningless compared to the likes of the shifter and seats of late...
That I also should of added onto here a fair while back...

Had to snap the opportunity when it happened, to get a matching helmet to the car :roll: :lol: 8)


----------



## Wolvez

Barr_end said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100mph with the traction off, it was automatically turn back on!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if running ESP Function Test on the ABS module will turn traction control off permanately? Or traction control is still on, it just makes the ABS and ESP blink like Christmas light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be honest, I cant make sense of the question you're trying to ask me
Click to expand...

When you go the ABS Module and select ESP Funtion Test, it will cause ABS and ESP light to blink. They will never stop blinking unless Function Test has been completed. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ction_Test
I haven't tried but I think doing this will permanetly turn off traction control.


----------



## IPG3.6

Hahaha ohhh thanks

So the plate let's you mount any rail on it. Got ya!


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Hahaha ohhh thanks
> 
> So the plate let's you mount any rail on it. Got ya!


Exactly that man, makes life very easy as you can set how far forward/back you want the runners, knowing where you'll want the most weight support and where the slide needs to be.
Plus helps get them centered! If you just tried to mount it in the middle, you're so far off from wheel centre it's awful.



Wolvez said:


> When you go the ABS Module and select ESP Funtion Test, it will cause ABS and ESP light to blink. They will never stop blinking unless Function Test has been completed. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ction_Test
> I haven't tried but I think doing this will permanetly turn off traction control.


With my vagcom, I don't have to perform any tests or do anything, when entering the module it displays a fault on the cars speedo/clocks, but not in the module as an actual fault and when you leave the module on vagcom it returns to normal.

But I think you've taken the 100mph sentence out of context of the post man.
Regardless without the spoiler loom, traction turned itself back on at 100mph, as it doesn't see the spoiler up (microswitch connected/on) so you have no choice.
Now there is a loom I have a choice if I want traction on/off and it just works how it should, doesn't turn on until you reset the key or I hit the button


----------



## ab54666

Not sure I'd trust that plate to hold the seat in an impact, doesn't look very thick and the cut out in the middle will weaken it.

Why not use proper fittings?


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Not sure I'd trust that plate to hold the seat in an impact, doesn't look very thick and the cut out in the middle will weaken it.
> 
> Why not use proper fittings?


Could you please expand more on 'proper fittings' I should be using?
As you clearly know loads more about it...

Funniest part being, that untrustworthy plate holding that rails down is far thicker than the steel on your stock seat runners... :roll: :lol:

As with all things me & Cloude 9 customs have ever built..
so in this case the plates - 5mm thick ali & material spec used, makes them meet the UK racing regulations MSA, these regulations that the likes of FIA approve to.
So if it's good enough for the top UK racing regulations, why aren't these 'proper'?

You say the cut out weakens it...
So what do you think about the other off the shelf items from big retailers, using thinner sheet steal with a much greater cut out...
https://www.rallynuts.com/audi-motorspo ... di-a3.html
Which are FIA approved,,,,

Before commenting negatively, with only a matter of opinion, against things in this thread as you seeming tried to consistently.
I'd at least have the respect to people with information or knowledge behind that opinion, to back it.
But at the same point, if you haven't got anything good to say, then why say it at all


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd trust that plate to hold the seat in an impact, doesn't look very thick and the cut out in the middle will weaken it.
> 
> Why not use proper fittings?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please expand more on 'proper fittings' I should be using?
> As you clearly know loads more about it...
> 
> Funniest part being, that untrustworthy plate holding that rails down is far thicker than the steel on your stock seat runners... :roll: :lol:
> 
> As with all things me & Cloude 9 customs have ever built..
> so in this case the plates - 5mm thick ali & material spec used, makes them meet the UK racing regulations MSA, these regulations that the likes of FIA approve to.
> So if it's good enough for the top UK racing regulations, why aren't these 'proper'?
> 
> You say the cut out weakens it...
> So what do you think about the other off the shelf items from big retailers, using thinner sheet steal with a much greater cut out...
> https://www.rallynuts.com/audi-motorspo ... di-a3.html
> Which are FIA approved,,,,
> 
> Before commenting negatively, with only a matter of opinion, against things in this thread as you seeming tried to consistently.
> I'd at least have the respect to people with information or knowledge behind that opinion, to back it.
> But at the same point, if you haven't got anything good to say, then why say it at all
Click to expand...

Sorry you've took it like that, not aware that I've been consistently negative?!

FWIW, no I'm not _the_ expert, but I've worked with one of the leading Porsche race builders and helped build both track and full race cars and have worked in the Pits on numerous races including 24hr Britcar, Porsche Club and many others.

You clearly know what you are doing, you'll/Cloud 9 I assume have tested it to 15000n in any direction, you'll also be aware of rule 2.2 and fully understand FIA approval and scrutineering and how that applies to seats and how they are fitted. And also you'll know your previous harnesses were dangerously fitted. And I'm sure the bar you have attached the harnesses to has been throughly crash/impact tested, especially with a rear/side on impact of a crash barrier and the force that creates and the effect it will have in keeping you (or not) in your seat.

I won't comment on your posts any further as do not wish to upset you, stay safe.


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Sorry you've took it like that, not aware that I've been consistently negative?!
> 
> FWIW, no I'm not _the_ expert, but I've worked with one of the leading Porsche race builders and helped build both track and full race cars and have worked in the Pits on numerous races including 24hr Britcar, Porsche Club and many others.
> 
> You clearly know what you are doing, you'll/Cloud 9 I assume have tested it to 15000n in any direction, you'll also be aware of rule 2.2 and fully understand FIA approval and scrutineering and how that applies to seats and how they are fitted. And also you'll know your previous harnesses were dangerously fitted. And I'm sure the bar you have attached the harnesses to has been throughly crash/impact tested, especially with a rear/side on impact of a crash barrier and the force that creates and the effect it will have in keeping you (or not) in your seat.
> 
> I won't comment on your posts any further as do not wish to upset you, stay safe.


It had, appeared that way when earlier in the thread.. (I will summarise what I remember, rather than trying to go back and quote it direct, so certainly wasn't word for word)
Along the lines of... shouldn't bother tracking my own car, as the TT in general is a poor track biased car and I should be renting a Kataram instead for fast laptimes.
For me as I hope I stated well, not bluntly/rudely before, it's all about taking the car I built, mine is very different from the norm but I am not trying to say it's a perfect track weapon, it felt great and it was fun. Exactly what was after, fun!

Unless I am getting confused with another member who posted that reply...

However it is clear that you do have a proper insite... 
so my last reply to you is well off and I have, with previous thinkings of your other 'negative' replies, responded very harshly. I am sorry.
I am heavily dyslexic as I try to highlight throughout this, (usually to save people trying to read my ramblings which will probably alot of the time, making no sense to another reader) But of course this doesn't help my own reading/interrupting of peoples replies.
As well as being over the internet I think that makes it much worse.

Either way as said, my reply was wrong, apologies, honestly.

Now that's been made right, mountings!

I help as much as I can, but I'll be more than open and say Cloude 9 Customs, researches/knows/learns from friends, the spec behind these items. He was the one who knew what thickness and material spec these need/have been made from.

Physical testing by him/manufacture/me will not of been performed. But these were calculated in software from the designs/material spec. So thoery (on software)/mathematically these met the guidelines.
This is me trying to re-explain it how I understand it.

When you say the harnesses were dangerously fitted, I assuming you mean the cross over of the shoulder straps?
I agree it looks shite, but there was a proper reason to do so...
This was a recommendation from one of the largest harness manufactures, which in short hand can be found here:
http://www.speedhunters.com/2017/12/thi ... harnesses/
But if you download first PDF from this link:
https://www.schroth.com/en/segments/rac ... tions.html

That is where I found the Bar being mounted 500+mm away from seat backs the straps are recommended to cross.
However with these 3" ones, not only again would it look shite, but it did not 'flow' nicely at all, was putting a tension/fold in the straps. Hence why it is how it is now.

*Interested to see what you mean by the impacts part of your reply, so I would ask could you explain this (in idiot form)
As in, this is a general statement about harnesses/their mounting...
Or aimed at the participial way that mine are mounted?*

Anyone should be able to comment, never going to say anyone CAN'T. 
Unless to be fair, they are being just straight up insultingly rude, which you weren't at all.

It did appeared (to me) that you were being negative for the sakes of it and that there isn't a need for it.
Usually there isn't people who have a great understanding of these sorts of things behind an opinion.
But you've more than proven otherwise, hence the start to this reply.
So your reply was taken with annoyance, and my reply back was incorrect, but I am not going to edit it to try make it look better, I got it wrong


----------



## ab54666

Mate, no need to apologise, maybe I did come over as negative/defensive, I blame lockdown and living with three women 

On the bar, generally (by which I am referring to those I trust who have designed and built literally 100's of track and race cars) it's considered that having a single straight bar just mounted at either end potentially can cause serious issues if you received a hard side impact in that area. If it were more of a rear roll cage where there are further mounting points you are likely to not see quite the same issue if you received a side impact.

In a nutshell, a hard side impact at the point of where the bar is mounted could see the bar come away at that point, were it a rear cage where you'd have at least a further two bars/mountings (but probably more) into the boot floor it would unlikely yield the same issue.

Part of the issue of a bar coming away on impact can work both ways, one the bar can itself do a serious amount of damage but also it effects what the harness can do, these are fixed belts so any movement of the bar either pins you to your seat harder potentially crushing you or slackens the belt and out you come.

Of course in general on road driving you'd be unlucky for any of that to happen, but if you are starting track days these things can and do, I've seen two/three very serious crashes at Brands on track days including a guy who broke both legs in a Mini and a 911 who's harness bar broke lose, although all it did thankfully was smash a window.

I'll see if I can find the clip, there's a blue Porsche 968 (might have been 944) that had a serious crash on track, the guy walked away predominantly due to the build of the car (full cage), a harness bar alone he'd likely have not.

What you've done to your car is nothing short of amazing, but, and maybe I'm over cautious, being between a race car and a road car can have dire consequences as it's neither one nor the other. Also make sure the side belt mountings in the car have the relevant welded strengthening plates and your insurers know you are using harness on a harness bar and not seat belts (unless you are still using them on the road).

EDIT, this wasn't the one I was thinking about as that car took off, but this one was similar and built by the same people;


----------



## 13GRP

Brilliant thread @Barr_end. Read it all in one session today , thank you for all the detailed posts, very informative!
I have a question for you, regarding the new wheels, which are lovely btw, after fitting the TTRS calipers did you need spacers?
On my TTRS I have the standard Le Mans 20" and I want to move to a 18" wheel as I, same as you, started tracking the car over the last 2 years and the bug bit me hard as well . And tracking the car with 20" rims is just stupid ).

One option is the OZ Ultraleggera 18x8.5J ET48 which I now will clear the calipers, but I really like the design on the ZF5s.
I saw on 2Forge website that for 9J the maximum ET si 35. I don't want to run spacers so that's why I'm asking you if the wheels fit without them.

Thank you in advance and I'm eager to see your next updates!


----------



## Barr_end

It has been a long time since I made a post within this thread

There has been some change, I need to get this up to date


----------



## Iceblue

Welcome back and looking forward to the update


----------



## Knight-tts

Barr_end said:


> It has been a long time since I made a post within this thread
> 
> There has been some change, I need to get this up to date


So get a move on lol


----------



## MT-V6

Looking forward to it


----------



## IPG3.6

Was wondering where you'd been! Welcome back and look forward to your updates sir :mrgreen:


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Welcome back and looking forward to the update





Knight-tts said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long time since I made a post within this thread
> There has been some change, I need to get this up to date
> 
> 
> 
> So get a move on lol
Click to expand...




MT-V6 said:


> Looking forward to it





IPG3.6 said:


> Was wondering where you'd been! Welcome back and look forward to your updates sir :mrgreen:


Thank you all! I am surprised to see this response if I'm honest!
On that subject of honesty, I haven't even managed to put the images onto my Flickr account yet  
I am slow, alot going on, not TT related. I will start it all soon, promise :lol:


----------



## jimojameso

I really like this build as well James and also look forward to the updates. Keep them coming!


----------



## Barr_end

I have added some photos to flickr, finally. 
Once you start looking, you realise that there is more updates than you think :lol: I thought I had literally nothing
So here we go, we shall start with just some old photos that I don't believe got posted for now..


----------



## Iceblue

Excellent photos and finally have to concede that the new wing is more appropriate to the less is more style.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Excellent photos and finally have to concede that the new wing is more appropriate to the less is more style.


One of the up coming updates may have some relevance to this statement :wink: 8)

In the gap of not being active on this thread/forum
Unfortunately I lost one of my cats  
So just for Fred, here are just some of the car related photos of the little baby carrot


----------



## Barr_end

Trying to keep these back dated posts in order...
First thing that happened since the last update, around February time, was putting the TT on a dyno over 3 years since Nikki @ Rtech had worked his magic.
Was a little bit of a ballache as I needed to raise the car again to get it onto the rollers.
Yellowspeeds look pretty trash from leaving near the sea, but with the fact I built them with some aqua slip way back when, they moved completely freely after a clean up.
Even took this opportunity to lower the car down 5 or so mm on the front. I have always thought the gap was just a tiny bit bigger than I liked, now it's spot on 

Alo I must point out, I had at this point decided to relocate my meth set up - Nozzle and controller were fitted, but no tank/pump.
Stupidly as I knew this was coming I should of quickly thrown it back in it's old location from the shed so that I had a chance to see what difference the 'meth' does. I now to be fair, don't run a meth mix. I use pure water and just have it for a cooling aid as my car pulls very little timing and the meth mix was seeming not add adding any benefit from logging it.

So below is the results from being on the dyno at Stealth Racing.
Figures may vary - but what shows to me is the fact the curve is still exactly as it was and it still looks spot on.
Is it the figures below... Or the figures from Rtech? I couldn't really care :lol: 
Difference is probably in the variables, not the car, air temp, humidity, actual dyno, etc.
Also below is a 100-200km run with meth and help of a valid downhill slope that I think backs up why I don't really care which power figures are used 8)

















And here's a video of a little dyno time

https://www.flickr.com/photos/146359780 ... ateposted/









Additionally more things have happened that I don't really have photos of...
Mainly more mechanically basis - only cosmetics at this point are more stone chips :roll: 
Brand new set of wheel bearings went on the front as well as some balljoints.
Had some issues with my tarox 2 piece front discs. 
Now have a brand new set in the shed and I am 99.9% confident this issue not going to happen again, but I have discs on the car that have put up with all my road abuse.
So in 2 minds to fit the tarox OR leave these cheap ling longs that appear to be working just fine on and sell them. So if anyone interested  :lol:

There is probably a few more mechanical bits I am failing to remember, but I have all the bushes and some spare arms to Polybush the rear end of the car. Whilst also addressing the rust rear floor plan.
Just have had alot going on. Hence the lack of posts! Still yet to get round to it.


----------



## Flashy

Where did you pick up your spoiler bud?


----------



## MT-V6

How come you used a 2 wheel dyno? Did you have to remove the haldex fuse for that? Just wondering


----------



## Iceblue

Sorry to hear about Fred, very sad when you lose a close family pet. He loved your car and no doubt was your apprentice whilst you did all those hours of work on your car. Give it three months and get Fred 2 as he would love such a close relationship.


----------



## Barr_end

Flashy said:


> Where did you pick up your spoiler bud?


Assuming you mean the carbon RS wing which has returned back to the car for the last year or so's updates in this thread?



MT-V6 said:


> How come you used a 2 wheel dyno? Did you have to remove the haldex fuse for that? Just wondering


Alot of companies don't have a 4WD linked dyno to be fair man, so alot of the time the haldex basis cars will be run in FWD.
Where it was mapped at R-tech they only have a 2wd dyno too.
You could indeed pull the fuse, but we like to unplug the actual haldex pump inside the car under, well what was the rear seat bench :lol: to be dead certain



Iceblue said:


> Sorry to hear about Fred, very sad when you lose a close family pet. He loved your car and no doubt was your apprentice whilst you did all those hours of work on your car. Give it three months and get Fred 2 as he would love such a close relationship.


It was indeed, unfortunately nothing can change it, but I do deeply miss the little bugger.
They both are indeed, love spending time with there dad shouting and swearing at motor vehicles :roll: :lol: 
It has actually been over 3 months - unfortunately many other person 'issues' have happened since so probably will not be in a position/living arrangement to have any cats [smiley=bigcry.gif]
But we shall see!


----------



## Barr_end

I'm trying to bash one of these back dated updates out a day to keep it rolling and show things quickly :lol:

Now this one will be very picture heavy, user warning :wink:

Get the small bits out the way...
Some clean as photos after having a lovely scrub with the aid of a very good mate over at Dynamic Detailing - https://www.dynamicdetailinguk.com/
If you're in the south east Kent, 100% go check him out and get booked in, Luke is brilliant

Additionally at this point I had moved my meth set up
It's now very neat and out of the way, but so much easier to fill up and also the new pump that was needed is hidden under the boot floor and is dead silent!
This new pump works much better - is probably the reason for the 8.99 100-200km time posted earlier but as said, purely distilled water, no actual meth mix. Perfect cooling aid which is very visible on my gauge.

So the big obvious update...
I have wanted to do this for a very long time! 
As I have always said, OG wing was always too large, it was epic from front, little daft at rear, but the RS wasn't big enough. I always felt like there was something missing

I saw this wing/spoiler many moons ago, but it was always too much money...
Long story short, it had a discount and I sent it :roll: bought it and it landed and I had it fitted within 24 hours :lol: 
For all those regular readers, you probably know how 'patient' I am

So so glad I did this though, I think it maybe the single best item I have bought for the car!
As you'll maybe able to see, being made for a mk3, the feet do have a small overhang off of the boot/spoiler
Alex over at Monster graphix fixed this for me... Small PPF area on the quarter just to make sure its all okay.
Also the Sunstrip was changed and Cloude 9 added where you actually might see it! - All the little details add up
Check both of them out too - https://cloude9customs.com/ - https://www.monstagraphix.com/

Some might not like me putting these links in...
But this is my thread and these 3 lads all have supported me for a long time, not only with business but in my personal life as quality mates. This is the least I can do to shout out their home grown businesses


----------



## Flashy

[album][/album]The spoiler shown in your post yesterday where the car is on the dyno. That one.

Is yours for sale ?


----------



## Barr_end

Flashy said:


> [album][/album]The spoiler shown in your post yesterday where the car is on the dyno. That one.
> 
> Is yours for sale ?


That RS carbon 'rep' spoiler was purchased second hand, got lucky with it, was local and meant I could sell my genuine one at the time of it being only a spare from the monster wing and get some money back out and still have a back up.
Sold it within 24 hours of listing it a few months back unfortunately.

The next update
A daily! As previous stated I have alot going on at the moment and that has lead to uncertainty of how far from work I may end up staying.
With the current fuel prices becoming daft again and with how I drive the TT it would not make sense to go back to using that, rather than the current lift share I was using before.
So a couple of months ago, search began and a daily has been purchased - Thought was going to be an utter shed finding it locally on facebook market place - but turned up and was pleasantly surprised.
Wasn't looking for an exact spec, just wanted a PD 1.9 TDI Ibiza, I think they look alright and solid, cheap to run engine. 
I will try not to drown on too long as it's not a thread /forum for it, but...

Already 185hp/320ftlbs, darkside mapped, PD150 turbo, injectors & head bolts, airtec cooler, straight exhaust, coils, seat sport strut bar, square TD wheels.

Put a well needed clutch in it... 
After being mugged about from Darkside Developments for parts supply multiple times - seriously do not remotely recommend their services.
Fixed a few other minor mechanical issues and service, brakes, fluid, etc, usual new car things.

Then this is me...
It wasn't going to stay the same :roll: 
Wheels & tyres dirt cheap from facebook - which some people may remember and some reading this all will see.. Basically a redo of TT
All black interior - headlining & etc and removal of chrome has started
Tinted windows & added branding for all of my close mates automotive businesses 
Custom front Grill / honeycomb other grills & black badges - more to come on front bumper that's not fitted/shown
Cloude 9 gearknob & wired in a loom to make the steering wheel controls work
Custom intake & Cloude 9 billet engine caps - because why not make them even more match :lol:

And of course the plate 8) :lol:

Got a few things hopefully arriving and other stuff that isn't shown, so when it's slow, you may see a shed photo pop up every now and then :lol:

So I sort of have a mini semi matching car for the TT. But it's great little thing, its not amazing, but it is a peach :lol: 
Makes me also realise quite the machine I have actually created with the TT
Anyways enough waffle, photos..


----------



## Iceblue

It look like a super car wing and as always "controversial" which is excellent. Love the photo of the cat and you working on both cars in the background. I have a back up "pig" vehicle for my business - Nissan Pulsar AAA - but never gets used as I love driving the TT too much.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> It look like a super car wing and as always "controversial" which is excellent. Love the photo of the cat and you working on both cars in the background. I have a back up "pig" vehicle for my business - Nissan Pulsar AAA - but never gets used as I love driving the TT too much.


That's not a bad way of putting what the swan neck looks like with the recent release of the latest GT3 :lol: 
She's great isn't she  Always out on the drive supervising.
Oh really! The ibiza gets used alot to be honest, much better on fuel than the TT, it's perfectly fine vehicle but there is no comparison for the TT :lol:

The next update...
Managed to source a set of both wheels and track biased semi slicks, silly cheap on facebook
Wheels aren't the best but will more than do and actually look quite good, especially with the aggressive nature of the AD08R tread pattern
So they are 18 x 8.5 et35 Form1's needing 12mm spacers on front & 15mm on the rear
With 235/40 18 AD08R's, the old compound, not the newer RS.

They feel really good on car, driving it on the road in the latest warm weather we have been having, the grip difference with tyre temperature difference, is very noticeable.
Can't wait to try these on a circuit, which Donington has been booked again    
So photos... And even the threads first selfie  :lol:


----------



## Barr_end

And this update brings us pretty much up to date...
I have installed one last big item since this to be fair! More on that soon

But ever since I made the front wings, I wanted to make a custom rear bumper to match.
Similar to the mk3 but in more of a matching style to how I did the wings.
There has always been a bumper sold to try make the mk2 look like a mk3, but at £400 for a fibreglass bumper, plus paint, also with fog light in a wanky place, I never thought about it.

However, for less than half the price it would of cost me one came up, in ibis white, with the wanky fog smoothed, so I had to jump on it.
The fitment isn't amazing, I will never be a fan of fibreglass, paint finish is also fairly poor and there is marks in it.
But this was a good way to test the idea that has been in my head for many months.
Also the rest of the car is battered too - it's far from a mint show car, it gets abused. I'll just coin in on it and use the excuse ' because racecar' :lol:

I can certainly say now I should of done this way sooner, and I will be making my own bumper. 
I do like the 'step' of the diffuser lip alot on this bumper, but my custom diffuser fins / rain light are much better + the bumper being plastic!
Additionally got Alex / Monstagraphics to match the bumper in with the other lips and refitted my rear toe eye which I put in around a week before the bumper went on.

Still sat on the track wheels and now I am really liking the look of the car at the moment!
Car is at a stage where I can't really pick any fault unless it is proper minor details, stone chips, scratches, all lacquer on carbon failing, etc etc

Anyways, everyone doesn't want to read the waffle, they want to see the photos!


----------



## Knight-tts

Rear bumper looks great plus I like the white line around the lip kit and diffuser 8)


----------



## MT-V6

When I rear tour description I was unsure as I'm not generally a fan of bodykits that make the car look like a different one, but it suits yours. You just need to retrofit some parking sensors in those holes now


----------



## Barr_end

Knight-tts said:


> Rear bumper looks great plus I like the white line around the lip kit and diffuser 8)


It may sound funny, as it is so small / simple, but it was really different, at first I wasn't 100% sure, but the more I look, the more I like it 8)



MT-V6 said:


> When I rear tour description I was unsure as I'm not generally a fan of bodykits that make the car look like a different one, but it suits yours. You just need to retrofit some parking sensors in those holes now


I do have a plan for those speed holes :lol: 
Just needs implementing and parts purchasing, praying I don't need to remove the bumper to do so!
Other than the fact it's fibreglass, I do really like the bumper. Also tempted to try and add the rainlight into this bumper..

Final update I have right now, that was only fitted the weekend just gone...
I'll watch that in eBay as I want one, I ideally need one, but shouldn't be spending with all I have going on.
Ping - email, 5% off. I'll just call and check if they have any stock. Phone down part ordered :roll: :lol:

So an SW Motorsport cage turned up a few days later 8)

For what the car now gets used for, this is more than sensible and I did need one, but half the cost can be justified as I always wanted one too!
It was a bit of a twat to fit, I had the car in bits within 30 minutes to get it in, but then took me another 6-7 hours of fucking about, still not fully there, but 1 doorcard is done and permanent, the boot cars just need a tiny bit of extra fettling and passengers doorcard.. Well that's a right off and the new one I have sat in the shed will be cut and in soon I hope :lol:

I know I could of gone white or yellow with this.. But I thought had the potential to look a little tacky
You really can't see it at all with the windows up which is a little shame but still it's more than worth it and nice to have
Will be sorting another custom net with Bill @ Cloude 9 customs so it looks spot on but we have worked around it for now

Again pictures..


----------



## IPG3.6

This cage looks the best designed out of all the others i've seen. The others are definitely an aesthetic design rather than adding chassis stiffening. Nice work!


----------



## MT-V6

Well it was only a matter of time until you fitted a cage! Looking good, the rear panels look complicated to cut out for it too


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> This cage looks the best designed out of all the others i've seen. The others are definitely an aesthetic design rather than adding chassis stiffening. Nice work!


I am extremely pleased with how it's turned out - now it's finally fully finished internally 8)



MT-V6 said:


> Well it was only a matter of time until you fitted a cage! Looking good, the rear panels look complicated to cut out for it too


It was indeed! I did need one and also I have wanted one for a fairly long while

They were indeed, I had to butch one for us to work it out.
But now Billy from Cloude 9 customs has done a mint job of all 4 and it looks so good!

As stated, cage is now fully in
Also edited my seat adaptor plates for the buckets, to centralise them a tiny bit more and put less pressure on the runners.
Just need to sort a few more niggling bits out for hopefully AITP and give it a well well overdue wash
Also done another quick mod, but I haven't uploaded photos yet.


----------



## MT-V6

Sounds good! Looking forward to hopefully seeing it at the weekend

With the panels you cut/sacrificed - I don't suppose one was the driver side one with the lid? Mine has been missing the first aid sticker since I bought it, wondering if you had a spare lid?


----------



## AB888

Hi mate,

I enjoyed the read - interesting journey you've had so far !! [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Sounds good! Looking forward to hopefully seeing it at the weekend
> With the panels you cut/sacrificed - I don't suppose one was the driver side one with the lid? Mine has been missing the first aid sticker since I bought it, wondering if you had a spare lid?


It should be there!
Hoping it'll be dry so I can come on the track wheels, as I am very much enjoying the look on them!

Unfortunately for you - it was only a rear passengers that ended up scrap and I don't have a spare.
However, if you have a size and photo. Ping it over to Alex at Monstagrpahix - sure he will be able to make you it and I could bring it with me 8)



AB888 said:


> Hi mate,
> I enjoyed the read - interesting journey you've had so far !! [smiley=book2.gif]
> Cheers
> Andrew


Thanks very much Andrew!
That is probably the best word for it :lol:

That previous updated I mentioned in the last reply...
Rear doorcards & boot cards are in and done, it looks mint - ignore all the fingerprints from cage fitting, those have now been removed!

Also
I have had polybushes for the entire rear longer than I care to remember!  Sat in the shed
Infact even bought a secondary Ali rear subframe to mount these within - but there was not 2 brackets for magride/level sensors - So annoying this couldn't be used, nor could the lower spring arms.
Just as annoying have not had the time to just get on with this job - it all has become manic for me. 
Sometime soon I hope I will drop the frame, sort the boot floor/frame/arms and get them all in.

However, there is 1 of those bushes, I could do without causing any grief or editing the alignment for the mean time.
So thought as I am on a roll with the car at the moment, why not get that done.

Little video below shows how much difference there is on a bush with near on 130k miles vs a fresh polybush :roll: 
Also whilst I was under there also thought I'd chuck the whiteline rollbar up a notch.
Since then, all it has done is rain, so not been able to test either :lol: 
Hopefully soon



__
https://flic.kr/p/2meSdN6


----------



## barry_m2

MT-V6 said:


> Sounds good! Looking forward to hopefully seeing it at the weekend


What's going on at the weekend, is this the Snetterton track day?


----------



## jimojameso

Audi's in the park is on Sunday


----------



## MT-V6

barry_m2 said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Looking forward to hopefully seeing it at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on at the weekend, is this the Snetterton track day?
Click to expand...

Damn forgot to ever tell you the events I was going to, sorry about that. Yes Audis in the Park this Sunday


----------



## Barr_end

It is indeed Audi's in the park

I have ordered another part today - hoping it shows and my idea works for another update before the weekend.
I did manage to give the car a good wash last night - even though it's supposed to rain alot here...
It's not been done since 22nd of may   Needed it badly and was worth the efforts even if the weather wants to worsen it
So it's come up 'mint' considering, but not what I'd be happy with & I've found someones put it's first dent in it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MT-V6

No problem regarding that panel, maybe a custom sticker is the best way

I washed, clayed and polished mine last week only for it to rain all night, bit at least it beads nicely


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> No problem regarding that panel, maybe a custom sticker is the best way
> 
> I washed, clayed and polished mine last week only for it to rain all night, bit at least it beads nicely


Alex I'm sure will be able to sort it for you
I haven't done that in a good 18 months and it certainly needs it - but does bead well

Looking less likely that I will be heading up on the track wheels  
Hopefully weather allows me to finish the bits I want to get done, but I have managed to make one final change before the weekend last night!

Anyways.. photos - of it actually clean!


----------



## Barr_end

Good day at AITP at the weekend
Nice to meet those of you I saw in the flesh :lol: 
The last update/mod before the weekend went very well and well pleased
Also risked the weather and sent it up on the semi slicks/track wheels! Was worth it 8)

I will post up some decent photos I've already been sent soon

The latest mod also means...

My old bumper/diffuser/rain light set up will be for sale...
Posted it today saying that and in the mk2 TTS owners group on facebook first.


----------



## MT-V6

I missed you but had a good look at your car  mine was a couple in front, I'll put my photos up too. Went straight to Bedford after the show for a track day yesterday, so now the car is covered in brake dust and rubber


----------



## Knight-tts

I wasn't on the stands but did have a look at your car think was raining and everyone was in the tent looked packed so didn't go in , plus im not a member so didn't want gate crash


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> I missed you but had a good look at your car  mine was a couple in front, I'll put my photos up too. Went straight to Bedford after the show for a track day yesterday, so now the car is covered in brake dust and rubber


Should of come said hello, I don't bite :lol: 
I think I clocked your car on the TT stand too.
Sounds like a good way to follow it up to be honest! How did it get on at bedford?



Knight-tts said:


> I wasn't on the stands but did have a look at your car think was raining and everyone was in the tent looked packed so didn't go in , plus im not a member so didn't want gate crash


I wasn't supposed to be either :roll: But i do have a TTOC membership so thought it was worth a try :lol: 
I wasn't in the tent or the car, just getting rained on :lol:

So below is some nice photos I got sent, which I had a little fiddle with, as I always do nowadays
capturing the fact that one again, it has to be done... Rainlight  8) 
Really happy with this bumper now, even with it's downfalls of slightly poor fitment, fibreglass nature & relatively poor paint. So it's staying!


----------



## ab54666

Looks very smart! Where did the front wings come from?


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Looks very smart! Where did the front wings come from?


Wing is a china special 8)

So... :roll:


----------



## Barr_end

Slight delay in my thought processes on whether I would like to keep my latest purchase or not and how to plan to use them.
Now just waiting on tyres

Means my old 'road' wheels, the 2forges are for sale.
If anyone is interested - drop me a message


----------



## Flashy

How do you find the ad08rs run on the TT? I've had them on other cars and they ran great, not too noisy. I'm finding the R888r a bit on the noisy side.


----------



## MT-V6

Looks like your new wheels are being well guarded


----------



## Audittnumb

Im digging this build ALOT!!! keep it up man!!! Love if youd take some more pics of the rear spoiler it is starting to grow on me !!!


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Looks like your new wheels are being well guarded


She loves a good box, at the moment they are her lounging posts!
Hoping to have them on soon enough and take the track wheels off



Audittnumb said:


> Im digging this build ALOT!!! keep it up man!!! Love if youd take some more pics of the rear spoiler it is starting to grow on me !!!


Thank you very much sir!
To be fair, the best photos are a previous page back from audis in the park where more detail is shown
What other photos are you after?


----------



## Audittnumb

Barr_end said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your new wheels are being well guarded
> 
> 
> 
> She loves a good box, at the moment they are her lounging posts!
> Hoping to have them on soon enough and take the track wheels off
> 
> 
> 
> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im digging this build ALOT!!! keep it up man!!! Love if youd take some more pics of the rear spoiler it is starting to grow on me !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much sir!
> To be fair, the best photos are a previous page back from audis in the park where more detail is shown
> What other photos are you after?
Click to expand...

Just saw them! It looks wide and juicy with it. Im digging it alot! You r gonna make me spend more ££ on the TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## luke_h97

Barr_end said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your new wheels are being well guarded
> 
> 
> 
> She loves a good box, at the moment they are her lounging posts!
> Hoping to have them on soon enough and take the track wheels off
> 
> 
> 
> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im digging this build ALOT!!! keep it up man!!! Love if youd take some more pics of the rear spoiler it is starting to grow on me !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much sir!
> To be fair, the best photos are a previous page back from audis in the park where more detail is shown
> What other photos are you after?
Click to expand...

Do you have pictures of how the wing mounts mate?


----------



## Barr_end

luke_h97 said:


> Do you have pictures of how the wing mounts mate?


Photos of the wing are on the page before



Audittnumb said:


> Just saw them! It looks wide and juicy with it. Im digging it alot! You r gonna make me spend more ££ on the TT :lol: :lol:


The wing does work really nice, glad it's where I have ended up after a few revisions :roll: 
I take 0 responsibility for that what so ever :wink:

So to keep up with the title of the thread...
Some will hate even the idea of this, some may understand the principle

I have finally pieced together a kit (Rtech plate in metal was a pain)
And binned off the fairly fresh PCV unit I had installed - after running the cloude 9 can for some time!

This is what is advised by most in the know and fitted to all big turbo cars built by Rtech or AKS
Reason most will not like is the possible idea of smells.
Well so far, I'm happy to report, no difference in the smell of car away from the odd extra burnt fuel the car has always produced
Also starting and driving characteristics seem to be slightly smoother - not by much but noticeable and no more oil vapours getting into the intake tract on the turbo or in the inlet! To slightly help the carbon build up these TFSI's suffer with
Also no real visual difference until you remove the engine cover :wink:


----------



## Delta4

I take it that you are venting to air if so you may or may not notice the rear wheel becoming filthy in a short space of time and have you a water leak ? the coolant level looks low.


----------



## Audittnumb

If I where you Id get PCV that would throw the fumes on the ground if your are not a fan of the catch can as me. I believe that smogging everything in may overflud the crankshaft with unwanted oil and thus decrease the performance since its not really oil that is used as lube but its "trash" oil.


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> I take it that you are venting to air if so you may or may not notice the rear wheel becoming filthy in a short space of time and have you a water leak ? the coolant level looks low.


Never had a leak, it's on the minimum mark where it's always been, people just always like to say its low :lol:

Also no issues at all with dirt anywhere



Audittnumb said:


> If I where you Id get PCV that would throw the fumes on the ground if your are not a fan of the catch can as me. I believe that smogging everything in may overflud the crankshaft with unwanted oil and thus decrease the performance since its not really oil that is used as lube but its "trash" oil.


Catch can wasn't recommended by Rtech once they saw the set up.
All of theirs and AKS bigger turbo cars run vent to air set ups.
I'm guessing most just assumed I left them open, both the oil separator on the top of the oil filter housing and the rear cam cover vent have hose fitted and are venting to the back of the front subframe, under the car, by the exhaust

Couple of minor detail changes I need to add photos on here - but they have really nicely added to the interior


----------



## RageX

Hi Barr_end, referring to my other post here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2020573

I'm wondering if you know of any part in the RS that sits behind the side grill of the front bumper, that blocks out the interior parts such as the aluminum chassis frame, etc.


----------



## Barr_end

RageX said:


> Hi Barr_end, referring to my other post here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2020573
> 
> I'm wondering if you know of any part in the RS that sits behind the side grill of the front bumper, that blocks out the interior parts such as the aluminum chassis frame, etc.


Hello man
Yes the RS has purpose ducting to go to the gearbox and think on drivers side it is to the oil cooler or is a blank
However neither of these attach to the bumper itself. They are attached to the car
If you was after blocking the holes, it would be easiest enough to knock up your own to be honest!

So I finally fucked about with the photos...

Some people may not even spot it from the photos,
But 2 small interior updates
I purchased a brand new set of TRS Ultralight harnesses - not only are the adjusters black, so a little nicer looking, these light alloy ones are soooo much easier/nicer to adjust.
Now much simpler for passengers when it needs changing - not that it happens overly often :lol: :roll: 
But also it's just nice to have something fresh & blacked out

Another detail which I think again really helps overall
Bill over at Cloude 9 got me another custom net made, the one from my previous bar didn't sit well on the cage and was actually just tugged under the boot carpet trim as it was too long.
I measured this one up, he sent it over and it's perfect, now sits spot on and doesn't cover the cage logo - but as it's in the same colours, noone would probably notice unless you point it out like this :wink:


----------



## MT-V6

Nice updates, I like the perfectionist touches


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Nice updates, I like the perfectionist touches


Thank you sir 8)

Not much to report annoyingly
Tyres for the new wheels should hopefully - finally be by the end of this week!
Additionally, building up a bigger stock pile for the rear end refresh than first thought
Fresh, Discs, pads, wheel bearings, subframe bolts, all of the bushes need, couple of new arms to make life easier
When it can be done - sort the boot floor, media blast the subframe & lower arms that have to be reused


----------



## RageX

Barr_end said:


> RageX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barr_end, referring to my other post here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2020573
> 
> I'm wondering if you know of any part in the RS that sits behind the side grill of the front bumper, that blocks out the interior parts such as the aluminum chassis frame, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello man
> Yes the RS has purpose ducting to go to the gearbox and think on drivers side it is to the oil cooler or is a blank
> However neither of these attach to the bumper itself. They are attached to the car
> If you was after blocking the holes, it would be easiest enough to knock up your own to be honest!
Click to expand...

Thanks for this! I think I may have found the answer https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=239783


----------



## zephyum

Absolutely stunning car, you should be proud!


----------



## MT-V6

RageX said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RageX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barr_end, referring to my other post here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2020573
> 
> I'm wondering if you know of any part in the RS that sits behind the side grill of the front bumper, that blocks out the interior parts such as the aluminum chassis frame, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello man
> Yes the RS has purpose ducting to go to the gearbox and think on drivers side it is to the oil cooler or is a blank
> However neither of these attach to the bumper itself. They are attached to the car
> If you was after blocking the holes, it would be easiest enough to knock up your own to be honest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this! I think I may have found the answer https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=239783
Click to expand...

Just jumping on this, but wondering if there is anything to stop these being fitted behind the TTS bumper? Perhaps with a little modification around the fog lights?


----------



## RageX

MT-V6 said:


> RageX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello man
> Yes the RS has purpose ducting to go to the gearbox and think on drivers side it is to the oil cooler or is a blank
> However neither of these attach to the bumper itself. They are attached to the car
> If you was after blocking the holes, it would be easiest enough to knock up your own to be honest!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! I think I may have found the answer https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=239783
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just jumping on this, but wondering if there is anything to stop these being fitted behind the TTS bumper? Perhaps with a little modification around the fog lights?
Click to expand...

The purpose is really to cover the internals for the TTRS bumper retrofit. If you have a stock TTS with a TTS bumper I think there would be no reason to fit those in. Unless you have retrofitted a TTS bumper onto a base TT, and you are seeing some internals inside. If so, you will need to check the schematice of the TTS as the parts as referenced are specific to the TTRS as I understand.


----------



## MT-V6

I'm assuming direct the air out through the arch liners? Because if so I'm thinking it will add a lot of airflow over the brakes that the non-RS cars don't normally have


----------



## RageX

MT-V6 said:


> I'm assuming direct the air out through the arch liners? Because if so I'm thinking it will add a lot of airflow over the brakes that the non-RS cars don't normally have


I'm not entirely sure but that may possibly also require the wheel arches to be changed to provide an air channel. Additionally, there's another set of air ducts for the brakes.

So basically, you'll need those air ducts to channel air from the side grills on the front bumper, and after that you will need the vents in the wheel arches, and after that, you'll need additional air ducts to channel air from the wheel arch vents to the brakes.

Its going to be very expensive and I suppose only useful if you track the car a lot.

You can have a look at https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9221507


----------



## MT-V6

I already have all those other parts fitted, hence my asking  I'll continue in that other thread


----------



## Barr_end

zephyum said:


> Absolutely stunning car, you should be proud!


Thank you very much for those kind words!

To throw the topic a little more on track...
Photos of a flithy car :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rufflesj

Forkin hell, that weapon looks the part!


----------



## Barr_end

Rufflesj said:


> Forkin hell, that weapon looks the part!


Thank you sir! It's not a bad motor 😅

So Wheels! Sort of... Finally
Tyres were a longness granted
But I can not complain - basically I think Costco had a computer error or just wanted rid of stock of tyres for some reason.
However the moment I saw it on the Facebook TT page I sent it across to Billy @ Cloude9 as he has account and he sorted it for me!
So 245/40 R18 Goodyear Supersports - Would of cost £500 in the local tyre fitters - £238 fitted and balanced - even with black wheel weights! Date stamped 25/21 too, so fresh as.
Had to drive to thurrock as that is a local store but still, pennies! Very pleased on this front

So the wheels/boxes have finally been taken from control of the cat  I don't think she's best pleased mind
But I didn't want to throw them straight on the car. Well I did, but I tried to be less Mr impatient that usual.
Managed to get some Gyeon Rim from local detailing supplier Home | The Wax Pack Detailing Supplies | Car Care Supplies | Car Care Products and get the wheels coated.
As you can see this added a real nice depth to the satin/matt finish to make them more of a rich black than grey.
I did test fit the wheels though - I will show soon, but for now...




























However, with the weather getting poor - I decided even for a short period I would put the old road wheels back on!
And whilst those were off...
I put in my recently acquired 'road pads'! I still have plenty of life left in my current RC6 pads - if anything they haven't really worn at all.
These will be thrown in every time the semi slicks are on. So mostly track days.
I have 'stepped down' to RC5+ now for the road tyres.
There is nothing wrong with the 6s at all. But when I first bought these for my car after using them in the ex misses megane, he did tell me that the 6s were 20% more efficient over the 5+ but produced more dust and noise - with the 6 on the road/road tyre, you can easily overcome the tyre and get the abs to activate with 1/2-2/3 pedal.
They aren't too strong, but I think more modulation wouldn't be a bad thing and less dust on the new satin rims is the hope too!
So enough waffle, more photos


----------



## Barr_end

So here is the trial fit photos!
Wheels are still within my front room  Took them off after these photos and coated them.
I didn't want to throw the wheels on a dirty car & with brakes bedding in...
As last night I threw on some fresh rear discs - which are plain - to match the fronts & a set of DS2500 pads
Now I'm not a massive fan of these! I believe they work well on a 1000kg car, but on the rear it is slightly different though.
I wanted something half decent, better than stock, to have decent heat management.
Managed to grab these cheap enough to give them a go and much better than the running very low stock brembos which were in there.

So wheels - which will hopefully be on full time, very soon


----------



## Barr_end

Just a few photos I took before it's new boots went on full time and it got a wash!


----------



## IPG3.6

_italian kiss_ mint!


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> _italian kiss_ mint!


Thank you sir!

With the new forum layout it's seeming fairly quiet on here.

So I will try and add when I can, but there isn't a great deal that the TT actually needs anymore 😅


Although I did decide the other day to yeet the TTS badges off. The front, as some may of noticed has been off for a while. The black of the letters and the yellow of the resin are both stone chipped to hell. Front emblem needs total rework and not sure yet if I will bother with this! 
But I finally gave the car a wash and had a chance to remove the rear with some good old trusty fishing wire 

Also been having thoughts on the tinted rear plate - weather to return to just normal gel.
I have 'arguments' for both - Tinted I think looks cleaner and goes with the entire rear end - black/white and the already factory 'smoked' rear lights
Also yellow goes better with the accent theme of the car and less likely to cause issue - all be it still spaced.

With a friend of mine being pulled days after this thought on which I should run, I have thrown the normal one on just now, after this updates photos below - but I'll probably swap between the two knowing me



















Additionally I did get a brilliant opportunity to work with a known local photographer, ASR photography - who approached me for a magazine feature 
So we infact went out 2 evening last week after work for him to work his magic. 
I won't have his photos from the shoots as they will be saved for the feature, but I've seen some snippets and looking forward to the feature - which I would guess might take a while

However I did take a fair few of my own! Teasers below - more to follow

Also one of these nights, good old Ryan - Revcheck photopraphy decided to take a few quick photos at our chill spot. So few of those are also below!

With the new 'road' wheels finally fitted for good, I decided it needed to have some 5mm spacers thrown on there, for a bit better fitment - After the first evening shoot & when Ryan took his photos, most won't spot it, but to me, they just wanted a tiny bit extra 'poke' for my liking!


----------



## Barr_end

So I know in the last reply I said that the TTS hasn't really got much more...
The rear end polybushing is obviously still there and is currently on hold. But I have all but 1 part that should need for that to take place.

However I may of just ordered many many parts for the latest daft idea I have had  
If I can make it work, it will be mega! But it's a big project with alot of work, so we will just have to see, once parts start arriving and I have some time on my hands to fiddle!

So here is ALL of the photos from my phone, I took last week, whilst Adam was working his camera.
Not the best quality in low light, but look mint on the phone and very pleased I have a couple of new options for lock screens, now I've taken them that way


----------



## SuperShires

What an amazing car, all the small little details, its just mind boggling haha. Dread to think how much time and money you've poured into this car. I'm over here wincing at the thought of what a few mods like springs, cat-back exhaust and a remap would do to my wallet and then you just full on changed every part and panel of the car 😂


----------



## Barr_end

SuperShires said:


> What an amazing car, all the small little details, its just mind boggling haha. Dread to think how much time and money you've poured into this car. I'm over here wincing at the thought of what a few mods like springs, cat-back exhaust and a remap would do to my wallet and then you just full on changed every part and panel of the car 😂


Thank you very much man! appreciate kind words
I worked it out once, it'll be 'too much' for most  But it honestly doesn't phase me.
I built it for my happiness, it's more than a hobby, it's a passion and every minute and pence was worth it for me! 

If they are what you truly want and you can afford it, send it man! They all will improve the car in a positive way



So the latest project...
Some parts showed, some haven't still, but as many will see, I am certainly not patient.
Not that I couldn't do this, but once I'd gained the confidence on 1 spare part, I realised I didn't really need any of them 
But spares never hurt! Also all of the parts are now complete and in the car, took a fair bit of time, but wasn't too hard in the end.
Still need another completely different part to complete this properly and I think also I may fiddle with a few bits of what I have done to change it some more.

So for now, here's a sneak peak and see if anyone can guess what I've been doing...


----------



## jimojameso

Loving the updates. Car is looking sweet!

Are you doing a full LED colour change?


----------



## Audittnumb

Barr_end said:


> Thank you very much man! appreciate kind words
> I worked it out once, it'll be 'too much' for most  But it honestly doesn't phase me.
> I built it for my happiness, it's more than a hobby, it's a passion and every minute and pence was worth it for me!
> 
> If they are what you truly want and you can afford it, send it man! They all will improve the car in a positive way
> 
> 
> 
> So the latest project...
> Some parts showed, some haven't still, but as many will see, I am certainly not patient.
> Not that I couldn't do this, but once I'd gained the confidence on 1 spare part, I realised I didn't really need any of them
> But spares never hurt! Also all of the parts are now complete and in the car, took a fair bit of time, but wasn't too hard in the end.
> Still need another completely different part to complete this properly and I think also I may fiddle with a few bits of what I have done to change it some more.
> 
> So for now, here's a sneak peak and see if anyone can guess what I've been doing...


WOW WHITE LIGHTING ??? <3 <3 <3 !


----------



## Iceblue

Love the cat reminding you that he/she is more important than your new wheels. Great new photos and mods as well. Some time back you put some yellow cellophane/etc on your lights. Was it a PINTA to apply and what type would you recommend and could you provide a link to the seller. Cheers


----------



## MT-V6

Looks like an LED swap, nice  I've been considering the same, be interested as ever to see how you get on


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Loving the updates. Car is looking sweet!
> 
> Are you doing a full LED colour change?





Audittnumb said:


> WOW WHITE LIGHTING ??? <3 <3 <3 !





MT-V6 said:


> Looks like an LED swap, nice  I've been considering the same, be interested as ever to see how you get on


You are all correct
These photos are pre-sorting the light switch scroller and also turned the interior lights off to show the affect more.

Drove the car this morning in the dark and brightness is spot on, it isn't overly bright and glaring

Also hopefully picking up a headunit tonight, so by the end of the week, it should all be spot on!
Actions speak louder than words...




















Iceblue said:


> Love the cat reminding you that he/she is more important than your new wheels. Great new photos and mods as well. Some time back you put some yellow cellophane/etc on your lights. Was it a PINTA to apply and what type would you recommend and could you provide a link to the seller. Cheers


She likes to do this at every moment  Always comes out on the drive when I am working
Thank you very much

The film wasn't too bad, but I didn't do it myself, as I would hope it says, all of my Vinyl work is done by MonstaGraphix
I did order more from Ebay as I wanted a slightly thinnner film with less of a 'cloudness' and then didn't bother and went back to normal.


----------



## MT-V6

Looking really good, more modern too


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Looking really good, more modern too


Thank you sir!

Been slow updating this when I could of, then I was ill for a little. Still not fully there
So...
Interior - the photos I have still aren't 100% up to date, the small red tabs on the climate are now gone!
This was the worst item to disassemble - the board for this is in the turn dial and getting these off without breaking was hard work!
But with those done, the stereo really did need sorting. Have already managed to sell the stock RSNE & AMI unit I rettrofitted with the tune2air.
It's replacement... Alpine X802D-U
Took a little fettling to get it all set up, but in now and working well - pleased with it!
Additionally whilst I was there, I managed to also fix my footwell lights! These have been ' broken' for what feels like forever and it is really nice to have these back, to complete the white look.


----------



## MT-V6

Looks very nice. What LEDs did you use? Are they the same on all parts or did you need a mixture?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Looks very nice. What LEDs did you use? Are they the same on all parts or did you need a mixture?


I will find the models of the LED's I ordered
I grabbed x2 different styles of SMD and these varied dependant on previous LED fitted, pad size, board space and brightness I thought each of which should have personally & 2 3mm 'normal' Legged ones were needed too.
Some of which made it a little harder - some LED's that were mounted, were different styles, on board but shining 90 degrees from mounting rather than directly up - one of those handful, I think is photo'd above


----------



## Barr_end

Random photos - both at work & both in pieces 😅
TTS was taken to work the other week, as it had it's cambelt replaced, as it's been 5 years since I put it's first one it had ever seen on! 5 years and 60k miles in this car is pretty big milestone!


----------



## Barr_end

Keeping with the thread title - this will probably split opinions
I have been very fed up of the intercooler chipping, it's also already been turned around - so both sides are chipped as shit black 
So rather than for now - spending the cash to see if I like a silver cooler, broke out the drill & wire wheel and had a play - as some of you may of guesses from the last image.

I'm actually much happier with it, think it'll also be better if I improve (thin down) and go back to black on the supporting uprights & put a proper silver cooler in, rather than a sanded down one.
But for now I am pleased - it can not chip!
Also for the first time ever, gave in the inner arches a proper clean!
Couple of cleaning solutions & jet washed the material liners until the water ran totally clear, which actually took a fairly long time 
All efforts probably in vane with the fact of winter is here really, but at least there is no longer 10 years of road dirt in parts of the arches which aren't accessible
This resulting in the usual floating car photos & I followed it up with a complete car rinse off.

This all came from having the wheels off as I swapped / flushed out my old brake fluid and put in some fresh Tarox RoadRace
Which has sharpened up the pedal even more than how it has which was already brilliant - old fluid may of had a bit of heat 😅
Anyways - what wants to be seen, photos


----------



## Barr_end

following the last updates.
Shortly after the Magazine photoshoot, couple of local mates have a YouTube channel & asked if they could feature the TTS
So I have prepping the car just to make sure it's the best I can present & shouldn't give me any potential funny moments, playing up for camera  

So below is photos of a couple of parts I saw necessary to throw on, still waiting on a few minor parts in the post! R8 coils, final boost pipe joint to be silicone and more decent murray clamps.
Cleaned up the lower half of the engine bay - top of the gearbox and similar parts as I run no shield that would usually hide/tidy things like that up.
Additionally changed the intercooler for a proper silver one & the mounting manner for the top of this for better image but in theory, gives a tiny bit more airflow.

Once the few more items are here I will give it a proper clean up and have it ready.
But have these for now..


----------



## Barr_end

Ibiza has had some love with few minor detail mods - which all know I like so much.
This is the first and only time they have both been out at once, so couldn't not grab a photo to show the plate game


----------



## Barr_end

Yesterday ended up shooting the video with the Motoraddict boys after Stuart pushed me a little to have the car on there.
It will probably just be me rambling nervously but I guess time will tell on that one!

Was cheeky and asked to pinch adams photography spot from the magazine to do the walk around with the car as it's nice location and very local to my house.
So got the TT all cleaned up for the occasion - made some more final touches in the engine bay & interior with a few more dress bolts and etc.
Only really took the one photo but even the daily got a scrub. I do think they look fairly decent next to one another 
For anyone who fancies a giggle too, I've attached the comparison between the TT & Ibiza - even though it has 1/2 the power and 3/4 the torque for a peak number... This really shows the real world speed difference


----------



## Barr_end

So the video is now live!

Go have a watch and if you don't mind, share it!
Will really help Stuart and the other motoraddict lads out

Alot of the spec was lost, due to my forgetfulness and mad rambling that needed much editing 😅 
But I think it still turned out decent, better than I was expecting.


----------



## Barr_end

Went out last night with Adam again from ASR photography
As he's sound and so local, he wanted to have a play with doing some night photos

I have actually managed to see the 80! That he's done from the previous shoot - can't share any of these as they maybe used for the magazine but there are so many in there that are brilliant!
Very pleased with how those have come out.
But even in the short space of time between the last one, he saw the difference where the car has changed!
I usually try and edit/update the beginning post of this build thread, but with the new forum layout I have been unable to 

So I thought probably for first time, I should put the full spec list, in the mist of the posts....
Especially as I didn't manage to really get any of it in my Youtube feature above

Performance/chassis:
•3.5” trackslag downpipe + sportscat
•Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
•Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework + Murray clamps
•Hel performance Oil cooler
•Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
•Forge silicone charge pipe joiner
•Loba high pressure fuel pump
•Custom pro-ram induction kit
•AEM meth injection kit
•OEM Rev G diverter
•Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
•AKS runner flap delete
•NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
•R8 coilpacks
•R-tech full PCV delete
•R-tech remap 'stage 2+' - stock ECU
•Helix organic clutch kit + DMF & braided clutch line
•Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings & diesel geek runner bush
•Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
•Rota Titans 18” Wheels + Goodyear Supersports (road) & 1Form 18" Wheels + Yokohama AD08Rs (track)
•Yellowspeed racing/Intermotiv custom coilovers
•Cloude9 magride delete modules
•Superpro Antilift Kit & front polybushes
•Tyrol subframe locking kit
•Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
•Ultraracing front strut bar
•TTRS brake calipers, CL RC5+ or RC6 pads, braided brake hoses & Tarox fluid
•Genuine Audi TTRS lower inner & modified vented arch liners 

Exteriror:
•Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
•Custom vented front wings
•Fibreglass rear vented bumper + custom fog/rainlight
•Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
•Mk3 performance Carbon fibre spoiler
•Carbon fibre ~ door handles, front bumper insert, mirror blanks
•Dynamic mirror lenses
•Custom 4” carbon exhaust tips
•Custom front & rear tow eyes
•Black badges

Interior:
•Corbeau Revolution XL seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
•Retrofitted OEM heated seat pads
•TRS 3 inch ultralight harnesses
•Cloude9 seat bases
•Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
•All rear boot panels retrimmed
•SW Motorsport cage
•Alpine X802D-U 8” headunit
•Focal audio speakers & tweeters
•Cloude9 vent adaptor
•Stack boost gauge
•Audi 8V S3 heater vents
•Liquid digital gauge
•All interior red illumination changed to white
•All bulbs to LED & double boot light
•Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile, hand brake

But what's words without photos.
Took a few of these at the location chose to do the flybys/launches for the video


----------



## Barr_end

Barr_end said:


> So the video is now live!


Quoting this post so it shows nicely under the undated spec list at the start of page 31 😅
To be honest, other than some minor fiddles with boot lights / parking sensor rettrofits / matching seat cushions..
There is only one real change I have planned - not even started yet & still the rear end to polybush / rebuild
After these there really isn't a great deal I can see for further modifications for the TTS as in the least big headed way possible - I think I've created one of the best TT's and without going OTT mental there isn't a great deal more I can change!

If anyone reading this has any ideas, I would genuinely be interested to hear!
Since the forum update I feel like build thread posting has become very much user only posts


----------



## Flashy

Agreed, nobody posts on mine either . I don't think many on here are mod orientated. More likely to have a discussion about servicing or electrics and how all mods are bad 

Car looks and goes great. I'm sure I asked this before, did you notice a decent improvement fitting the dogbone mount insert? How was the bolt to remove? I'm sure I'm holding off as I think I'll shear it


----------



## jimojameso

I love a mod and enjoy reading both your threads but half the time there isn't much to say so i just press the like button 

Don't be afraid to post guys. There are plenty of people who enjoy the updates.


----------



## MT-V6

Agreed, don't comment very often but always a good read


----------



## Audittnumb

Im in love with this buld man! The amount of work and detail is my cup of tea in this thread! Any info regarding the weight reduction of the seats? Im thinking of getting carbon fiber seats at this point but I cant just justify the cost in my mind for a couple of kg.


----------



## Barr_end

Flashy said:


> Agreed, nobody posts on mine either . I don't think many on here are mod orientated. More likely to have a discussion about servicing or electrics and how all mods are bad
> 
> Car looks and goes great. I'm sure I asked this before, did you notice a decent improvement fitting the dogbone mount insert? How was the bolt to remove? I'm sure I'm holding off as I think I'll shear it


I commented just the other day about your splitter  
I do think there is an interest for people with modifications, just not as great with TT's as there is on many other brand/models out there.
Fitted a brand new stock bush & dogbone insert but at the same time as Antilift kit, subframe locking kit & coilovers. With it being only 'stage 1' at the time and AWD didn't have any traction issues like you're suffering from, however engine movement was nicely reduced! I'd suggest the full insert kit to stop ALL of the mount slop



jimojameso said:


> I love a mod and enjoy reading both your threads but half the time there isn't much to say so i just press the like button
> Don't be afraid to post guys. There are plenty of people who enjoy the updates.


I can sort of understand what you're saying man!
Certainly not afraid of a post or many words of rambling - do believe though I am coming much closer to an end of not having things to actually do to it though!



MT-V6 said:


> Agreed, don't comment very often but always a good read


Thank you very much sir!



Audittnumb said:


> Im in love with this buld man! The amount of work and detail is my cup of tea in this thread!
> Any info regarding the weight reduction of the seats? Im thinking of getting carbon fiber seats at this point but I cant just justify the cost in my mind for a couple of kg.


Thank you man!
I'm assuming you're after figures? Front & rear?
I haven't weighed anything myself/personally but I know someone weighed the rears, they were 16kg in total - seat delete from cloude 9 custom definitely doesn't weigh near that. So savings to be made
The fronts, as said I never weighed. However, compared to my stock Recaro wingbacks - even with all the runners and bases attached, the Motamecs felt nearly half as much if not half the weight of those. I'd also say that the Evo 1's felt slightly heavier than the Revolutions. Definitely got to be more than even a couple of KG different.
Additionally if you delete all 4 stock seat belts like I have, there is a little weight to be saved there!
I reckon I saved all the additional weight of adding the cage, if not actually infact still saved a little!
My memory is shocking and I'm pretty sure you're not - but are you running stock wheels?


----------



## Audittnumb

Barr_end said:


> Thank you man!
> I'm assuming you're after figures? Front & rear?
> I haven't weighed anything myself/personally but I know someone weighed the rears, they were 16kg in total - seat delete from cloude 9 custom definitely doesn't weigh near that. So savings to be made
> The fronts, as said I never weighed. However, compared to my stock Recaro wingbacks - even with all the runners and bases attached, the Motamecs felt nearly half as much if not half the weight of those. I'd also say that the Evo 1's felt slightly heavier than the Revolutions. Definitely got to be more than even a couple of KG different.
> Additionally if you delete all 4 stock seat belts like I have, there is a little weight to be saved there!
> I reckon I saved all the additional weight of adding the cage, if not actually infact still saved a little!
> My memory is shocking and I'm pretty sure you're not - but are you running stock wheels?


I have already deleted the rear seats, waiting for a Stern Performance rear seat delete kit with a carbon strut bar but for some reason DHL has already delayed the package for 41 days and counting.
Im running with the OEM seats at the moment but Im having radom demonic thoughts of taking them of going full feral with weight reduction 🤣🤣
I am running 245/35/19 Federal Evolutions ST1's with a 19x8.5inch wheel









I am waiting for a set of 16''x8 Japan Racing JR3 with 25 offset that will be here around 28 of January due to backorder that are 7.75kg (couldnt validate the extra 600 euros for a weight save of 500grams with a higher end brand) and a set of 245/45/16 Toyo R888R's 

I believe that will save ALOT of weight and benefit from the reduction of unsprung mass loss.
That will lower the car about 1.36cm and shorten its gears just a bit. Will increase accelaration though


----------



## Barr_end

Audittnumb said:


> I have already deleted the rear seats, waiting for a Stern Performance rear seat delete kit with a carbon strut bar but for some reason DHL has already delayed the package for 41 days and counting.
> Im running with the OEM seats at the moment but Im having radom demonic thoughts of taking them of going full feral with weight reduction 🤣🤣
> I am running 245/35/19 Federal Evolutions ST1's with a 19x8.5inch wheel
> View attachment 478617
> 
> 
> I am waiting for a set of 16''x8 Japan Racing JR3 with 25 offset that will be here around 28 of January due to backorder that are 7.75kg (couldnt validate the extra 600 euros for a weight save of 500grams with a higher end brand) and a set of 245/45/16 Toyo R888R's
> 
> I believe that will save ALOT of weight and benefit from the reduction of unsprung mass loss.
> That will lower the car about 1.36cm and shorten its gears just a bit. Will increase accelaration though
> View attachment 478618



Now this is interesting...
16's? 
So many minor question that I suppose leads into the greater.. WHY? 😅 
Will they even fit over whatever front brake seat up you're running? 
Of course they are going to look odd as, but is there really much grip benefit to had over 17's or 18's when still only running a semi slick? Not a full drag radial


----------



## Audittnumb

Barr_end said:


> Now this is interesting...
> 16's?
> So many minor question that I suppose leads into the greater.. WHY? 😅
> Will they even fit over whatever front brake seat up you're running?
> Of course they are going to look odd as, but is there really much grip benefit to had over 17's or 18's when still only running a semi slick? Not a full drag radial


*So to answer your questions:*
_1)So many minor question that I suppose leads into the greater.. WHY? 😅_

When comparing wheel weight I believe you are aware rotational inertia effect. The rotational inertia of an object depends on its mass. It also depends on the distribution of that mass relative to the axis of rotation. When a mass moves further from the axis of rotation it becomes increasingly more difficult to change the rotational velocity of the system. Basically the heavier an object is on the outer ring of a circle the heavier it get for the motor to turn this part. Thus moving the wheel towards the axis of rotation + lowering unsprung mass.

_2)Will they even fit over whatever front brake seat up you're running?_

Stock Audi TT 2.0Tfsi model came with 16 inch wheels, the brakes are from a regular FWD model so Im good regarding fitment. They will be upgraded though with racing pads and brake disks and on the long run with lightweight Willwood brakes

_3)Of course they are going to look odd as, but is there really much grip benefit to had over 17's or 18's when still only running a semi slick? Not a full drag radial  _

On the first part of the question please read answer to question (1). In addition having a smaller wheel will accelerate faster for a short distance but will loose a bit of top speed which is ok with me since its over 300km/h and almost never reach that! Now regarding to the Full drag radials you are spot on it would have more grip BUT its a car that is used for night ''therapeutic'' rides and small trips with the wife having full drag radials would comprimise my safety in case I find a patch of water. I usually never press the throttle inside town so I can controll myself from getting killed so far 😅😅😅
Semi slicks will be a huge increase of gri over the plain radial Federal Evolution ST1's that have started spining all four wheels after a good 1st gear full throttle test.

Hope I answered all your question #fistpump 🤜🤛


----------



## Flashy

I have 18x8.5j wheels that are only 8.1kg 😉


----------



## Audittnumb

Flashy said:


> I have 18x8.5j wheels that are only 8.1kg 😉


Nice! but still the rotational inertia of a 18'' > 16''.


----------



## FNChaos

Audittnumb said:


> Nice! but still the rotational inertia of a 18'' > 16''.


It's not that simple.

There is a 2 inch difference in rim size, but the overall diameter of the wheel is only 1.10 inches (4.3%) difference.

The area that used to be made up of rim spokes (and empty space) is now made up of heavier rubber & steel (sidewalls being 26.5% bigger)

The overall tire size is slightly smaller (reducing weight) but the sidewalls are bigger (adding weight). Taller sidewalls may also require extra support to compensate for flex (adding weight)

Without performing some serious calculations, I don't think you can assume any significant degree of improvement concerning rotational mass. It is quite possible that a heavier small diameter rim tire combo could have more rotational inertia than a larger diameter lightweight set.

As you said, rotational inertia _also_ depends on the distribution of that mass relative to the axis of rotation. Which brings up a second question; Assuming two rims of equal weight, does a 18” rim with most of its weight centered around its axis have more or less rotational inertia than a 16” rim with most of its weight distributed around its outer rim? (answer: More information is needed)

What can be said is, Unsprung weight is unsprung weight whether the mass is rotating or not. Your shocks & springs cannot tell the difference. Reducing unsprung weight will improve your car's handling.

Rotational mass comes into play when you try to change an object's speed or direction. The heavier an object is the greater its rotational inertia. Heavier object require more force to overcome this inertia, so light weight tires & rims spin up faster and respond to steering commands with less effort.

Biggest impact of going with smaller tires is the increase in gear ratio (improving initial start-up speed at the expense of top speed)


----------



## Barr_end

Audittnumb said:


> _Will they even fit over whatever front brake seat up you're running?_
> 
> Stock Audi TT 2.0Tfsi model came with 16 inch wheels, the brakes are from a regular FWD model so Im good regarding fitment. They will be upgraded though with racing pads and brake disks and on the long run with lightweight Willwood brakes


I am shocked by this! So you're still running the stock 312mm single piston calipers with all your power 😅 
I must say you are certainly braver man than me! 
Friend had them on this 280hp MK5 GTI - even with ProjectMu pads, decent fluid and braided lines - 2 roundabouts into a bash it would get fade.
It was scary fun to drive being FWD and poor braking characteristics.



Audittnumb said:


> On the first part of the question please read answer to question (1). In addition having a smaller wheel will accelerate faster for a short distance but will loose a bit of top speed which is ok with me since its over 300km/h and almost never reach that! Now regarding to the Full drag radials you are spot on it would have more grip BUT its a car that is used for night ''therapeutic'' rides and small trips with the wife having full drag radials would comprimise my safety in case I find a patch of water. I usually never press the throttle inside town so I can controll myself from getting killed so far 😅😅😅
> Semi slicks will be a huge increase of gri over the plain radial Federal Evolution ST1's that have started spining all four wheels after a good 1st gear full throttle test.
> Hope I answered all your question #fistpump 🤜🤛


For this, I would have to agree with FN chaos above - I don't think it works that simply and as he stated once you get past a certain point, I believe too, that the tyre will in fact be heavier than the rim!
From my stand point/opinion - it would be in your interest for 2 wheel set ups. 
Leaving what you currently have (maybe change the tyres for slightly better option!) for your normal driving.
Then grab a set of wheels with more aggressive semi slicks OR drag radials for the serious speed showing abilities of the car.
Running the lightest wheels I do understand - my 2Forge 18 x 9's were only 8.4kg however and with my knowledge and experience with 5+ sets of JR wheels for friends - they usually aren't what they quote FYI


----------



## Barr_end

Putting the thread little more on track... Unfortunately not the racing kind 

I threw these up on old instaham the other night. With bit of home truth caption:
"Easy to forget how far you’ve come. Remember to appreciate hard work, including your own!"

But it was from a realisation that this car really has come an incredibly long way in my ownership and I am proud of what I have achieved/built
So here are some of the most recent photos I have that I can share vs photos I could find of how the car was 'stock' when I collected it
Side by side, these are pretty funny to me!


----------



## MT-V6

It's come a long way


----------



## CurryMan

What a transformation! 
You'd never believe it was the same car... looks like it came out the factory looking like that as some sort of special edition.


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> It's come a long way


It is fairly interesting!


CurryMan said:


> What a transformation!
> You'd never believe it was the same car... looks like it came out the factory looking like that as some sort of special edition.


Thank you very much! That's a good compliment to be honest


So I know I said just a few posts back there wasn't loads left, well I found one job.
Ever since the removal of the wingbacks, even those the cars equipped I lost my heated seats! 
So  
After buying the daily some decent seats - mk5 GTI's just like I had in my polo all those years ago, but leather. This got me thinking.
I still haven't bought any leather cleaner to top my stocks up so excuse the shininess of them 😅 They are a bit battered, but that kind of ideal, as I'm not like precious of them as it is just a daily
No Ibiza was ever sold but I have heated seats fitted... TT has heated looms but no seats fitted. Some of you may read that and get the idea, others may think surely not...

Rettrofit for both cars needed!
Plan... Purchase a heated seat kit.
Use the wiring side of the kit with the OEM seats/heat pads into the daily 
Use the OEM wiring with the aftermarket kit pads into the bucket seats in the TTS

Actual real life outcome, not so easy!
Daily went smooth enough, managed to work out the pin layout and get the wiring in hidden/neat without too much hassle in a few hours before it was dark on a Friday. And it is so nice having a daily with heated seats, especially as they are leather and the weather is turning to winter 

But the TT's outcome wasn't as positive.
Long story short, the OEM seats plug in with 4 wires - power, ground and 2 for a thermistor, placed in the seat. With this unconnected/open circuit the aftermarket pads just didn't work on my trial with the passenger seat
Here's when I got a little lucky... 
Bill / Cloude 9 Customs had a spare mk1 TT seat, unfortunately had skipped the other just few weeks before!
We butchered the shit out of this poor mk1 seat and found what we were looking for! The thermistor, but whilst there, also worked out that the mk1's back heated pad was a decent size/shape/fold for the bucket seats...
So I have no photos of the drivers, but this now has a mk1 TT pad & thermistor wired into the OEM 8J loom/controls on the climate and works!
However, the pads on the buckets do no allow you to open them up and slide these in to where they would usually be, on the top of the foam, right underneath the material you sit on.
I have put the heated pad, under the bucket seats cushions and will have to test this more in the coming drives than a quick sit on the drive.

So I am also on the look out for a ruined/cheap mk1 tt seat to make the passengers side work/match the drivers & hopefully being under the buckets cushions, these still work effectively enough to make it worth while playing retrofit.
But the fact that I pretty much have put heated seats into both with one kit, was a right bonus and was worth while enough for the costs of putting it into the daily alone!


----------



## MT-V6

Heated seats are definitely one of those things that you don't realise how good they are until you have them!

Though depending on how thick the cushions are I'm not sure if enough heat will make it through?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Heated seats are definitely one of those things that you don't realise how good they are until you have them!
> 
> Though depending on how thick the cushions are I'm not sure if enough heat will make it through?


So today I actually drove the TT to work, before on the drive, you could feel a small benefit so I was hoping it would of been worth while.
However on the 15-20 minute quick journey today with the seat on. I didn't really notice it's affect.
I believe they may indeed be too thick to make it through!

I actually used some of you information the other evening...


Another small update and was actually a worth while mod...
Double boot light mod, with LED's
This photo has no extra lights being used with it, properly impressed with their brightness and the difference this has actually made in the space!


----------



## MT-V6

Good to see that you're getting started with the retrofits


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Good to see that you're getting started with the retrofits


Funny you should say this...
I have all the parts in my watch list for your parking sensor retrofit 

No photos...
But the TT will be getting much dirtier than usual - it's now become the daily.
The ibiza is currently in tempory death after the bottom end has decided to knock 😅


----------



## MT-V6

Feel free to message the thread if you need info. My advice is to get genuine sensors, they are so cheap secondhand as they are the same in almost all VAG cars. The cheap Chinese ones have so many failures it's not worth it


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Feel free to message the thread if you need info. My advice is to get genuine sensors, they are so cheap secondhand as they are the same in almost all VAG cars. The cheap Chinese ones have so many failures it's not worth it


This is basically the reason I will try at some point to retrofit it...
The not so, 'new' bumper had genuine mounts glued to the rear and the holes drilled for sensors
I had to put something in to fill the holes, so why not sensors. So I did exactly as you said, genuine second hand
I feel it silly they are visual there and not functioning 😅


----------



## Barr_end

Nothing too special occurring
Managed to extent a track voucher I had for the start of next years season which is a bonus
But with the recent 'death' of the daily's engine 😅 The TT is currently being used as a daily again
Does remind me how nice it really is to drive! But I'm not enjoying the fuel bill 
Had to swap out the passengers door lock the other day as it finally failed - have done around 3 drivers ones since owning the car, so it was an easy job from memory.
Hopefully have a few parts showing up taking advantage of the black friday sales so every last item to bolt on for the rear end conversion is here. Just still finding the time to get it all sorted!

Anyways, photos of the TT in it's new homes at the moment 
















*







*


----------



## jimojameso

Oh dear what failed on the daily engine?


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Oh dear what failed on the daily engine?


I may of not wanted it bottom end anymore 💣😅
Got as much knock as door to door salesman


----------



## jimojameso

Oh dear well i hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Oh dear well i hope you get it sorted mate


Thank you!
Plans are in motion and do have an engine just waiting on parts/suppliers and hopefully a nice warm unit to do it in!
So TTS is still on daily duties


----------



## Barr_end

So it has been nearly a month since I last posted in here!
I'll be honest, it was only a few days ago that the TT received a wash - Well overdue, wheels and paintwork fully stained with brake dust from the aggressive pads.
Other than it also getting a lovely crack/chip in the screen before chrsitmas  
All just been business as usual - constant usage as the daily has been dead.
No new parts, nothing worked on or needing work, been a little boring in all honesty not having thinks to fiddle with - but I have found a different hobby to use up time

The daily is now back up and running, just waiting on an MOT and it's back to action and the TT doesn't need to be on silly daily duties.
I shall have some photos to throw in here to keep it how it usually is


----------



## Iceblue

Hey Barr-end, sorry did not comment sooner but have been really busy as a result of the positive effects of covid on my industry and xmas etc. Amazing vidoe of your car and you appear as a natural youtuber with a geniune humbleness of your obvious craft skills. Unfortunately not enough time to get in the real detail of all of your efforts and mods to the car, both good, bad and hilarious, over many years. It is a pity it was not all recorded as it could have been a youtube channel itself. Car is obviously fast as it looks and the brakes..ohhh the brakes. 

You may need a new project if you are running out of things to do on your car and would love to see you build a dedicated Mk2 TT track/race car or alternatively convert a cheap Mk2 FWD with a blown engine into a high performance Mk2 RS engined road/track car. I know Ian has done it with the VR6 but believe the 5 would be just as interesting if you could build it with what you know now.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Hey Barr-end, sorry did not comment sooner but have been really busy as a result of the positive effects of covid on my industry and xmas etc. Amazing vidoe of your car and you appear as a natural youtuber with a geniune humbleness of your obvious craft skills. Unfortunately not enough time to get in the real detail of all of your efforts and mods to the car, both good, bad and hilarious, over many years. It is a pity it was not all recorded as it could have been a youtube channel itself. Car is obviously fast as it looks and the brakes..ohhh the brakes.
> 
> You may need a new project if you are running out of things to do on your car and would love to see you build a dedicated Mk2 TT track/race car or alternatively convert a cheap Mk2 FWD with a blown engine into a high performance Mk2 RS engined road/track car. I know Ian has done it with the VR6 but believe the 5 would be just as interesting if you could build it with what you know now.


Thank you ever so much for the kind words sir! Appreciate it.
To be fair to him, Stu my friend within Motoraddicts, had a right job in editing me and Owen waffling on! 
So I think he did really well, but some decent stuff did get cut but is what it is! Had to get it slimmed down to an acceptable video length!

I would actually love to build a FWD mk2, but I already known what power plant I would be throwing in it with my recent experiences of building - Wonder if anyone can guess!
But for now I will stick at mine! There is still bits to do, and when I drive it, I really do love it.
Just when it sits for days on end, like now just over a week currently, I have that little thought in back of head... What shall I do with it


Also found myself a new jobbie for being stuck inside on the cold winter days and not overly wanting to be in the wet/wind playing with real cars!

Turned to tiny cars.
1/64th scale to be precise, so hotwheels, matchbox corgie etc
Now as always with me I have become quite addicted since I started at the beginning of December. But I'm not a massive collector, but I do have some right Gems
However with those who have read the thread, you can probably guessed what I'm actually doing... 
Modifying! Custom wheels, lowering, wing mirrors, body kit, exhuasts, spoilers, custom paint, etc etc

I blame my current partner who put the idea in my head saying we should make some christmas decorations using them and into the spiral I have fallen.
So first photos are those exactly, and further on is just some of the cars I have done for friends and etc...
You can all probably guess what the next post in the thread will be 😅 
but all of what I do is now on my secondary insta account for anyone interested: @barrs_cars


----------



## MT-V6

Do you have a little TT replica of your car?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Do you have a little TT replica of your car?


Maybe....
I think I'll make you wait one more post.

Here's the well overdue, first was of 2022...
Car was ruined, months without a wash and the aggressive pads, wheels took 2 hours to clean, and still aren't fully there and are ceramic coated
Side of the car was also completely stained from brake dust, all in all, just a usual wash - not even touching the inside took me 4.5 hours 

Least it now looks some what white!
Also back to it;s beading self and also showing it's signs of my drivers door water ingress issue  But it's at least joined back with it's not so clean white mate


----------



## Barr_end

Even after some issues with windscreen, I will try keep this on the lighter news for now..

The new hobby meant of course I was going to make myself a mini TT
I'll save a real long explanation but as in real life, getting all the bits to look correct on the mini TT also took a long time
Using the only decent 8J / MK2 base - hotwheels TTS produced all way back in 2011 (rare, hard to find and expensive  )
I believe I've done a mint job and very pleased with the outcome


----------



## Iceblue

Excellent and almost as good looking as the real one. Could be a great present for those who have everything and are into their car. 500 quid a pop although I expect it costs more to make.


----------



## MT-V6

Very cool, a little mini-me

One suggestion would be if you can find a way to put yellow calipers behind the wheels, it's the only missing detail for me


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> Excellent and almost as good looking as the real one. Could be a great present for those who have everything and are into their car. 500 quid a pop although I expect it costs more to make.


Thank you sir!
That to be fair is a long way above how much they cost!
Does obviously vary, what mods need doing and the cost/availability of the casting/car
but even with the hours/parts I've put into this one for me, still wouldn't be near that figure!



MT-V6 said:


> Very cool, a little mini-me
> 
> One suggestion would be if you can find a way to put yellow calipers behind the wheels, it's the only missing detail for me


Thank you very much sir, that is on my radar, it's very hard unfortunately, most wheels have support bars behind so the wheels don't break.
If I am to add them I want them to be 'real' that they don't turn with the wheels as it does actually still work / is playable  
Other wheel suppliers are doing this, I have an idea to try but I've only been collecting/modding since the start of december


----------



## Barr_end

Still yet to have any proper contact from them, but it's now a week on since having my new screen fitted
The fitter causing much damage to the roof and pillars which will mean both need repainting - Really not happy as you can imagen
It has put me off the car vibe even further than the cold short winter days.
Hoping I will have and update and get closer to having this issue resolved. Still rolling round without a bloody sun strip at this point!

But a part has turned up - nothing exciting but maybe a fix for issue that's been bugging a while fingers crossed!


----------



## Barr_end

Looks like things are going in the right direction from the windscreen company who damaged the TT.
Just need to get some quotes together myself too.
Little preview of just some of the damage...









Also finally managed to get 5 minutes to rip the doorcard off and swap out my inner seal panel, hoping this will stop the issue of water flowing over my door seal/damp drivers side footwell

Took a little trip out in the car on Sunday even with the lack of sunstrip and damage to the paint and someone grabbed a few photos when it was parked up at the meet


----------



## nigh7swimming

That is quite an impressive setup! I'm on Stage2+ TTS and looking for some advice to push it a bit further. I was trying to follow the topic but got lost in the details 
I wonder if you can shed more light on the two issues?
1. Was the AEM WMI kit any good in terms of performance gains? I like the idea of it cleaning the inlet valves, even if it doesn't push the HP much.
2. For the intake duct, did you use off the shelf parts or custom-made ? I don't want to change the filter box but would like to change the pipe as it does indeed look restrictive.

ta


----------



## Barr_end

nigh7swimming said:


> That is quite an impressive setup! I'm on Stage2+ TTS and looking for some advice to push it a bit further. I was trying to follow the topic but got lost in the details
> I wonder if you can shed more light on the two issues?
> 1. Was the AEM WMI kit any good in terms of performance gains? I like the idea of it cleaning the inlet valves, even if it doesn't push the HP much.
> 2. For the intake duct, did you use off the shelf parts or custom-made ? I don't want to change the filter box but would like to change the pipe as it does indeed look restrictive.
> 
> ta


Thank you!
Isn't really much further you can take it if you've done stage 2+ well
What's your hardware / who's your tuner?

1. Annoyinly not dyno'd the car with/without, I had taken it out to make some revisions last time it had dyno time, so can't give quoted performance gain in that regard.
Also not dragy'd the car back to back - on/off same road, time, etc.

However it's more than clear on my liquid gauge how much it drops the intake temps, in addition, dragy times were lowered by around .3-.5 100-200km on average, which is a big difference.

Mine in theory wont help the intake valves, nor will most peoples TFSI set up - spacer plate after the throttle body.
Mines plumbed in how meth companies suggest 6-10 inches before the throttle body, before my MAP sensor, this is how I can see the difference made to IAT's. 
Really only way you're going to manage that is if you go multi port set up with a nozzle into even intake track.

2. Don't  In a word!
As you should be able to see in my posts, the intake went back the the OEM pipe that comes directly off the turbo.
It isn't restrictive, mis information went around about it, but in short it massively helps with surge on the stock KO4 turbo as it's smooth tapering profile it much better than a big open bend. Suits the characteristics of this turbo much better - filter end is where change is benefit dependant on your current set up

If you are swapping out your turbo however, I would say making the custom large set up is worth while.


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Very cool, a little mini-me
> 
> One suggestion would be if you can find a way to put yellow calipers behind the wheels, it's the only missing detail for me


I thought I may aswell reply to this and update the thread with the mini TT just as much as the bigger one  
Still waiting on one more detail that I believe will be the final finishing touch.
But I had a little play.
With help from Alex at Monstaghrapix - not only has the real car got a sunstrip back
The mini TTS case is definitely complete - think this finishing touch has really help it's display factor

Other change was I did want to do exactly as you suggested, but couldn't find the right wheels
Technically still haven't but been waiting on these for a while to show up from china.
Spokes were definitely too thin for my liking (can see why, to show brakes off) - but also they were too small diameter even with a tyre swap.
So pulling them apart was next idea, broke them, but got what I needed, sorted the colours, spent many hours grinding out the back of the 'old' wheels and we are there!


----------



## Audittnumb

How cool is that!!!!!


----------



## Barr_end

Audittnumb said:


> How cool is that!!!!!


Thank you sir!
Few more touches and that one will be done.
As it's raining today I should have an update on whether the parts I last installed worked today
In addition picking up some more parts for the TT today and it got a little trip out last night and full tank of fuel!


----------



## barry_m2

Going back a few pages... do you have part numbers and/or a link to which LEDs you bought to do the swap from red, and how many you needed too?

Cheers


----------



## Barr_end

barry_m2 said:


> Going back a few pages... do you have part numbers and/or a link to which LEDs you bought to do the swap from red, and how many you needed too?
> 
> Cheers


I'll have to try search back in what I bought - wasn't on a generic eBay where you can check purchase history
As I'm also thinking nothing packaging wise was labelled either!

I bought a fair few different styles to make sure I had the correct ones - but used 2 styles
I bought x100 of each and used at least half of one style off the top of my head

But with a memory like a sieve, that's about all I can remember 😅
It's not a small job at all and opening some of the components - taking the knobs off the climate unit are a right bastard


----------



## Barr_end

Finally my water issues getting in the drivers door seem fixed!
For anyone needing more info reading this: Water Ingress on Coupe Doors?

I have also had my jet wash returned! Finally all the cars can be treated to a proper wash, not a quick blast with water down the local drive in jet wash bays.
Once it and the new parts have had a wash I will finally get them on. Not really one that I think will of ever been noticed in photos, so may not look like it'll change, but something that has bugged me ever since I had the bad luck which caused it

Other than that, but using it a fair bit as daily has been broken and it is brilliant to be behind the wheel of.
Car is just fun full stop
Try and put this back to normal and throw some images in every now and then on posts...


----------



## Barr_end

Water in the door issue has returned, but have no had the time to look
Been forgetful on this and making sure to add some photos/info in.
Mot for it today which can't see why would have any issue with!


----------



## Steviejones133

Barr_end said:


> Mot for it today which can't see why would have any issue with!


Apart from the lack of a front number plate, you’ll be fine no doubt


----------



## Barr_end

Steviejones133 said:


> Apart from the lack of a front number plate, you’ll be fine no doubt



Refitted for the 2 hour period needed 😅 
Was indeed all good, sport cat looks like it's finally at the point it will not be passing easily anymore.
Always needed warming but needed a serious fuck out and just about made it through, will have to look into this a little closer


----------



## Akash286

Barr_end said:


> *Edit: Due to the new forum layout I will no longer be able to edit this post moving forward.
> Hopefully I will continue to post beyond the updates I have put below in this but you'll find anything 2022 onward past page 31 in the thread!
> 
> There are constant updates - At multi points thorughout the many pages in this thread, had been slacking so sometimes there is gaps.
> 
> Would be best if you've just stumbled apon this, to read through, all the pages of my rambling as there is many more regular/small updates throughout - Sorry!
> 
> Timeline for the first have of this original post is backwards...
> Latest first so you can see a brief over view of the cars stages over the years I have owned it, but there is much more throughout the thread.
> Then after these brief snip-its of spec, it goes back to is where it all began - in a normal time layour moving forward not back
> If you do, thank you for reading & hope you enjoy!
> 
> 2021 updates have made this car really the best it has ever been, I am so pleased with it.
> Now over 5 years & over 60k miles in this TTS, it's been amazing and I do love it far too much :lol:
> 
> So have the 2021 spec, then some photos!*
> 
> Performance/chassis:
> •3.5” trackslag downpipe + sportscat
> •Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
> •Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework + Murray clamps
> •Hel performance Oil cooler
> •Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
> •Forge silicone charge pipe joiner
> •Loba high pressure fuel pump
> •Custom pro-ram induction kit
> •AEM meth injection kit
> •OEM Rev G diverter
> •Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
> •AKS runner flap delete
> •NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
> •R8 coilpacks
> •R-tech full PCV delete
> •R-tech remap 'stage 2+' - stock ECU
> •Helix organic clutch kit + DMF & braided clutch line
> •Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings & diesel geek runner bush
> •Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
> •Rota Titans 18” Wheels + Goodyear Supersports (road) & 1Form 18" Wheels + Yokohama AD08Rs (track)
> •Yellowspeed racing/Intermotiv custom coilovers
> •Cloude9 magride delete modules
> •Superpro Antilift Kit & front polybushes
> •Tyrol subframe locking kit
> •Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
> •Ultraracing front strut bar
> •TTRS brake calipers, CL RC5+ or RC6 pads, braided brake hoses & Tarox fluid
> •Genuine Audi TTRS lower inner & modified vented arch liners
> 
> Exterior:
> •Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
> •Custom vented front wings
> •Fibreglass rear vented bumper + custom fog/rainlight
> •Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
> •Mk3 performance Carbon fibre spoiler
> •Carbon fibre ~ door handles, front bumper insert, mirror blanks
> •Dynamic mirror lenses
> •Custom 4” carbon exhaust tips
> •Custom front & rear tow eyes
> •Black badges
> 
> Interior:
> •Corbeau Revolution XL seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
> •Retrofitted OEM heated seat pads
> •TRS 3 inch ultralight harnesses
> •Cloude9 seat bases
> •Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
> •All rear boot panels retrimmed
> •SW Motorsport cage
> •Alpine X802D-U 8” headunit
> •Focal audio speakers & tweeters
> •Cloude9 vent adaptor
> •Stack boost gauge
> •Audi 8V S3 heater vents
> •Liquid digital gauge
> •All interior red illumination changed to white
> •All bulbs to LED & double boot light
> •Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile, hand brake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020 saw a huge change to the car.
> Also marked 4 years with this car and 50k miles in it. Must say it's been brilliant.*
> 
> 2020 Spec & Photos...
> 
> Performance/chassis:
> •3.5" trackslag downpipe + sportscat
> •Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
> •Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework
> •Hel performance Oil cooler
> •Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
> •Loba high pressure fuel pump
> •Custom pro-ram induction kit
> •AEM meth injection kit
> •Forge recirc valve
> •Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
> •AKS runner flap delete
> •NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
> •R-tech remap - stock ECU
> •Helix organic clutch & braided clutch line
> •Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings & diesel geek runner bush
> •Cloude9 oil catch can kit
> •Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
> •2Forge ZF5 18" Wheels
> •Yellowspeed racing/Intermotiv custom coilovers
> •KW magride delete modules
> •Superpro Antilift Kit & polybushes
> •Tyrol subframe locking kit
> •Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
> •Ultraracing front strut bar
> •TTRS brake calipers, Tarox 2 piece discs, CL RC6 pads & braided brake hoses
> •Genuine Audi TTRS inner arch liners & tubed brake cooling ducts
> 
> Exteriror:
> •Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
> •Custom vented front wings
> •Custom rear diffuser & rain light
> •Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
> •TTRS Carbon fibre spoiler
> •Carbon fibre ~ petrol cap, mirror caps, front TTS emblem, door handles, front bumper insert
> •Custom 4" exhaust tips
> •Black badges
> 
> Interior:
> •Motamec Evo-One seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
> •Cloude9 seat bases
> •Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
> •Cloude9 harness bar
> •Cloude9 vent adaptor
> •Stack boost gauge
> •TRS 3 inch harnesses
> •Euro Impulse gearknob
> •Audi 8V S3 heater vents
> •Liquid digital gauge
> •Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile, hand brake & magic tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's just a few photos of updates, and spec list of 2019 - many more updates have happened since
> 
> Recaro Wingback bucket seats (optional factory extra)
> Audi RSNE head unit (optional factory extra) & retrofitted AMI
> Cloude 9 customs rear seat delete, bar & net - with yellow stitch to match yellow seat belts
> Audi TTRS genuine front bumper and grills
> Maxton designs splitter & side skirts
> Custom made rear diffuser & exhaust tips
> Japspeed Carbon fibre spoiler & custom uprights
> Rear window Vortex generator
> Window tints
> Custom Audi sport Livery
> Bola CSR 19 x 9.5" wheels
> Mtech grooved discs, Brembo HP2000 sport pads & Hel braided brake hoses, ATE Typ2000 fluid
> Yellowspeed Club performance coilovers
> Superpro Antilift Kit & front wishbone polybushes
> Tyrol subframe locking kit
> Helix organic clutch & AKS braided clutch line
> Forge short shifter, Draft42 shifter end link bushes, OEM metal relay shifter, Diesel geek slider
> GFB DV+ valve
> Custom Ramair induction
> Milltek Full exhaust - 100 cell race cat & non-res
> Toyosport intercooler (600x300x76mm plate & bar core)
> 2.5" custom pipework into modified creation motorsport charge & discharge pipes with turbo muffler
> Loba HPFP (high pressure fuel pump)
> Audi RS4 FPRV (fuel pressure return valve)
> AKS runner flap delete
> R-tech custom map - 380HP/410ftlbs
> Carbon fibre - Interior:
> Centre console, Glove box trim, Grab handles, Pull handles, Mirror surround, Cluster/clock bezel, Steering wheel, Gearknob, Hand brake, dash ends.
> Carbon fibre - Exterior:
> Petrol cap, Wing mirrors, Door handles, Front bumper lip, TTS front emblem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 updates will be on the later pages from 10 onward - This is where car took some serious changes for the better and where it went from good too decent.
> 
> *After posting the recent look of my TTS I got asked to make a build thread and thought f**k it, might as well. If this isn't in the correct section could an Admin please move it though as I had no idea where to sling it. I have done a fair amount to my TT since I bought it back in September. A lot will probably dislike many, but one thing in particular about my car bur I built it for me and I can honestly say I love it
> 
> So before my TTS I owned my polo GTI for 2.5 years, done a hell of a lot to it mainly all myself, but I won't go on about, just a few pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I went pretty far with it, not only cosmetic but also a lot of engine and chassis work done. I wish now I could of kept it, but I had no space and at 23 I can't afford to run, insure and modify 2 cars. So once only a week or so after buying my TTS the polo got stripped for parts and scrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I got the TTS, however with some nice extras, heated Recaro wingbacks :mrgreen: and uprated 2010? satnav with the gloss surround and media button. However, have and AUX port, which doesn't work, rewired the wires into the 32? wire plug as seen in a thread and activated it a vag-com but still nothing. So if someone could shed some light please PM me!
> Other than this it was relatively standard minus the rs rep grill still with the badge [smiley=bomb.gif], however was clear that the previous owners weren't ones to spend money once buying the car, had some rep wheels, cheap as chips Teflon tyres and what looked like brand new brakes but they were warped, felt over 50-60 with heavy breaking. Although these slight issues, I was still massively happy, and as much as I loved the polo, there was no comparison on driving feel and interior spec, a whole other league. First couple of things I did was just change few odds and sods with my vag com just to make it exactly what I wanted with what you can code in through it. Also got my plate onto the car pretty quickly too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to convince myself and others around me that I wasn't going to go silly and it was a decent car and wouldn't need me fiddling around with it, but who was I kidding :roll: Within 2 weeks of owning the car I was booked in with local vag tuner AMD. Car received a lot of parts there and this is the first time I had ever, literally ever let any garage touch any of my cars (minus tracking). I was a little nervous to say the least!
> But once I picked up the car, I was more than relieved! So whilst in, had the Cambelt & pump done, forge short shifter, GFB DV+, forge induction kit and a milltek catback (regret not buying a full system and to be fair maybe even choosing the milltek). Asked for a quick test drive before handing over the money and it was brilliant! New intake and DV+ give a lovely turbo flutter on partial throttle up to 4k and past that a nice grunt from the engine whilst feeling much quicker. At the time I hadn't even cared about the exhaust note I was too much of a child, lightly putting my foot down to keep changing gear. But was presently surprised on the drive home with no drone what so ever even after speccing the non-res which from research people said was loud and awful. Anyways the car made a healthy 316BHP/333Ftlbs so I was well chuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list was those awful tyres! They were scary enough in the dry but in the wet they were honestly death. My polo had 5.5 & 7.5 degrees of camber, with 9.5 wide wheels with 185/45 tyres and it drove better round corners in the wet than the TT could. They were shocking, the tyres had to go But I wasn't going to put some nice new rubber on nasty rep wheels, so I hunted all over the internet for wheel specs on the TT. Wheel spec and fitment for the polo I had become a right nerd so I knew what I was looking for just had to find out enough about the TT chassis/arches. Whilst doing this I took the car to Audi for the remainder of service items. I had my pants pulled down! £179 for an oil change  after doing everything myself for the last 4 years knowing the cost of parts, I was shocked but wanted the stamp in the book. Along with the oil, the haldex which AMD couldn't do and Audi nicely enough fitted my 1 stage cooler plugs for free which I thought was a result. However after picking up my car and seeing the trip on 8mpg and 15-20 miles had been put on the car I wasn't impressed! Think after that and for the price I will just return to doing bits on the car myself. Atleast I know exactly what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end only a week after coming back from AMD I had these packages arrive. I went for 19 x 9.5 Bola CSR wheels all around, in bronze, which as the time I was sooo unsure on, but my misses convinced me. Also with some 245/35/19 Goodyear Asymmetric 3s to mount on them. Once I managed to get them bolted on, the doubts about bronze went. Women can be right about some things :lol: 😉
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had a friend of mine run over the car with mop after some long hours cleaning and de-ironizing the car. The results speak for themselves, he managed to make white shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just after the mopping I received back the other part I had ordered when the car was at AMD. I managed to find a genuine RS spoiler and after a 2 week wait and a pretty poor job, I had it painted white. I bolted it on and was suddenly unsure if I was happy with it or not. Yes I know its not an RS, sorry if bolting an RS offends you, but as mentioned at 23, I can't afford an RS and I'm more than happy to bolt on the parts which I find enhance the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I was happy with the new wheels, it highlighted, 2 major issues though. The awful arch gap and the poorly looking brakes. Luckily I had 80% of the brakes covered. With some right fitting (rounded bolts and rust) I fitted some Mtech drilled and grooved discs with some Brembo HP2000 sport pads, this was like a night and day difference from whatever was fitted before even during the beading in process. Plans to change the lines to braided when the fluid is due went in as I already have the uprated fluid sitting on the work bench. Another thing with the brakes was their poor appearance and it may sound sad but couple of hours and some black brake paint and them some new badges at £60 [smiley=bomb.gif] completed that job for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the arch gap, it had to go, did plenty of research and looked into springs first as I wasn't convinced about putting coilovers onto the TT. Had many times before on polos and obviously air ride on the last but was still unsure. The more I looked into it the more springs seem to be next to nothing on the amount of drop and I thought f**k it. BC BR series coilovers were bought, but they had to do a bit of waiting. I thought whilst I was there, I would start sorting the front suspension as well in a hope to dial out the well know understeer. So after having the coilovers sitting around for nearly 5 weeks, acting like an inpatient child, I had the other parts I had ordered. Tyrol subframe locking collar kit and SuperPro anti lift kit and front wishbone bushes and a Powerflex dogbone mount. With help from a friend and my awesome over the road neighbour letting us use his unit and some specialist tools, we set to it on freezing cold 28th December. It really didn't go to plan though. In the end the frame had to come off and a new whole dogbone mount had to be fitted due to such a badly seized bolt. So after a long old fight and 2 days of work. It was all on! Of course, me being me, coilovers on the front as low as possible :roll: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it to another friend of mine who has a hunter and had it all dialled in. Front camber set to 1.5 and rear to 2.5 with slight toe out on the front and in on the rear, if my awful memory serves me right, I'll have to check the spec sheet to confirm. With all of the modifications and the tracking, the car drives brilliantly! All the money and pissing around under the car was certainly worth it! It now looked and felt quality! Would definitely recommend any of the above parts to any owner on the hunt for a nice drive feel/feedback through the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can already see, I'd managed to get a million miles from not touching it and leaving it as a standard car :roll: However I did manage a few months of not touching or ordering anything for TT and just kept on with it as it was. Probably should mention at this point the car is my daily just as the polo was, covering 50ish miles a day on my journey to work and back. I thought after all this time it was only fair to treat it, so I bought... Airride  However, I fitted the management in the boot and test that it worked as it was 2nd hand and refreshed all the topmounts, lines, fittings and etc. But I had the car photoshopped, I'll have to try hunt down the photos, but I wasn't happy. Just wasn't the look I was going for and the struts sat in the garage for 3 weeks and I wasn't at all bothered to fit them. You must all know that feeling when you have a new part sat around and you cannot wait to get it fitted, didn't have that in the slightest and decided on selling it.
> Found the photoshops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the controversy will come in for most. With the newly freed up cash, the next idea was time for trail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first the RS front bumper, it also came with a genuine grill so I was well pleased with this and love the look of the RS bumper over the TTS bumper, much more aggressive lines. Same with the spoiler, yes I know its not an RS, I'm 23 I can't afford an RS but even if I could I couldn't justify the amount the insure would cost me. The stealers already take plenty for the TTS. I love the look of the bumper so I had it, it's not far off standard (none plus) RS power anyhow and I'm not running the badges but I shouldn't let down the RS name too badly 😉 but if they know what they are looking at from the rear, you should know it isn't an RS.
> 
> Then comes the proper marmite decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much thought and always wanted one, I bought a BGW, a very big one. Time to make the car look more 'racecar'
> Once bought the realisation of how much work would be needed to fit it dawned. However with loads of measure, re-measuring and templates, I got there! The first custom uprights we made were only temporary and as you'll see they changed into the ones I drew up for the CAD program and as like with a lot of my things the lads I have at work are more than helpful!
> Along with this massive in your face wing, I wanted additional parts that tie in. So very kindly, my misses bought me some Maxton design side skirts and splitter, quick 30 minute lunch break these were fitted and was very pleased! Had been driving around with only a big gay wing on a semi standard looking car and this I felt helped tie in the look more.
> Next had my old school friend make me up a set of custom side stripes and shortly after decided to give it a good with tyre pens on the goodyears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this look, but they were incredibly small, had looked into actual tyre letting but so far the cheapest I have found was £100+ and I think that's far too much for some white on tyres. So again turned to my school friend and he made me some templates and was much more impressed with this! See how well the tyre pen lasts now its on the actual sidewall rather than in the textured lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this leads pretty much where we are at. Other than the last thing I have done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the polo, I wanted yellow brakes again for so long but I thought this would never go with the finish of my wheels. I should of got the paint and bushes out earlier! I do wish I had the money to drop on some real yellow brakes but I can't justify spending the money on a set of 4-6-8 pots for the actual performance gains I'd have. So couple of hours and a brush will do for me! Have a picture of our naughty little cat joining in for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've actually managed to read through all my dyslexic mumbling to read what I've done to my car, then I thank you! I understand this might not everyones cuppa and its on a public forum but its mine and I love it.
> Current plans are happening, mid way through trying to make a diffuser to tie in the rear more to the 'racecar' look. Progress from here on will probably seem far slower than everything else in this thread, but I have had the car a fair amount of time now and it becoming more and more my car. If anyone is interested my instagram where I post most things is: @Barr_end
> Thanks for reading [smiley=book2.gif] 8) Unsure why some of the photos have decided to rotate as they are fine in my Flickr but hey ho :roll: *


Hi I have an mk3 wing just like ur car but how to install it can u please show me cuz it’s very hard and the fittinh is not right too


----------



## Barr_end

Akash286 said:


> Hi I have an mk3 wing just like ur car but how to install it can u please show me cuz it’s very hard and the fittinh is not right too


Believe I answered this on instagram - but if not, all vary so would need to see photos of the fitment issues you're experiencing!


----------



## Barr_end

Over 2 months since the damage!
Windscreen company have finally sorted their shit out and car should be in bodyshop to be fixed starting next week!

Last chance to get some miles on it this weekend!


----------



## Barr_end

Pretty scary moment picking the car up from the body shop!
Detailed in the thread below - speedo died - few hours of googling and 10 minutes of fucking above later. FIXED!








Dead/Failed - Speedo / Clocks / Dials / Display - FIX -...


Thought I would make this thread to be able to help people who run into this issue in the future, like I did. This is a warning - to give understanding to how this fault presents & how it CAN be fixed This isn't a tutorial and try this at your own risk - not that there should be one, if you use...




www.ttforum.co.uk





I have got more updates & tones! Of photos now the magazine feature looks like it will not be a thing as it would appear the publisher has run into money issues and nothing has been published in months, even with the write up & photos all sorted & submitted


----------



## MT-V6

Was the magazine Performance Audi? Haven't seen it around for ages

Maybe another magazine would be interested if the hard work is done?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Was the magazine Performance Audi? Haven't seen it around for ages
> 
> Maybe another magazine would be interested if the hard work is done?



It wasn't actually! But now you say it, you're right, they seem to of disappeared too!
I was approached by them 2-3 or so years back, when the car was still big wing set up - emailed back and forth few times, were really interested, took spec & photos, never heard anything again 

Seems to be my luck with magazines, it doesn't quite work out 
It was for VWG Magazine
I actually had a little look, seems like they are still active on socials and doing online downloads, but not proper magazines of their 2021 or older magazines
The photographer, now turned friend has done multiple shoots for them, before mine and these also have not been issued and Adam is owed a fairly big amount of cash for his work.
It's a real shame, but I haven't really lost out, I just feel for Adam!


----------



## MT-V6

Yes now you say it I haven't seen that one for a while either. Maybe you are a curse for magazines?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Yes now you say it I haven't seen that one for a while either. Maybe you are a curse for magazines?


Certainly seems to be this way! 
Annoyingly as it would be epic to have the spread that VWG said was going to happen actually out there


Few little updates whilst I am here!
Following this thread...








Retrofitting "Fan Jet" Windshield Washers


Hi guys is it possible to change the standard washer jets to the fan style jets on a Mk2 TT? UPDATE & EDIT - Yes it is! You'll need these two fan jets from an Audi A6. The part numbers are: • Left: 4G0955987A • Right: 4G0955988A And as noted later in this post (see the video from IPG3.6 on...




www.ttforum.co.uk





I had ordered some A6 washers, managed to finally get these thrown in & like the outcome, well worth swapping out the OE ones for these

Also had a little fiddle with some niggly bits: 

Since returning from bodyshop, wiring for rainlight needed reattaching / putting up out the way - wasn't remotely hard/long just one of those get on the floor jobs, just about get under there without wheeling the jack out.
Oddly just before it went in, meth seemed to be working, by looking at the controller, but the IAT temps didn't line up with it working, with no real drop in numbers.
Somehow, the feed line from the tank to the pump was 'blocked' - pump running but not getting an input water. The tank feed does have a metal mesh/filter screen on it.
Shortened the line, worked! But the part I cut out still flowed/blowed through easily and no visible blockage came out. 
Very strange but happy having it back to normal!

Also made this thread... 








Dead/Failed - Speedo / Clocks / Dials / Display - FIX -...


Thought I would make this thread to be able to help people who run into this issue in the future, like I did. This is a warning - to give understanding to how this fault presents & how it CAN be fixed This isn't a tutorial and try this at your own risk - not that there should be one, if you use...




www.ttforum.co.uk





As this was an issue as soon as I got in the car, picking up the car straight after the bodyshop
What in the end was an easy fix, but probably the 'biggest' thing to go wrong with the car over the 5.5+ years I've had it now!

So lets throw some photos up rather than ramblings.
Holding out just a tiny bit longer on the mag ones, but can't see it happening


----------



## MT-V6

Nice photos as always 👍


----------



## Barr_end

May aswell share the updates on the mini TTS too
Finally got all the finishing touches on it - decals / badges and it's new 'special' home
I'll let photos do the talking

I am looking to try get another HW casting and redo this and have the pair - learnt a fair bit since with customers builds, starting this as my first proper custom there is points I'd like to improve


----------



## IPG3.6

Lovely shots and looking forward to living vicariously through you and your A6 washer experience after my disappointing time lol 

PS. Your low hanging front bar gives me anxiety! Does it not kiss the ground often at that clearance?


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Lovely shots and looking forward to living vicariously through you and your A6 washer experience after my disappointing time lol
> 
> PS. Your low hanging front bar gives me anxiety! Does it not kiss the ground often at that clearance?


Thanks sir, I hope you have got yourself some new genuine ones now!?

The front splitter? 
Every time I leave or return to the drive 
Pretty much ever speed bump I meet 😅
But when driving it isn't overly often at all to be fair


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> Thanks sir, I hope you have got yourself some new genuine ones now!?


Have given up on them for now hahaha. They've gone in the bin 😅


----------



## Barr_end

So there has been a rather large jump in progress!

The rear end of the TTS has finally been started.
Got fairly far through, but still a fair way to go, so for now. have some photos of the strip down & the poor state of the components/boot floor, from it sitting less than 2 miles from the sea, for at least half of it's 14 year life.

Many little jobs planned into this large one, so I'll probably try typing up one large right up


----------



## Wolvez

Barr_end said:


> Got fairly far through, but still a fair way to go, so for now. have some photos of the strip down & the poor state of the components/boot floor, from it sitting less than 2 miles from the sea, for at least half of it's 14 year life.


Your choice of brake pad friction material is the number one reason why it so rusty. Semi-metalic and low metalic pads provides better stopping power but also produce hot metalic dust.

I only used ceramic pads and can't see any sign of rust anywhere.


----------



## Wolvez

Brake rotor side view


----------



## ab54666

Wow, that's a lot rustier than I'd expect, but as you say living by the sea really doesn't help.

What's the plan, looks like it needs body paint/work as well as parts, is it mainly refurb for the parts of you just replacing?


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> Your choice of brake pad friction material is the number one reason why it so rusty. Semi-metalic and low metalic pads provides better stopping power but also produce hot metalic dust.
> 
> I only used ceramic pads and can't see any sign of rust anywhere.


The matter of fact which you throw in your reply, did make me genuinely chuckle 
That will be more likely the lowest reason it's rusty

I believe the women before me had it over 2 years (might be longer & no idea where it was before)
I have now owned this closer to 6 than 5 years. In all this time it's sat less than 2, more likely 1 mile from sea.
When I bought the car, the rear floor & suspensions arms was already showing surface rust in multiple areas

Over 2 years ago when I totally swapped the set up - RS brakes, rollbar, strut brace, 18" wheels, raised the coiloves etc. 
The rear bolts for tow/camber were seized within the bushes and completely un-adjustable - lucky they were in an okay spot
So were the rear height adjusters & I had to swap these, as can be seen in the photos, those too have rusted again.

Long before I even started using CL front pads, in the RS calipers the exposed threads of front coilovers had rusted in less than 18 months.

Even more conformation - Friend of mine, who lives around the corner, runs the same suspension & brake pads, but he ran shock socks since day dot and his look fine not being exposed to the air.
His rear end state hasn't remotely changed - I look after his car, mechanically for him, when the boot floor is fine, it's fine.
If it's exposed/started it'll end up unfortunately how mine was.

It's living by the sea which can cause the issue, gritted roads & pad choice may of added to it slightly but certainly isn't the root cause.
Plenty of posts/threads/photos with MQ35 cars showing far too much for their age, just depends on a car by car, life by life basis



ab54666 said:


> Wow, that's a lot rustier than I'd expect, but as you say living by the sea really doesn't help.
> 
> What's the plan, looks like it needs body paint/work as well as parts, is it mainly refurb for the parts of you just replacing?


Seeing it develop over course of time - was about where I expected it. Not in a nice state
Knowing 2 years ago to put it on the radar and thought would of been doing it literally this time last year

It's basically nearly there now, just few little fiddly bits on top of the prop on & the exhaust going back on, then alignement!

Subframe & springs been blasted and powdercoated
Nearly every arm is new (had a few okay spares which painted & front trailing arms were already bushed/fitted months back) 
Polybushes in all of it, arms, frame & diff
Brand new bolts for 90% of rear
New Wheel bearings & wheel studs
New brake pads  surprise replacement which will show soon why
Ground back the floor & inner arches alot, more than probably needed/necessary for the coats of Hammerite Waxoyl that have been laid down
Next exhaust studs/nuts/gasket
Welded in a V band to replace the shite 2 bolt flange just after the sportscat 
Also welded in an additional m18 lambda bung - for when I want to run a proper AFR gauge 
Brand new exhaust clamps for the catback joints 

There's probably more I've forgotten but that's the list I have in my head


----------



## Wolvez

I also live near the sea less than a mile away but don't have rust anywhere. The car is drven on a flood. The zinc coating on this car is very thick.


----------



## MT-V6

Looking forward to the photos for the completed job. The powdercoated subframe will look good. It seems this is something that will become more common on these cars unfortunately. I plan on replacing the suspension arms and will have a good look around while I am there. Which poly bushes have you gone for?


----------



## Wolvez

To make it more easier to understand. I'm sure your familiar with what VAG keeps saying Contact Corrosion AKA Galvanic Corrosion? 

Metalic pads produce metalic dust which is mostly copper. Copper is more passive than steel. When submerge to an electrolyte like water steel loses electron causing it to rust.


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> To make it more easier to understand. I'm sure your familiar with what VAG keeps saying Contact Corrosion AKA Galvanic Corrosion?
> Metalic pads produce metalic dust which is mostly copper. Copper is more passive than steel. When submerge to an electrolyte like water steel loses electron causing it to rust.


To make this a fine situation and not turn into an arguement/discussion further which is completely unneeded, this will be my last reply on this
To me it seems obviously you've failed to read OR take in and understand pretty much all the points of my last reply and have continued with the 'I am right no matter what'.
If you believe that's the case, great 
It's being addressed and that is all that matters



MT-V6 said:


> Looking forward to the photos for the completed job. The powdercoated subframe will look good. It seems this is something that will become more common on these cars unfortunately. I plan on replacing the suspension arms and will have a good look around while I am there. Which poly bushes have you gone for?


I have photos of it 'complete' - tomorrow is hopefully the day it shall be back on it's wheels
But frame and all arms/hubs/shafts mounted on the ground back and painted floor

List of outstanding jobs...

Torque all arm & frame bolts
Rear studs fitted into new hubs
Brakes all mounted
Prop mounted (if Bill hasn't done this whilst I haven't been there since sunday)
Exhaust mounted with it's new clamps / Vband
Front inner tie arms & rod ends put on (old ones pulled off)
Fresh bolts for topmounts & additional camber adjustment to front
Intake/filter/maf back on/in the bay
Check its all plugged in 

I think that's everything, but again without it sat in front of me, there is probably something I missed.

I feel if I had caught this before the rear bushes/arms/bolts seized which to be fair is over 2 years ago, and not waited untill I planned to do it which was again over a year ago!
Mine would looked more similar / slightly better to what is shown in the well documented thread that was made by @happychappy
Which was in 2019! So 2-2.5 years on is about the right time scale.








Rusty rear subframe/suspension - a few questions


This weekend I disassembled the whole of the rear suspension, all went surprisingly well with only two badly corroded bolts to cut out. The rust is only surface to both suspension and underboot floor area so nothing too nasty, but unsightly none the less, a few bushes look due for changing so I...




www.ttforum.co.uk





But with time I let it roll on too long, it certainly not in a state that WAS remotely nice

I went for a mixture in the end actually to be honest on the polybushes!
After seeing good reviews over on the TFSI Tuning page - I bought the rear arm kit from PSB bushes, so every arm has their bushes in.
But interestingly at the time (over a year ago) - not sure about now, they didn't seem to sell anything else.
So the subframe bushes & the diff bushes are powerflex.

I would of loved to use superpro after my continuing experience with them on the front
5+ years and 60k miles, they still look mint after a tiny wipe down, never had any noises/issues
But their rear kit would of cost me over double what I have spent on just bushes
With the total seemingly up near the £1000 for the arms I have got fresh, bushes, wheel bearings etc etc - I think it's had enough cash out of me


----------



## Barr_end

It is complete - sort of! 😅 
I'll throw a proper right up in when I have the time to try and put all of the info in!
Needs another alignment - unfortunately there wasn't the correct tool to reach the rear cambers to get them adjusted, toe was done and so was front end
So car is still usable - just bit of excess rear camber but so nice to be back in the car again!


----------



## Barr_end

So finally the rear end refresh/rebuild...

For anyone being faced with same situation as I was, honestly good luck!
It's more than simple enough, skill involved isn't over needed.
Just the shear amount of work / time taken & achy back 

Luckily I had Bill helping me out, this job not rushed at all took us 4 entire days working on it, was not a small task!
Would I do it again if I was asked / not my car?
Definitely not 😅 Rather swap an engine than have to do this rubbish

However very glad it's finally done and rear of the car is future proofed.

So what did actually do... In short:

Strip full rear end apart - remove everything
Strip, treat & paint the boot floor
Shot-blast & powder coat frame
Strip & painted prop & driveshafts, plus any other small items
New suspension arms fitted with polybushes
Diff & subframe fitted with polybushes
New wheel bearings, drop links & bolts - Even had to buy a full new drivers side hub 
Brand new rear pads 🤦‍♂️
New inner & outer track rods ( every suspension part now been changed F & R)
New turbo studs, nuts & gasket
Cut awful 2 bolt flange off the cat/mid pipe - replaced with V band
Welded an additional lambda bung for an AFR gauge
Resealed every exhaust joint & fitted fresh clamps
Re-ran a few lines in engine bay & ramair supplied a brand new proram filter!

Putting it in bullet points like that makes me realise how much work it actually was & I've probably forgotten a few things!
Also that's without going in depth with each detail - I'll add a few points below but no point boring people too much!

As you can see, very few items were re-used, but when there was no signs of needing to certain bolts, sensors etc
Very pleased with the end outcome not only visually which is nice, but also with the feel of the car.

Biggest pain within this was definitely the floor itself, shortly followed by the few very seized bolts, which were stuck in the arm bushes and needed cutting out.
Then just cleaning and painting things
The usual disassembly and re-assembly was fine just a little long winded.

My suggest for anyone - get another frame & all new arms/bushes.
I did actually purchase an Ali rear frame from an 8P S3 - but this didn't have both mounting points for the mag ride sensors - I didn't know how this would work, it had seized bolts in it and etc. Basically couldn't see the job happening after probably 6 months of making it an idea, got the hump and binned it.
It would be much much easier to have it all ready just to swap over - in my case, would of only needed another passenger side hub assembly and I could of done exactly this! But ah well, you live and learn.

For anyone wanting details on parts used - all the arms/droplinks were Febi
All bushes for the arms were from PSB
Unfortunately PSB don't make frame or diff bushes so these were sourced from Powerflex.
Wheel bearings are from F A G - basically full list is easily sourced from the interwebs.

As you can see from list above, I had 2 surprise jobs come up within this job..
-My drivers rear hub had snapped where the rollbar drop link bolted on and didn't want to run it as it was, so ebay sourced another
-The rear pads! This is where I was especially bothered - DS2500 as I have always stood by on my opinion - the opinion that they are shit!
I put these in purely as I wanted something on rear that would take the heat better and not boil the fluid.
However I shall try add photos below, around 6 months and probably 4k at best ROAD miles - they are completely fucked. Crumbled and unevenly worn the discs!
This has caused an interesting one - after a recommendation from a lad who tracks his MQB chassis car. I purchased yellow stuffs from EBC. Now this came with the same opinion I would share - usually wouldn't put yellowstuff anywhere near a motor. But he said they have been more than ideal only on the rear of his.
As this was a surprise addition to the already long/expensive job - more than willing to try these as the discount I get made them very affordable.
Honest impressions so far from 200 odd miles, they are actually decent 😅


As of this exact moment in time - not 100% finished.
Car is back together and fully usable, but there were a few tiny finishing touches we have to do that we decided whilst doing it. Nothing overly important, other than...

Alignment
The specs aren't where I want them, yet!
So where the car got taken once we had eyeballed it to get it there, didn't have the tool/depth to get on the upper camber bolts.
So currently the front camber is where I want it, both toe front and rear where I want it
But the rear camber is at... 3 degrees 
This will be sorted/dialled back hopefully this week.

Even with this, car still drives really nicely - rear is so much stiffer, mainly in a straight line!
It's like it's increased the rear spring rates 2 or 4K harder - within the corners there just feels like there is 0 flex at all
Very very odd to drive it now, after being used to it for the last 2 years at it's old set up, feels strange not to be accustom to how it now performs.
Once the alignment is 100% dialled in, I am sure it'll get back to this soon enough though!

I think that's enough waffle to read... Lets throw as many photos in as the post will allow


----------



## Delta4

I had a quick look at your car on sunday, it should have been up on stands with mirrors underneath for other petrol heads to appreciate the graft that's gone into this car yeah it's ol skool/codger style but it's still interesting


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> I had a quick look at your car on sunday, it should have been up on stands with mirrors underneath for other petrol heads to appreciate the graft that's gone into this car yeah it's ol skool/codger style but it's still interesting


You must be fairly local then man?
It's not that level of anal/concourse but it is a little shame that most of the hardwork in terms of performance is all hidden!



Hoping to have the alignment complete / where I want it today, all in preparation to rip it apart in another way over the weekend 😅


----------



## Delta4

Yeah a little village on the outskirts of canterbury, i own the r53 that was parked near to bills ( same colour ) i aim to keep it standard ish no power mods for i'm done with all that malarkey, well that's what i'm telling myself


----------



## Wolvez

Barr_end said:


> To make this a fine situation and not turn into an arguement/discussion further which is completely unneeded, this will be my last reply on this
> To me it seems obviously you've failed to read OR take in and understand pretty much all the points of my last reply and have continued with the 'I am right no matter what'.
> If you believe that's the case, great


OK, Your right no matter what.

Ford TSB https://valugard.net/pdfs/tsb/ford/...strial-Fallout-Acid-Rain-Neutralizatiion1.pdf












The sea is also nearby and humidity here is extreme but no rusting issues. The ship and pipeline are submerge in sea water but no rusting issues.


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> OK, Your right no matter what.
> Ford TSB https://valugard.net/pdfs/tsb/ford/...strial-Fallout-Acid-Rain-Neutralizatiion1.pdf
> The sea is also nearby and humidity here is extreme but no rusting issues. The ship and pipeline are submerge in sea water but no rusting issues.


Jesus you really are butthurt to keep filling the thread up with your opinion  
As I stated in the last response, you haven't read OR had the experience with the car in question - keep believing what you like. I couldn't care less


----------



## Barr_end

Delta4 said:


> Yeah a little village on the outskirts of canterbury, i own the r53 that was parked near to bills ( same colour ) i aim to keep it standard ish no power mods for i'm done with all that malarkey, well that's what i'm telling myself


Oh you're really not far away at all!
Yes now I know the one - keep the car standard ish 😅 I know those words...
Until, oh could just make this better, oh could just do this.... Bam completely modded




Update side of things, rear camber was dialled back and had a few more miles put on it all.
All in time for yesterdays disassembly and thanks to Bills like minded sieve memory, he forgot the dirko sealant 🤦‍♂️😅
Doesn't hurt to pull sump down when doing a service, but noticed a small weep which you maybe able to see the remanence of when doing the rear and thought can't leave that
So the sump isn't properly back on, but in place so doesn't get alot of shit in the bottom of the engine
Same goes for the new millers oil and oem filter, they aren't in, but looking fairly mint in there for the miles on the old girl - what running proper oil does
Will probably complete this all when the one remaining part from the other part of the job returns, hopefully mid way through the week
Feel like it's been on stands more in the last 6 weeks than in the last 2 years! 

Also threw in a new drivers door-lock as mine has been fucking about for a month or so and now doesn't let you in at all & fresh pollen filter!
But as always photos are better than words...


----------



## Barr_end

Cars still on stands and actually missing more parts even with some re-installed
But this gem has arrived...









I'll try remember to take photos of the other bits I'm up to and do another proper update


----------



## Barr_end

No more leaks 🥳
So sumps on and sealed with fresh bolts & gaskets all round.
Few test drives down with the undertray not fitted and no more signs of the tiny weeping from the last time - so thats now back on and it's on the floor done!
As seen in the other update, nice to see, well what you can see of the 'inside' of the engine looks good - no shiny material on the magnetic sump plug on in the bottom of the sump so winner.
Whilst was there, also threw a spare murray clamp one of the boost joints that hadn't see one from the last time I changed them.

Also did a few other small details, just required a fairly large amount of work!
So took the entire front end off, this is so unlike last time I serviced it/dropped sump, could access the oil cooler without removing the front end!
Couldn't be dealing with that again, so ground out some more of the slam panel, made some brackets, inserted some riv nuts and job was all good - Although as usual when it comes to me and working on cars, didn't escape the standard finger injuries and actually did a really mint job pissing blood everywhere within seconds 
Now I can remove it / turn it upside down to drain ALL the oil from system when doing service - in went the filter and fresh millers & a new pollen filter for good measure.
As the front end was off, also took advantage to access the custom tow hook I had made
This has looked pretty ropey for quite some time, thanks to the powdercoat chipping off and the exposed metal rusting pretty well - so stripped it and painted it this time, looks so much neater being just back to black!

Whilst the car was up in the air, also got the new HPA 'blue' Hadlex controller fitted which is more than simple enough and gave the underside a little jetwash, which didn't do a great deal.
Done only around 80 miles since the controller has been fitted, so need more seat time to test it properly
But I am surprised at the difference I have felt already - more information when I've had some more hard playing

Also even managed to give the old girl a WELL overdue scrub, not only a wash this time though.
Not enough / what it really needs, but decided the fresh paint that was done from when the windscreen company damaged it, was hard/old enough and wanted some protection.
So this being - roof/quarters & I had the rear bumper sorted whilst it was there + the bonnet/spoiler so the top half of the car, all got a quick cleanse polish, sealant and friend of mine luke over at Dynamic Detailing's custom made wax.

Really need to pull my finger out and give at minimum this treatment to the rest of the car - especially the sides
I know reflection shots mean fuck all but for a white car that's basically borderline abused, does gloss up and shine well 😍💎
Really pleased with where the car now is! Further external clean up, decent wipe round on the inside & another round of alignment play and the car will be where I want it
Nicely prepped for the couple of track days which are booked for it!


----------



## IPG3.6

Oooh upgraded Haldex controller. I mean the gen4 Haldex is already pretty good so I'm keen to hear more of your experience with this tiny box of joy!


----------



## Knight-tts

IPG3.6 said:


> Oooh upgraded Haldex controller. I mean the gen4 Haldex is already pretty good so I'm keen to hear more of your experience with this tiny box of joy!


What’s the difference? I’m interested


----------



## MT-V6

I believe it preempts situations that are likely to lose grip and shuffles drive between front and rear to suit, eg I'm assuming heavy acceleration, cornering, whereas gen 2 waits for grip to actually be lost before shuffling drive

I read about it somewhere, will try and find it


----------



## Knight-tts

So what gen is the tts thought I was 4


----------



## MT-V6

Yes I think so. Early cars and all V6s were gen 2, TTS, RS and facelift 2.0s were gen 4

Not sure about 1.8 and TDIs


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Oooh upgraded Haldex controller. I mean the gen4 Haldex is already pretty good so I'm keen to hear more of your experience with this tiny box of joy!


I've also heard people say the same, compared to a Gen 1 / 2 they are much better at reactive power transfer, but the actual power split is still much more FWD
So in theory using the link below from HPA themselves & all the reviews I have found of those fitting controllers online, there should be some nice gain to be had!

Just need to get out more in the car without mid day weekend traffic slowing me on roundabouts 😅
Plus the 2 events - one sprint course and a track day in the next 2 months too 😁



Knight-tts said:


> What’s the difference? I’m interested











GEN 4 Switchable Haldex Controller


Take full control of your GEN 4 Haldex equipped car with three selectable driving modes: Stock, Race, and Eco! While sharing the OE and RACE modes of the Generation 2 controller, the Generation 4 controller replaces SPORT mode with ECO mode. Eco mode was developed for increased fuel efficiency...




www.hpamotorsports.com





This is basically the easiest way I can show 
Default out the box is supposed to be race - so use that graph compared to stock and you will see where it's biggest difference is in power split
There is also another controller, the Comp - GEN 4 Competition Haldex Controller



MT-V6 said:


> Yes I think so. Early cars and all V6s were gen 2, TTS, RS and facelift 2.0s were gen 4
> Not sure about 1.8 and TDIs


Spot on with that sir - well from all the information I have seen too


Try and explain simply/without rambling 🤣
I did actually think I was getting a Comp controller - which is pretty much the same as 'race' on the switchable controller, but doesn't disengage under braking
I feature I was looking forward to...
But within the very rare/lucky situation that presented itself, a 'lesser' switchable controller is still a massive gain - so not remotely complaining!
I won't go into details but lets just state I didn't get remotely close to paying the insane RRP £1150!! Not even 25%

Really keen to see what the HPA controller does do
As stated I have felt a difference already, in the small amount of mileage and 20 odd roundabout bashes its currently seen - just need some more corner playing to know fully
For a few years I have had friends saying it would aid it no end, and other people saying it would do literally nothing - so it's now time to put that to the test


----------



## IPG3.6

MT-V6 said:


> all V6s were gen 2,


... My V6 3.2 donor had a gen4 Haldex 🙌 (not an HPA one though 😩)


----------



## MT-V6

IPG3.6 said:


> ... My V6 3.2 donor had a gen4 Haldex  (not an HPA one though )


Ah nice so gen 4 should be retrofittable then  do you have gen 4 then?


----------



## IPG3.6

Yep 100% retrofittable! Here it is before i rolled it out from under the donor. lol










Should be access holes in the boot floor to remove the two triple square bolts coming in from the top that hold the assembly in.


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> ... My V6 3.2 donor had a gen4 Haldex 🙌 (not an HPA one though 😩)


Everyday is a school day!
Wonder if different markets got different units or some of the later V6's got Gen 4 if say they were running out of Gen 2 units to fit 🤷‍♂️ 



So it has currently rained pretty much every 12 hours since I washed my car 😅 Sods law aye
Car isn't overly clean but it's definitely far better off that it was before the weekends efforts and who doesn't love a car covered in beading!

However I did manage to get a slightly more quiet trip out in the car the other night
So the controller...

Definitely does make a difference, much more urgency on power deployment to the rear axle exiting corners. Not only can you feel it through the car/seat with an increase in a pushed sensation
You can also see and feel it with the traction ON - As it was damp on one of those trips and my suspension GEO / Dampening isn't overly set up for wet conditions, I didn't think about turning it off as usual, will go back to this after this next point

Additionally on this point, not sure I've made this noise here within the thread, the Goodyear Supersports aren't a tyre I would recommend to most... Sounds odd, but let me try and explain
They are not for those who daily their car AND like to push in the rain/wet. They work perfectly fine, nothing dangerous about it, sidewalls are nice and firm and give nice turn/weight to the wheel
However without heat, they are much closer characteristics to my AD08R semi slicks than the old Goodyear Asymmetric 5's, there is no linear feel/feedback for loosing grip, they just fall off and understeer/4 wheel slide dependant on car set up.
With heat again like the AD08R's this isn't an issue and they feedback mint, very good grip levels.

So with the tyres and car set up.. Traction on, but now with haldex controller the cars attitude is very different
Traction light for starters only flashed the once, not power cut which happens fairly often in the wet mid corner for me 🤣
Obviously that is most noticeable output which was a fair shock, but the balance of the car mid corner under load, so on even partial throttle gives a really nice confidence
The usual tendency of 'knife edge' which I do feel is more the tyres without heat doesn't seem nearly as high whilst carrying what was more speed through roundabouts.
With this I may actually consider leaving the traction ON and seeing how the car gets on under all conditions 🤔

Again I still don't think I have had enough seat time / miles to get 'used' to it and know exactly what's what. But there certainly is a noticeable difference
I wouldn't make comment on is in on the RRP just yet, but I am certainly understanding some of those who have told me for years it would be beneficial 😅


----------



## Barr_end

Couple of photos from a local meet between in being in pieces so it was still filthy 😅


----------



## jimojameso

Such a great looking car! 😎


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Such a great looking car! 😎


Thank you very much sir!

Might aswell throw a few more in here for good measure
Think I need to change way I get these onto the PC though as I think it's killing the quality


----------



## IPG3.6

You're going to love the setup way more on the track now you've got a more proactive Haldex 🙌


----------



## Audittnumb

Barr_end said:


> Cars still on stands and actually missing more parts even with some re-installed
> But this gem has arrived...
> View attachment 486406
> 
> 
> I'll try remember to take photos of the other bits I'm up to and do another proper update


Any upgrade on changing the Haldex ECU ? just asking for a friend


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> You're going to love the setup way more on the track now you've got a more proactive Haldex 🙌


Really excited just to get back out - it's one of the best things you can do, full stop
But I am very interested to see how, and ideally how much better the car drives now with all of the work from the rear, especially the controller
Next week is the sprint day!



Audittnumb said:


> Any upgrade on changing the Haldex ECU ? just asking for a friend





Barr_end said:


> Definitely does make a difference, much more urgency on power deployment to the rear axle exiting corners. Not only can you feel it through the car/seat with an increase in a pushed sensation
> You can also see and feel it with the traction ON - As it was damp on one of those trips and my suspension GEO / Dampening isn't overly set up for wet conditions, I didn't think about turning it off as usual, will go back to this after this next point
> 
> Additionally on this point, not sure I've made this noise here within the thread, the Goodyear Supersports aren't a tyre I would recommend to most... Sounds odd, but let me try and explain
> They are not for those who daily their car AND like to push in the rain/wet. They work perfectly fine, nothing dangerous about it, sidewalls are nice and firm and give nice turn/weight to the wheel
> However without heat, they are much closer characteristics to my AD08R semi slicks than the old Goodyear Asymmetric 5's, there is no linear feel/feedback for loosing grip, they just fall off and understeer/4 wheel slide dependant on car set up.
> With heat again like the AD08R's this isn't an issue and they feedback mint, very good grip levels.
> 
> So with the tyres and car set up.. Traction on, but now with haldex controller the cars attitude is very different
> Traction light for starters only flashed the once, not power cut which happens fairly often in the wet mid corner for me 🤣
> Obviously that is most noticeable output which was a fair shock, but the balance of the car mid corner under load, so on even partial throttle gives a really nice confidence
> The usual tendency of 'knife edge' which I do feel is more the tyres without heat doesn't seem nearly as high whilst carrying what was more speed through roundabouts.
> With this I may actually consider leaving the traction ON and seeing how the car gets on under all conditions 🤔
> 
> Again I still don't think I have had enough seat time / miles to get 'used' to it and know exactly what's what. But there certainly is a noticeable difference
> I wouldn't make comment on is in on the RRP just yet, but I am certainly understanding some of those who have told me for years it would be beneficial 😅


Nothing really more than this to report at the moment - I still want to get a proper mount of time with it
Only been on one other drive since, where it wasn't mainly straight lines/motorways and cruising with friends

Again this one other drive, like the rest before commented on quoted above - same outcome
Power seems to lay down that split point of a second faster, feeling it with little more of a push sensation from the rear, which actually makes the car feel smoother
Still fairly boosty power delivery, but it's like it's able to deploy the full amount with less effort

Think the best test will come on it's first 'track' test next week

However for you, I think this would be a no brainer investment!


----------



## Barr_end

Threw a little something on the car over the weekend that I have been meaning to for a very long while.
No photos of this to show as it would kind of defeat the purpose, as you'll see. I'll just say I basically followed the link below...






Like I said I have meant to do this since this video was released, so for over 2 years. One of those jobs easily forgotten about and put off.
For anyone with a PRE-Facelift TT you will probably run into the same issue I was faced with...
In the image below you will see the wire needed which runs from J519 Module to J682 has 2 labels
I can't confirm on the Facelift if T52 - Connector B - Pin 29 is correct
But I can confirm that T11 - Connector B - Pin 11 on a PRE-facelift car is not.
It is actually located in Connector A
This ended up being a bit of a hoping guessing game - I trusted the wiring colours / layout much more than I trusted the Label/Ident on the drawing.
So it is infact a .5 gauge red/black wire as shown, just not with the correct connector ident.

Just as in the video, once cut, car wouldn't crank - key does nothing.
End of the day this certainly isn't much, if someone wants something bad enough - it'll happen. It's not comparable to a full on aftermarket immobiliser
But in the worse scenario it is a possible savour / small delay and for the effort involved to throw it in, was certainly worth it and complements the tracker which is fitted within the car


----------



## Barr_end

For anyone this may apply to reading through...
Billy finally got everything finalised and now with them being on my car for an entire year, so plenty of testing for reliability before hand
Mag ride delete kits are available to order!
Much cheaper than the KW equivalent I was running prior and also helps support a small automotive/TT focused business



https://cloude9customs.com/product/electric-dampening-cancellation-kit-mag-ride/



For those needing international shipping, they should be uploaded to the eBay store very soon, if not drop them a reminder via message on facebook/instagram
Will be grabbing some install photos when we both have 5 minutes too to make it even easier!
For now focus is on the sprint day tomorrow - car is prepped and should be a good day out

Also as usual for anything vinyl popped up to Alex - refreshed all the white lining on the car as it was getting tired and a fresh sunstrip just a tiny bit taller on the screen!
Also to try get the names/logos out there whilst on track, to do what I can in 'advertising' to support those who are there that support me...
I think it turned out smart


----------



## Barr_end

Bit of a delay for this update as a little time has pasted since
Been busy and unfortunately quite ill - but now feeling a little more human

Post about the fun bits! Track time - This time around Curborough Sprint Track
Wasn't expecting masses but was a last minute thing booked by Bill @ Cloude 9 Customs for us and was cheap
Ended up being a very nice change from the normal track time
Very tight, fairly small circuit meant that this was really good opportunity to dial in some car control and focus on the balance and handling
Anyone wanting to see more - this is where the youtube channel CarThrottle use

Mid lap, on the only stright, top end of 3rd was all you needed and 'exiting' to cross the line was still only top of 4th
Alot of track is 2nd gear work with alot of pressure being put on the brakes
For me the TT performed flawlessly - everything seemed dialed
First few 'test' laps to get head around track layout/limits so only at a moderate speed I had the traction left on - but this was so limiting even when not trying to push right to the limit
Car almost felt unnatural - very odd to describe but it really wasn't great.

However for the rest of day with it off - it was epic!
Can really feel the haldex controller working too, been a very valid mod to add to the spec list
As I said car was faultless - really really happy with how the car is set up at the moment
Even without the steering wheel not being spot on centre 🤣

Anyways I'm sure people would rather see photos than read


----------



## jimojameso

Great pics. Looks a fun day out. Glad you are starting to feel better


----------



## Barr_end

So the car hasn't moved since it's return from Curborough 😅 Or been washed for that matter 
With me being ill and my constant stupid thought processes of lets just try that and see if I can improve it.
Couple of ideas came in and they have been in the works. Still not complete - mainly waiting on parts
So car looks like this...


----------



## Barr_end

Brands evening session is fast approaching and my car still technically looks like the above!
However have made fair bit of progress, now have 1 of the 3 parts that have all gone on to version 2 in hand
So fingers crossed all 3 in this latest project should be completed in time
Leave this photo and see who can guess what it may be 🤣


----------



## darrylmg

Barr_end said:


> Brands evening session is fast approaching and my car still technically looks like the above!
> However have made fair bit of progress, now have 1 of the 3 parts that have all gone on to version 2 in hand
> So fingers crossed all 3 in this latest project should be completed in time
> Leave this photo and see who can guess what it may be 🤣
> View attachment 488010


Front brake disc cooling?


----------



## Wolvez

darrylmg said:


> Front brake disc cooling?


The wheels act like a giant heatsink. That's why its very important to clean the wheel mounting surface to transfer the heat. Cast iron cool down very fast. Hottest part of the brake are the pad and caliper.


----------



## nigh7swimming

I did something similar on mine but with aluminium backing plates and cooling ducts all the way from the front to the inner vent area of discs. Just don't have time to post about it. It makes all the difference on a track, rotors cool evenly and quickly between corners. Before my calipers went up to 140C now they stay well below 100C (same pads). 
Not sure what your idea of cooling is though, surprise me


----------



## Barr_end

darrylmg said:


> Front brake disc cooling?


Yes indeed!



Wolvez said:


> The wheels act like a giant heatsink. That's why its very important to clean the wheel mounting surface to transfer the heat. Cast iron cool down very fast. Hottest part of the brake are the pad and caliper.


If you're talking about peak temperatures, the disc by far sees the hottest temperatures for braking components - it has the greatest thermal mass of all the components
However like you said when moving this will be the item to cool the quickest and the pad will retain the most heat - completely depends on caliper to caliper how affected they are - being alloy the RS caliper is alot better in terms of subject to heat than the stock TTS caliper
Sitting still all components will heat soak if enough heat is retained within the entire system



nigh7swimming said:


> I did something similar on mine but with aluminium backing plates and cooling ducts all the way from the front to the inner vent area of discs. Just don't have time to post about it. It makes all the difference on a track, rotors cool evenly and quickly between corners. Before my calipers went up to 140C now they stay well below 100C (same pads).
> Not sure what your idea of cooling is though, surprise me


I'd be interested to see what you ended up with man! Post it up
Even 140C on I'm assuming the outside face? Of the caliper is still fairly good going, but that shows just how much temp drop is capable from engineering an aftermarket solution
I wouldn't say it's anything special or mind blowing - will be taking high pressure air from the front and getting it into the centre of the disc


----------



## Barr_end

As guessed - the latest 'mod' I've been playing with is ducting / aero
In general to be fair - only shown the brakes as it was a fairly obvious one
Got some parts on order - made to order & from America so long lead time
And other plans which haven't even been remotely started yet - but all in good time, plenty to do with this one

However the main idea was to get the front end sorted - mainly the brake ducting before our evening session at Brands this week
As always with help from Billy @ cloude 9 customs and the usual work lads on the fabrication this was looking more than promising, had everything planned out
Except for a plan B when plan A 2.0 failed 😅 Which it did
Long story short - with the TTS height sensors for headlights/magride there simply isn't enough room to run even the 57mm ID ducting tube I had chosen to the only spot you can get the air to flow into the disc's central veins. As you can see below, the gap is tight and it's either on the CV rubber boot or the level sensor and this changes each time you go lock to lock











So quick plan B was needed - what can I do to try improve cooling on the brakes...
Always worth a google and come across these: Audi TT-RS Brake Duct Kit | Cantrell Motorsports Seattle Washington
Very expensive bits of metal 
But certainly something I can make myself - so I have - kind of, with some improvements and still with finishing touches to do
This is what currently have on the car, with the 'arm' ducts still to extend
These should pick up some extra air from below the car into the RS inner liners naca ducts and throw it into the inside of the wheel better
























Whilst on the brakes, I have been playing with everything to do with the front bumper/wings too
As factory I believe that there is something fitted onto the slam panel to help with ducting the are from the central grill
I don't remember this as I put my 'welly' cooler on over 4.5 years ago and have no memory if they were even then from me then fitting the RS bumper on

But more I have been looking/researching - what I have tried to do here is vital!
So I have knocked up some ducting panels from 2mm ABS that obvious are a custom shape to work with all of my other parts - custom crash bar / intercooler set up
But also then thought would be a good idea to try 'seal' these are best as possible - so using tractor/car/quad, whatever they may of been from innertubes, I covered the abs blanks with a much bigger surface area of rubber and tucked it around - little crude but worked very well and not even visible with the bumper on
Additionally not show that I have blanked off the 'fog' grills completely and had of course planned to cut these out and put a scoop/duct into these to feed the pipe for the brakes
Both of these changes have actually worked alot better than I thought - previously the AIT would run anywhere from -2 to +2C from ambient - usually +2 cruising around 80 without doing any priory pulls/meth turning on and the ambient being > 15C
As you can see on the figures below this has certainly changed























Next was the wings
Been meaning to do this for some time, just never find time/effort to do so
But with hopefully now more air getting at the brakes - there's more high pressure air within the wheel arches which needs releasing
So finally got round to opening up the inner arch openings to the wing vents more with some fresh mesh and decided that rivets really were overkill for securing this
Additionally like the front rad ducting above, I have tried my best to make this 'sealed' with some more rubber from the arch liner to arch itself - this was fairly awkward with my custom washer bottle on the passengers side, it's not as neat as drivers, but neither are mint 🤣
Function over form!

















And I have now exceeded the photo limit per post 🤦‍♂️
At least I got most of the photos wanted on this subject in here before the 10 limit kicked in

As said, this is only the start of the aero I want to try and complete and made myself a nice list of things to still crack on with and see if they work!


----------



## Wolvez

Proper Air Ducting.


https://www.wilwood.com/PDF/DataSheets/ds254.pdf



I personally know 4 people who previously installed brake cooling duct. The biggest problem of not feeding a continuous flow of air to the rotor is metal fatigue. Rapid heating then rapid cooling will cause the rotor to crack.


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> Proper Air Ducting.
> 
> 
> https://www.wilwood.com/PDF/DataSheets/ds254.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I personally know 4 people who previously installed brake cooling duct. The biggest problem of not feeding a continuous flow of air to the rotor is metal fatigue. Rapid heating then rapid cooling will cause the rotor to crack.


As seems to be the way in this thread, you didn't read the last post? - Otherwise this post seems literally pointless to me
As already stated, this was the plan, it wouldn't fit.
Haven't had any 'rotor' / disc issues at any point, espcially with the latest track day on Tuesday just gone.
So plan B has worked more than fine


----------



## Wolvez

It will take time before metal fatigue occur.

Why not just use a rotor with directional cooling vane?


----------



## IPG3.6

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!! 

hahaha

Nice work with making these! 



Barr_end said:


> These should pick up some extra air from below the car into the RS inner liners naca ducts and throw it into the inside of the wheel better


----------



## nigh7swimming

Wolvez said:


> Proper Air Ducting.
> 
> 
> https://www.wilwood.com/PDF/DataSheets/ds254.pdf


The first part of this document is correct, the second part is BS. Such a solution would not work, you need something that cools the rotor and caliper at all times regardless of wheels turning. Rotors hate rapid temp changes, agreed with that. But consider the air in the ducts moves only as fast as you go, and you break the hardest when you move fast, not when you move slow. Do you think cool air will be a bigger shock to rotors than a single braking from 120 to 30mph ? And this is something I'm doing repeatedly on a track day, over and over again. Of course large part of success on the track is to know how to warm up and cool down the car, brakes and tyres including. Most track rookies have no idea how to do it properly to not damage pads or warp discs. Then they claim that pads X or discs Y are shit cause they destroyed them. Cooling ducts do not offer shocking temp changes, it's more about constant delivery of cool air and sustained cooling.
I really need to write about my custom solution, maybe this weekend I'll find some time..


----------



## Wolvez

I forgot to say that my friends are using 2 piece rotor with aluminum hub not solid 1 piece.


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> It will take time before metal fatigue occur.
> 
> Why not just use a rotor with directional cooling vane?


Still don't understand your point here - discs have done 5k+ HARD road miles and 2 track days
There is no issue with cracking, never has been on this car on other discs and previous track days etc.

So I'll answer your question with a question
Why do I need to spend nearly x10 on discs? 
2 piece needed to get directional veins which provide 0 benefit on the lack of issue we are talking around



IPG3.6 said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!
> hahaha
> Nice work with making these!


Get yourself a set knocked up sir, not too hard in all honesty
I just need to pull my finger out and finish the arm duct modifications



nigh7swimming said:


> The first part of this document is correct, the second part is BS. Such a solution would not work, you need something that cools the rotor and caliper at all times regardless of wheels turning. Rotors hate rapid temp changes, agreed with that. But consider the air in the ducts moves only as fast as you go, and you break the hardest when you move fast, not when you move slow. Do you think cool air will be a bigger shock to rotors than a single braking from 120 to 30mph ? And this is something I'm doing repeatedly on a track day, over and over again. Of course large part of success on the track is to know how to warm up and cool down the car, brakes and tyres including. Most track rookies have no idea how to do it properly to not damage pads or warp discs. Then they claim that pads X or discs Y are shit cause they destroyed them. Cooling ducts do not offer shocking temp changes, it's more about constant delivery of cool air and sustained cooling.
> I really need to write about my custom solution, maybe this weekend I'll find some time..


I also didn't understand some of that document.. Or remotely the point trying to be made with it
Never had an issue braking from 150+ and various speeds under, HARD to slow speeds
As you stated with proper warm up and cool down for track, issues don't usually occur
Still very interested to see what you came up with on this front 
I am impressed with what my quick plan B aided around brands with 12 solid laps, not a hit of pad fade, fluid fade, judder, excessive pad wear etc
I need to pull my finger out and upload what I can from that day!


----------



## Wolvez

Just search for crack rotor cooling duct and you will find a lot of info. Our tropical climate could also be a contributing factor. Rain fall is almost unpredictable even on summer.


----------



## TT'sRevenge

Admittedly I didn't really bother to read through the article that carefully but I find it very hard to believe such a well-known and reputable brake company like Wilwood would publish a "BS" article. A company that came from racing first and foremost, with brakes on cars in professional competitive series today like TA2, Nascar Xfinity, among others...doesn't seem like they _don't_ know what they're doing.

That said the article is specifically for short track stock car racing, and likely refers to systems which really are used on these vehicles in real racing; which may not directly apply to other types of racing or people taking their road cars to general track days.


----------



## Barr_end

Wolvez said:


> Just search for crack rotor cooling duct and you will find a lot of info. Our tropical climate could also be a contributing factor. Rain fall is almost unpredictable even on summer.


It's like banging your head against a brick wall 🤦‍♂️
I don't suffer from this issue, I've already put too much time in talking about it just replying to you on the subject 🤣
I have 0 benefit from wasting my time, but seems like unless it's your way/opinion then it's wrong.



TT'sRevenge said:


> Admittedly I didn't really bother to read through the article that carefully but I find it very hard to believe such a well-known and reputable brake company like Wilwood would publish a "BS" article. A company that came from racing first and foremost, with brakes on cars in professional competitive series today like TA2, Nascar Xfinity, among others...doesn't seem like they _don't_ know what they're doing.
> 
> That said the article is specifically for short track stock car racing, and likely refers to systems which really are used on these vehicles in real racing; which may not directly apply to other types of racing or people taking their road cars to general track days.


If you took a look there's a few points that don't seem to read correctly compared to other general research.
As you've said it is very focused for X category though, maybe that's where this lies
Either way mind... Still has no relevance in this thread 😅

So this will be my last reply on this and will be keeping it on what the focus should be in this thread 



Couple of photos of pre-set up still
Billy got my alignment finally fully dialled in and car feels mint
Also as it was to be nice and warm, was finally time to use the AD08R's and the £100 facebook marketplace wheels 🤣 
Properly - finally on the track rather than the road
Wish I gambled on running these at Curbrorough the other week, knowing what I know now


----------



## Barr_end

Track time!
Tuesday evening for me was fucking mint! Brands is a really interesting circuit
However wasn't a successful night for my 'team'
Out of 5 mates/cars - mine was the only car not to have a fairly serious mechanical issue!
TTS was only one that was spot on through out the entire session
Bills MK5 front pads set on fire, Jons 8P S3 would loose clutch from hot fluid & went in the gravel, Jackys corolla bust a power steering pipe union, Alexs 182 clio decided to separate it's sump and have awful oil leak 🤦‍♂️

However like said, the TT was spot on - car is still more capable than me.
But was first time driving a proper track in a long time and first time around brands
Anyone looking at doing any sort of track time - book an instructor, as much as some of her lines didn't match my thought processes but she helped massively improving my driving
Probably got 50 laps in, in our evening session and I was getting slowly better - looking back at footage I know multiple areas I can improve on.
Couple of extra mates turned up to watch and at the end of the session told me they'd been timing me just so I had a rough idea,but wasn't trying to be fast, was all about fun!
Managed to get a 1.01 though, on the Indy circuit and for a complete novice, I was more than happy with that

As said, the TT performed mint 
So much better with the new entire set up - with proper tyres, traction off - was so controllable and could feel everything going on - haldex controller has made such a good difference too
Managed to nail the correct pressures once hot from the start, didn't need to fiddle with the dampening at all
Thought would need to be harder to avoid scrub/bottoming out at the end of paddock hill, but to my surpise, nothing
Which meant I could leave it at it's optimum feel!
So no set up changes in the end whilst running - so in & out with only torque checks and for decent cool offs
Again oil cooler on a proper track. 12-15 laps so around 18-20 minute sessions with 1-2 warm up and one cool off lap
126C was where it would peak and would only very gradually climb there.
Only small 'issue' I had, were rear pad heat - No feel or fade, but when back in pits, many smokes and blue discs - too hot.
I have a few ideas on this so will be trying those and I believe my driving style at points around track didn't help


Temps, brakes, tyres - everything, now meant I could lap how I wanted without any concerns or cut shorts
Got another day booked in around a months time at Lydden Hill - very local to me
So going to try get as many things from my 'aero' list sorted as possible 😅

He's a just few photos & and video of how much the instructor liked the car

video-1657261840 by James Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jimojameso

What did you think of the AD08R's? 
Did you run them at brands the other night? Those wheels were a bargain!

EDIT: Sent before the brands post


----------



## Rufflesj

Holy crap, sounds like your mates had an expensive time of it


----------



## Iceblue

Great photos as always particularly the one going through the grid with the sunburst. The instructress was definitely impressed. keep up the fun


----------



## nigh7swimming

@Barr_end here's the promised update: TTS brake discs cooling ducts


----------



## wsantos

@Barr_end keep on living the dream mate. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> Track time!
> Tuesday evening for me was fucking mint! Brands is a really interesting circuit
> However wasn't a successful night for my 'team'
> Out of 5 mates/cars - mine was the only car not to have a fairly serious mechanical issue!
> TTS was only one that was spot on through out the entire session
> Bills MK5 front pads set on fire, Jons 8P S3 would loose clutch from hot fluid & went in the gravel, Jackys corolla bust a power steering pipe union, Alexs 182 clio decided to separate it's sump and have awful oil leak 🤦‍♂️
> 
> However like said, the TT was spot on - car is still more capable than me.
> But was first time driving a proper track in a long time and first time around brands
> Anyone looking at doing any sort of track time - book an instructor, as much as some of her lines didn't match my thought processes but she helped massively improving my driving
> Probably got 50 laps in, in our evening session and I was getting slowly better - looking back at footage I know multiple areas I can improve on.
> Couple of extra mates turned up to watch and at the end of the session told me they'd been timing me just so I had a rough idea,but wasn't trying to be fast, was all about fun!
> Managed to get a 1.01 though, on the Indy circuit and for a complete novice, I was more than happy with that
> 
> As said, the TT performed mint
> So much better with the new entire set up - with proper tyres, traction off - was so controllable and could feel everything going on - haldex controller has made such a good difference too
> Managed to nail the correct pressures once hot from the start, didn't need to fiddle with the dampening at all
> Thought would need to be harder to avoid scrub/bottoming out at the end of paddock hill, but to my surpise, nothing
> Which meant I could leave it at it's optimum feel!
> So no set up changes in the end whilst running - so in & out with only torque checks and for decent cool offs
> Again oil cooler on a proper track. 12-15 laps so around 18-20 minute sessions with 1-2 warm up and one cool off lap
> 126C was where it would peak and would only very gradually climb there.
> Only small 'issue' I had, were rear pad heat - No feel or fade, but when back in pits, many smokes and blue discs - too hot.
> I have a few ideas on this so will be trying those and I believe my driving style at points around track didn't help
> 
> 
> Temps, brakes, tyres - everything, now meant I could lap how I wanted without any concerns or cut shorts
> Got another day booked in around a months time at Lydden Hill - very local to me
> So going to try get as many things from my 'aero' list sorted as possible 😅
> 
> He's a just few photos & and video of how much the instructor liked the car
> 
> video-1657261840 by James Barr, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 488553
> 
> View attachment 488554
> 
> View attachment 488551
> 
> View attachment 488552
> 
> View attachment 488550


Well done on staying safe and no issues!

Brands is my local track, not been there (on track) for a few years but have a few thousand laps there, and you are spot on, getting some instruction pays dividends.

Be interesting to see the video's. I'd have thought your car you should be able to get sub 55 seconds no problem. 

Generally there's a lot more speed to be had as you exit Cooper straight and into Surtees before braking at McLaren for clearway. A lower powered car but in my old 968 I'd be foot to the floor along Cooper straight and not break until McLaren.

Be brave out of Paddock hill, it's more forgiving than it looks.

Ditto at clearways, there's a lot more grip there, especially in the exit than you think. I'd have thought you should be aiming to cross the line at about 105/110.


----------



## Barr_end

Quite a few comments to reply to!
Thank you all for the words 



jimojameso said:


> What did you think of the AD08R's?
> Did you run them at brands the other night? Those wheels were a bargain!
> 
> EDIT: Sent before the brands post


I found them really good man!
I mean I am sure for semi slicks, there are far better options, but these cost me £120! Reason I went for 235/40 because they were silly cheap
I also managed to get x3 245/40 the other week for £50
So for me at the moment they are my go to - if you were looking at buying new (not that you can get R's only RS now) I would be looking at reviews of many semi slicks



Rufflesj said:


> Holy crap, sounds like your mates had an expensive time of it


They did indeed!
Just the things that can happen when you put full stress on a car I suppose



Iceblue said:


> Great photos as always particularly the one going through the grid with the sunburst. The instructress was definitely impressed. keep up the fun


Thank you sir! Not too sad for mates just sticking iphone off the pit wall
Hoping that MSV will put up some photos soon



nigh7swimming said:


> @Barr_end here's the promised update: TTS brake discs cooling ducts


I saw that before opening this page, will be replying, some really impressive R&D there sir!



wsantos said:


> @Barr_end keep on living the dream mate.


Thanks man!
Only another month and back out on circuit again



ab54666 said:


> Well done on staying safe and no issues!
> Brands is my local track, not been there (on track) for a few years but have a few thousand laps there, and you are spot on, getting some instruction pays dividends.
> Be interesting to see the video's. I'd have thought your car you should be able to get sub 55 seconds no problem.
> Generally there's a lot more speed to be had as you exit Cooper straight and into Surtees before braking at McLaren for clearway. A lower powered car but in my old 968 I'd be foot to the floor along Cooper straight and not break until McLaren.
> Be brave out of Paddock hill, it's more forgiving than it looks.
> Ditto at clearways, there's a lot more grip there, especially in the exit than you think. I'd have thought you should be aiming to cross the line at about 105/110.


Thank you!
I have done many passenger laps, mainly as a kid with dad as he would often volunteer for Help for Heros and alike track days
But first time actually being behind the wheel, was really fun after the instruction and was much better than I started out
A few parts of her instruction were a little odd and looks like those parts I should 'ignore' basically just the lines through druids - could not get what she was saying
But it looks like - from research after, she was teaching me the single seater racing line! So understandable but didn't suit my car, so will be trying 'my' way next time
Without her though I would of been easily 20-30% slower all bloody evening, she had loads of confidence in the car

Only footage I have from other sessions is here: 




In Alexs video.
I don't think the car has a sub 55 in it, in all honesty. Even with using every last inch of the track.
However I do think starting with 57 is definitely doable, without running over all of the curbs. But I myself need to get better to get close.
Would be happy to see under 1 minute next time we return - I have more brakes I can use everywhere but paddock really
Paddock was the only corner I actually had 0 issue with in all honesty 😅 It's just a case of trust, but the dip pulls your car in - once you get head around that it's pretty simple
Clearways is where I confused myself, thinking the track is still very much right, but needing to take off lock and put power down and cut it further towards the marshal tower


----------



## Barr_end

No photos yet from MSV, so not really anymore usable on track photos 
But I did grab a few more myself just didn't spam them all in one go and Alex managed to grab a few blurry rollers on the way home..

Also been working on the car already - hopefully some parts will arrive this week too 
I have a small list of items I want to try and complete before the next track outing at Lydden, which I think is 13th August
Billy has a long list of bits to sort on the golf so hopefully with his help on mine and mine on his, both our cars will be where we want them
If you check out Alexs channel above too.. He will have a little bit of a difference for our next outing

Anyways the visuals


----------



## ab54666

There's two ways through druids really, partly depends on how much grip your individual car has. I used to approach from the left, very late turn in across the apex but some stay further wide, just depends on the car and what else is around you!


----------



## Barr_end

MSV photos are finally in!
Slight shame, none from the rear and only a select few I really like, but least I have some
I will get those edited soon enough as you get them as 'raw' Jpegs and fiddling is always fun
So for the mean time, have some others that I took the other day, even though it was incredibly dirty - always liked this style of background for the car


----------



## jimojameso

Great pictures


----------



## Barr_end

As said in a previous post in the thread, I'm trying to work on the aero performance of the car
Not doing this for chasing increased speed/laptimes, but as can be seen with most things on this car, I like to try make things to the best of my abilities - so why not
Trying to take well known principles to work from and do like I said, what I can myself / help from mates.
Have done a few fluff/wool tests as it's all have access to, to make sure we aren't having a negative affect!
No CFD or wind tunnel testing which won't come as a surprise to most who know what comes with those

Anyways..
The next job after the front deflectors and 'sealing' the front arches to the vents
Was to make the rear match the fronts - venting out the holes within the rear bumper
Try and release pressure build up from the arches
Hoping this may help with the rear brakes which got a little warm out at brands

At first without sticking my head in the hole, was going to get something 3D printed to join the rear archer liner to the bumper cut out
But once I stuck my nose in, it was looking like that would be a fair pain and there was a simpler solution I could complete do myself on the drive
So grinder, hammer and few other favourite tools 🤣 Made a start, cardboard came out for some templating and then help again from Fab guys are work to knock me up a plate/sheet to my template
With these riveted in, 'sealed' and painted - I left it there.
I am still tempted to put some mesh on the liners like I did the fronts but I needed what I had left over for another job 
It's a little shame you need a light to highlight it for photo, but on a sunny day it's mint you can see the tyre tread through the hole


----------



## Barr_end

And just for fun - I know many will be horrified
Here's the start of the next aero change


----------



## ab54666

No going back now!!


----------



## Barr_end

Bit more of a picture dump can be done on this one..
So it's been a long time I have wanted to have - looked into many options over the years
This: ALSATEK | Audi TT RS Clubsport - Motorhaube aus Carbon (CFRP) Would be the ideal! 
However the cost has always been too large for me to justify - especially with the minimal weight saving with the stock 8J bonnet being Ali

I finally managed to find a vent that I believed would work well on the TTS
Profile shape matches the inner surface of the bonnet between the swage lines pretty well, this is the reason I choose this vent and actually, finally went for it

After a fair wait for a custom made part from an American company, tracking starting in Taiwan was generated
Few days later the vent arrived - in all honesty, it's pretty shit
If you take a look at some of the photos below you will see some of the issues.
With a lot of sanding and some planning on it's final fitment, should actually work out okay/good, just a little annoying considering the cost and the concept being better than the probable final outcome for the simple reason of the finish/quality of the vent, which is out of my control

Anyways the cutting and hole drilling/bonding of the fittings went really well
Still got a few tiny bits of tidying to do and some trim to fit regarding the hole

Unfortunately my painter is away at the moment, but luckily I have Alex @ Monstagraphix - temporary wrapped the vent with some gloss white so it doesn't look daft in the mean time or leave the car with a giant hole in it
Also managed to use left over mesh and create the cover it needed
Both of these not shown as I've hit the 10 picture limit


----------



## ab54666

Assume you'll put some mesh in the vent opening?

PS you didn't strike me as the fluffy pink slipper/nail paint kinda guy 😆


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Assume you'll put some mesh in the vent opening?
> 
> PS you didn't strike me as the fluffy pink slipper/nail paint kinda guy 😆


Why not 
Exactly that indeed as it said in the last post, just new forum layout only allows 10 pictures

So following on from the previous post - wrapped & mesh 'installed' - not glued and fully inplace, just like the rear lip as this will be sorted once painted
I have also cleaned up both in/outer with the arrival finally of some trims - still little more touch up/grommets to sort but more than happy to open the bonnet
When Alex was wrapping the vent, his old man thought it would be funny to use some of the left over motorsport stickers
And to be fair, didn't look totally awful - just don't think will be ever back to the point where a livery is on the car

So some photos of the temporary complete item


----------



## ab54666

Looks very smart, be interesting to see how it effects the under hood temperature.

Of the 100's of cars I've had only my S1 Supercharged Elise could match the under hood temps of my TTS. An old trick was to fit an MGF fan that drew the hot air out.


----------



## 8JVR6

I love that spoiler.


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Looks very smart, be interesting to see how it effects the under hood temperature.
> 
> Of the 100's of cars I've had only my S1 Supercharged Elise could match the under hood temps of my TTS. An old trick was to fit an MGF fan that drew the hot air out.


Thank you!
So I haven't looked too much at temps with only a few road journeys
However I did drive it in the UK 'savage heatwave' - think the ambient both times were 28C+
The oil was noticeably lower for longer, and still lower when cruising - coolant wasn't massive difference, but usual temp is 84 on the road with mild driving, was 82 on those days

Interested to see what it's like now it's cooler & also how well it helps on track
With oil cooler I didn't have any heat issues around brands so this will probably be mainly cosmetic, slight aero, maybe some slight cooling aid



8JVR6 said:


> I love that spoiler.


Thank you sir!


Few parts have turned up, few of my ideas have been squished with further info/research - but should still get a positive outcome on this latest project.
List to get done before next track day has gone rather well
Splitter & the latest project is the only 2 left to do

Then there is again more things to be done.
I thought a few months back wasn't a great deal more could be done to the TT, but I am glad there is even more things that can be fiddled with and improved on
The wallet of course isn't 🤣


----------



## Barr_end

Vents still in it's temporary state
Cars in the air with fair few parts missing - with plenty of work left to complete
And less than 2 weeks till the next track time, going to be fun as ever to be in a good place

I'm sure it'll all come together, got reminded of some old photos, so thought it would be funny to do the difference of what nearly 6 years does
Was never truly stock with it's rep RS grill, Cheap rep le mans wheels and the shit flash map - but close enough!


----------



## wsantos

Show us what 6 years did to the hole in your pocket next! 

Love all that you've done except for the tiny detail which is the inner bumper bar painted in white rather than black that you can see through the grille.

Here's to the next 6 years! 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

wsantos said:


> Show us what 6 years did to the hole in your pocket next!
> 
> Love all that you've done except for the tiny detail which is the inner bumper bar painted in white rather than black that you can see through the grille.
> 
> Here's to the next 6 years!


Certainly big enough to see through 🤣 
Took me a while to get, what I think you mean... As there is no white bumper bar, assuming you mean the silver intercooler?


----------



## wsantos

Barr_end said:


> Certainly big enough to see through
> Took me a while to get, what I think you mean... As there is no white bumper bar, assuming you mean the silver intercooler?


Sorry yes, I looked at other photos and realise the shinny bit was too low to be part of the bumper. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

So still plenty more to get this complete / how I want it
However the TT is now back to driveable and back at home
This link will show you what have been working on this time...
Front edge wasn't remotely finalised but was happy with it's mounting

And it had to be done of course, even though it's not remotely loaded like this in real world
video-1659596297


----------



## jimojameso

Definitely couldn't stand on a maxton splitter like that!


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Definitely couldn't stand on a maxton splitter like that!


Most definitely not
Breath on it too hard and they crack!

I have 'completed' the splitter for now, I really must grab the photos and post them into here


----------



## Barr_end

As previously stated - splitter is now at a state it is usable!
Presently surprised the amount of difference that can be felt from this!
Was expecting it to say be measurably better by timing but the amount of grip / steering feel increase at speed is more than noticeable, insane what it can do

So the fit and finish is not 100% - it's okay, but for me I would like to improve on it
Another piece of wood will be sourced at some point to get this exactly how I want it - use a 3mm piece of ply first too, make sure the cut outs are spot on!
But with all of the mounting and now knowing what needs doing, won't be 10th of the effort/time put into this total job

So hopefully photos will show this a little better than I can explain.
However I will try and lay out all the details of the design to help people who maybe inclined to copy and want a proper splitter on their 8J

We did have to change the design mid way through, the rear of the splitter, to get the designed angle, had to be inserted into the centre of the 'secondary subframe' framework present on the 8J
So went from x6 of the original m6 undertray mountings to x4, but this is more an enough as there is no pressure there & is actually being pushed up as the leading edge is pulled down
x5 m8 riv nuts were then inserted into the front edge of the 'secondary frame' - this then has an 8mm bar used to space the splitter low enough to get the correct angle
x2 m10 riv nuts into my custom crash bar around my cooler - with threaded bar leading down to some connecting nuts - this required the bottom of the bumper to be cut so the bumper can still be slide on/off with no issues
x2 splitter wire supports are within the inner wheel arches from the frame rail brackets which hold the wings
x9 10mm thick scrape plates along the leading edge using m5 fixings
Multiple L brackets and hardware to mount the temporary neoprene splitter dam material

All of my efforts were done not to have supporting rods exposed - I HATE the look of these, as much as I appreciate their purpose, it's just not for me - wanted to keep it 'OEM+' - not a massive change from what was previous with the maxton

Another item I still wanted to include was to keep the naca duct entries on the underside of the stock RS inner arch liners for the brake cooling
Wouldn't be able to run the additional lower scoops as shown in previous updates, so I decided to open these completely up (comparing photos of before & after will show better)
This additionally as a splitter diffuser, so not only should I retain the airflow for brake cooling, but also increase the effectiveness of the splitter with additional low pressure regions
For this I did have to hack the arch liners up a fair amount, just need a few parts of hardware to complete this - test drives haven't actually had them fitted

Think that pretty much covers it 🤔
Hopefully get it all buttoned up and few more other touches needed before the track day at the weekend
OH and alex did a 5 second job of throwing some tint on my lights once again, but not yellow this time!

The bit everyone actually wants - photos:


----------



## nigh7swimming

Nice progress. Did you consider a detachable front lip? I'm thinking about a custom splitter but it needs to be detachable, only for track days, so I don't have a close intercourse with the brilliant UK roads or speed bumps on the Munro list.


----------



## Barr_end

nigh7swimming said:


> Nice progress. Did you consider a detachable front lip? I'm thinking about a custom splitter but it needs to be detachable, only for track days, so I don't have a close intercourse with the brilliant UK roads or speed bumps on the Munro list.


Ta sir
This never crossed my mind - I personally hate the look of TT without a splitter - especially the RS bumper, so wouldn't run the car without one
My car is fairly low, speed bumps are a pain anyways and hitting the floor is nothing new to me from the polo days
This splitter is around 3" from the floor, that's the reason it has the big metal scrape plates - keep the wood well whilst hitting the floor




Actually took the white stripe from around the car off - first time I have run the rear bumper like this since getting it
Does look slightly 'lost' as the black all blends in, so you don't quite see the large diffuser lip
But I think overall it looks much cleaner and 'fresh' but I'm sure I'll change my mind in weeks to come


----------



## darrylmg

I kind of liked the white strip. As you said, it made the outlines more prominent.


----------



## Barr_end

Track day done!
Nice to report yet another successful outing for the TTS - will post more on this when I have a few decent photos
As always I didn't even think to take any before I was there.

However I did finish off some bits before hand
As it was set to be a silly hot one - which it was! 30-32C dependant on who's phone/car was to be believed
Decided last minute Friday, I would recycle some of the items that were to be used on the 'proper' brake ducting and make a 'cold air feed'
As much as it will probably make next to no difference and in Saturdays heat more like hot air feed, more air is better
20 minutes later with some swear words and the power tools - it was on and happy with the outcome to be fair

























Additionally finalised my work on the lower brake ducts.
Took the stock RS items which bolt on the lower arms and modified these a fair amount
In simple terms, made their surface area much greater! Also 'spaced' these behind the metal, so that unlike the stock angle of actually facing away from the caliper and into the inner arch/engine bay - they do direct the air along the lower arm, outward into the brakes direction.



















I have also realised I haven't actually shown the change in the interior at all
For ages I have toyed with this idea - but not wanting to loose my steering controls - I put put it off
But I had a plan for that, unfortunately, there is no way of replacing them as I had planned - the scroller used for volume, can not be replaced with buttons. So I scrapped the entire idea I had for buttons for those & the indicators onto the wheel
Still haven't even taken a proper photo of this with the horn in and finished but this gives an idea of the change


----------



## Barr_end

Lydden Hill track time
Was pleasantly surprised in the end how much I did end up enjoying the track, as much as it is a little bit of a simple layout
As said in the previous response - another successful outing in the TTS with no issues
Even with parts of the track being recently resurfaced, was still acting like a cheese grater giving much more wear than brands last month
But even though they are getting low the budget bought AD08R's still have some life left in them for another play! Which is a result.
What probably didn't help to that was just how hot the ambient temperature was, 30+C

Even still, coolant didn't see over 105 and oil only as high as 129
Main reason to come in was even with the AC on flat out, either I was getting too hot, passenger was too hot OR the shifter itself was so warm 🤣 
Once I had found some confidence, was also going at a fairly decent rate too. 
As can be seen below, currently on the top of times in the app LapThrophy even with the heat! I am sure that'll change though

I have some photos from local young lad who has done a fair job of these considering his age and another from Alex
Will have some real minters I have seen some previews of soon


----------



## Barr_end

Just want to throw this in already
This was only a dry test fit and very pleased to say with very minor adjustments - they fit mint
Now can not wait to get them on!
Plenty more spoke wheel clearance than before! 
Should allow me to comfortably run my slightly wider AD08R's I have sat for when the current ones are completely dead

Anyways a huge thank you to @chelspeed 
He is a legend for sorting the deal out that allowed me to actually do this


----------



## Barr_end

Brakes are fully on!
Gave me quite a bit of shit whilst trying to get this sorted, but that's just the usual really!
All sorted in the end, fluid flushed from tarox to RBF660 including the clutch line
Managed to even do a bit of science before getting too carried away with fitting
New calipers/adaptors/pads weigh pretty much as close as the same to all the same components from the RS set up - but the worn 345mm discs weighed in at 10.5kg and the 362mm floating AP's are 7.5kg.
Nice 3kg per corner or 6kg saved in not only un-sprung, but also rotation mass!

Alex / Monstamotors / Monstagraphix wanted to make a video on it to try help grow his YouTube channel so soon be able to see all the fuck up's that came along the way 😅
But meant I had company and use of the ramp, which is extremely unusual for me! All new angle of prospective & no laying on the floor


----------



## jimojameso

Loving all the updates. The car is becoming an absolute weapon!


----------



## darrylmg

Barr_end said:


> Brakes are fully on!
> Gave me quite a bit of shit whilst trying to get this sorted, but that's just the usual really!
> All sorted in the end, fluid flushed from tarox to RBF660 including the clutch line
> Managed to even do a bit of science before getting too carried away with fitting
> New calipers/adaptors/pads weigh pretty much as close as the same to all the same components from the RS set up - but the worn 345mm discs weighed in at 10.5kg and the 362mm floating AP's are 7.5kg.
> Nice 3kg per corner or 6kg saved in not only un-sprung, but also rotation mass!
> 
> Alex / Monstamotors / Monstagraphix wanted to make a video on it to try help grow his YouTube channel so soon be able to see all the fuck up's that came along the way 😅
> But meant I had company and use of the ramp, which is extremely unusual for me! All new angle of prospective & no laying on the floor
> 
> View attachment 490318
> 
> View attachment 490320
> 
> View attachment 490319


Interested in the vid when it's done. Can you put the link on here.


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Loving all the updates. The car is becoming an absolute weapon!


Thanks man!
Had to go back through my flickr to help another thread on here and realised just how much it has still kept evolving



darrylmg said:


> Interested in the vid when it's done. Can you put the link on here.


I will certainly post it once he pulls his finger out and takes the footage of this and the lydden track day off his cameras 🤣



So this is no dis-credit to TCP for the photos above, believe is in his real early teens 13-16 so he done a really good job and actually gave me some photos of unique view points (rear bonnet open) and pleased with those

But I had invited good friend Ryan - RevCheck Photography down for some passenger laps and requests of photos
Due to the heat, he choose to stay outside of the car and he delivered in the later... He smashed it in all honesty - photos are mint!
I can't even post all the ones I downloaded from the 30 odd usable images he got, plus he got all of our group whilst out.

Proper pleased with these


----------



## MT-V6

Great photos. Those brakes look epic too, look forward to hearing how they feel


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Great photos. Those brakes look epic too, look forward to hearing how they feel


He did very well!
Have driven it a small amount since fitting - to be fair there isn't a massive difference from the RS calipers as they are really good set up
I'll have to try write a detailed reply on small things once I have had a little more seat time



darrylmg said:


> Interested in the vid when it's done. Can you put the link on here.


So he actually managed to put the video up fairly fast!
Although as was doing it fairly fast and the fact I didn't overly want to be on camera 🤣 
Some of the specs were incorrect!
Old - RS brembo 4 pot calipers - Vagbremtechnic adaptor - TTS/S3/R32 345x30mm disc - CL RC6 pads
New - AP 9660 6 pot calipers - Custom adaptors - AP 362x32mm disc - Pagid RS29 pads


----------



## MT-V6

When you activated the ABS pump I was thinking you had major issues with it then


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> When you activated the ABS pump I was thinking you had major issues with it then


On a phone, you can't overly hear the ABS pump actually start, but the the ramp comes in and over powers it all
Even the filming didn't go that well with interruptions like that, but aye, is what it is!


----------



## MT-V6

Just wondering why you used the ABS pump output test rather than the brake bleed procedure where it triggers the pump then tells you you pump the pedal, bleed etc?

I used it once but it kept cycling between the front brakes only and never the rear for some reason


----------



## ab54666

Some hefty brakes there!

Think I may have asked before but what brake bias does the TTS have?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Just wondering why you used the ABS pump output test rather than the brake bleed procedure where it triggers the pump then tells you you pump the pedal, bleed etc?
> 
> I used it once but it kept cycling between the front brakes only and never the rear for some reason


If you listen closely before and after the ramp compressor kicks on - the output test also activates the pump.
Varies from car to car, but usually in the 45 second- minute range. Plenty of time for the ABS to kick any air and cycle the fluid internally.
I have always found as you have, it doesn't ask to do the rear calipers - on full proceedure
Usually when you do the ABS in which ever manner you see why to be fair - as all the air and disgusting (when it's not been done on a car in time) comes out the first/closest caliper to the ABS

For me this way is faster & easier and given better results on certain cars when I used to complete the 'full' proceedure on output tests. Not once had an issue so continue to do so 🤷‍♂️ 



ab54666 said:


> Some hefty brakes there!
> 
> Think I may have asked before but what brake bias does the TTS have?


Interesting the calipers are actually little smaller in over shape due to their low profile in height - pads are similar but I believe slightly larger surface area in mm2 and well the discs are much beefier!

As in the percentage split? I can't say I have ever discovered anything that gives a written figure to it
I still keep forgetting to try coding the ABS module to the larger front brake option - be interested to see what affect this could have


----------



## nigh7swimming

Barr_end said:


> I still keep forgetting to try coding the ABS module to the larger front brake option - be interested to see what affect this could have


Ah I'd be most interested to know as well, if it's even needed. I guess this may affect the bias.


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> If you listen closely before and after the ramp compressor kicks on - the output test also activates the pump.
> Varies from car to car, but usually in the 45 second- minute range. Plenty of time for the ABS to kick any air and cycle the fluid internally.
> I have always found as you have, it doesn't ask to do the rear calipers - on full proceedure
> Usually when you do the ABS in which ever manner you see why to be fair - as all the air and disgusting (when it's not been done on a car in time) comes out the first/closest caliper to the ABS
> 
> For me this way is faster & easier and given better results on certain cars when I used to complete the 'full' proceedure on output tests. Not once had an issue so continue to do so 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting the calipers are actually little smaller in over shape due to their low profile in height - pads are similar but I believe slightly larger surface area in mm2 and well the discs are much beefier!
> 
> As in the percentage split? I can't say I have ever discovered anything that gives a written figure to it
> I still keep forgetting to try coding the ABS module to the larger front brake option - be interested to see what affect this could have


Yer percentage split. I'd be careful beefing up the fronts so much on track if the brake bias hasn't been changed.
I put 993 Turbo callipers on my Porsche 968 and it made it very very nose divey which being a rear wheel drive made it quite unpredictable as generally you are braking for a corner! The racing team changed the brake bias and all was well again and made it very stable.


----------



## MT-V6

Barr_end said:


> I still keep forgetting to try coding the ABS module to the larger front brake option - be interested to see what affect this could have


This is undocumented but do post up if you find anything! I've reverse engineered a lot of the coding in the hill hold thread I think, but the brake sizing is weird

Also for whatever reason, the RS uses a different ABS pump/module to the rest, not sure what the difference is. It is shared with the RS3 too


----------



## Barr_end

nigh7swimming said:


> Ah I'd be most interested to know as well, if it's even needed. I guess this may affect the bias.


This is basically what I’m wondering - what difference it makes, if any. But my assumption would be the bias 




ab54666 said:


> Yer percentage split. I'd be careful beefing up the fronts so much on track if the brake bias hasn't been changed.
> I put 993 Turbo callipers on my Porsche 968 and it made it very very nose divey which being a rear wheel drive made it quite unpredictable as generally you are braking for a corner! The racing team changed the brake bias and all was well again and made it very stable.


No idea on it’s current bias would love to find out
Yeah I completely get what you’re saying
Although completely different principe with no weight in the front of the Porsche and mainly with it in the rear.

TT does want to dive a little, just not drastically - (lydden I had a fair bit, unlike brands, due to the aero and for that, soft spring rates, which is being addressed) 
Basically want to find balance where one axle doesn’t over lock compared to the other.
I can make either depending on driving style with the RS calipers so balance is fairly decent at moment, probably is a little too much on front.

The APs haven’t really added to the braking efficiency since fitting/test driving as it’s fitted with the road wheels/tyres
The biggest “flaw” in the system is the grip to the road surface

Plenty of MQB platform cars which see the ring actually “downgrade” the rear calipers to the smaller 38mm piston / under 300mm solid disc to remove some of the rear bias compared to the 44mm 

I forget which off top of my head but it’s around 40mm fitted on the 310mm vented PQ35 cars - so should be spot on and of course, this can still have plenty of ability to be altered with pad compound choices.




MT-V6 said:


> This is undocumented but do post up if you find anything! I've reverse engineered a lot of the coding in the hill hold thread I think, but the brake sizing is weird
> 
> Also for whatever reason, the RS uses a different ABS pump/module to the rest, not sure what the difference is. It is shared with the RS3 too


I have found some very limited information out there
Not sure how to exactly code it, keep meaning to pop out with the laptop and just having a play
However with the Dory memory, it doesn’t happen 😅
And there’s been a fair bit of mechanical tinkering taking up the time as can be seen!

Which I even have a couple of photos of what has been the latest little fiddles…


----------



## ab54666

The Porsche was transaxle, so engine in the front, although weight was roughly 52/48.


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> The Porsche was transaxle, so engine in the front, although weight was roughly 52/48.


Skim read too quickly and didn't see the 968 - read the 993 calipers as the car 🤦‍♂️
So that certainly makes more sense - every chassis on posts but also owners all do seem to have a slightly different take on things though.
So more researched and also spoken to a few older (mk4 platform) and newer (MQB platform) owners - general consensus is keep the rears OEM with a fairly aggressive pad
Others have fitted a bias valve to gain it exactly where they want it - in the future this could be, but for now where I am I don't think this is an option I need to be looking at


Tried to fit the bonnet vent properly and get the back edge to actually fit to the bonnet
Looked like the below picture for 36 hours - New project & 5L of water sat on it 🤣 Once removed looked mint! Nice and flush

But within 24 more hours, the shit vent had reverted to its usual, pulling away from the glue.
It's still better than before it, when was wrapped & not glued, but does annoy me that due to such shit quality item the finish lets the overall concept down.
But is what it is, drove the car to a little local meet over the bank holiday weekend, in the pissing rain 😅
As if the monitoring of lower temps after install where not a sign on their own, in the rain you can physically see the water being thrown out the vent! - Sub 60 onto the bonnet, over that sometimes on the bottom on the windscreen in 'normal' rainfall / leaning towards more of a drizzle.

Also did a few more details...
Now the majority of the yellow accent was gone - the plan was actually to refurb calipers and change all these to green, just before the AP's popped up
Needed to get rid of the rest. Question was, what colour...

Bill has already managed to get another custom net for my cage made up - just need to collect this from him and throw it in
As you'll see below I couldn't think of how to add another colour to the outside without making it look tacky - calipers are really the only way to run an accent colour

So replaced the R-tech yellows with grey to match the calipers and within the car have gone for white
All the original leather has a white stich, the seats have a white stitch, even the harnesses have white logos, so the new net - white stitch.

Leaving 3 items.. Speedo sticker - Alex has already knocked me a new one up, I just need to pull finger out and make the effort of fitting that.
Quattro logo on my carbon glove box trim - when I made this I actually used resin/pigment dipped in. Where I have the hotwheels to make I have some fine paint markers, and it came out okay - not as smooth but acceptable enough.
Steering wheel - I haven't overly posted about this one since getting rid of my alcantara TTS wheel. 
But the Motamec flat bottom I replaced it with only comes with yellow 12 o'clock marker.
Which was of course no issue before, but now basically is the last bit of yellow. 
Had already bought some green leather paint and tested this on my spare wheel and seemed to work well.
Grabbed another bottle but of course white this time and did this for real on the motamec wheel and worked well, even matches their logo in the centre.

Trying to throw some photos to go with these minor changes made me realise I did the usual and didn't take really any as I went along but there's a few and one from the local rainy meet from someone on Instagram


----------



## MT-V6

An idea for your bonnet vent. Is it plastic? Could you put it in the over for a bit too soften it, then mount to the car again with weight line you did before? Might then repair permanently?


----------



## delmar.atlas

Barr_end said:


> Why not
> Exactly that indeed as it said in the last post, just new forum layout only allows 10 pictures
> 
> So following on from the previous post - wrapped & mesh 'installed' - not glued and fully inplace, just like the rear lip as this will be sorted once painted
> I have also cleaned up both in/outer with the arrival finally of some trims - still little more touch up/grommets to sort but more than happy to open the bonnet
> When Alex was wrapping the vent, his old man thought it would be funny to use some of the left over motorsport stickers
> And to be fair, didn't look totally awful - just don't think will be ever back to the point where a livery is on the car
> 
> So some photos of the temporary complete item
> 
> View attachment 489219
> View attachment 489220
> View attachment 489217
> View attachment 489215
> View attachment 489218
> 
> 
> View attachment 489216
> View attachment 489221



Looking good. The underhood temperature will definitely drop while your at idle or potentially going around slow corners. Once you get to speed the air will start to get sucked into the engine bay. 

Back in the day I had a 12 second Eagle Talon AWD with an extruded honed Evo 3-16G turbo running 550's with a Magnus Motorsports sheet metal aluminum intake manifold and a tubular exhaust manifold. I was running a 3' to 4' exhaust & ran some dots for the autocross and the 1320. The inside was gutted, I didn't have alot of money to see what Aero was working well or not, so I used to tape tons of colorful eye-catching strings of different weights and textures to the cars body and hit the highway while my buddy videotaped the reaction of the strings. 

I like you, cut a whole in my hood, but had a buddy use fiberglass to make the sides of the scoop. We basically cut a slit and then bent the hood down to create the correct angle. I found that anytime I drove over 50km the air began getting sucked into the engine bay. 

The solution I found was to seal off the opening from the inside with a plate that had built in louvers. When the car was stopped I would put the AC on and the fans would kick in, I could feel all the hot air being pushed out the grated vent in the hood, while I was driving the air would dip into the cavity but catch the slop thereby effectively sucking hot air out while driving fast. 

I later found out that pro race teams would encapsulate the radiator and have a box in the engine bay run from the hood vent and isolate the radiator. I was much younger then and failed to ask the correct questions, but alot of what I experienced then influence what I do now.

BTW Alsatek makes great Aero for the 8J. That front splitter + undercarriage is a thing of beauty. They know exactly what they're doing. 

All the best with your build.


----------



## Barr_end

delmar.atlas said:


> Looking good. The underhood temperature will definitely drop while your at idle or potentially going around slow corners. Once you get to speed the air will start to get sucked into the engine bay.


If you were talking about the rear edge of the bonnet you would certainly be correct - in a high pressure region with slow moving air - on idle would aid, but moving would be much worse. Hence bonnet raisers are a terrible idea.
Who knows what you did exactly, every car is different, sounds like it was purely lowering part of the bonnet skin, so could of been very wrong - but that's neither here or there. Back to the TT

That isn't what happens at all with this set up.
Many cars run vents, but in order for it to work as a drawing air out vent, has to be in the low pressure - fast moving air.
Location of the vent is critical - low pressure air on top of the bonnet, but also needs high pressure underneath to create the pressure difference for the air to flow.
If you look around hard enough, you can find a pressure diagram for the TT and this shows exactly that in the location chosen for placement.

Additionally with the height of the leading each of the vent itself, compared to bonnet skin, attached air is separated and this creates a vacuum affect and adds to the air being drawn out - air is not flowing in
This would be nice to fully duct from the rad pack, aid the flow even more but there simply isn't the room to put anything there.

It's especially helpful and fortunate - when you are an electronics engineering working within an 40+ year old aeronautical company that produces hundreds of aircrafts a year.
Then have the mechanical boys check over you theories, they even then offer to do some virtual CFD testing and agree that the concept will work  

If you had read the last post in this thread, taking good engineering practise of placing this in the low pressure zone at the front 1/3 of the bonnet & the pressure diagram of the TT and the mechincal boys opinions- had already confirmed 'good enough' placement with real world testing in temperature drops on road and track, but now even with visuals 💦




delmar.atlas said:


> BTW Alsatek makes great Aero for the 8J. That front splitter + undercarriage is a thing of beauty. They know exactly what they're doing.


Their wide arch kit and bonnet has always been a want, they are mint!

But they are alot of money which I cannot warrant on the car over my mortgage 🤣
From what I've seen of a splitter from them though (will look further if there is another one) 
It's not really functional unlike mine as it's only the depth of the bumper / mounts to the bumper. 
Where as mine is chassis mounted and a completely flat surface all the way to the front subframe




MT-V6 said:


> An idea for your bonnet vent. Is it plastic? Could you put it in the over for a bit too soften it, then mount to the car again with weight line you did before? Might then repair permanently?


Unfortunately it is fibreglass
It's already seen heat and many hours of pissing about - annoyingly it is what it is. 
It's much better than how it arrived but just got to accept it's fitment isn't as good as I like it
As my mates keep saying 'because racecar' 




Hoping to have some more parts arrive soon and calculating a few other bits.
There is a small possibility I /TTS is wanted for a 'track battle video'
And also is on a stand for Billy / Cloude 9 Customs at a local show.
So need to sort a few bits out for either of these


----------



## delmar.atlas

Barr_end said:


> If you were talking about the rear edge of the bonnet you would certainly be correct - in a high pressure region with slow moving air - on idle would aid, but moving would be much worse. Hence bonnet raisers are a terrible idea.
> Who knows what you did exactly, every car is different, sounds like it was purely lowering part of the bonnet skin, so could of been very wrong - but that's neither here or there. Back to the TT
> 
> That isn't what happens at all with this set up.
> Many cars run vents, but in order for it to work as a drawing air out vent, has to be in the low pressure - fast moving air.
> Location of the vent is critical - low pressure air on top of the bonnet, but also needs high pressure underneath to create the pressure difference for the air to flow.
> If you look around hard enough, you can find a pressure diagram for the TT and this shows exactly that in the location chosen for placement.
> 
> Additionally with the height of the leading each of the vent itself, compared to bonnet skin, attached air is separated and this creates a vacuum affect and adds to the air being drawn out - air is not flowing in
> This would be nice to fully duct from the rad pack, aid the flow even more but there simply isn't the room to put anything there.
> 
> It's especially helpful and fortunate - when you are an electronics engineering working within an 40+ year old aeronautical company that produces hundreds of aircrafts a year.
> Then have the mechanical boys check over you theories, they even then offer to do some virtual CFD testing and agree that the concept will work
> 
> If you had read the last post in this thread, taking good engineering practise of placing this in the low pressure zone at the front 1/3 of the bonnet & the pressure diagram of the TT and the mechincal boys opinions- had already confirmed 'good enough' placement with real world testing in temperature drops on road and track, but now even with visuals 💦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their wide arch kit and bonnet has always been a want, they are mint!
> 
> But they are alot of money which I cannot warrant on the car over my mortgage 🤣
> From what I've seen of a splitter from them though (will look further if there is another one)
> It's not really functional unlike mine as it's only the depth of the bumper / mounts to the bumper.
> Where as mine is chassis mounted and a completely flat surface all the way to the front subframe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it is fibreglass
> It's already seen heat and many hours of pissing about - annoyingly it is what it is.
> It's much better than how it arrived but just got to accept it's fitment isn't as good as I like it
> As my mates keep saying 'because racecar'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to have some more parts arrive soon and calculating a few other bits.
> There is a small possibility I /TTS is wanted for a 'track battle video'
> And also is on a stand for Billy / Cloude 9 Customs at a local show.
> So need to sort a few bits out for either of these


Your


Barr_end said:


> If you were talking about the rear edge of the bonnet you would certainly be correct - in a high pressure region with slow moving air - on idle would aid, but moving would be much worse. Hence bonnet raisers are a terrible idea.
> Who knows what you did exactly, every car is different, sounds like it was purely lowering part of the bonnet skin, so could of been very wrong - but that's neither here or there. Back to the TT
> 
> That isn't what happens at all with this set up.
> Many cars run vents, but in order for it to work as a drawing air out vent, has to be in the low pressure - fast moving air.
> Location of the vent is critical - low pressure air on top of the bonnet, but also needs high pressure underneath to create the pressure difference for the air to flow.
> If you look around hard enough, you can find a pressure diagram for the TT and this shows exactly that in the location chosen for placement.
> 
> Additionally with the height of the leading each of the vent itself, compared to bonnet skin, attached air is separated and this creates a vacuum affect and adds to the air being drawn out - air is not flowing in
> This would be nice to fully duct from the rad pack, aid the flow even more but there simply isn't the room to put anything there.
> 
> It's especially helpful and fortunate - when you are an electronics engineering working within an 40+ year old aeronautical company that produces hundreds of aircrafts a year.
> Then have the mechanical boys check over you theories, they even then offer to do some virtual CFD testing and agree that the concept will work
> 
> If you had read the last post in this thread, taking good engineering practise of placing this in the low pressure zone at the front 1/3 of the bonnet & the pressure diagram of the TT and the mechincal boys opinions- had already confirmed 'good enough' placement with real world testing in temperature drops on road and track, but now even with visuals 💦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their wide arch kit and bonnet has always been a want, they are mint!
> 
> But they are alot of money which I cannot warrant on the car over my mortgage 🤣
> From what I've seen of a splitter from them though (will look further if there is another one)
> It's not really functional unlike mine as it's only the depth of the bumper / mounts to the bumper.
> Where as mine is chassis mounted and a completely flat surface all the way to the front subframe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it is fibreglass
> It's already seen heat and many hours of pissing about - annoyingly it is what it is.
> It's much better than how it arrived but just got to accept it's fitment isn't as good as I like it
> As my mates keep saying 'because racecar'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to have some more parts arrive soon and calculating a few other bits.
> There is a small possibility I /TTS is wanted for a 'track battle video'
> And also is on a stand for Billy / Cloude 9 Customs at a local show.
> So need to sort a few bits out for either of these


I will admit that I did not read every post, nor the tidbits regarding engineers using flow dynamics software to verify and validate your cutting up the bonnet, I work on a warship, and tend to skim through the posts during personal breaks. If you and your team have identified that your custom Aero work is advantageous, then cheers, I was merely offering my personal experience with a similar setup from twenty years ago, not as a challenge to the degree of fluid dynamics used by you or your team. Neither here nor there.

I applaud your efforts and ingenuity over the course of your ownership as I would not personally be as invested in the DIY realm. I wish to see you continue your efforts as I would with any other TT/TTS/TTRS enthusiast and wish you success in whatever racing league you participate in as I prefer to focus my attention and effort on my own racing endeavors.

In regards to Alsatek, I've touched base with Sascha Üllen, and the team there is very on point. I was interested in their splitter. ALSATEK | Audi TT RS / TT S - Front splitter made of carbon

Your splitter is very similar, in the sense that it incorporates the undercarriage skid plate and the brake ducts. Was your splitter manufactured by yourself or was it from a different company? I will agree that the prices for the Aero kits are relatively priced for the sport and am somewhat jealous of the people in the UK as shipping and handling charges pale in comparison to what it would cost to have something of that size be delivered to Canada. I have until next spring to decide whether to purchase it or go with a local vendor. 

Anyways, I'll stick to skimming through the posts and reserve my comments moving forward as I tend to find individuals have varied perceptions when reading my remarks. 

Best


----------



## Barr_end

delmar.atlas said:


> In regards to Alsatek, I've touched base with Sascha Üllen, and the team there is very on point. I was interested in their splitter. ALSATEK | Audi TT RS / TT S - Front splitter made of carbon
> 
> Your splitter is very similar, in the sense that it incorporates the undercarriage skid plate and the brake ducts. Was your splitter manufactured by yourself or was it from a different company? I will agree that the prices for the Aero kits are relatively priced for the sport and am somewhat jealous of the people in the UK as shipping and handling charges pale in comparison to what it would cost to have something of that size be delivered to Canada. I have until next spring to decide whether to purchase it or go with a local vendor.


Interested to see how that would perform - certainly a lovely looking piece, just wondering how the 'lack' of forward support might affect it's flex. But on the basis of their other components - even if they are based off of raeder motorsport - they must know what they are doing!

I built the splitter myself like pretty much everything on the car - I hadn't seen any off shelf item until you linking that one
Pretty much all of the track orientated builds I follow most components are completely custom / home built

Shipping from anywhere outside of the UK in is now daft, Brexit has ruined it all, increases have been awful - shipping from the US certainly wouldn't be cheaper over the pond than up into Canada, but from those, within Europe the difference would definitely be better in the UK favour, all swings and roundabouts





Still need to pull the finger out and get the speedo cluster out - plus needs a bloody good hoover.
Other than that, all the interior now follows suit to the outside..
Also the cat looking very pleased with one of the mid way through projects 😅


----------



## Barr_end

Forgot to post these pictures from being on Alexs ramp
Hopefully be able to use this again soon for the pile of parts that want testing/fitting
This gives a better view of the splitter, which the wood for V2 design/layout is waiting, I just need to find the time
But also highlights I need to pull a finger out on my idea for the rear to try and smooth/flatten that to help with flow


----------



## darrylmg

Barr_end said:


> Forgot to post these pictures from being on Alexs ramp
> Hopefully be able to use this again soon for the pile of parts that want testing/fitting
> This gives a better view of the splitter, which the wood for V2 design/layout is waiting, I just need to find the time
> But also highlights I need to pull a finger out on my idea for the rear to try and smooth/flatten that to help with flow
> 
> View attachment 490956
> 
> View attachment 490955


You need to consider going into production with these parts you know!
Look at the number of people running Maxton Design splitters. There's a couple of other options, but nothing if you want to make an actual difference to the way the car drives.
Get Cloude9 onboard. They have must have manufacturing connections.


----------



## nigh7swimming

The underbelly of TT is a mess indeed, lots of turbulent flow. I'm planning on doing an aluminium diffuser all the way, but this will need to be cut precisely and secured somehow. Need to do a mockup first. There are big forces working here and lots of heat around. I suspect a single smooth undertray would be the best aero mod for those cars.
Out of curiosity, how did you protect the bolt heads of the splitter from corrosion? I was thinking some Ceratec would do, but maybe painting them is better?


----------



## delmar.atlas

Barr_end said:


> Forgot to post these pictures from being on Alexs ramp
> Hopefully be able to use this again soon for the pile of parts that want testing/fitting
> This gives a better view of the splitter, which the wood for V2 design/layout is waiting, I just need to find the time
> But also highlights I need to pull a finger out on my idea for the rear to try and smooth/flatten that to help with flow
> 
> View attachment 490956
> 
> View attachment 490955


I've partnered with a company in Quebec Canada to custom make my splitter, It's very similar to yours except that it's a two pieces and not a single piece, (for shipping reasons). In regards to the rear end, the best way to increase the scavenging effect in the rear is to remove the rear bumper diffuser, based on my research it's the best option. My exhaust looks ugly since it's oe, but the moment I get a new trans back exhaust on the car the rear diffuser will come off. Pics, will be available on my thread.


----------



## Barr_end

darrylmg said:


> You need to consider going into production with these parts you know!
> Look at the number of people running Maxton Design splitters. There's a couple of other options, but nothing if you want to make an actual difference to the way the car drives.
> Get Cloude9 onboard. They have must have manufacturing connections.


There is far too much DIY involved for most people to have on of these to be honest man, the amount of posts, requesting handholding on the simpliest jobs, I see from most PG35 owners, be it TT's, A3, Golfs.
Also don't believe alot of people who would be able to, would like to cut apart fixings/bumper like I have 😅 

I already manufacture viable options (few assemblies) for Bill to sell and use my MK2 as the demo/sponsor/trial/guineapig - whichever you want to call it 🤣
I do know most his connections myself because we are very good mates, but he still gets things sorted once I've designed them



nigh7swimming said:


> The underbelly of TT is a mess indeed, lots of turbulent flow. I'm planning on doing an aluminium diffuser all the way, but this will need to be cut precisely and secured somehow. Need to do a mockup first. There are big forces working here and lots of heat around. I suspect a single smooth undertray would be the best aero mod for those cars.
> Out of curiosity, how did you protect the bolt heads of the splitter from corrosion? I was thinking some Ceratec would do, but maybe painting them is better?


I've been wondering whether to bother doing a complete floor or leaving the middle part of the car as is.
However alot of cars I hear running a completely enclosed floor get VERY hot from the exhast - think I would more likely to make 2 part and reduce the opening but still keep the exhaust in airflow if I end up playing with the centre section.
In terms of next job for 'aero' my focus is the rear subframe/arm assembly smoothed out as much as possible - many surfaces in there I feel this would be the biggest benefit and look nice in a visaul manner 🤣

All of the bolts in the splitter are stainless - so no worries on corrosion side of things, the countersunk ones used for the dam and the scrape plates have literally JUST been replaced as at the time I had no access to any which weren't silver. Black tinted ones took a while to arrive but well worth the difference as the steel ones had gone rusty after the first rainfall



delmar.atlas said:


> I've partnered with a company in Quebec Canada to custom make my splitter, It's very similar to yours except that it's a two pieces and not a single piece, (for shipping reasons). In regards to the rear end, the best way to increase the scavenging effect in the rear is to remove the rear bumper diffuser, based on my research it's the best option. My exhaust looks ugly since it's oe, but the moment I get a new trans back exhaust on the car the rear diffuser will come off. Pics, will be available on my thread.


Be interested to see the results, especially with it being a 2 part assembly - I take it width wise?

In terms of the rear - it's a smoothing exercise.
Without extreme measure (financially) with redesigning the whole 'catback' of the exhaust to sit much shallower/higher optimum 8-12 angle on the diffuser simply isn't possible in current form.
If it were to change would want to retain as much flow as possible within the exhaust but also keep it at similar volume levels as it currently is due to noise limits on most UK tracks not being overly high - wouldn't be the most simple task. Beyond my knowledge/research.
Additionally removing the rear diffuser won't do much, if anything at all. Both of my backboxs on either side sit far lower than the lowest part of the diffuser.

The additional panels I intend to make will ramp up 'as much' as possible to meet the lower lip of the bumpers diffuser once they have cleared the massive rear boxes.
Due to the late curve this has to take to clear the boxes, with a quick eyeball on the tools, looked like this was going to be closer to 15
It's going to be more about not getting the air that is coming from the front trapped - rather than making optimum downforce.


----------



## delmar.atlas

This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Barr_end

delmar.atlas said:


> This is what I was referring to.


I understood what you were referring to - thats why there is a reply in the response above  . It just unfortunately will serve no benefit to me with exhaust layout.



Still waiting on a few bits to arrive
Have a small list of jobs to try and get through before the end of the month, so that car can be on Billys trade stand at a local event
I should probably pull my finger out and give the poor thing a polish too!
However did mange to source something that has quite a large change.
Guess it's best for photos to do the talking









































As you can see - cat is very happy now she has all 3 Corbeaus to sample 🤣

Not sure most have probably ever spotted it - but both my XL Revolutions have never had matching seat pads. This has always bugged me!
That is how I ended up with the 3rd - non XL seat, bought for the pads to match, but it was too narrow. Now the cats chair 🤣
Contacted a fair few companies to try source matching pads, in the style I like, but they were discontinued
Also contacted a few companies for custom set - 1 was a silly lead time (of course would of easily had them by now), 1 was a silly price. The others just never went anywhere

Additionally being XL they are massive - hitting the centre console & doorcard on drivers side - not that this bothered me
However I am fairly 'normal' sized 32/34" waist but with broader shoulders and I would slop around these a little even with the harnesses set to where you want them
Preferable in terms of comfort over the old motamecs - these were too small. But not really how the seat should be

The new Cobras are a nice nice size - they are tight, but comfortably. Can't sit directly backward as my shoulders are too wide, but in the position of holding the steering wheel - they are spot on.
Have had to move the knee pad to a position that looks a little odd as I have long legs and taken near enough all of the padding out of the base pad to sit at the height I like but still much happier with the overall look of the Cobras & the fact I finally have matching bloody seats!


----------



## Barr_end

House is getting pretty full of carparts now 🤣 
Just way I like it!

Nearly got all the parts I need to make this idea work - hoping by the weekend will be possible 🤞


----------



## Barr_end

Brakes are on!

So gone are the 362 x 32mm AP discs that came with my CP6990 caliper kit I picked up.
These have been replaced with 'ex' BTCC 368 x 36mm AP rotors. These are massive! Not used to such a wide disc, it's mad
The reason for this change - previous replacement rotors are £500+ EACH. This new set up has cost less than 1 rotor and the mounting bolts were the most expensive part!

This is due to the discs being used once in the BTCC - usually 1 practise / qualifying or 1 race. In a series chasing 10th's of seconds, the 'fall off' of not fresh brakes it matters.
Ideal for me and the others wanting rotors, these came with 35.7mm - so .3mm wear from the 2mm allowed. Plenty of life for me!

So CB Auto is the supplier for the bells used. 
These were a little different to what were told in terms of offset - but long story short, overcome that.
With 2 instead of 1 trips to the machine shop - 3mm was taken off the current caliper carriers to bring the offset of the caliper. Additionally using 3mm spacer in height for the larger diameter
Also couldn't leave the rears feeling left out 
Paul at CB has come up with a very clever idea to produce 2 piece rear discs at a VERY affordable price.
These use a wilwood 310 x 20 rotor and then with Pauls centre bells again these can be mounted.
Although the offset of the disc is for all other PQ35 & MQB platform cars - in theory wouldn't fit a 8J TTS
I got round this by spacing the calipers outward to suit with some longer 12.9 bolts

So basically alot of playing with offset, but of discs not wheels like most might do!
Even with these changes 'outward' the inner wheel to caliper clearance is MASSIVE compared to the old RS set up.

Also made me chuckle just how stiff the chassis of the 8J is when I jacked up the rear alone


----------



## Barr_end

Just been sent a couple of shots from a local meet a few weekend back
Interesting angle prospective as I always seem to take fairly similar / where I think it looks best - nice to see what others do with it
Also nearly spotted myself, but clearly managed to stay just about out of shot 🤣


----------



## MT-V6

Those brakes are looking great. I have a question though

You say


> Although the offset of the disc is for all other PQ35 & MQB platform cars - in theory wouldn't fit a 8J TTS
> I got round this by spacing the calipers outward to suit with some longer 12.9 bolts


Do you mean you spaced them out, and then used longer bolts due to the spacer?


----------



## Steviejones133

I’m also liking the F1 style brake light in the rear diffuser 🤩


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Those brakes are looking great. I have a question though
> Do you mean you spaced them out, and then used longer bolts due to the spacer?


I did indeed
Stock TTS disc has an offset of 58mm - the offset for PQ35 & MQB it's 49-50
Luckily this goes the correct way for my plan, all that was needed was 9mm of spacers and a longer m10 x 1.5 12.9 bolt. Could of used the stock bolt, but it didn't leave enough thread engagement for my liking!



Steviejones133 said:


> I’m also liking the F1 style brake light in the rear diffuser 🤩


Thanks man, 'they' have been on there a while.
Integrating it into the stock diffuser meant I couldn't not when I put this bumper on over a year ago!
I've actually kept it as a functioning fog light though


----------



## Barr_end

Not sure why...
But tried to post an image as a test and the bugger wouldn't work!
Now can't delete this post either 🤔 🤦‍♂️

Anyways! Managed to get a few bits done sunday
Spent some time at Alexs helping with the clio now it's returned after it's little Brands Incident (see the video a few pages back)

But also meant I had some help on the TT - First proper contact wash in about 3? months 😅 and after 3 track days - it's nice for it to be white!

Also managed to make my spring idea work!
Due to the new aero and to be fair, semi slicks and aggressive driving, the car has felt too soft.
To change this, I have more to do but I managed to locate some 12kg springs for front and rear.
But rather than using barrel springs, which in my 'current' yellowspeed sizes were impossible to find higher KG rating.
I've done some work to convert this to a linear straight spring - not only that, same size as the front.
So now if I want to interchange springs and run a staggered set up, I only need 1 additional set of differently rated springs.
Due to the stiffness - drive home was interesting.... Front is noticeably 10-15mm higher, has thrown the alignment off!
But wasn't overly bouncy or crashy like I was expecting from increasing the rates x1.5
Just need to dial in the preload and ride height this week - then re-track it with a little more aggression in there too


----------



## delmar.atlas

Barr_end said:


> Not sure why...
> But tried to post an image as a test and the bugger wouldn't work!
> Now can't delete this post either 🤔 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Anyways! Managed to get a few bits done sunday
> Spent some time at Alexs helping with the clio now it's returned after it's little Brands Incident (see the video a few pages back)
> 
> But also meant I had some help on the TT - First proper contact wash in about 3? months 😅 and after 3 track days - it's nice for it to be white!
> 
> Also managed to make my spring idea work!
> Due to the new aero and to be fair, semi slicks and aggressive driving, the car has felt too soft.
> To change this, I have more to do but I managed to locate some 12kg springs for front and rear.
> But rather than using barrel springs, which in my 'current' yellowspeed sizes were impossible to find higher KG rating.
> I've done some work to convert this to a linear straight spring - not only that, same size as the front.
> So now if I want to interchange springs and run a staggered set up, I only need 1 additional set of differently rated springs.
> Due to the stiffness - drive home was interesting.... Front is noticeably 10-15mm higher, has thrown the alignment off!
> But wasn't overly bouncy or crashy like I was expecting from increasing the rates x1.5
> Just need to dial in the preload and ride height this week - then re-track it with a little more aggression in there too
> 
> View attachment 491835
> View attachment 491834
> 
> View attachment 491836
> View attachment 491837


Just to confirm; your running a set of front springs in the back with a much stiffer rate? 

I'm very interested in seeing how it behaves. 
What spring rate where you using before ?


----------



## Barr_end

delmar.atlas said:


> Just to confirm; your running a set of front springs in the back with a much stiffer rate?
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing how it behaves.
> What spring rate where you using before ?


Not really a 'front' spring. It's just a 62mm ID straight linear spring, that for me luckily can be same length as the front, so interchangeable, but yes with a stiffer rate.
Need to reset the front preload again and dial the height back to where it should be. Once aligned will show real results from testing and hopefully get some more track time in before the weather completely turns by the end of the year
Felt really nice through/mid corner a few roundabouts and twisties on way home but didn't behave ' correctly' through shallow dips.

It's gone from the usual Yellowspeed Dynamic rates of 8KG all round to 12KG
Believe this MAY be just a little too sprung for the dampening to keep up with but as I have a contact for yellowspeed and wanting to swap rear dampers anyways, if this is the case. It'll be sorted


----------



## nigh7swimming

I'm a bit puzzled about the rear discs. So you say it's 310x20 but the standard for this car is 310x22 with 17.2mm pads isn't it? So with standard caliper and pads it would probably be fine but you say the disc offset was different, presumably because of the bell ? I'd love to upgrade rear to two-piece discs but don't want to modify the OE caliper in any way really. Presumably all that is needed is some custom spacer for the caliper bracket + longer bolts? Sorry if I didn't read you correctly.


----------



## Barr_end

nigh7swimming said:


> I'm a bit puzzled about the rear discs. So you say it's 310x20 but the standard for this car is 310x22 with 17.2mm pads isn't it? So with standard caliper and pads it would probably be fine but you say the disc offset was different, presumably because of the bell ? I'd love to upgrade rear to two-piece discs but don't want to modify the OE caliper in any way really. Presumably all that is needed is some custom spacer for the caliper bracket + longer bolts? Sorry if I didn't read you correctly.


New rears are indeed 20mm wide, not the usual 22mm
This is just the sizing Wilwood uses as a plane rotor. 
Some may say its a compromise as it's slightly less thermal mass, so less heat absorption but being 2 piece, you loose the 'bell area' on to stock discs anyways, but then the availably of cooling air is far greater.
With the standard calipers & pad size/shape it is indeed fine. Caliper or carrier is not modified and could be returned to 'stock' if wanted/needed.
No adjustment in handbrake necessary either, still works as should at the correct travel and the cable isn't any more 'stressed' being 10mm further over towards outside of the car.
The offset is down to the bell yes, but as stated ALL other PQ35 and MQB cars are the lower offset, it's only the 8J TT that seems to be different. So highly unlikely anyone would make a specific disc for them anyways. Especially when, as you said, all I did was get 9mm of spacing between the hub and carrier mounting faces and use some longer 12.9 rated bolts


----------



## Barr_end

Picking this back up on the subject of brakes. I did have a very small issue.
From swapping over the discs, the 'old' Pagid RS29's were actually worn awfully unevenly. In alot of the photos I took which I will upload soon, this could be seen pretty noticeably as the outside pad was worse than the inside.
So once these were out and I flatted them off... One of the pads seem to have brass 'stand offs' poking through the material.
Later discovered with some research, even though there is 'still' 6mm of pad material left. These are unfortunately done.
Luckily when I picked up the kit, it came with some prebedded Pagid ST1's. However with these seeming to be at the top of the range. Was awfully worried about how these may perform on the road.

Well after the last week or so with far few outings, very pleased to say that this isn't the case.
Brilliant cold bite for such an aggressive pad, very little noise - although I do think the pad retaining pins I fitted have helped here, don't seem overly dusty either


----------



## Barr_end

With the latest updates in brakes and springs.
All the driving I have done recently has helped initially test both of these - all be it on the road and within the national speed limits 👼
Brakes covered above but I have no idea why I didn't put in the spring information.
Purposely drove down some of the lanes by me and was pleasantly surprised - don't get me wrong it's not as smooth as it was before, but only by about 10-15%, seeing as the spring rate has been upped 50%. I'd call that a win.
I did have to also increase the dampening also... Well the front. This came with it's own issues thanks to the standard hassle the TT gave even to do a simple task like undo the top nuts. As will be seen below - If you know, you know 
Unfortunately the rear shock adjuster location, as can probably be seen in previous photos, is low and right in path of road grim.
It's only been recently I have put the front shock socks on - at this point the rears were already seized so I didn't bother.
I do have a plan for this - although been dicked around by an eBay seller and not overly hopeful a long soak in some duck oil will be enough to bring them back from the dead.
Although if this is the case I do have a contact in Jonathon @ Intermotiv and he is already prepped that I may need some new rear shocks.

With the springs and (front) dampening up, car behaves so much better through corners.
It's odd to describe - on the road it's 'more scary' to push the car. However when you're at 75%+ so much more pointy/planted due to increased grip.
Really hope I can sort rear shocks out and get to test this fully round a circuit this year! With nothing booked as yet, unfortunately this may not be the case.

So it's taken some fiddling, but I feel like I have the ride height nailed - it's probably changed a little as I took so many comparison photos on the flatter ground out front - I'm not sure which is which.
Once the rear shock situation is sorted and fiddling should be done, then will finalise the alignment


----------



## Barr_end

Another nice piece of news has arrived also.
I'll try to cut down my usual waffle...
Long story short - I wasn't overly thrilled with the track wheels, but they were perfectly acceptable & for the price I paid, certainly no complaints can be made what so ever.
However Driftworks had a Rota sale on... A certain wheel was down from £280 a wheel to £171
I'm guessing you can see where this lead to 😅
As usual had a right ballache about getting them delivered, this is me, these things always happen. But no major dramas

Not exactly same with them being gloss gunmetal not satin black but another set of Rota Titans so I have 'matching' wheels.
No worries about spacer changes, nut tapers (not an issue to be fair) just simple swap over and for me personally still looks mint as I really like these wheels!
There is a plan for tyres and etc. All in good time, but had to get the wheels before the sale ended as it was literally too good to miss
Cat is also very happy as once again she has another perch to use 🤣


----------



## MT-V6

Excellent updates as always


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Excellent updates as always


Thank you sir!


----------



## Barr_end

So thought this would be a good point on a new page.

Update the latest spec and post some of the better photos I have taken recently with it all actually being pretty well developed and at a point where I am really happy with it
As always there is still a few things planned and there will always be more. But really enjoying it on road and on track, just need to get as much seat time as I can!


Performance / Chassis:
•3.5” trackslag downpipe + sportscat
•Milltek Catback exhaust (non-res)
•Toyosport intercooler & custom pipework + Murray clamps
•Creation motorsport muffler delete & discharge pipe
•Forge silicone charge pipe joiner
•Custom pro-ram induction
•Loba high pressure fuel pump
•Audi RS4 fuel pressure return valve
•AEM V2 meth injection
•OEM Rev G diverter
•AKS runner flap delete
•NGK Iridium BKR7EIX
•Hel performance Oil cooler
•R-tech full PCV delete
•R-tech remap 'stage 2+' - stock ECU
•HPA performance Haldex controller
•Helix organic clutch kit + DMF & braided clutch line
•Coolerworx shifter tower, Forge short shifter, WG relay shifter, Draft 42 shifter bushings, AKS solid shifter mount bushes & diesel geek runner bush
•Powerflex engine & dogmount inserts
•Yellowspeed racing / Intermotiv custom coilovers
•Cloude9 magride delete modules
•Superpro antilift kit & front polybushes
•Tyrol front subframe locking kit
•Polybushed rear subframe, control arms & diff
•Whitline Rear anti-roll bar & links
•Ultraracing front strut bar
•AP racing 6990 calipers, AP racing floating discs, Pagid ST1 pads
•CB 2 piece rear discs & YellowStuff pads
•Braided brake hoses & RBF660 fluids
•Custom brake cooling ducting
•Rota Titan 18” Wheels + Goodyear Supersports
•Rota Titan 18" Wheels + Yokohama AD08Rs

Exterior:
•Genuine Audi TTRS front bumper and black edition grill
•Custom chassis mounted splitter
•Custom functional vented front wings
•Custom functional vented bonnet
•Fibreglass rear functional vented bumper
•Custom 4” carbon exhaust tips
•Custom fog/rainlight
•Maxton side skirts
•Mk3 performance Carbon fibre spoiler
•Carbon fibre mirror blanks
•Dynamic mirror lenses
•Black badges

Interior:
•Cobra Evolution seats, alloy sidemounts & sliders
•Cloude9 seat adaptor bases
•Rettrofitted OEM heated seats
•TRS 3 inch ultralight harnesses
•SW Motorsport cage
•Cloude9 rear seat delete & net
•OMP Boss & Motamec flat bottom wheel
•Alpine X802D-U 8” headunit
•Focal audio speakers & tweeters
•Audi 8V S3 heater vents
•Cloude9 vent adaptor
•Stack boost gauge
•Liquid digital gauge
•Custom clock/dial details
•All interior red illumination LEDs changed to white
•All bulbs LED & double boot light mod
•Carbon fibre ~ centre console, glove box trim, grab handles, pull handles, interior mirror, clock besile & hand brake


----------



## Barr_end

With the sale of the old track wheels working out alot faster than I thought
Final tyre was sourced - Brand new, even though they haven't been manufactured since 2018/2019 😅 
So that joined the other x3 I had picked up from good old FB marketplace many moons ago
2 are a little on the lower side, but the others are literally brand new. With how well the last set lasted and the cost of these even with one being new - was a no brainer

So still on AD08R's but 245/40R18 this time
Up 10mm from last set, but with the higher offset & no need for spacers on the Titans & the suspension changes of late
This 5mm on either side shouldn't be any issue.
All I have is the photo below for now but even at that angle I feel like you can see just how much more chunky a 'same size' semi slick looks compared to a road tyre


----------



## Barr_end

Only small but glad this has worked out
Managed to unseized both of my rear dampening adjusters on the bottom of the shocks
Saves me forking out for a fresh set - now these are back to fully servicable. 
36 hour soak in a tank of duck oil was the trick that really did it. 
One was far worse than the other, and actually unscrewed off the shock, than the adjuster turning, but nothing putting in a vice and some gentle man handling didn't sort
Video doesn't want to work but they are now like butter with some Aquaslip put through them and will be grabbing a set of shock socks to cover them up to hopefully save needing this again


----------



## Barr_end

Sometimes the smallest of details can make a big difference
Updating the screensaver had always been a pain before.
So this time around, used a USB extender and ran it into the glovebox
Will no longer have to take it all out as seen below


----------



## IPG3.6

Love that new wallpaper and YES to USB extensions! LOL Makes life so much easier


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Love that new wallpaper and YES to USB extensions! LOL Makes life so much easier


Thank you sir!
What else do you put in there aye 😅 


So the TTS has had an aggressive friend join as it's permanent driveway company
Few little tweaks to be made with that but all in good time, we have already started playing - even that cat approves 🤣


----------



## IPG3.6

Ooooh nice how's the S1 go ??


----------



## Barr_end

IPG3.6 said:


> Ooooh nice how's the S1 go ??


S1 is good thank you!
It's not standard, shocker - does need a map and few other personal tweaks, but they have already started!


Put the track wheels on the car...
Don't like the grey 😅 Well it's not bad, but certainly doesn't look as god as black. I've always wanted to see what grey/silver may look like on it
Black wheels are a little meh. But with white there really isn't much option. In this photo doesn't look as 'bright' / different as it does in real life
But I am glad they have the AD08R's on them and won't be making that many appearances 🤣
Also since day dot, have always loved a bonnet open photo - still can't work out why, but was having a tinker under there, stood back and never take enough photos so why not


----------



## Barr_end

Finally got a drive out in the car since swapping shocks and got it all realigned to be spot on
With the shocks wound up full stiff was how I had thrown them on. Fuck me was it unbareable
Forgotten just how much dampening change does make - especially the rear
Back down by 8 clicks, then a further 2, but probably needs to go back up that 2
Once adjusted though was a nice reminder of how good it is to be behind the wheel of the old box

Also got a nice comparison of just how much meater the same size AD08R looks next to the Goodyear SS

Plus how we would all like to park out in the wild on every occasion


----------



## MT-V6

Love how "bad" the alignment looks on the printout. Does that place adjust to provided specs then? Ideally need mine doing again but the wheel off, string approach I had last time although very cool is probably overkill for me and takes a very long time. A drive in laser type alignment would suit me better but I don't want it reverted to factory


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Love how "bad" the alignment looks on the printout. Does that place adjust to provided specs then? Ideally need mine doing again but the wheel off, string approach I had last time although very cool is probably overkill for me and takes a very long time. A drive in laser type alignment would suit me better but I don't want it reverted to factory


Toe is still in the green 
But yeah the machine isn't overly happy with my choice of spec!

This is done at Waltings in Ashford, Kent - Billy aka Cloude 9 customs has worked there multiple times on/off for about 7? Years, basically a recycled part of the furniture 🤣
As this thread might make obvious, me and him are really good mates. 
So this is how me and him (when he had the MK5 Golf for 5 minutes) repeatedly fiddled and dialled in 'good' specs (taking others @moady and alike as a starting reference)
I am lucky and rock up after hours and don't get in their way through the working day but can have the alignment sorted by Bill at a lovely 'discount' rate 😅

I'm sure if you were to book it in and ask for Bill to be the one to do it as you have some specific specs - or tell him you know me / this is what I would like. As a 'regular customer' you could still acheive what you wanted!

Will say the machine isn't the best at having the steering wheel sit dead centre. 
I myself have had a go, set it up on the clamp and moved the bolts / aligned the car to similar specs as above on screen
Car drives just as it should and feels mint, but the wheel has never been bang on in the centre

I have always wanted to have mine done similar, corner weight and etc, like you did
However, with how the cars set up and my limited driving skills (I am certainly not a professional)
I don't believe I would see any benefit, maybe in feel, but I'm not racing or chasing times, just having fun!


----------



## MT-V6

Nice, thanks for the info. To be honest the main reason I want mine redone is because the wheel isn't sitting quite centre! Once you suspect it you can't help but keep noticing either, which is tricky with the camber of the road etc

There's a place near me with Hunter I've used in the past but not tried asking about whether they would be happy to correct that but keep the rest of the setup as is, a bit like yours where the machine will show lots of red probably


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Nice, thanks for the info. To be honest the main reason I want mine redone is because the wheel isn't sitting quite centre! Once you suspect it you can't help but keep noticing either, which is tricky with the camber of the road etc
> 
> There's a place near me with Hunter I've used in the past but not tried asking about whether they would be happy to correct that but keep the rest of the setup as is, a bit like yours where the machine will show lots of red probably



How far off is yours?
It used to really bug me when it wasn't dead spot on too.
However maybe the OCD dying down or the age is making it mellow 🤣 Can accept it now for the car to drive nicely
Would say mine is only 1/2 degrees off, so it really is minor! I'll try grab a photo
But my daily where the alignment of the rear is out/cant be changed and uneven front camber. That is bad 🤦‍♂️ 😅

Interestingly... The Mk2/8J wheel & column isn't splined like anything else I have been used to over the years
As much as it means the rack to wheel will not be centred perfectly... Moving it by 1 notch certainly isn't going to hurt in my opinion, maybe worth trying that?

Speaking of the daily, it had been left out with all the effort around the misses Sone
As with the TT both need a bloody good scrub!



























Also
Lets have a game of spot the differences
First of a few changes coming, but waiting on some parts, so only made this so far


----------



## 8JVR6

That’s interesting, when I did my alignment I was able to get the wheel straight. I did spend like 20 mins locking the steering wheel straight before doing the alignment. 

That was my main complaint when I used to get it aligned the wheel was never straight. I think it just comes down to attention to detail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end

8JVR6 said:


> That’s interesting, when I did my alignment I was able to get the wheel straight. I did spend like 20 mins locking the steering wheel straight before doing the alignment.
> 
> That was my main complaint when I used to get it aligned the wheel was never straight. I think it just comes down to attention to detail.


At first I thought this maybe case - sometimes Bill can rush at times.
Although its probably been on there 25+ times with use fiddling with specs.
I've watched him and tried myself - wheel is locked with clamp perfectly in centre
As you can see - the readings are also spot on / even - I'll have to get a photo of how 'off' the wheel is when driving. it is only minor - not talking 5+ degrees


Annoyingly latest large part has got stuck in customs from Germany
Not sure when of its ETA will now be - however been piecing the parts together to make this a complete smart install

If anyone is interested in the TTS engine cover above - it is / will be for sale with the pins to mount it & the billet oil cap cover
Also the R-tech PCV full delete / vent to atmosphere will also be available too


----------



## Barr_end

Barr_end said:


> Also
> Lets have a game of spot the differences
> First of a few changes coming, but waiting on some parts, so only made this so far
> View attachment 493122



Seems no-one spotted this one. It was very small to be fair

Anyone who may of looked - to purchase a billet dipstick for an EA113 they are over £100
That alone is not a bit of me, but as can be seen I like to make things.
I've now actually made 2! for less than 1/5 of the cost of an aftermarket offering - which included buying a spare dipstick to play with incase it all went wrong.
Both have very different build structures but both have been for a spirited drive and certainly seem to function as they should
Still want to replace/paint the tube, but still plenty of little steps in this latest total idea!

Also got a fresh scuttle panel and chopped out the holes for easy access to adjust the camber / dampening on the struts - one of which I didn't need for the alignment as it was still spot on!


----------



## MT-V6

The dip stick looks good. So are you buying one for a different engine and swapping the handle over?


----------



## Iceblue

Barr_end said:


> Track day done!
> Nice to report yet another successful outing for the TTS - will post more on this when I have a few decent photos
> As always I didn't even think to take any before I was there.
> 
> However I did finish off some bits before hand
> As it was set to be a silly hot one - which it was! 30-32C dependant on who's phone/car was to be believed
> Decided last minute Friday, I would recycle some of the items that were to be used on the 'proper' brake ducting and make a 'cold air feed'
> As much as it will probably make next to no difference and in Saturdays heat more like hot air feed, more air is better
> 20 minutes later with some swear words and the power tools - it was on and happy with the outcome to be fair
> 
> View attachment 490046
> View attachment 490047
> View attachment 490045
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally finalised my work on the lower brake ducts.
> Took the stock RS items which bolt on the lower arms and modified these a fair amount
> In simple terms, made their surface area much greater! Also 'spaced' these behind the metal, so that unlike the stock angle of actually facing away from the caliper and into the inner arch/engine bay - they do direct the air along the lower arm, outward into the brakes direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 490050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also realised I haven't actually shown the change in the interior at all
> For ages I have toyed with this idea - but not wanting to loose my steering controls - I put put it off
> But I had a plan for that, unfortunately, there is no way of replacing them as I had planned - the scroller used for volume, can not be replaced with buttons. So I scrapped the entire idea I had for buttons for those & the indicators onto the wheel
> Still haven't even taken a proper photo of this with the horn in and finished but this gives an idea of the change
> 
> View attachment 490051


Love the analogue clocks on the Mark 2 and your wheel looks excellent. Needs a few red buttons and some F1 dials to complete the picture lol


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> The dip stick looks good. So are you buying one for a different engine and swapping the handle over?


Thanks man - nope on that one
Both are still OEM dipsticks - being modified to take different handles, so still retaining the metal braided line with the OE placed 'oring catches' and level at the end and at the 520mm length from the stop that it should be



Iceblue said:


> Love the analogue clocks on the Mark 2 and your wheel looks excellent. Needs a few red buttons and some F1 dials to complete the picture lol


Thank you sir
I had planned to add extra buttons to the wheel, wanted to keep the option for volume control on the wheel and was going to make the horn buttons to match, must have photos of the plate I made and buttons/wiring harness I bought

However with further investigation the volume isn't done with a single input press of a button, its a varying analogue output and isn't replicable into push buttons, even keeping the entire OE circuit board which sits within the OE wheel


----------



## Barr_end

Believe the final part to the puzzle should be arriving today to finish off my latest engine bay project!
I managed to sort some of the other items ahead of time which hopefully means if there is a small break in this terrible weather, I shall be able to get it all sorted easier/faster and adds additions of it being cleaner looking with less items that haven't needed to be there for a long time

I'll leave photos below of what I did take and see if anyone can guess, along with this clue that I managed to instantly sell the TTS engine cover and it's already gone!

Also got the air-con re-gassed the other day by friend of mine. I know completely the wrong time but had, had questions over it since the replacement condenser/oil cooler fitting saga - only managed to recover 1/5th of the 525g of gas.
So either it wasn't done properly (most likely) around 2 years ago as it's always been poor. Or there is a leak, but passed the test okay 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Barr_end

Clearing customs is complete and delivered with no issues 👌 
VagCustomParts managed to do an unbeatable price on this and really pleased with the result

No complete photo as it still isn't complete, old lines removed that in the photo, but need to trim and reinstall the new AN top valve cover/ breather tube
Additionally got some other small parts here and there to help with finishing the bay improvement / tidying.
All looked good under there though luckily so pleased on that level too
Only 'problem' this has highlighted is just how poor the surface finish of the old exposed head is. Going to have to come up with a solution to aid this visual point - if anyone has done something similar would love to hear solutions


----------



## MT-V6

Nice! Aside from looking good what are the benefits of the new valve cover?

For the rest of the head, I don't see a solution apart from taking it off the car, wire brushing it down and then painting. I think it would be too difficult to do while fitted?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Nice! Aside from looking good what are the benefits of the new valve cover?
> 
> For the rest of the head, I don't see a solution apart from taking it off the car, wire brushing it down and then painting. I think it would be too difficult to do while fitted?


I was already running a fully venting/delete PCV 'kit' plus an evap delete, so the benefits of those I haven't gained from
However there was a single main reason other than the looks I chose to swap it all up for.

There have been a few, so not remotely a common thing, where the OE plastic valve cover has warped, causing leaks - most of these then seem to be down the rear of the engine. Where the nice hot turbo manifold sits 😅🔥
The chances are very small and with the vent fitted now, I'm fairly confident the temps, even on track, wouldn't of lead to this issue.
But with the price & look of the billet item and the cost I should get back from the proper R-tech PCV delete kit on to of the already sold TTS cover - my brain said 'you can't say no' 🤣


Interestingly when finishing the install to a drivable level in the dark last night (still waiting on few small touches)
Quick wipe/scrub with some brake cleaner/toothbrush/cloth, the head line has come up a little better!
I'm thinking maybe just a little rub down with some 'high' rated wire wool or scotch pad might bring the entire lot to an acceptable presentation.


----------



## Barr_end

Finally driven since swapping over the valve cover and little odds and sods. All 'normal' and no issues
Interest to see how get on with it, hoping it has a positive affect with it being ali, there is no chance of it warping like the OE plastic
However interested to see if it will radiate heat more helping the engine, but if it will increase IAT temps!
Have many old logs with date codes that that can give me a rough idea, but year to year there will certainly be some change in ambient months same time of season so will have to take it with pinch of salt
Might just have to push Billy some more to make me up the heatshield we had planned ever since XL filter was fitted 🤣
Still waiting on parts thanks to Hermes but realistically they are going to make nothing but a visual difference.

Also dropped some parts off with an old friend over at CarbonMotive
I'll leave picture of the biggest one.
Can't wait for this all to come through and get it all fitted, but I must be patient, these things take time



















Also for anyone who may be interested
I have an old wheel set up for sale which I could use with being gone to help with this latest modification 😅

MK2 / 8J TTRS complete Steering Wheel & Airbag


----------



## 8JVR6

That valve cover is sexy. Great purchase!


----------



## Barr_end

8JVR6 said:


> That valve cover is sexy. Great purchase!


Thank you sir
Certainly seems to look the part!



Final part of the bay was finally delivered by Hermes - actually did get it fitted but forgot the photo
Also built up & threw in a resistor delete for the evap to remove the N80 solenoid out of the bay - again forgot to photo any of this

Although good news, have booked another track day! One last outing before the end of the year
Unfortunately missed the possibility to jump on with @MT-V6 and their Brands day
But friend had a voucher so couple of us have booked through Javelin - Brands full day on the 1st
Was increadibly cheap - £120! But of course is December and the weather will most likely make things very spicy! 

Also it was in desperate need, TTS finally got a good scrub and returned back to white from grey 😅🧼


----------



## nigh7swimming

Curious, would removing N80 not cause issues with the gas tank ? I mean gas vapes, level sensor ?


----------



## Barr_end

nigh7swimming said:


> Curious, would removing N80 not cause issues with the gas tank ? I mean gas vapes, level sensor ?


Not if removed correctly it doesn't
My N80 hasn't been plumbed into the system (from the fuel tank vent) for 2+ years? Maybe more I would have to look back in the thread.
Done as part of the development of the catch can system tried to make, when the charcoal canister was binned off, system was 'unplumbed'
Tank is open/venting to atmosphere - not directly into the engine bay/where the plastic pipe ends. It's in the wheel arch and there has been 0 issues from this
Purely just trying to lose the valve itself and it's annoying ticking 🤣


----------



## BigDiesel34

Barr_end love what you have do with the car. I just recently got some new alloys and wanted to check what nuts and bolts you have used on your Rota Titan to get them to pop out. Want to get a similar style on my one but don't know what to get as completely new to changing wheels


----------



## MT-V6

Sure he'll give details but pretty sure he has a stud and nut conversation fitted


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> Thank you sir
> Certainly seems to look the part!
> 
> 
> 
> Final part of the bay was finally delivered by Hermes - actually did get it fitted but forgot the photo
> Also built up & threw in a resistor delete for the evap to remove the N80 solenoid out of the bay - again forgot to photo any of this
> 
> Although good news, have booked another track day! One last outing before the end of the year
> Unfortunately missed the possibility to jump on with @MT-V6 and their Brands day
> But friend had a voucher so couple of us have booked through Javelin - Brands full day on the 1st
> Was increadibly cheap - £120! But of course is December and the weather will most likely make things very spicy!
> 
> Also it was in desperate need, TTS finally got a good scrub and returned back to white from grey 😅🧼
> 
> 
> View attachment 494006
> View attachment 494007


£120 is seriously cheap - which day? If I have time I'll pop down as only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Barr_end

BigDiesel34 said:


> Barr_end love what you have do with the car. I just recently got some new alloys and wanted to check what nuts and bolts you have used on your Rota Titan to get them to pop out. Want to get a similar style on my one but don't know what to get as completely new to changing wheels





MT-V6 said:


> Sure he'll give details but pretty sure he has a stud and nut conversation fitted


As MT said - Stud and nuts have been on it forever.
Make sure you get the correct taper style for whatever wheels you chose



ab54666 said:


> £120 is seriously cheap - which day? If I have time I'll pop down as only 20 minutes away.


It is indeed isn't it! Although frosty and most likely moist day - it's not a massive surprise
But hopefully should be fun! Should be 1st or the 2nd of December
Dory brain doesn't help keep the details in head 🤣


----------



## MT-V6

Mine last week was £139 through MSV and I thought that was cheap! Fog caused a late start to the day and it was game over by 4 due to low light, but still works out as good value

You'll be laughing with quattro too when the rear wheel drive cars get squirmy


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Mine last week was £139 through MSV and I thought that was cheap! Fog caused a late start to the day and it was game over by 4 due to low light, but still works out as good value
> 
> You'll be laughing with quattro too when the rear wheel drive cars get squirmy


For the time of year in terms of temperature and possible weather that is very cheap! You got a proper bargain
Shame about the fog, interestingly I think that happened at a few tracks during that week not just brands!

If it's wet it won't be too great even with drive to all 4
The Goodyear supersports I don't overly rate - too much like a semi slick
Full wet or even cold temps, no graduation of grip fall off, one mullisecond no issue, next is a big 4 wheel slide or understeer 😅 
Most probably won't remember the post, but I can't complain because of the Costco bargain!
With all 4 tyres being just over £200, fitted, even with black wheel weights & did a mint job, not even the sensitive TT chassis could pick it up & no marks on the brand new wheels
Just wouldn't rate them for an all round road tyre & then cooked them around Curborough in 2 laps...
When they are dead will probably go back to my favourable Asymmetrics 

Regardless though it should be a fun day out with the boys for cheap money
Will always be hoping for dry so I can stick the fresh rotas and AD08R's on though 



I got a few minor details I wanted tidied up before brands, only what was needed but was worth doing.
Was more set on helping the mates this weekend and having some downtime...
Then I get a message, they are done, collect tomorrow
Not going to let the cold, dark, wet winter English evenings stop that
I'll leave this photo below of where I got to - one last pull and it's out


----------



## MT-V6

Wow big project, my guess is a flocked/alcantara dash?

Look forward to seeing the result

One thing if you don't mind. When you take the dash out could you get some photos of the area around the CECM/BCM where the wiring feeds around? Also whether or not you can see how that frame/bracket for it and the relays attaches?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Wow big project, my guess is a flocked/alcantara dash?
> 
> Look forward to seeing the result
> 
> One thing if you don't mind. When you take the dash out could you get some photos of the area around the CECM/BCM where the wiring feeds around? Also whether or not you can see how that frame/bracket for it and the relays attaches?


You indeed guess correct!
I have actually already thrown new one in...

But I took these 2 of the carnage behind there before tidying up some of the additional wiring
Hopefully they hold what you are after?

I mean it had to get worse before it was better right... 😅


----------



## Barr_end

So the dash has been in a few days and been on a few drives...
Pleasantly surprised to say, it's actually less rattily than before it was removed! Right result on that one
I did make 2 small mistakes on refit:

Plugged the 2 spades on boost gauge backwards 🤦‍♂️😅 2 seconds that was fixed
Lost the wire for the glovebox hinge for a little while, so light wasn't turning on. Few bolts and some head scratching later it solved simple enough 👌

As state above, I did tidy some of the additional wiring I have put in, for footwell lights, boost gauge, meth controller, digit liquid gauge.
Also tied up some of the wires I didn't plan to use because I removed the passengers airbag
With the harnesses in and no 3 point belt, it had already been rendered pointless feature and was advised by fair few people who convert track cars to disable it, like I had the drivers one when the wheel was removed.
No point leaving 3+Kg of weight in there if it's going to be dormant anyways, and if left on it would of only scared a passenger if the worst is to happen, then ruin my windscreen and now my lovely dash.

Refit was also actually alot easier than I thought, other than the 3 connectors, speaker, lock confirm light and not sure on the 3rd item right at the front of the dash.
Almost impossible to get at with big spade hands and the wiring loom so short, couldn't imposition the dash and with windscreen directly above right down there, was a fiddly bastard.
Easily be able to remove and refit this in a few hours now know every last detail on it

The new dash itself... 
Lucky managed to source this as Bill @ Cloude 9 Customs was breaking a mk2 - also had few other pieces and this gave me perfect opportunity to give this, spare steering wheel cover & my actual glove box over out of the car and not worry about waiting on turn round time and having down time not being able to use the car.

Then Neil over at @ Carbon Motive has done a mega job of all the flocking! Got big thanks for this on
Originally had planned I was going to get it trimmed in alcantara but the cost was just not remotely worth while for me.
Very happy that was the case, as not only was price very reasonable for flocking from Neil, he has done a really quality job of it too! 
Also turned it around in record time so I even managed to get it in before brands (from me working on it in the dark, cold, wet wanky UK winter) - top notch service

There are still a few things in the works, that I am really trying to get done
Some of you may notice the centre console has also completely changed - if some of these bits work out, you will see why!


As you will see from fitting some bits in the house - sure does like to attrack the fluff/hair though!
Enough waffle I suppose, bit everyone wants to see, not read on about


----------



## jimojameso

Good to see all the new updates coming. Car is looking great!

I'm sure I remember a while back you fitted heated seat pads to your bucket seats. If you did, do you have any pictures of when you completed this process?


----------



## MT-V6

The dash is looking great


----------



## 8JVR6

Is that the CAE ultra shifter? Could you fit a boot around it if you wanted? Compared to the stock shifter, which I think shifts nicely what are the main differences?


----------



## luke_h97

Not for me looks dirty


----------



## ab54666

Known many a race car having the dash etc flocked. Only advice is keep it out of the sun as much as possible or it does start to brush off after a while.


----------



## Barr_end

jimojameso said:


> Good to see all the new updates coming. Car is looking great!
> I'm sure I remember a while back you fitted heated seat pads to your bucket seats. If you did, do you have any pictures of when you completed this process?


Thank you very much
I did indeed fit pads into the previous Corbeaus - I don't have hae any photos but I do have some advice. In a word - Don't 😅 but I'll explain below and make your own choice..

I used a mix and match at the start to test. I am more than happy to dig out the most important part you'll need - certain rating thermistor to make it all work
But on passengers side I used 'aftermarket' pads (other half of the kit I used from my daily), drivers I used a genuine, used, mk1 TT pad.
Passengers never seem to ever warm up enough to make any difference when using the seat, but you could feel it was on with you hand/not sat in it.
Drivers side worked mint, would get nice and hot and seemed all good. Until the first time I removed the pads to clean the seat fully - the element of the mk1 pad had burnt the material on the underside of the seat cushion, exposing the foam, which also seemed a little chard.
So from my experiences above - it's either pointless or a fire hazard!
However, do appreciate it could just be my luck - passengers pad may of just been a shit brand/quality & drivers was used and again questionable quality
I may try it again at some point with some other aftermarket options, but in all honesty it was more I have the bits lets try it, most the time it's being used, I'm not overly cold from driving it properly🤣



MT-V6 said:


> The dash is looking great


Thank you very much sir!



8JVR6 said:


> Is that the CAE ultra shifter? Could you fit a boot around it if you wanted? Compared to the stock shifter, which I think shifts nicely what are the main differences?


It's not a CAE - but a coolerworx so very similar concept!
In my experience, better/nicer on the shift - also a lot cheaper as they use the OE shifter cables
If you take a look back in the thread, where it was installed - I posted a fair few photos with/without the gaiter. I personally think it looks alot better without
I never really ran a stock shifter system, if you look at the spec list.
Just talking the tower itself, think it specs for itself really - it lists how much % shorter than OE tower is & raises the position for a much comfortable/closer to wheel hand movement.



luke_h97 said:


> Not for me looks dirty


Good to know, guessing you didn't read the post 🤣



ab54666 said:


> Known many a race car having the dash etc flocked. Only advice is keep it out of the sun as much as possible or it does start to brush off after a while.


Thank you for that sir!
As it lives outside I may have to look into way of covering it, neatly when it's not being driven
Neil did give me a pretty decen run down of do/don't do's but nothing on sunlight - maybe things have improved with the technology?
Either way certainly isn't a bad idea to look at some options


----------



## jimojameso

Thanks for the info on the seat heating. Sounds a lot of hassle and to be honest, the car isn't my daily so will probably give the seat heating a miss then. I don't want to set my lovely new seats on fire ha ha! 😂


----------



## Barr_end

Track day! Brands - what a day
I will throw a full write up when I can type it all out

TTS finally had some small mechanical issues - it was it's turn out of the circle of friends and the amount of abuse it has
At first thought, first fault seemed as if it was fully catastrophic - but with a bit more of a look, was track side fixed
Both looks like I have already sorted now, once it got home:
-One wasn't massive issue, just created a right mess and was just a concern on the cause 
-Other one did stop play, I could of removed it and gone out but I was happy with the day - Actually wasn't much of an issue at all - took less than 60 seconds when I had spares to replace

Drove home just fine also fully under its own steam and hopefully all sorted already - small amount of further testing will confirm

Even with this, managed to get 50+ laps in and have a great laugh with my mates, what it is all about

2 photos from the day now too with the brief summary:

One about the half that most people wouldn't want highlighting
Other zoom in and see the look on my face 😅


----------



## ab54666

Looks like a great day.

Track time always puts more pressure on parts and will show up weaknesses, hopefully nothing too major.


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Looks like a great day.
> 
> Track time always puts more pressure on parts and will show up weaknesses, hopefully nothing too major.


They do indeed - with this being the 5-6th? I am such a Dory I loose count. Knew it was bound to happen at some point
Nothing major at all really!




So Brands, how can I word all this in the least about of waffling possible
We got so lucky with the day - temperature was slightly on the chilly side, but it's December! But even in the morning, only really clearways was damp/greasy and soon enough that was gone and entire track was dry - all day!










Also this time Alexs clio was the car that behaved and he finally got a full day of sending it about at last!
What was not so lucky....
Billy 328 E36 managed 2?-3? sessions, before it showed it's age. Upper rad hose exploded along the pit straight - lucky he's not a wally, no coolant clean up needed and managed to be 'fixed' by end of the day but no more track time










TTS also after the first session we realised there was an issue. As it was no longer parked where it was before from the drive up
ALOT of oil on the floor 😅 










Now the gearbox casing has been very minorly weeping from the top on the seam for some time now - only when it gets very hot - like on track. 
That's where we all pointed fingers and was like, it's dead. But after some investigation sniffing and finger dipping it couldn't possibly be gearbox oil, wasn't making you heave 🤔
Was nice combustion smelling oil - engine oil, further looking. Coming out of my front breather tubing
I haven't been running a PCV system for a very long time and had no issue, but all of a sudden there now was - with a fucking lot of mess

However there had been a change to this system, and recently and not really tested... That nice new shiny rocker cover 🤦‍♂️ Will update on this not in the track post
So track side ' bodge' to not be spraying oil out everywhere ruining everyone's day and out we went again - DIY catch can to the rescue!










4 more sessions in, right at the end of the pit straight at highest speed & hardest braking point. 
Pretty much the last place you want to have any sort of failure with paddock hills gravel in front, right... Ting, ting, ting noise and very shortly followed by a huge amount of scraping
Splitter was suddenly making plenty of contact with the tarmac - instant indicator, cool down lap and back into the pits.
Where we discovered that both my furthest forward splitter retaining bolts - which mount into the support bars from the crash bar had decided to leave the chat 😅
These are M10 x 30mm bolts & had 50mm diameter washers - not your average off shelf & oh hello can I borrow some spares

So at that point my day was done - car totally usable at normal road speeds and that's why could drive it home with no issues
But the speed entering paddock breaking zone 125-130ish and then onto the brakes - was just going to take chunks out the floor and I had had my fun!

I think there is even a few photos you can see the 'upper' washer where it has come out from under the splitter dam and is chilling on the side/top & another that can see on of the bolt/washers loose/hanging down 🤦‍♂️ Seems like I need to get the FT torque spec out for them, and check them - although had been touched recently. I just haven't updated the thread as to why!










So the good
- Brakes were unreal - they felt good on the road, but hadn't really seen any benefit from these over the RS set up in terms of stopping power or pedal feel, they were just different.
However on track with some heat in them. Jesus - they are honestly insane! 
Confidence in them and just how much stopping power they had. Properly impressed
- Grip - the Goodyears surprised me this time around - as can be seen above, in the morning, at the coldest temps & sections of slightly damp. I actually managed the fastest time on. 
End of that session they had definitely got hot and were showing signs of it, but did more than I had expected and didn't wear badly at all!
Not overly sure why it was slightly faster, as other sessions on the AD08R's felt better/smoother/faster - once they were at the scrubbed in & at the correct temperature 😅
But that's not the point of track day, it was all fun! The blind (in glove box) not known timing just to give rough idea of how was getting on
- Everything else on the car acted exactly as expected:
'meth' was keeping the intake temps pretty much at freezing 0-5 degrees when I was glancing as the ambient was so cool
Power felt spot on as ever, I really don't feel the need to have more, even when there are a few cars that certainly had more straight line speed than me
With the Haldex controller this time being cold rather than 30+C when last out at Lydden Hill - really noticed how much it worked in the damp bits - traction has to be off, well as much as computers allow and with the Goodyears first thing and the AD08's with 5 more psi in them hot there was a fair few all wheel slides sideways 

And most importantly we all had fun! Was a mint day out
Want to book another already, nothing beats flying around a circuit with your pals
But the bank balance at this time of year is questioning just how broken I am 🤣

Can't post too many more photos before hit the annoying 10 limit the 'new' forum layout has. 
But there will be plenty more coming through to spam!


----------



## ab54666

Looks like a great day, times not too shabby either.

Been a few years since I did brands on a track day, here's a video in my old 968 before it had the suspension (KW's) and the engine rebuilt, so was putting out about 230bhp.


----------



## MT-V6

Looks like you had a good day regardless of issues. Agreed the end of the pit straight is not where you want issues on that track! I have a warped front disk I think, been getting worse but only when hot, so trackdays or sometimes when braking on motorway slip roads. Still stops well but made me nervous so took it easy on that corner especially, though I found the TT pretty grippy around there. Wanting to book a GP day there next year if I can. I managed 104 mines of track time in Nov so I guess about 85 laps


----------



## ab54666

I've done the GP a few times, a very different track! Also very expensive, last time I did was probably 5-6 years ago and was £500.


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Looks like a great day, times not too shabby either.
> Been a few years since I did brands on a track day, here's a video in my old 968 before it had the suspension (KW's) and the engine rebuilt, so was putting out about 230bhp.


Car definitely has more in it - Feel like car should be able to do 57s maybe better but I reckon with some more practise I could get closer to it 😅 Maybe a high 58 in me 🤣
Nothing compares to more seat time! Lydden for example managed to get top of the app times somehow but was closer to what the car could do I feel

Took a look at the date... Well impressed with the quality of that video! Nice to have some info overlayed onto it too, have a bit more of an idea of what's going on
Look like you were lapping fairly consistently too but mainly I bet you was having a right laugh?



MT-V6 said:


> Looks like you had a good day regardless of issues. Agreed the end of the pit straight is not where you want issues on that track! I have a warped front disk I think, been getting worse but only when hot, so trackdays or sometimes when braking on motorway slip roads. Still stops well but made me nervous so took it easy on that corner especially, though I found the TT pretty grippy around there. Wanting to book a GP day there next year if I can. I managed 104 mines of track time in Nov so I guess about 85 laps


I did indeed, definitely the best thing you can do with a car!
Were you suffering with the shakes under braking? You are 100% thought, last place you want it is paddock & really with the brakes 😅
You did far few more miles than I did, but it did spend good 1-2 hours in the pits in the AM and 2ish is when the splitter bolts decided to leave the chat, so got my £120 worth still easy!



ab54666 said:


> I've done the GP a few times, a very different track! Also very expensive, last time I did was probably 5-6 years ago and was £500.


Replying to both of you...
Funnily enough, as soon as we were home at Alexs we were looking to book something up and all agreed want to do the GP circuit.
Believe it was trackdays.co.uk website as MSV havent published dates late enough into next year - but first one we found in April/May? I think was £620 or £680!
Understand the rarity of being able to run it, due to noise limits & needing more marshals for the extra length of track, but it's a seriously savage price to pay
Unfortunately too much of a stretch for me unless the financials have a switch up, but I would love to run round the GP


----------



## Barr_end

Track day after care & a post before

So with the 2 small issues to sort and with it still sitting on the 'track' AD08R's - did try work on it the following evening. Got wheels done fairly fast
Splitter bolts I managed to sort some spares and whilst swapping the wheels over had them back in and back to normal in less that 30 seconds

Believe this issue has come about from a job pre brands, the only real job I wanted to get done in the build up. Which I doubt anyone spotted from the photos...
Finally made the splitter air dam how I wanted it. 1.2mm Ali at over 2m long wasn't the easiest to source, but been sitting on this a long while.
Sized it up, cut it to shape & fitted it all at Alexs wrapping unit in the end - as he was going to wrap it anyways.
I'm guessing I didn't fully tighten these bolts once I had fitted the new dam as I had to loosen them to get access without removing the entire splitter and this was cause of the track issue? 🤔

Pretty sure Alex has filmed this and might capture it on youtube somewhere/sometime
I stupidly/forgetfully as always didn't take a single photo at the time - but found some in the phone after. It's probably still hard to spot in the photos but so much better in person.
Only the entire splitter to remake yet 😅



























So that was the easier of the 2 faults to fix
Moving back to the heavy breathing of the crankcase pressure and pushing oil out the front breather
As stated before, the only change to the system is that lovely new shiny rocker cover

Taking a look of online photos, guessed the small opening into the AN10 breather - wasn't comparable to the OEM plastic covers holes and 25mm rear take off
So plan was going to be take this off and get the drill out 😅
However, on removal discovered something - the AN10 bulkhead fitting which had come prefitted, was nothing like I had seen before once I had wound it out

Basically long story short, its a very long fitting and it looks like it was probably sat on the internal baffle plates I was going to send some extra holes in. So wasn't acting as a breather at all!
School boy error not to check it I guess when I got it, but just tightened down what I could see once it was on top of the engine and away I had went.

So now had a fairly obvious cause & certainly seems better! Just need to do a little more testing with a new clear bottle to see the amount of oil that shouldn't being breathed!
If there is still some, unlike the set up before, will probably make up a custom 3 port catch can - doesn't look like a hard internal design to fabricate. But no point if it's not actually needed

Additionally wanted to check the engine had seen no harm & there wasn't the underlying issue that also could of caused the high crankcase pressure
The piston rings! Grabbed a comp tester from a friend and gave it a check once the cover was re-installed
Obviously actual peak reading varies from each tool - but always stated is all 4 want to be 'the same' - within 10% of one another was general rule of thumb and what was always quoted in TFSI related posted I found
Pleased and not overly surprised to report that mine still falls into that tolerance even with all the abuse and 140K miles 😅 160 being the lowest, 170 highest and other 2 in-between































With all the boring bits out the way
Have another track jobby


----------



## MT-V6

Barr_end said:


> Were you suffering with the shakes under braking?


Yep sure was, have a video to upload of me, my dad and my friend in their BMW's, both with more power but was more of a fun session lapping around together rather than anything serious, but you see the camera vibrating 😅


Barr_end said:


> You did far few more miles than I did, but it did spend good 1-2 hours in the pits in the AM and 2ish is when the splitter bolts decided to leave the chat, so got my £120 worth still easy!


Definitely, I just kept getting carried away and then the brakes made me aware I needed to stop. No fade though so got pads, fluid, cooling etc setup nicely for my needs. Going to upgrade the calipers though rather than just swap the disks


Barr_end said:


> I think was £620 or £680!
> Understand the rarity of being able to run it, due to noise limits & needing more marshals for the extra length of track, but it's a seriously savage price to pay


Wow yes that is expensive, even more so that Goodwood! Even in GP layout it is shorter than Bedford and others so hard to justify that, definitely cashing in on the rarity like you say. Not booked via them before so maybe they are more "exclusive" than MSV, Javelin?


----------



## ab54666

Barr_end said:


> Car definitely has more in it - Feel like car should be able to do 57s maybe better but I reckon with some more practise I could get closer to it 😅 Maybe a high 58 in me 🤣
> Nothing compares to more seat time! Lydden for example managed to get top of the app times somehow but was closer to what the car could do I feel
> 
> Took a look at the date... Well impressed with the quality of that video! Nice to have some info overlayed onto it too, have a bit more of an idea of what's going on
> Look like you were lapping fairly consistently too but mainly I bet you was having a right laugh?
> 
> 
> Replying to both of you...
> Funnily enough, as soon as we were home at Alexs we were looking to book something up and all agreed want to do the GP circuit.
> Believe it was trackdays.co.uk website as MSV havent published dates late enough into next year - but first one we found in April/May? I think was £620 or £680!
> Understand the rarity of being able to run it, due to noise limits & needing more marshals for the extra length of track, but it's a seriously savage price to pay
> Unfortunately too much of a stretch for me unless the financials have a switch up, but I would love to run round the GP


The camera is quite old now, it was a Roadhawk HD which I don't think is available anymore, then the free software to edit it and all all the info together, Race Render. You're welcome to borrow it. Suckers to the windscreen then a couple of cable ties around the rear view mirror so that it's within their rules.

It is really good to see what was going on, what speeds etc.

I had a guy beside me who was doing his first track day, so was trying to talk him around the track, yes fairly consistent laps. Track days aren't about the fastest lap, I've seen too many grown men cry when they push to hard and hit the barriers. There's always a quicker driver or car around.

Coaching is a must, ideally someone who knows the car you are driving. I was very lucky that I know a guy who raced for years in the Porsche Club Championship, winning it in a 968. So he knew exactly the capabilities of the car, the track and very quickly my limitations!

Not knowing how your car handles, corners in particular but my guess would be you should certainly be able to get down to about 55ish seconds as suspect you get towards 130 by the start finish line. There's always a lot more speed than you think when you come down the Cooper straight and Surtees. I was never quite brave enough, about 80-85 down the straight and Surtees at about 70, the instructor I mentioned would get to about 95 and barely back off at Surtees! Same for clark corner, never quite enough balls but there's a lot more grip there, especially the outer line, than you think.

Have a watch of this, race cars for sure so nice and light but the 968's are running 240bhp maximum.


----------



## Wolvez

How did you get rid off the annoying air bag light?


----------



## Barr_end

MT-V6 said:


> Yep sure was, have a video to upload of me, my dad and my friend in their BMW's, both with more power but was more of a fun session lapping around together rather than anything serious, but you see the camera vibrating 😅
> 
> Definitely, I just kept getting carried away and then the brakes made me aware I needed to stop. No fade though so got pads, fluid, cooling etc setup nicely for my needs. Going to upgrade the calipers though rather than just swap the disks
> 
> Wow yes that is expensive, even more so that Goodwood! Even in GP layout it is shorter than Bedford and others so hard to justify that, definitely cashing in on the rarity like you say. Not booked via them before so maybe they are more "exclusive" than MSV, Javelin?


Certainly interested to see this footage!
Little bit of shame on the brakes, but least it was a minor issue, like you've said, everything in terms of efficiency works!
Sop my question now is, why the swap? But more importantly.. What to??

I know right, silly money for just the one day and I totally agree, does seem like there's some additional money making going on, but not with that site
They just show you the organisers who are running the days, I've compared before and there is no mark up added 



ab54666 said:


> The camera is quite old now, it was a Roadhawk HD which I don't think is available anymore, then the free software to edit it and all all the info together, Race Render. You're welcome to borrow it. Suckers to the windscreen then a couple of cable ties around the rear view mirror so that it's within their rules.
> 
> It is really good to see what was going on, what speeds etc.
> 
> I had a guy beside me who was doing his first track day, so was trying to talk him around the track, yes fairly consistent laps. Track days aren't about the fastest lap, I've seen too many grown men cry when they push to hard and hit the barriers. There's always a quicker driver or car around.
> 
> Coaching is a must, ideally someone who knows the car you are driving. I was very lucky that I know a guy who raced for years in the Porsche Club Championship, winning it in a 968. So he knew exactly the capabilities of the car, the track and very quickly my limitations!
> 
> Not knowing how your car handles, corners in particular but my guess would be you should certainly be able to get down to about 55ish seconds as suspect you get towards 130 by the start finish line. There's always a lot more speed than you think when you come down the Cooper straight and Surtees. I was never quite brave enough, about 80-85 down the straight and Surtees at about 70, the instructor I mentioned would get to about 95 and barely back off at Surtees! Same for clark corner, never quite enough balls but there's a lot more grip there, especially the outer line, than you think.
> 
> Have a watch of this, race cars for sure so nice and light but the 968's are running 240bhp maximum.


I'm impressed man, not a go pro and certainly seems to work very well!
Thank you also for the offer, probably won't be needed, but much appreciated.
I'll have to send that software name over to Alex - see if he can get it to work with all his bits!

100% road or track, always be someone faster - just roll at what is comfortable
I did tutoring on my first evening of driving at brands, even with a few off parts, like single seater line through druids... It was soooo worth while! Made a huge difference
I think in hands of someone who doesn't give a monkeys and knows what they are doing, probably 56 maybe as you said 55 in it. With me I would be happy to touch the 58's at my skill. Under 1 minute was good enough!
Was around 120-125mph, lap dependant before hitting brakes at paddock - Can't say I looked at the speedo at all to be fair that's just peak recorded on app

That video is certainly a good watch!



Wolvez said:


> How did you get rid off the annoying air bag light?


Assuming you mean the red warning in the cluster? After removing airbags / seat belt retensioners?
All done on vagcom through coding if so


----------



## Barr_end

Managed to convince Ryan - Revcheckphotography to take day off from the real work and enjoy the track day with us - Didn't even need to ask and he bought the camera equipment 💪
He was in the car for 2 of the 6-7 session of flying around so all these bar 1, were from the morning/road tyre sessions and mainly the one location as car was maybe on a jack in the pits whilst he made his way around circuit 😅 
But never the less, still done a mint job as ever and pleased to have even more photos of flying around 📷🏁


----------



## ab54666

Can't beat a track day, once I finish my house refurb I'll probably get another track car.


----------



## IPG3.6

Barr_end said:


> Managed to convince Ryan - Revcheckphotography to take day off from the real work and enjoy the track day with us - Didn't even need to ask and he bought the camera equipment 💪
> He was in the car for 2 of the 6-7 session of flying around so all these bar 1, were from the morning/road tyre sessions and mainly the one location as car was maybe on a jack in the pits whilst he made his way around circuit 😅
> But never the less, still done a mint job as ever and pleased to have even more photos of flying around 📷🏁
> 
> 
> View attachment 494959
> 
> View attachment 494956
> 
> View attachment 494953
> 
> View attachment 494955
> 
> View attachment 494954
> View attachment 494952
> View attachment 494957
> 
> 
> View attachment 494958
> View attachment 494951
> View attachment 494960


Looks like you had an awesome day!!! Great pics too! Check out that front mount - no hidden secrets there


----------



## Barr_end

ab54666 said:


> Can't beat a track day, once I finish my house refurb I'll probably get another track car.


This is 100% accurate



IPG3.6 said:


> Looks like you had an awesome day!!! Great pics too! Check out that front mount - no hidden secrets there


Track days are always good days, even with issues! Need to get another booked already 😅
What do you mean... Total stealth mode on that 😇



Not overly much to report since track day - breathing issue is 100% fixed and confirmed which is nice to know
- Just need to put that back as it was / should be
- Fit another rocker gasket when I change the bolts
- Had some items made up to complete the splitter for when it gets remade on a fresh piece of wood
Not sure I put it in the Track post but actually broke bonnet handle first pull gave it 🤦‍♂️
Have no idea if it was when removing/fitting dash it's been disturbed, its always been fine and lubed - have done that some more and have a new handle to fit but been without the lower trim/handle and using a screw driver this entire time 🤣

Just need to have better / warmer weather which seems like maybe as of today and then some time for fiddling

I have tried to use a different bonnet vent - bought, fit it in the hole, hated it 🤦‍♂️🤣
So old one is back in just not exactly same as it was but you get the idea

However did take some pretty nice photos on Dads drive when had to house/dog sitting


----------



## Audittnumb

Hey James!!! I was wondering could you send me a hood air vent like yours or maybe send a link for purchase? 

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Barr_end

Audittnumb said:


> Hey James!!! I was wondering could you send me a hood air vent like yours or maybe send a link for purchase?
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


For anyone reading I messaged Mike directly

This is purely on the basis - as written in the post about the vent itself/fitting - it's terrible quality
Wouldn't want to openly post it as I certainly do not recommend anyone buying such a poor product

But if there are more people interested in the vent, who want to see this more in depth response why shouldn't buy it, certainly happy to post it with the link.


----------



## Iceblue

How could anybody think that Mk2 is not more aggressive looking than the Mk3. Just look at it. It is one step away from a being a race car. I know its heavily modified but no Mk 3 could look that good IMO heavily modified or otherwise.


----------



## Barr_end

Iceblue said:


> How could anybody think that Mk2 is not more aggressive looking than the Mk3. Just look at it. It is one step away from a being a race car. I know its heavily modified but no Mk 3 could look that good IMO heavily modified or otherwise.


Thank you for the kind words sir!
I'm certainly not the biggest mk3 fan - but I will admit I do think the sharper/squarer lines, especially up front do give it a fairly mean look
Either one can look purposefully mean to me - not sure which more so than the other though 🤔 Just need to be styled right


----------



## Barr_end

Hasn't been masses of progress over the festive break - not sure I have even taken any photos either 😅 


Have managed to 'hopefully' fix, yet more water ingress problems, all be it on the passengers door this time!
Made more of an effort to try get the bonnet vent to fit better - it is better - Think I will do more of this fix, but the next time it HAS to come out - which actually will be sooner than anyone would think 
Fixed the crimp that was stupidly quick/simple but was causing the most annoying flashing red light on meth on controller for 'fluid low'
The bonnet handle is finally back where it should be, all trims present and correct & now functioning like butter! Pleased that least this track side issue is fully ticked off

Still yet to return the oil breather set up back to it's 'correct' pre trackside work set up & finish every last detail of the rocker cover
Made some additional splitter parts just before the break but need to remake the sheet material for these to be mounted too - that was planned over this break, but misses car had other ideas for the only dry couple of hours it seemed to of been here in sunny old UK

All really silly little things that don't really make any noticeable differences. 
Hoping over next few weeks I can get it to where I am happy that this mini list is all addressed
Then back to all the other nice to have or 'shall I do this?' ideas

Other than that, it's just been driven, drunk fuel and repeat - Oh and it got lucky, a well deserved, last minute before it got dark on the only dry day, deep scrub to the outside
Back to being white rather than filthy grey/brown - still in dire need in my opinion for a polish
But relating to taking that bonnet vent out, it would be a waste of time to do all that work for what is planned!


----------



## Barr_end

I did take some photos! So to visualise most of the above sum up 🤣
Although one thing I realise looking it now - I never added that when 'fixing' the vent fitment, just after taking that photo - I finally trimmed back that mesh to much more acceptable level
So finally a leakless interior 🤞
Mid wash car with something missing and a disgustingly filthy rinse bucket
Complete and still in need to clean interior
And it parked next to its mate with some bloody sunshine"


----------

